# FF Wearing Denim and Pearls #6



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Yes SHE IS. And SHE CAN.



Country Bumpkins said:


> Bonnie is gold.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Not me. I'm too benign to be dangerous.


Country Bumpkins said:


> Hahahhah I got a post on this page that says 2 people around you are dangerous. Wonder which 2 they are?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Three more years and then another election. GOP is not looking good.



theyarnlady said:


> His ship is sinking fast and there are no life boats left.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> you will one day, smoke that is


Country Bumpkins
still believe that Guillotine stuff?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> People I am calling you, raising my voice to all mankind. You who don't direct your lives, understand caution:
> as for you, you fools get some common sense!


theyarnlady
listen to him he spoke to you, not me.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Three more years and then another election. GOP is not looking good.


damemary
it almost looks like they are trying hard to lose to keep the Tea Party out of range and then will try to recover. There has to be a method to the madness they so frequently expose or are they really that stupid? Lots to wonder about.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> A scoundrel, a vicious man lives by crooked speech, winking his eyes, shuffling his feet pointing his fingers.
> With deciet in his heart he is always plotting evil and sowing discord.
> 
> Therefore disaster suddenly overcomes him; unexpectedly, hi is broken beyond repair.


theyarnlady
sounds like Scrooch to me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> So this is my story for today. As some already know as we are on facebook.
> 
> My husband uses the excuse he has to have two of everything why you ask. Oh you are going to love this, because I have two son's and this way they won't have to fight over who gets what.
> 
> ...


LOL love that story. Can't live with them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Not me. I'm too benign to be dangerous.


No not you sweetie! Never you. XX


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> White House Petition To Ban Teaching Of Intelligent Design Gets 23,000 Signatures In One Day
> 
> Talking about stupidity!
> 
> ...


joeysomma
Talk about reality. Actually it would not be bad to teach both theories. The smart Students will come to the proper conslusion.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> White House Petition To Ban Teaching Of Intelligent Design Gets 23,000 Signatures In One Day
> 
> Talking about stupidity!
> 
> ...


joeysomma
Talk about reality. Actually it would not be bad to teach both theories. The smart Students will come to the proper conclusion.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> White House Petition To Ban Teaching Of Intelligent Design Gets 23,000 Signatures In One Day
> 
> Talking about stupidity!
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Remember the people who try to bring you down are already below you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Karl Rove, super-devious and smart, isn't seen much these days and he craves the spotlight. I vote they're stupid and unorganized. Loving it.



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> it almost looks like they are trying hard to lose to keep the Tea Party out of range and then will try to recover. There has to be a method to the madness they so frequently expose or are they really that stupid? Lots to wonder about.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Wasup? Afraid to speak your mind?



Country Bumpkins said:


> LOL love that story. Can't live with them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

A fake person will make mistakes and act like it never happened, a real person stands out from the crowd, keeps the grass cut low to see the snakes and remembers to kill them with a smile.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Stupidity is posting links from dubious sources. Have some respect for our computers.



joeysomma said:


> White House Petition To Ban Teaching Of Intelligent Design Gets 23,000 Signatures In One Day
> 
> Talking about stupidity!
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

When wisdom enters your heart, and knowledge is pleasant to your soul, discretions will preserve you : Understanding will keep you to deliver you from the way of evil from the man who speaks perverse things from those who leave the paths of unrightness to walk in the ways of darkness


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Enjoy yourself it's later than you think


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Let not mercy and truth forsake you: bind them around your neck, write them on the table of your heart and find favor and high esteem in the sight of God and man.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

The wise shall inherit glory but the shame shall be the legacy of fools.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

All that is necessary for the triumph of evil is that a good men and women do nothing 

Evil will prevail when good men and women do nothing.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Happy is the man who finds wisdom and the man who gains understanding for her proceeds are better than the profits of silver and her gain than fine gold


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

A little Consideration, a little thought for Others, makes all the difference. Or so they say.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Knit crazy
> you are right but crazy people fly with us at times. It is a wonderful profession particularly because it allows me to chat with you while killing time. Keeps me alert.


Huck, I don't understand. Are you a pilot or part of the crew? Or are you a passenger?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> I have great respect for Huck and I am here to help her.


I know how you feel. We all try to defend our friends. I'm just sorry that anyone needs to be defended. We try to avoid that on this thread.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> thank you. Is it not interesting that some folks really dislike us BUT are clinging to us like Velcro? Just can't shake them, can we.


I find you (plural - not just one of you) very interesting but sometimes your posts are not nice. I don't think there's much clinging going on here, that's for sure.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I know how you feel. We all try to defend our friends. I'm just sorry that anyone needs to be defended. We try to avoid that on this thread.


 :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Speaking of Wacky cake. My mom had a recipe for impossible Pie. It was like a custard Pie.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

But the path of the just is like the shining sun, that shines over brighter unto the perfect day. The way of the wicked is like darness they do not know what makes them stumble.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> All that is necessary for the triumph of evil is that a good men and women do nothing
> 
> Evil will prevail when good men and women do nothing.


Love one another.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> plain yogurt? I hate yorgurt but as I can't even spell it may have to try it. Maybe if I hold my nose.


I don't buy plain yogurt. I use fruit flavored Greek yogurt with 2X Protein, by Dannon I think, probably 8 ounces. I add 4-6 ice cubes for a smoothies batch that serves two people. We use skim milk as that is all we drink.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> :thumbup:


Thanks, Yarnie.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Speaking of Wacky cake. My mom had a recipe for impossible Pie. It was like a custard Pie.


Cute name!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Love one another.


yes a good thought if only we could get some to under stand the words and meanings.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I don't buy plain yogurt. I use fruit flavored Greek yogurt with 2X Protein, by Dannon I think, probably 8 ounces. I add 4-6 ice cubes for a smoothies batch that serves two people. We use skim milk as that is all we drink.


Oh I have tried Greek yogurt and oh my I yuck it. Does it taste the same when you make a smoothie? Skin milk yes, please tell me that you can't taste the yogurt. It is like when I was a kid and Dad would make me eat bean and you know who when you eat something you don't like and you gag that's how I am with yogurt.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, my gosh - these are perfect for summer! Can't wait to try them. They sound very light. I like the light ones - the more you eat, the lighter you get!
> 
> Thanks for the recipe.
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


You're welcome - hope you try them and enjoy!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Karl Rove, super-devious and smart, isn't seen much these days and he craves the spotlight. I vote they're stupid and unorganized. Loving it.


damemary
He lost his footing at the last election and is trying to get up.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I agree with you on that. Thanks for recipe lady .


You're welcome as well. I hope you like them as much as I do.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> A fake person will make mistakes and act like it never happened, a real person stands out from the crowd, keeps the grass cut low to see the snakes and remembers to kill them with a smile.


theyarnlady
wow, snakes, bears, killing etc. sure is on your and your fiiend's mind a lot. Horrid world you reside in.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I have tried Greek yogurt and oh my I yuck it. Does it taste the same when you make a smoothie? Skin milk yes, please tell me that you can't taste the yogurt. It is like when I was a kid and Dad would make me eat bean and you know who when you eat something you don't like and you gag that's how I am with yogurt.


Does anybody really like yogurt? I thought they were all pretending!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> You'd do well in Iran for about 2 minutes. Then they'd behead you, not with a guillotine but a scimitar. They don't allow loud mouthed women there and certainly not ones without a burka. Go, we won't miss you.


Now that's what I call a truly Christian sentiment. I am completely bowled over by your overflowing human decency. I wish we were neighbors so I could bask in the glow of the light of Jesus shining from your soul.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> When wisdom enters your heart, and knowledge is pleasant to your soul, discretions will preserve you : Understanding will keep you to deliver you from the way of evil from the man who speaks perverse things from those who leave the paths of unrightness to walk in the ways of darkness


Country Bumpkins
Do you ever have any original thoughts of your own?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> It seems to me that some people just need to make an issue out anything that KPG says.


You noticed that too?  The Libs love me, they really, really love me. :-D


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

If you've been invited to a party, it's probably a mistake. 

Eeyore's.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Huck, I don't understand. Are you a pilot or part of the crew? Or are you a passenger?


bonbf3
All of the above.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Sometimes if one uses their brain they may actual come up with something other then fuzzy's. But then again sometimes not.

There may be to many fuzzy's and not enough brains.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I know how you feel. We all try to defend our friends. I'm just sorry that anyone needs to be defended. We try to avoid that on this thread.


bonbf3
Bathroom here I come, I am leaking from laughing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Try depends I hear older women use them alot when have no bladder control.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> But the path of the just is like the shining sun, that shines over brighter unto the perfect day. The way of the wicked is like darness they do not know what makes them stumble.


Country Bumpkins
who is supposed to read this stuff? I thought your friends knew it all already and we STUDIED it long ago. Nothing new.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like a busy day for you Lucy of all trades - hope it's a good one


It came out fabulous! We had such a fun day, got the hiding curtain made, hung, embellished and enjoyed lunch and dinner together. This person has been my best friend from birth-our families grew up together on the same neighborhood street. All these years later, we are still best buds.

We laughed, I sewed, we laughed and talked lots, shooed my hubby away for a couple hours for girl talk, he re-joined us still sewing and laughing. Project finished and shared an evening meal together.

She actual convinced/hired me to be her personal shopper and interior decorator and doer. We love "Design on a Dime" and Candice's HGTV show. Only we have decided our company will be called, "One Dollar Designs."

This will be fun for us to re-do her interior together, and I'll be teaching and showing her how she "can do" lots of things herself with my assistance and hubby's when needed.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I don't buy plain yogurt. I use fruit flavored Greek yogurt with 2X Protein, by Dannon I think, probably 8 ounces. I add 4-6 ice cubes for a smoothies batch that serves two people. We use skim milk as that is all we drink.


knitpresentgifts
where are the retractions? Remember you made some very viscious accusations.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You noticed that too?  The Libs love me, they really, really love me. :-D


Oh they do love us all . That's because we draw them in . They are like flies buzzing around with no place to land. Do you hear them buzz buzz buzz.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> If you've been invited to a party, it's probably a mistake.
> 
> Eeyore's.


LOL Loving Eeyore more.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> Now that's what I call a truly Christian sentiment. I am completely bowled over by your overflowing human decency. I wish we were neighbors so I could bask in the glow of the light of Jesus shining from your soul.


SeattleSoul
Always good to see you. Ever wonder if these folks like anybody anywhere in the world?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Huckleberry, damemary, you do know you're casting your pearls before swine everytime you post something here, don't you? I bet omeone will find fault with the cake recipe I posted here just because I like some of the things the two of you have to say.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh no I did not realize that the pigs have arrived , can we get some slop ready for them???? I would hate to not feed them, after all they were kind enough to slip slop in.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Try depends I hear older women use them alot when have no bladder control.


theyarnlady
I guess you know what older women do, I am not there yet.
However I have sympathy for anyone having problems with incontinence. It can be very debilitating and nothing to make fun of. Shame on you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Does anybody really like yogurt? I thought they were all pretending!


bonbf3
Wouldn't you know, I LOVE it.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> SeattleSoul
> Always good to see you. Ever wonder if these folks like anybody anywhere in the world?


I am assuming the rest of the world doesn't know what kind of things are said here.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> Huckleberry, damemary, you do know you're casting your pearls before swine everytime you post something here, don't you? I bet omeone will find fault with the cake recipe I posted here just because I like some of the things the two of you have to say.


Seattle Soul
we love to share he finer things in life. Pearls are some of those. We have plenty to spread.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

No give and take. No exchange of thought. It gets you nowhere, particulaary if the other peson's Tail is only just in sight for the second half of the conversation.

EEyore


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> WCK not to worry this is just her way of starting another argument. If she can't win it one way she will start to do it another way.


I know Yarnie - it's very sad, nothing happening on LOLL and so much nastiness on Smoking that many people have given up trying to have a real discussion. They could try to be friendly here by sharing a recipe, talk about books or movies, take a little trip down memory lane, share family history. I guess some people just can't stop being rude and negative

Hope you had a great day


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

wrong post


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I prefer Costco brand plain yogurt with a small drizzle of Acacia Honey and a sprinkle of Cinn and a few sunflower seeds. Also someone else mentioned granola. With plain yogurt you can control the sugar level. Add preserves and dried fruit of all kind.


knitpresentgifts said:


> I don't buy plain yogurt. I use fruit flavored Greek yogurt with 2X Protein, by Dannon I think, probably 8 ounces. I add 4-6 ice cubes for a smoothies batch that serves two people. We use skim milk as that is all we drink.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> It came out fabulous! We had such a fun day, got the hiding curtain made, hung, embellished and enjoyed lunch and dinner together. This person has been my best friend from birth-our families grew up together on the same neighbor street. All these years later, we are still best buds.
> 
> We laughed, I sewed, we laughed and talked lots, shooed my hubby away for a couple hours for girl talk, he re-joined us still sewing and laughing. Project finished and shared an evening meal together.
> 
> ...


knitpresentgifts
Interior Designer needed for curtains to hide pots and pans? Now that is class. I am sure your friend has a nice home but needing an Interior Designer does not seem to fit the bill. Grandstanding a little? Oh well, if it makes you feel good, why not.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> I am assuming the rest of the world doesn't know what kind of things are said here.


SeattleSoul
We can only hope that is the case or these folks are in trouble.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I know Yarnie - it's very sad, nothing happening on LOLL and so much nastiness on Smoking that many people have given up trying to have a real discussion. They could try to be friendly here by sharing a recipe, talk about books or movies, take a little trip down memory lane, share family history. I guess some people just can't stop being rude and negative
> 
> Hope you had a great day


Oh it was lovely the second half the rain let up and the sun came out. Skype with son. He should be in China now. Have you ever skype? It is nice you can video with the person, meaning see the other person I should say and have a chat. or use instant messaging. That's what my DAd and I do once a week. With Son it is just to know how he is. Was up 36 hours with flight over to hong kong. I keep teaseing him and telling him he had better bring me back cashmere yarn. He did bring me some lovely silk cloth once.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yarnie here is our theme song.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> I prefer Costco brand plain yogurt with a small drizzle of Acacia Honey and a sprinkle of Cinn and a few sunflower seeds. Also someone else mentioned granola. With plain yogurt you can control the sugar level. Add preserves and dried fruit of all kind.


Oh preserves would never thought of that. Thank you.

Knittingpresentgift was talking about it last night. I have never made one. I think I have had a smoothie from Orange Julius, and like that. But don't know if they call it that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I love the Hallelujah Chorus - thanks


Oh I do too.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> K P G
> Tell us more.Sounds good and we love lemon.


Recipe on bottom of page 83!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh it was lovely the second half the rain let up and the sun came out. Skype with son. He should be in China now. Have you ever skype? It is nice you can video with the person, meaning see the other person I should say and have a chat. or use instant messaging. That's what my DAd and I do once a week. With Son it is just to know how he is. Was up 36 hours with flight over to hong kong. I keep teaseing him and telling him he had better bring me back cashmere yarn. He did bring me some lovely silk cloth once.


Glad you had a good day Yarnie and a nice chat with your son. Can you still skype while he's in China or is that not allowed? Some cashmere would sure be a nice gift. I know a lot of people that skype, especially if their grandkids live further away, but so far we haven't. My parents don't use a computer so I phone them every couple of days.

Hope you have a good night


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

remember nobody minds and nobody cares.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My ticket has already been paid for. :lol: :lol: :lol: Still time for you to get yours. God help this person to see the Light before it is too late. I pray in the Name of Jesus by the power of the Holy Spirit to open her eyes. Amen


Amen


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> you will one day, smoke that is


Wet or dry rub - smoked that is? :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Country Bumpkins
> Do you ever have any original thoughts of your own?


Are you kidding? Have you read her posts?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I have tried Greek yogurt and oh my I yuck it. Does it taste the same when you make a smoothie? Skin milk yes, please tell me that you can't taste the yogurt. It is like when I was a kid and Dad would make me eat bean and you know who when you eat something you don't like and you gag that's how I am with yogurt.


I don't like most Greek yogurts either. The one I do like is Dannon Greek Yogurt, Light and Fit. It has fruit pieces in a fruit flavored yogurt. The Greek yogurts are creamy than regular yogurts and have more protein normally. Try your favorite yogurt first for a smoothie before trying a Greek yogurt smoothie. Or you can try CB's trick of adding dry pudding to thicken your drink and forget any yogurt - just fruits, honey, pudding and milk or juice.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You noticed that too?  The Libs love me, they really, really love me. :-D


KPG,
They don't just love you, they NEED you. (Who's really doing the clinging here?)

Remember this one?

"Hold me close, hold me tight,
Make me thrill with delight.
Let me know where I stand from the start. 
I want you, I need you, I love you 
With all my heart"

Oh, Elvis!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Does anybody really like yogurt? I thought they were all pretending!


I love yogurt - eat it most mornings for my breakfast.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> bonbf3
> All of the above.


Now you're kidding. Seriously, do you have a pilot's license? I don't mean to pry - you don't have to answer. As one who is phobic about flying, I'm just interested.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> bonbf3
> Bathroom here I come, I am leaking from laughing.


Geeze, I love to make people laugh! :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I love yogurt - eat it most mornings for my breakfast.


I don't believe it! :lol: :lol: Just kidding.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well dear lady's must call it a night . 

Am sure that two or three will be up after the lights are turned out to give us their battle cry. 

Pooh is a real good friend and so are all of you, Not like some people.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh no I did not realize that the pigs have arrived , can we get some slop ready for them???? I would hate to not feed them, after all they were kind enough to slip slop in.


Can you believe she thinks she knows what the phrase means? Can they get any dumber?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Same here, Yarnie. Good night, all. Sleep well.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Now you're kidding. Seriously, do you have a pilot's license? I don't mean to pry - you don't have to answer. As one who is phobic about flying, I'm just interested.


bonbf3
All of the above. Does it surprise you that much that women have a Pilot's license? Women have been flying forever - well as long as man have.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Do you deliberately misunderstand or deliberately try to confuse things? Either way, it's not much of a conversation.



bonbf3 said:


> Huck, I don't understand. Are you a pilot or part of the crew? Or are you a passenger?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Silly



bonbf3 said:


> I know how you feel. We all try to defend our friends. I'm just sorry that anyone needs to be defended. We try to avoid that on this thread.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

This might be construed as supporting/defending a friend. I thought you never do that here.



bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, Yarnie.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Bathroom here I come, I am leaking from laughing.





bonbf3 said:


> Geeze, I love to make people laugh! :thumbup:


Since she's an airline hostess, pilot and passenger - all at the same time - I think she must be leaking hydraulic fluid.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I like vanilla Greek yoghurt mixed with fresh berries and a few nuts for crunch. It makes a very refreshing substantial breakfast.



bonbf3 said:


> Does anybody really like yogurt? I thought they were all pretending!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Just not usually at the same time. (pilot, flight attendant, and passenger. )



Huckleberry said:


> bonbf3
> All of the above.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Flies buzz around things we only think of you.



theyarnlady said:


> Oh they do love us all . That's because we draw them in . They are like flies buzzing around with no place to land. Do you hear them buzz buzz buzz.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Now that you've read Eeyore, perhaps it's time to try a big book without pictures.



Country Bumpkins said:


> LOL Loving Eeyore more.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Dear Soul, Speak the truth and your opinions. They can chew on all the fault they think they find.



SeattleSoul said:


> Huckleberry, damemary, you do know you're casting your pearls before swine everytime you post something here, don't you? I bet omeone will find fault with the cake recipe I posted here just because I like some of the things the two of you have to say.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Imagine what they'd have to say about the guillotines!



SeattleSoul said:


> I am assuming the rest of the world doesn't know what kind of things are said here.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Dim. Not on the same flight, sillies.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Since she's an airline hostess, pilot and passenger - all at the same time - I think she must be leaking hydraulic fluid.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I was actually going to find a Biblical quote....but I think I'll just bazinga for the night.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> So this is my story for today. As some already know as we are on facebook.
> 
> My husband uses the excuse he has to have two of everything why you ask. Oh you are going to love this, because I have two son's and this way they won't have to fight over who gets what.
> 
> ...


  Yarnie, it must be a guy thing; we don't have kids but dh still needs at least 2 drills and saws so one can charge while the other is being used; won't even get into other gadgets


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Does anybody really like yogurt? I thought they were all pretending!


I love yogurt!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You noticed that too?  The Libs love me, they really, really love me. :-D


Your every word gets their full attention!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> It came out fabulous! We had such a fun day..........This will be fun for us to re-do her interior together, and I'll be teaching and showing her how she "can do" lots of things herself with my assistance and hubby's when needed.


Sounds like a perfect day with more fun to come. Very special to have such a long time friend


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> I like vanilla Greek yoghurt mixed with fresh berries and a few nuts for crunch. It makes a very refreshing substantial breakfast.


I had a great, very simple desert in a Greek restaurant in Seattle. Plain Greek yorgut with chopped walnut and drizzled with Greek honey. I now make this with chopped, toasted almonds because I like them better than walnuts.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> Dear Soul, Speak the truth and your opinions. They can chew on all the fault they think they find.


I'm getting too old to be as patient with fools as I ought to be. Done been chewed on by better fools anyway. And CB might figure out a way to get me under one of those 30,000 guillotines...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

The beginning of strife is like releasing water; therefore stop contention before a quarrel starts


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Are you saying we're easily astonished? (It's never because The Word is true or wise. )



west coast kitty said:


> Your every word gets their full attention!!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I find you (plural - not just one of you) very interesting but sometimes your posts are not nice. I don't think there's much clinging going on here, that's for sure.


If I were clinging to them, I'd be posting on their site. They are clingy people who are flailing at us with their ignorance. I'd be ashamed to be so stupid and keep showing it every time I said something.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Does anybody really like yogurt? I thought they were all pretending!


I love Greek yogurt in dips. It's better for you than sour cream and tastes almost the same. I often use it to make Tzatziki sauce for gyros too. You mix 8 oz. Greek yogurt (drained in cheesecloth) with 1 cucumber (seeded, drained or pressed between paper towels), chopped onion, chopped tomatoes (pressed lightly between paper towels, rosemary, salt, pepper, 1 T. Olive oil, 1 T. Red wine vinegar. Serve it over the meat (lamb or roast beef sliced thin) in the pita and top with Feta cheese. Heavenly. Love lamb roasts. They taste better than beef and aren't very expensive.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> bonbf3
> All of the above.


I think he/she is lying to try to gain authority for the stupid arguments made. I don't believe this for one moment. These folks couldn't fight their way out if a paper bag. Fools all.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh no I did not realize that the pigs have arrived , can we get some slop ready for them???? I would hate to not feed them, after all they were kind enough to slip slop in.


SS's pig comment reminds me of when Jesus warned about throwing wisdom before the unrighteous..

Do not give what is holy to dogs or throw your pearls before pigs; otherwise they will trample them under their feet, then turn and rip you to shreds. (The Gospel according to Matthew 7:6 TLV)

They obviously don't see who's doing the ripping. Guess that makes them the pigs.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

O Knitcrazy, I love you and your words of wisdom. It makes for a better attitude too.

We made it through another bad storm. Have water in the basement, but with so much rain and living by a creek(river) to be expected. Hope this is the end of the rain for a while. 
Sun is out so it makes for a better out look. 

Hope all have a blessed Sunday.

This is a day the Lord has made let us be glad and rejoice in it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> bonbf3
> All of the above. Does it surprise you that much that women have a Pilot's license? Women have been flying forever - well as long as man have.


Huck, it surprises me when ANYONE has a pilot's license because it's something I'm sure I could never do. Actually, it doesn't so much surprise me as awaken admiration in me. I think it's great! It takes a lot to get a pilot's license, and I think it's quite an achievement. It must be thrilling to pilot a plane, to soar through the sky on your own.

I love to watch and hear the airplanes go overhead, especially the pretty small ones. My Dad was a pilot in World War II and always had a fascination for it. I don't fly, realized after a while that it wasn't fear of flying, it was claustrophobia. I've joked for years that I'd be fine if I could fly ON the plane instead of IN it.

Very interesting - thanks for sharing.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I love Greek yogurt in dips. It's better for you than sour cream and tastes almost the same. I often use it to make Tzatziki sauce for gyros too. You mix 8 oz. Greek yogurt (drained in cheesecloth) with 1 cucumber (seeded, drained or pressed between paper towels), chopped onion, chopped tomatoes (pressed lightly between paper towels, rosemary, salt, pepper, 1 T. Olive oil, 1 T. Red wine vinegar. Serve it over the meat (lamb or roast beef sliced thin) in the pita and top with Feta cheese. Heavenly. Love lamb roasts. They taste better than beef and aren't very expensive.


I like the sound of your tzatziki recipe. I've only ever done it more simply, with cucumber, onion and garlic. A leg of lamb is definitely going in the oven next weekend with your lovely sauce over it.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

aw9358 said:


> I like the sound of your tzatziki recipe. I've only ever done it more simply, with cucumber, onion and garlic. A leg of lamb is definitely going in the oven next weekend with your lovely sauce over it.


Tzatziki is one of those things that's just plain wonderful and meant to be served in a BIG bowl with lots of pieces of pita bread, and of course, lamb and all the other trimmings. I like some good retsina, red and white, too.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like a perfect day with more fun to come. Very special to have such a long time friend


My hubby cannot believe that six children that grew up together two houses apart as infants (3 kids in each family - each pair born in the same month), still consider each other the best of friends. Us kids teased that our parents had a neigborhood orgy since each child of each family was born in the same month. Of course, our parents, along with other neighbors were all friends in the neighborhood, and remained that way until their deaths.

Through childhood, different schools, marriages, our own children, divorce, deaths of our parents, living in different countries, etc., the six kids remain the best of friends who will do anything for each other.

We all get together without fail every Christmas, but now all live within one hour of each other, the neighborhood homes are now owned by one of each of the youngest siblings keeping the homes within the families. We started a club that includes our spouses and our generation of children, named after the street we grew up on. The "club" gets together to go to concerts, dinners, cookouts, bowling, moving parties, etc.

Friends are the best!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> SS's pig comment reminds me of when Jesus warned about throwing wisdom before the unrighteous..
> 
> Do not give what is holy to dogs or throw your pearls before pigs; otherwise they will trample them under their feet, then turn and rip you to shreds. (The Gospel according to Matthew 7:6 TLV)
> 
> They obviously don't see who's doing the ripping. Guess that makes them the pigs.


I found Seattle's quoted verse so funny; since she thought she was calling us the pigs and we'd be mad about same, and that the Libs were throwing the pearls (Huck especially has many) obviously didn't understand her error.

Their stupidity back fires every single time!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

damemary said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


He will make fools of the wise. In other words what you are saying now will be made foolish. you will come to see that in time.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> My hubby cannot believe that six children that grew up together two houses apart as infants (3 kids in each family - each pair born in the same month), with three children in each family still consider each other the best of friends. Us kids teased that our parent had a neigborhood orgy since each child of each family was born in the same month. Of course, our parents, along with our neighbors were all friends in the neighborhood, and remained that way until their deaths.
> 
> Through childhood, different schools, marriages, our own children, divorce, deaths of our parents, living in different countries, etc., the six kids remain the best of friends who will do anything for each other.
> 
> ...


Oh I so envy you wish that my family was close together like yours.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> I like the sound of your tzatziki recipe. I've only ever done it more simply, with cucumber, onion and garlic. A leg of lamb is definitely going in the oven next weekend with your lovely sauce over it.


I have never tried lamb other then in gyro's. They say it is greasie is it? I know the British people love it.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> My hubby cannot believe that six children that grew up together two houses apart as infants (3 kids in each family - each pair born in the same month), with three children in each family still consider each other the best of friends. Us kids teased that our parent had a neigborhood orgy since each child of each family was born in the same month. Of course, our parents, along with our neighbors were all friends in the neighborhood, and remained that way until their deaths.
> 
> Through childhood, different schools, marriages, our own children, divorce, deaths of our parents, living in different countries, etc., the six kids remain the best of friends who will do anything for each other.
> 
> ...


That is so nice. Reminds me of the club my grandparents were part of in South Bend, IN. I have great pictures of them in the 1920's at Lake Michigan with all the kids. My mother kept touch with many of those kids through the years. It was such a friendly way to live. DH and I have many long-term friends, but we didn't socialize with their entire families like you are doing. We are missing much in this day and age.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Smile all you like, KPG, but you are one of the pigs. Sorry, but getting sarcastic with me will get you nowhere, except to a bigger mud wallow. If, and I do mean IF, I was in error, please know I understood my so-called error and found it irrelevant. :hunf: You're just another of the many bullies, blowhards and bloody-minded people who find this their comfy little home.:hunf::hunf::hunf:


knitpresentgifts said:


> I found Seattle's quoted verse so funny; since she thought she was calling us the pigs and obviously didn't understand her error.
> Their stupidity back fires every single time!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Since she's an airline hostess, pilot and passenger - all at the same time - I think she must be leaking hydraulic fluid.


knitpresentgifts
Wrong again. One of those I am not, now which? "hydraulic fluid? what sort of a stupid statement is that?
"All at the same time"? So many mistakes in a short sentence, that is remarkable.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am going to try yogurt but first in a smoothie. I should as the doctor told me it would be good for me. I just have to get pass the gag reflects. I finial have come to like Beans. So there is hope.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> I like vanilla Greek yoghurt mixed with fresh berries and a few nuts for crunch. It makes a very refreshing substantial breakfast.


damemary
coming for breakfast. I like healthy and delicious.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Imagine what they'd have to say about the guillotines!


damemary
Oh yeah the Guillotines.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> That is so nice. Reminds me of the club my grandparents were part of in South Bend, IN. I have great pictures of them in the 1920's at Lake Michigan with all the kids. My mother kept touch with many of those kids through the years. It was such a friendly way to live. DH and I have many long-term friends, but we didn't socialize with their entire families like you are doing. We are missing much in this day and age.


I know. We've all been together so many years, we all had the same upbringing and go through life together. It is unique, that two neighborhood families in particular had and maintain such a bond. There were actually seven families that were very tight in the neighborhood, with the parents hosting card games nights rotating in the homes, taking the kids to amuzement parks together and camping together, fishing and the beach together.

The kids grew up playing with each other, having neighborhood events raising money for charity, etc.

Four of the neighborhood houses still remain in the original families as the children (my generation) bought their parent's homes.

We had a blessed upbringing and it shows in each of us.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Heading to Church. Seattle still doesn't get the pig verse, probably didn't even know it was biblical.

Too bad.

Never a word said to me after I posted God's Words to her which she denies.

She'll burn in Hell. Pray for her friends but do not engage.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> I'm getting too old to be as patient with fools as I ought to be. Done been chewed on by better fools anyway. And CB might figure out a way to get me under one of those 30,000 guillotines...


SeattleSoul
The Guillotine story is a whopper, isn't it. I will distribute it at my next luncheon and other gatherings, that should bring lots of laughter. 
The Guillotine story points out that we need an other law and that is that one cannot vote after a certain age.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I have never tried lamb other then in gyro's. They say it is greasie is it? I know the British people love it.


My family certainly loves lamb. I use mince, chops, joints and stewing lamb. The cheaper cuts can be fatty, but a shoulder of lamb roasted in a very low oven for about six hours is wonderful. The fat in the shoulder melts and keeps the meat tender and juicy. I won't go on because I'm rumbling now. I also love lamb because it's not possible to farm it intensively.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Are you saying we're easily astonished? (It's never because The Word is true or wise. )


damemary
With every one of the new postings don't you too say: "here it comes again"?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Smile all you like, KPG, but you are one of the pigs. Sorry, but getting sarcastic with me will get you nowhere, except to a bigger mud wallow. If, and I do mean IF, I was in error, please know I understood my so-called error and found it irrelevant. :hunf: You're just another of the many bullies, blowhards and bloody-minded people who find this their comfy little home.:hunf::hunf::hunf:


SeattleSoul, first thank you for the recipe for waky cake as my mom use to make it, will have to dig out her recipe.

You claim KPG is a bullie and blowhard. Yet you excuse your own behavor. You act as if you are a saint which you are not.
You go from oneside to the other. Depending on who is not mad at you at the time. 
I have tried to like you, but the last of trying for me was when you tauted BrattyPatty for the lost of one of her family. You showed no compassion towards her. I pray that no one does that to you when you are about to lose a loved one.
You express so much angry, that it makes me think your life either must be very empty, or you are a very unhappy women with the life you have. 
So when you post unkind words why would you not expect to have them thrown back at you.
I saw your post on LOLL you can't have it both ways.

I do want to say that there are ladies on the Left who may not agree with me on poltic's but have faith and show kindness in other points of our lives. But you and Dame, and Hucks, show no compassion, do not want to have a conversation other then name calling, lies, and always want to prove something that has no backing. 
You post nasty words about us on LOLL, then come on here and act as if we should except that you are a kind person. It is hard for me to do. Not right granted, but when given respect one recieve it back two folded.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I think he/she is lying to try to gain authority for the stupid arguments made. I don't believe this for one moment. These folks couldn't fight their way out if a paper bag. Fools all.


Knitcrazy
I would be careful calling others Liars, we could easily proof you oh so wrong and make you looking like a fool.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> With every one of the new postings don't you too say: "here it comes again"?


If you don't like it, then don't post here. If you want to have kindness show some. Other wise, go to somewhere where you can run your mouth off all you want to. But then that would not be as much fun for you . As you seem to live in angry and have made it your game on every site you do not agree with.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> SS's pig comment reminds me of when Jesus warned about throwing wisdom before the unrighteous..
> 
> Do not give what is holy to dogs or throw your pearls before pigs; otherwise they will trample them under their feet, then turn and rip you to shreds. (The Gospel according to Matthew 7:6 TLV)
> 
> They obviously don't see who's doing the ripping. Guess that makes them the pigs.


Knit crazy
Ever read present day books?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> My family certainly loves lamb. I use mince, chops, joints and stewing lamb. The cheaper cuts can be fatty, but a shoulder of lamb roasted in a very low oven for about six hours is wonderful. The fat in the shoulder melts and keeps the meat tender and juicy. I won't go on because I'm rumbling now. I also love lamb because it's not possible to farm it intensively.


Oh please feel free to share your thoughts . That is interesting to know. I did not know that if you cook it at a lower temp. the fat runs off. Do you use any kind of glaze on it, or herbs?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Huck, it surprises me when ANYONE has a pilot's license because it's something I'm sure I could never do. Actually, it doesn't so much surprise me as awaken admiration in me. I think it's great! It takes a lot to get a pilot's license, and I think it's quite an achievement. It must be thrilling to pilot a plane, to soar through the sky on your own.
> 
> I love to watch and hear the airplanes go overhead, especially the pretty small ones. My Dad was a pilot in World War II and always had a fascination for it. I don't fly, realized after a while that it wasn't fear of flying, it was claustrophobia. I've joked for years that I'd be fine if I could fly ON the plane instead of IN it.
> 
> Very interesting - thanks for sharing.


bonbf3
Ever Family member is a Pilot . I am a much better Pilot than a Passenger. And you too could learn to do it. Start with Gliders.
I did.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Heading to Church. Seattle still doesn't get the pig verse, probably didn't even know it was biblical.
> 
> Too bad.
> 
> ...


knitpresentgifts
While in Church ask the Pastor how to undo the lies you posted here over and over and over again. Shouldn't he know about your wayward behavior? Doesn't the good book speak about :"repent"? Oh I should know by now you are selective in reading the Bible.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> My family certainly loves lamb. I use mince, chops, joints and stewing lamb. The cheaper cuts can be fatty, but a shoulder of lamb roasted in a very low oven for about six hours is wonderful. The fat in the shoulder melts and keeps the meat tender and juicy. I won't go on because I'm rumbling now. I also love lamb because it's not possible to farm it intensively.


Anne I haven't had lamb but one time. I was expecting my daughter. I was reading and saw a recipe for lamb with mint jelly. I made it tried and was sick as a dog. Never even tried it again. It is like Yarnie and the yogurt. Don't know if I could ever. Then again I see the sheep in a pasture and that ruins it for me too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I hope she prays for your soul and the angry and lies you put forth.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> My family certainly loves lamb. I use mince, chops, joints and stewing lamb. The cheaper cuts can be fatty, but a shoulder of lamb roasted in a very low oven for about six hours is wonderful. The fat in the shoulder melts and keeps the meat tender and juicy. I won't go on because I'm rumbling now. I also love lamb because it's not possible to farm it intensively.


aw9358
Rack of lamb or lamb chops, get dressed to head for the greek Restaurant, they prepare it best.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

While you're in church, beg God's forgiveness for judging me hellbound. He will make that particular judgement. Don't pray for me, or encourage anyone else like you to do so. I require only the prayers of those who are people of peace, love and kindness, not those of the bloody-minded.

Good old Matthew 7:6."Do not give what is holy to dogs; and do not throw your pearls before swine, or they will trample them underfoot and turn and maul you." Your hatefulness toward me proves to me you are a dog and a swine, You have turned on me already, here on KP, and attempted to maul me with words. I cannot tell you how glad I am that I don't know you in the real world.

It saddens me to think that what I've just said will fall on deaf ears, and that you will continue to attempt to judge me and maul me. but I believe anyone can be saved if they truly want to be.


knitpresentgifts said:


> Heading to Church. Seattle still doesn't get the pig verse, probably didn't even know it was biblical.
> Too bad.
> Never a word said to me after I posted God's Words to her which she denies.
> She'll burn in Hell. Pray for her friends but do not engage.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh please feel free to share your thoughts . That is interesting to know. I did not know that if you cook it at a lower temp. the fat runs off. Do you use any kind of glaze on it, or herbs?


I use the usual suspects: rosemary, garlic etc. The link is to a Jamie Oliver recipe that I tried once. It was delicious, but I have also done it more simply, with fewer vegetables and without the wine. I think the important thing is to seal the cooking pot very well for the slow cooking part and use veg and liquid so that it stays moist.

For a roast leg of lamb, which is a tenderer and more expensive cut, I stick slivers of garlic and rosemary in the meat and coat it with honey and mustard, salt and pepper, and cook it more quickly so that meat stays a bit pink inside. There are never leftovers with either.

http://www.jamieoliver.com/recipes/lamb-recipes/slow-cooked-shoulder-of-lamb-with-roasted-vegetables


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

He who loves transgression loves strife and he who exalts his gate seeks destruction.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> I use the usual suspects: rosemary, garlic etc. The link is to a Jamie Oliver recipe that I tried once. It was delicious, but I have also done it more simply, with fewer vegetables and without the wine. I think the important thing is to seal the cooking pot very well for the slow cooking part and use veg and liquid so that it stays moist.
> 
> For a roast leg of lamb, which is a tenderer and more expensive cut, I stick slivers of garlic and rosemary in the meat and coat it with honey and mustard, salt and pepper, and cook it more quickly so that meat stays a bit pink inside. There are never leftovers with either.
> 
> http://www.jamieoliver.com/recipes/lamb-recipes/slow-cooked-shoulder-of-lamb-with-roasted-vegetables


thank you, would it be a good idea then to make it in a crock pot as you will have a better seal on it I would think?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Does anyone use cooking bag's. I use them for my turkey at Thanksgiving. It only takes half the time to cook and the meat is so tender and juicy. I bet it would work on the lamb too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

For the pillars of the earth are the LORD'S and He has set the world upon them He will guard the feet of His saints, but the wicked shall be silent in darkness.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Perhaps CB's interest in all those guillotines isn't age-related. I rather suspect that if she had lived in another time she'd have always carried a few stones with her in case she happened across a good stoning, and would have run for extra wood to add to the fires of those who were burning at the stake. 30,000 guillotines :!: Give me a break. :thumbdown: May you enjoy lots of laughter at luncheons and with friends. :mrgreen: And to think I once thought she was a decent person at heart.


Huckleberry said:


> SeattleSoulThe Guillotine story is a whopper, isn't it. I will distribute it at my next luncheon and other gatherings, that should bring lots of laughter.
> The Guillotine story points out that we need an other law and that is that one cannot vote after a certain age.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Perhaps CB's interest in all those guillotines isn't age-related. I rather suspect that if she had lived in another time she'd have always carried a few stones with her in case she happened across a good stoning, and would have run for extra wood to add to the fires of those who were burning at the stake. 30,000 guillotines :!: Give me a break. :thumbdown: May you enjoy lots of laughter at luncheons and with friends. :mrgreen:


Why have you turned on me SS I have always been nice to you. What have I said that has made you so angry? I am hurt by your attacks on me. Is that what you want to hurt me? My only message is peace and Love. I am sorry you have not seen that in me.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> thank you, would it be a good idea then to make it in a crock pot as you will have a better seal on it I would think?


Actually, CB's idea of a cooking bag looks a good one. You could put it in after the high-temperature cook and it would keep everything in. I haven't tried the bags myself because I just put a double layer of foil under the lid of my trusty roasting tin to seal it. I'd love to hear what you think if you do try it.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Why have you turned on me SS I have always been nice to you. What have I said that has made you so angry? I am hurt by your attacks on me. Is that what you want to hurt me? My only message is peace and Love. I am sorry you have not seen that in me.


I'm sorry, CB. After looking at the website that spoke about the 30,000 guillotines, along with some other pretty violent stuff, I had to change my mind about you. Guillotines have nothing to do with peace and love.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> I'm sorry, CB. After looking at the website that spoke about the 30,000 guillotines, along with some other pretty violent stuff, I had to change my mind about you. Guillotines have nothing to do with peace and love.


I am not the one wanting to use the gullintine. The government wants to use them. They are the ones not me. I quoted the scripture that the qullintine is used on the Christian. You are a Christian you say so why are you upset with me? Go back and read it and not listen to Huck.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> SeattleSoul, first thank you for the recipe for waky cake as my mom use to make it, will have to dig out her recipe.
> You claim KPG is a bullie and blowhard. Yet you excuse your own behavor. You act as if you are a saint which you are not.
> You go from oneside to the other. Depending on who is not mad at you at the time.
> I have tried to like you, but the last of trying for me was when you tauted BrattyPatty for the lost of one of her family. You showed no compassion towards her. I pray that no one does that to you when you are about to lose a loved one.
> ...


I'm doing my best to become as consistent as possible. This means, among other things, consistently rejecting all of you supposedly good Christian ladies who tell me I'm going to burn in Hell and other lovely things such as that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Perhaps CB's interest in all those guillotines isn't age-related. I rather suspect that if she had lived in another time she'd have always carried a few stones with her in case she happened across a good stoning, and would have run for extra wood to add to the fires of those who were burning at the stake. 30,000 guillotines :!: Give me a break. :thumbdown: May you enjoy lots of laughter at luncheons and with friends. :mrgreen:


Jesus said life for a beliver would not be easy. We do not expect to get off this earth in end times with ease. Jesus suffered a horrible death, why would we think anything less would not happen to us. No she would not carry the stones but I wonder if you wouldn't. You see to be more at ease with judging others, then you say, and your angry towards others can be enough to do it. 
Peter sin deny Jesus three times. when his death was to happen he ask to be hung upside down. Paul killed Jewish people , yet he also suffered in death. The man next to Jesus hanging on a cross, sin, but ask for forgivenss at the time of his death, and Jesus told him he would be with him in heaven. Why because they all repented. You may ended up in the same way, and I would hope you would ask the same of him. We christian know what is coming, and know that even when we may meet with a horrible death, know he is with us to the end of life on this earth, and our souls well be with him. So don't take litely that we may be seeing a death as CB is saying. As we see the beginning of the hatered happening already to Christian on this earth. It may not happen in our life time when Christians, and Jewish people will be put to death, but it will happen and we know it will as the Bible has said it will.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.solagroup.org/articles/faqs/faq_0021.html Read this SS. It is about Christian becoming martyers. I never said you were going to burn in hell. I never said I was a good Christian lady either. I am just a sinner saved by Grace. Nothing good in me but Him.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am not the one wanting to use the gullintine. The government wants to use them. They are the ones not me. I quoted the scripture that the qullintine is used on the Christian. You are a Christian you say so why are you upset with me? Go back and read it and not listen to Huck.


Country Bumpkins
Really? You still believe that Guillotine hoax? W O W.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> I'm doing my best to become as consistent as possible. This means, among other things, consistently rejecting all of you supposedly good Christian ladies who tell me I'm going to burn in Hell and other lovely things such as that.


Never have to say it you show it and say it more than you think by the words you say.

I hope that you will think on what I posted before this. We all have time before our death to ask for forgiveness and to come into his presents.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

You're the one who posted the link. If that's the kind of website you feel people should look at, I can only believe you agree with what is said there. I'm sure I've said this many times but will repeat it yet again. I do not take all that's in the Bible literally. I reject what is violent in the Bible. If I am committing a terrible error that will have terribele consequences, God will judge me when my time to be judged comes.


Country Bumpkins said:


> I am not the one wanting to use the gullintine. The government wants to use them. They are the ones not me. I quoted the scripture that the qullintine is used on the Christian. You are a Christian you say so why are you upset with me? Go back and read it and not listen to Huck.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> He who loves transgression loves strife and he who exalts his gate seeks destruction.


Country Bumpkins
Since there are some kind quotes in the Bible, you may want to refer to them at least now and then. Why only speak about bears eating humans, snakes getting us and destructions and all that other gory stuff? Are you in the "dark" world?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Anne I haven't had lamb but one time. I was expecting my daughter. I was reading and saw a recipe for lamb with mint jelly. I made it tried and was sick as a dog. Never even tried it again. It is like Yarnie and the yogurt. Don't know if I could ever. Then again I see the sheep in a pasture and that ruins it for me too.


The lamb was probably undercooked. It really tastes a lot like veal if cooked slowly for hours in the oven. Season simply with salt, pepper and rosemary.

Has anyone had mutton? It is cooked frequently in the south. Slow cooking works on that too. You'd be surprised how much it tastes like good beef.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Why have you turned on me SS I have always been nice to you. What have I said that has made you so angry? I am hurt by your attacks on me. Is that what you want to hurt me? My only message is peace and Love. I am sorry you have not seen that in me.


Country Bumpkins
"Mommie, mommie, mommie they are picking on me". "Well child, learn not to throw the first stone".


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> You're the one who posted the link. If that's the kind of website you feel people should look at, I can only believe you agree with what is said there. I'm sure I've said this many times but will repeat it yet again. I do not take all that's in the Bible literally. I reject what is violent in the Bible. If I am committing a terrible error that will have terribele consequences, God will judge me when my time to be judged comes.


No I do not agree with it. It scares me. I sent it as a warning not a threat. I just think we need to be aware of what is going on .That doesn't mean I go along with it. I would never throw a stone at anyone. I am the kind that would jump in front of someone to keep them from getting the hit. I am hurt by your ugly words about me for everyone to see. Especially since we have been friends. I have to get off here because I am hurt .


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm sorry if I said you were something you are not, but I can't accept you anymore.


Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.solagroup.org/articles/faqs/faq_0021.html Read this SS. It is about Christian becoming martyers. I never said you were going to burn in hell. I never said I was a good Christian lady either. I am just a sinner saved by Grace. Nothing good in me but Him.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> SeattleSoul
> The Guillotine story is a whopper, isn't it. I will distribute it at my next luncheon and other gatherings, that should bring lots of laughter.
> The Guillotine story points out that we need an other law and that is that one cannot vote after a certain age.


Yes, it is--absolutely unbelievable. For the past couple of days I've been on this site trying to hold my tongue, trying to be polite, trying to engage in a mature and civilized dialogue. The guillotine post convinced me that my efforts are absolutely useless. There is no possible way to talk to folks who believe such rubbish--I don't even want to attempt it anymore. Anyone on either the left or the right has permission to slap me silly if I ever try that again--it seems the conservatives in this thread are truly hopeless cases.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> The lamb was probably undercooked. It really tastes a lot like veal if cooked slowly for hours in the oven. Season simply with salt, pepper and rosemary.
> 
> Has anyone had mutton? It is cooked frequently in the south. Slow cooking works on that too. You'd be surprised how much it tastes like good beef.


knit crazy
mutton is lamb.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Never have to say it you show it and say it more than you think by the words you say.
> 
> I hope that you will think on what I posted before this. We all have time before our death to ask for forgiveness and to come into his presents.


Yarnie. The Trolls hanging out here are not worth your effort. They are even unkind to Bonnie, who never strikes back. They will either go away as we'd like, or keep talking to themselves. No one can save them from themself.

Friends, don't react, remember we know you are ones that are right and they are not only wrong, but lost. Deep down they know it too. That is what makes them so angry. They are lost lambs and evil lives in their hearts.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> You're the one who posted the link. If that's the kind of website you feel people should look at, I can only believe you agree with what is said there. I'm sure I've said this many times but will repeat it yet again. I do not take all that's in the Bible literally. I reject what is violent in the Bible. If I am committing a terrible error that will have terribele consequences, God will judge me when my time to be judged comes.


And you do not understand what CB is saying, she is telling you so that when it does happen if it does to you. You will be able to ask for Christ help and forgiveness. You can not reject his words, and then expect him to help you. The Bible has been on this earth for 2,000 years. The only words that are changed are the words that translated into another langauge as there was no words in their language like the ones in the text. But they all have the same meaning in the end.

God's judgment in the Old testment were cause by the peoples unbelief. You must not have read the parts of Moses, the parting of the red sea, the Jewish people that were save and brought out of Egpty,( spelt wrong) the others such as Salmon, David, and Job all had faith. The first charter in the bible I read was Job who God took everything from him and yet he never denied God. That is called faith. That is why Jesus came toearth and took on all of our sins. That was a horrible death, yet he did it for us, for our soul. Unless ye be born again, ye will not see the kingdom of heaven. If you ask him to help you understand his words, he will and you will be amaze how much truth will be open to you.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Yarnie, I have absolutely no intention of thinking about anything you've posted. Whether I ask for forgiveness, always supposing I need it, that is my personal choice. I am responsible for the state of my soul. Don't bother to encourage me about anything. How many times, to how many people, do I have to say that God will judge me when my time comes?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Yarnie. The Trolls hanging out here are not worth your effort. They are even unkind to Bonnie, who never strikes back. They will either go away as we'd like, or keep talking to themselves. No one can save them from themself.
> 
> Friends, don't react, remember we know you are ones that are right and they are not only wrong, but lost. Deep down they know it too. That is what makes them so angry. They are lost lambs and evil lives in their hearts.


you are right but I keep trying hoping some where in their hearts they come to see the truth. I guess I am stubborn that way. 
I agree with you about Bonnie she is kind and they just dig into her with angry.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No I do not agree with it. It scares me. I sent it as a warning not a threat. I just think we need to be aware of what is going on .That doesn't mean I go along with it. I would never throw a stone at anyone. I am the kind that would jump in front of someone to keep them from getting the hit. I am hurt by your ugly words about me for everyone to see. Especially since we have been friends. I have to get off here because I am hurt .


Country Bumpkins
Have someone tell you that you are hanging on to a hoax, please. Don't let fools make you look stupid.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Why have you turned on me SS I have always been nice to you. What have I said that has made you so angry? I am hurt by your attacks on me. Is that what you want to hurt me? My only message is peace and Love. I am sorry you have not seen that in me.


Pay her no heed CB. You know the Truth and the truth about her. Look at how she has treated me and all God's words that any one of us has posted. She is the devil and will not harm nor hurt you as you are covered in the blood of the Lamb.

You have many Christian and non-believer friends here, and we know you and you us.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> And you do not understand what CB is saying, she is telling you so that when it does happen if it does to you. You will be able to ask for Christ help and forgiveness. You can not reject his words, and then expect him to help you. The Bible has been on this earth for 2,000 years. The only words that are changed are the words that translated into another langauge as there was no words in their language like the ones in the text. But they all have the same meaning in the end.
> 
> God's judgment in the Old testment were cause by the peoples unbelief. You must not have read the parts of Moses, the parting of the red sea, the Jewish people that were save and brought out of Egpty,( spelt wrong) the others such as Salmon, David, and Job all had faith. The first charter in the bible I read was Job who God took everything from him and yet he never denied God. That is called faith. That is why Jesus came toearth and took on all of our sins. That was a horrible death, yet he did it for us, for our soul. Unless ye be born again, ye will not see the kingdom of heaven. If you ask him to help you understand his words, he will and you will be amaze how much truth will be open to you.


theyarnlady
please, keep asking him for explanations, you are confused about some issues, let him clear it up.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Pay her no heed CB. You know the Truth and the truth about her. Look at how she has treated me and all God's words that anyone of us has posted. She is the devil and will not harm nor hurt you as you are covered in the blood of the Lamb.


knitpresentfits
back from Church so fast? And?............where are the retractions? Too wimpy to tell the Pastor about your sins?


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> knit crazy
> mutton is lamb.


Isn't mutton grown-up lamb? It fell out of favour here years ago, but some people are trying to bring it back. It's tougher and a stronger flavour than lamb. One of our local butchers sells it, but I haven't got round to trying it yet.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> My hubby cannot believe that six children that grew up together two houses apart as infants (3 kids in each family - each pair born in the same month), still consider each other the best of friends. Us kids teased that our parents had a neigborhood orgy since each child of each family was born in the same month. Of course, our parents, along with other neighbors were all friends in the neighborhood, and remained that way until their deaths.
> 
> Through childhood, different schools, marriages, our own children, divorce, deaths of our parents, living in different countries, etc., the six kids remain the best of friends who will do anything for each other.
> 
> ...


What a joy! I grew up in a neighborhood with lots of kids, and the parents were all friends. Our parents had a card club that met every other Saturday night. Even after people moved out to the "'burbs," they met regularly for - I'd say - fifty years. They were great people - funny and so real. Not a phony in the bunch - they knew each other too long and too well for that.
My mother's closest friend among many close friends came to visit when my mother was in the last months of her life, due to cancer. They used to get together for coffee and canasta when they were young, and we little daughters played paper dolls. Mom was in bed, but we set up a card table with a pretty tablecloth, and they had a "coffee" party! It was wonderful to see Mom and her friend together.

There was another precious person, my red-headed friend Diane, who has remained my friend for all these years. We got together about three years ago - what a reunion! Picked up right where we left off. Each told the other, "You look exactly the same!" I was telling the truth. We'd known each other since age 3 - lots to talk about!

Isn't it one of life's best blessings to have a friend like that. I think it's nice that you have so many friends like that. Almost like siblings, I'd think - one big family. Makes me happy just to think about it!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> What a joy! I grew up in a neighborhood with lots of kids, and the parents were all friends. Our parents had a card club that met every other Saturday night. Even after people moved out to the "'burbs," they met regularly for - I'd say - fifty years. They were great people - funny and so real. Not a phony in the bunch - they knew each other too long and too well for that.
> My mother's closest friend among many close friends came to visit when my mother was in the last months of her life, due to cancer. They used to get together for coffee and canasta when they were young, and we little daughters played paper dolls. Mom was in bed, but we set up a card table with a pretty tablecloth, and they had a "coffee" party! It was wonderful to see Mom and her friend together.
> 
> There was another precious person, my red-headed friend Diane, who has remained my friend for all these years. We got together about three years ago - what a reunion! Picked up right where we left off. Each told the other, "You look exactly the same!" I was telling the truth. We'd known each other since age 3 - lots to talk about!
> ...


Thank you - it seems you have experienced genuine friendship too. I believe a person is lucky in life to have a best friend in a lifetime. I've been blessed with three. One turned away, regrets her decision as she is still unhappy, but I remain happy with one best friend (actually family) and a hubby who became another best friend instead!

I don't count my friends, but certainly love my besties!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> Isn't mutton grown-up lamb? It fell out of favour here years ago, but some people are trying to bring it back. It's tougher and a stronger flavour than lamb. One of our local butchers sells it, but I haven't got round to trying it yet.


aw9358
If I remember right it is one year old or older. Yes, the taste is more intense and it can be a little tougher.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> you are right but I keep trying hoping some where in their hearts they come to see the truth. I guess I am stubborn that way.
> I agree with you about Bonnie she is kind and they just dig into her with angry.


Jesus told his disciples that when they went out to evangelize to go in pairs, to speak the truth, but when their words fall on deaf ears (he called it hard ground), they should turn their back and shake off the dust from their feet. In other words, as Christians we have a duty to try to spread the word. If they won't listen, stop trying and turn your back on them. They are condemning themselves. Stop worrying friends. God has a way of opening hard hearts. Look what he did with Paul of Tarsus. No harder heart existed, and he struck him blind until he woke up. These are sleeping people and purposely angry and harsh with Christians.

If any friends here want to send them a message or tell them to go away, do it by sending the message through a friend. You can send me a message for example that says, "Aren't they willfully ignorant?" Or "Wish they'd go away." I can respond through you, but engaging them directly is only fueling their fire, and we all know that there is enough fire for them to deal with. I think this is how Jesus wants us to deal with them and leave it to him. I can turn the other cheek and ignore their insults until they run out of fuel for their fire, but I refuse to stop sharing my views here.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lambs are young sheep (1 year or younger). Mutton is an adult sheep. Huckleberry is once again showing ignorance.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Heading to Church. Seattle still doesn't get the pig verse, probably didn't even know it was biblical.
> 
> Too bad.
> 
> ...


This is Fortnight for Freedom in the Catholic Church, with different spiritual events each day - praying for freedom of religion. Two weeks. August 1 is the day the HHS mandate goes into effect. It was a very moving prayer. These are momentous times.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Pay her no heed CB. You know the Truth and the truth about her. Look at how she has treated me and all God's words that any one of us has posted. She is the devil and will not harm nor hurt you as you are covered in the blood of the Lamb.
> 
> You have many Christian and non-believer friends here, and we know you and you us.


Country Bumpkins,

KPG is right, CB. You have us. Try to brush it off - they can't seem to help themselves. It seems to me that people who repeatedly lash out at others have received a lot of hits themselves. It doesn't excuse it, but at least you know that it's not your fault - not anything you said or did. So much anger seems to just burst forth with very little provocation.

You - and others here - are being persecuted for your beliefs.

"Blessed are the pure of heart, 
for they shall see God."

You are definitely pure of heart, CB. You post to help and encourage, not to hurt.

"Blessed are they who are persecuted for the sake of righteousness, 
for theirs is the kingdom of heaven."

This is happening to so many people right now, on KP and in everyday life.

Remember that old '60s saying, "Keep the faith, baby."


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you - it seems you have experienced genuine friendship too. I believe a person is lucky in life to have a best friend in a lifetime. I've been blessed with three. One turned away, regrets her decision as she is still unhappy, but I remain happy with one best friend (actually family) and a hubby who became another best friend instead!
> 
> I don't count my friends, but certainly love my besties!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I didn't know that. I'm sure this is a stupid question, but do the traffic controllers use English even in other countries - for world-wide common language?


Yes. This way all pilots and air traffic controllers can communicate effectively with each other. Can you imagine the confusion overhead if everyone was speaking a different language and had to wait until a controller was available that spoke the required language? It would be raining planes instead of cats and dogs.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Pay her no heed CB. You know the Truth and the truth about her. Look at how she has treated me and all God's words that any one of us has posted. She is the devil and will not harm nor hurt you as you are covered in the blood of the Lamb.
> 
> You have many Christian and non-believer friends here, and we know you and you us.


KPG, I consider you, CB, Yarnie, Kitty, Bonnie, Soleway, and Jane good friends. Hope I haven't missed any of you regulars. I hope we gain more Christians and kind souls here. At least the Trolls won't be with us in heaven and peace will be found.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> O Knitcrazy, I love you and your words of wisdom. It makes for a better attitude too.
> 
> We made it through another bad storm. Have water in the basement, but with so much rain and living by a creek(river) to be expected. Hope this is the end of the rain for a while.
> Sun is out so it makes for a better out look.
> ...


So glad you made it thru the storm and the sun is out. Hope your day is truly blessed.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> KPG, I consider you, CB, Yarnie, Kitty, Bonnie, Soleway, and Jane good friends. Hope I haven't missed any of you regulars. I hope we gain more Christians and kind souls here. At least the Trolls won't be with us in heaven and peace will be found.


You are soooooo right!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Had breakfast late as slept late but have taken meds now ready for bed again. Did not go to church nor won't go tonight as won't expose anyone to this nasty cold.

Skipped over about 20 pages of garbage from the lefties as they are here to harass so ignore them. Did read the last 2pages of LOLL they are sooooo bored you should read those pages. They are trying to think of a subject to discuss! Such a joke!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

From Knit Crazy: "Jesus told his disciples that when they went out to evangelize to go in pairs, to speak the truth, but when their words fall on deaf ears (he called it hard ground), they should turn their back and shake off the dust from their feet."

Get busy, all you Christians, and turn your backs on me and shake the dust from your feet. There must be something you can do that will have a chance of suceeding. Just leave me off that To Do list.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> My hubby cannot believe that six children that grew up together two houses apart as infants (3 kids in each family - each pair born in the same month), still consider each other the best of friends. ............. We started a club that includes our spouses and our generation of children, named after the street we grew up on. The "club" gets together to go to concerts, dinners, cookouts, bowling, moving parties, etc. Friends are the best!


Such a blessing that all of you have kept up the friendship!! A few years after coming to Can. my dad became friends with another German immigrant at work and his wife and my mom became best friends. There were 4 kids in each family but theirs started off 3 years younger than me. We became closer to them than to all but 1 set of related uncle/aunt/cousins. Often alternated Sunday dinners and took vacations and weekend trips together. Still caught most of the family on both sides by surprise when my second brother and one of their daughters became a couple and are now the parents of 1 of my nephews and 2 nieces. Lots of love and heartbreak over more than 50 years


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I almost forgot! 

I am fluent in 3 languages, English, sarcasm and profanity!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Knitcrazy
> I would be careful calling others Liars, we could easily proof you oh so wrong and make you looking like a fool.


If it is so easy for you to proof her so wrong, then why not just do it? You can't because Knit Crazy is right.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I have never tried lamb other then in gyro's. They say it is greasie is it? I know the British people love it.


Lamb is wonderful Yarnie, not greasy if well prepared and a very distinct taste. Even mutton (older sheep) is good if well prepared and well trimmed of fat. Lamb is very expensive here so don't buy it very often


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

When our family moved into a new subdivision in the early 60's the family across the street had a boy born the same day and year as my youngest brother. They were friends as toddlers and are still friends today even though they don't see each other as often as they would like. Unfortunately my group of school friends have all lost touch with each other


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Why have you turned on me SS I have always been nice to you. What have I said that has made you so angry? I am hurt by your attacks on me. Is that what you want to hurt me? My only message is peace and Love. I am sorry you have not seen that in me.


CB, I know you love our Lord and that nothing would make you happier than to have all people everywhere find redemption and salvation. I'm sorry that someone who is so hurt, confused and inconsistent has hurt you


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Bonnie, very heartwarming stories about your mom and her friend and you and your friend, Diane.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Jesus told his disciples that when they went out to evangelize to go in pairs, to speak the truth, but when their words fall on deaf ears (he called it hard ground), they should turn their back and shake off the dust from their feet. In other words, as Christians we have a duty to try to spread the word. If they won't listen, stop trying and turn your back on them. They are condemning themselves. Stop worrying friends. God has a way of opening hard hearts. Look what he did with Paul of Tarsus. No harder heart existed, and he struck him blind until he woke up. These are sleeping people and purposely angry and harsh with Christians.
> 
> If any friends here want to send them a message or tell them to go away, do it by sending the message through a friend. You can send me a message for example that says, "Aren't they willfully ignorant?" Or "Wish they'd go away." I can respond through you, but engaging them directly is only fueling their fire, and we all know that there is enough fire for them to deal with. I think this is how Jesus wants us to deal with them and leave it to him. I can turn the other cheek and ignore their insults until they run out of fuel for their fire, but I refuse to stop sharing my views here.


Yes that is what I am going to do. Shake the dust off my feet. Only the Holy Spirit can open their eyes. They are only here to tear down Christians and call names. I am glad you will share you view. I appreciate it. They only know how to spin the truth. It is their loss not mine. I have a wonderful Savior that accepts me and that is all I care about. 1 John 3:9 Whoever has been born of God does not sin for His seed reamains in him and he cannot sin, because he has been born of God. So I have His Joy and forgiveness. I over come them by the Blood of the Lamb and the words of my testimony. Amen


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Pay her no heed CB. You know the Truth and the truth about her. Look at how she has treated me and all God's words that any one of us has posted. She is the devil and will not harm nor hurt you as you are covered in the blood of the Lamb.
> 
> You have many Christian and non-believer friends here, and we know you and you us.


Thanks Sis . I really don't pay heed. Yes I am covered so I am not harmed. I am good. XXX


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> KPG, I consider you, CB, Yarnie, Kitty, Bonnie, Soleway, and Jane good friends. Hope I haven't missed any of you regulars. I hope we gain more Christians and kind souls here. At least the Trolls won't be with us in heaven and peace will be found.


A nice group to be in - thanks for including me with along with you and those other lovely ladies. I agree - there's always room for more!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Such a blessing that all of you have kept up the friendship!! A few years after coming to Can. my dad became friends with another German immigrant at work and his wife and my mom became best friends. There were 4 kids in each family but theirs started off 3 years younger than me. We became closer to them than to all but 1 set of related uncle/aunt/cousins. Often alternated Sunday dinners and took vacations and weekend trips together. Still caught most of the family on both sides by surprise when my second brother and one of their daughters became a couple and are now the parents of 1 of my nephews and 2 nieces. Lots of love and heartbreak over more than 50 years


Very interesting. I wonder how many couple come from these friendships. I think it's kind of rare.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I almost forgot!
> 
> I am fluent in 3 languages, English, sarcasm and profanity!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Country Bumpkins,
> 
> KPG is right, CB. You have us. Try to brush it off - they can't seem to help themselves. It seems to me that people who repeatedly lash out at others have received a lot of hits themselves. It doesn't excuse it, but at least you know that it's not your fault - not anything you said or did. So much anger seems to just burst forth with very little provocation.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bonnie. Great to have friends like you. XXX You are gold.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Bonnie, very heartwarming stories about your mom and her friend and you and your friend, Diane.


Thank you - those are fond memories.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> KPG, I consider you, CB, Yarnie, Kitty, Bonnie, Soleway, and Jane good friends. Hope I haven't missed any of you regulars. I hope we gain more Christians and kind souls here. At least the Trolls won't be with us in heaven and peace will be found.


Thanks I feel the same about you too. Don't forget Joeyomma she is busy with the grands. She is such a good omma to her 7 grands.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks Bonnie. Great to have friends like you. XXX You are gold.


Thanks, CB. We're in it together.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB, I know you love our Lord and that nothing would make you happier than to have all people everywhere find redemption and salvation. I'm sorry that someone who is so hurt, confused and inconsistent has hurt you


Kitty I forgive her. I just thought we were friends. She didn't understand why I posted the link . That is ok . I think of Ss as a loving daughter and sister that loves her pets. She has said she wants to be a better Catholic so I know she is trying. God's Blessing to her.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> When our family moved into a new subdivision in the early 60's the family across the street had a boy born the same day and year as my youngest brother. They were friends as toddlers and are still friends today even though they don't see each other as often as they would like. Unfortunately my group of school friends have all lost touch with each other


I have been working on a committee planning my high school's class reunion next year. I had only kept in close contact with a few of these friends. But we met again for this project, and it was such a warm group. I was very lucky to have so many school memories with such a nice group of people. Most of us attended school together grades K-12.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks I feel the same about you too. Don't forget Joeyomma she is busy with the grands. She is such a good omma to her 7 grands.


I did forget her. What a nice group we are!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I have to say I have so many good friends. I have 2 best friends from church that we go on vacations together. We may not see each other for months but we take up right where we left off. We act so silly and are so much alike. School best friends and I see keep in touch. God has given me loyal friends too many to just say 2 or 3. I am Blessed. When my dh got hurt I had about 50 people about 30 minutes behind me to support me and him. We had the hospital mad at us because we always had too many visitors. lol KPg's I am happy you have good close friends too that you have bonded with. Sounds like y'all have a great time together.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Thanks for including me. I have had little time to be on the computer recently. I will be busy until July 12. Then things should settle down for a week or 2. The last week in July, I will take the 15 yr old to camp and bring home the 3 and 5 yr olds for the week. School starts Aug 26 for 3 of them.
> 
> When I turned it on today, I was disappointed to read the messages, it is starting to sound like S & O.


If we refuse to interact it will go away or not matter. I apologize for not including you in my earlier post. I love all you ladies.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

At church today we had a mini speaker. He was a boy about 30 something. Yes I call him a boy because he is my son's age. He has a small group of orphans that is raising in his home. I didn't know our church supported them. He named the group Margie after his mother that died from bone cancer. He touched my heart with his love for those boys. They were 6-17. I could not keep the tears back. So wonderful that someone would do that. So many good people in the world.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Very interesting. I wonder how many couple come from these friendships. I think it's kind of rare.


I think it's rare too - it even surprised brother and sil who will soon be celebrating their 28th anniversary


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> At church today we had a mini speaker. He was a boy about 30 something. Yes I call him a boy because he is my son's age. He has a small group of orphans that is raising in his home. I didn't know our church supported them. He named the group Margie after his mother that died from bone cancer. He touched my heart with his love for those boys. They were 6-17. I could not keep the tears back. So wonderful that someone would do that. So many good people in the world.


Oh that sounds so wonderful.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> If we refuse to interact it will go away or not matter. I apologize for not including you in my earlier post. I love all you ladies.


and love right back at you, lady.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I almost forgot!
> 
> I am fluent in 3 languages, English, sarcasm and profanity!


Oh Janie Janie Janie, thanks for the over the top laugh. Should learn those last two my self. :roll: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Lambs are young sheep (1 year or younger). Mutton is an adult sheep. Huckleberry is once again showing ignorance.


Knit crazy
why underline your ignorance. Mutton is sheep about one year old or older. You may want to read what I wrote earlier. If you can't read, let someone-else do it for you and explain it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I almost forgot!
> 
> I am fluent in 3 languages, English, sarcasm and profanity!


Janeway
congratulations, lots to be proud of.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> KPG, I consider you, CB, Yarnie, Kitty, Bonnie, Soleway, and Jane good friends. Hope I haven't missed any of you regulars. I hope we gain more Christians and kind souls here. At least the Trolls won't be with us in heaven and peace will be found.


Knitcrazy
you won't be able to escape us, we have a chance to be together and it won't be in heaven.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes that is what I am going to do. Shake the dust off my feet. Only the Holy Spirit can open their eyes. They are only here to tear down Christians and call names. I am glad you will share you view. I appreciate it. They only know how to spin the truth. It is their loss not mine. I have a wonderful Savior that accepts me and that is all I care about. 1 John 3:9 Whoever has been born of God does not sin for His seed reamains in him and he cannot sin, because he has been born of God. So I have His Joy and forgiveness. I over come them by the Blood of the Lamb and the words of my testimony. Amen


Me to Knitcrazy, but I remember the words of Christ. His words will not come back void. So on"word" and up"word" I go.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Had breakfast late as slept late but have taken meds now ready for bed again. Did not go to church nor won't go tonight as won't expose anyone to this nasty cold.
> 
> Skipped over about 20 pages of garbage from the lefties as they are here to harass so ignore them. Did read the last 2pages of LOLL they are sooooo bored you should read those pages. They are trying to think of a subject to discuss! Such a joke!


Janeway
sweet dreams.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Bonnie, very heartwarming stories about your mom and her friend and you and your friend, Diane.


your right I love all three of you and your lives with dear friends.Thank you for sharing it . :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> If it is so easy for you to proof her so wrong, then why not just do it? You can't because Knit Crazy is right.


soloweygril
you are the nosiest creature around. I have to proof nothing. Important people know it and that is all that counts.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Her English isn't so good, and I thought good Christians avoid profanity, and sarcasm takes some talent. I guess she's proud of it or she's a liar.



Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> congratulations, lots to be proud of.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Incidentally ladies, you haven't answered the question you've been asked twice. I can't answer for all of us Progressives, but I would be willing to poll the group.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

To all ladies on the right.

Will you be willing to stay away from LOLL? In return the left will stay away from this thread. 

I have already said I will stay away.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Incidentally ladies, you haven't answered the question you've been asked twice. I can't answer for all of us Progressives, but I would be willing to poll the group.


damemary
count this Mutton in.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> To all ladies on the right.
> 
> Will you be willing to stay away from LOLL? In return the left will stay away from this thread.
> 
> I have already said I will stay away.


I don't think I've ever posted there - read once but had a hard time finding it for some reason. I haven't been back.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> To all ladies on the right.
> 
> Will you be willing to stay away from LOLL? In return the left will stay away from this thread.
> 
> I have already said I will stay away.


I've never posted there and am fine with that


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> KPG, I consider you, CB, Yarnie, Kitty, Bonnie, Soleway, and Jane good friends. Hope I haven't missed any of you regulars. I hope we gain more Christians and kind souls here. At least the Trolls won't be with us in heaven and peace will be found.


Thank you Knit crazy; I find myself in excellent company!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What about Smoking and Obamacare? It has been suggested it be closed.



bonbf3 said:


> I don't think I've ever posted there - read once but had a hard time finding it for some reason. I haven't been back.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What about Obamacare?



west coast kitty said:


> I've never posted there and am fine with that


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Such a blessing that all of you have kept up the friendship!! A few years after coming to Can. my dad became friends with another German immigrant at work and his wife and my mom became best friends. There were 4 kids in each family but theirs started off 3 years younger than me. We became closer to them than to all but 1 set of related uncle/aunt/cousins. Often alternated Sunday dinners and took vacations and weekend trips together. Still caught most of the family on both sides by surprise when my second brother and one of their daughters became a couple and are now the parents of 1 of my nephews and 2 nieces. Lots of love and heartbreak over more than 50 years


Wow - I love to hear you say this. Its rather sad that in today's fast paced world, neighborhoods and bonds cannot survive without a lot of extraordinary efforts. People no longer remain in one family home, employment keeps families moving, and true friendships fall by the wayside. Hug your friends tight, and I'm sure, like me, you're grateful for and they you for the bonds.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I almost forgot!
> 
> I am fluent in 3 languages, English, sarcasm and profanity!


 :-D add spunk, I like spunk and you have it! Get better soon.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks Sis . I really don't pay heed. Yes I am covered so I am not harmed. I am good. XXX


Good, now I'm good as well.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I predict that there is some fiction in these posts. Just my opinion. Write on. You seem to be enjoying it.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Wow - I love to hear you say this. Its rather sad that in today's fast paced world, neighborhoods and bonds cannot survive without a lot of extraordinary efforts. People no longer remain in one family home, employment keeps families moving, and true friendships fall by the wayside. Hug your friends tight, and I'm sure, like me, you're grateful for and they you for the bonds.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I did forget her. What a nice group we are!


We're gonna need a larger bus and swimming pool .... or Bonnie to stop eating so much pie and ice cream to make room for all the good guys. :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have to say I have so many good friends. I have 2 best friends from church that we go on vacations together. We may not see each other for months but we take up right where we left off. KPg's I am happy you have good close friends too that you have bonded with. Sounds like y'all have a great time together.


You sound like yourself again, I'm pleased to hear you again. We all have had our outbursts on here as it is difficult to defend without anger at the hate hurled at us.

Anyway, sounds like you have been blessed with friends as well. A good problem to have is too many visitors in the hospital room.

Your hubby must be as great as you are!

I cannot wait to me him before we usher him out with the other men at our girls only pool party!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks I feel the same about you too. Don't forget Joeyomma she is busy with the grands. She is such a good omma to her 7 grands.


We must include RUKnitting - she's one of us.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Do you have to come back? Think about it. You'll be having so much fun. And you certainly won't miss us. Why not an extended stay?



knitpresentgifts said:


> We're gonna need a larger bus and swimming pool .... or Bonnie to stop eating so much pie and ice cream to make room for all the good guys. :lol:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Janie Janie Janie, thanks for the over the top laugh. Should learn those last two my self. :roll: :XD: :XD:


Thank you dear sweet lady as I thought since so many have said they knew several languages thought I should "brag" too!

We do have several really nice wonderful people on this site. Where is our Queen? Guess she is knitting!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I think it's rare too - it even surprised brother and sil who will soon be celebrating their 28th anniversary


In our neighborhood, two children within the homes of two families, did, indeed marry and now live in one of their parent's homes as well. So, for my neighborhood, 1:7.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> To all ladies on the right.
> 
> Will you be willing to stay away from LOLL? In return the left will stay away from this thread.
> 
> I have already said I will stay away.


Yes, yes, yes, I will

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> To all ladies on the right.
> 
> Will you be willing to stay away from LOLL? In return the left will stay away from this thread.
> 
> I have already said I will stay away.


I'm staying away from LOLL, Smoking/Obamacare and any ugly Lib comment in this thread to my best ability.

However, the Libs will never stay away from this thread.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You sound like yourself again, I'm pleased to hear you again. We all have had our outbursts on here as it is difficult to defend without anger at the hate hurled at us.
> 
> Anyway, sounds like you have been blessed with friends as well. A good problem to have is too many visitors in the hospital room.
> 
> ...


 Have to admit that Dh is very popular.It wasn't just the hospital room it was on ICU floor and someone even called back in recovery. When we went back in a month his sister called thru to the operator and asked for his room and she said OH NO there are back again? lol I am talking UAMS . Big hospital. He is a sweetie. All my friends kiss him on top of his bald head lol I don't mind I trust all of them.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> I predict that there is some fiction in these posts. Just my opinion. Write on. You seem to be enjoying it.


Stuff it in your pipe and smoke it. I write the truth and care not what you think, believe or say. Just my opinion, of course.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> We must include RUKnitting - she's one of us.


Oh yes she is one of us and Love too. Anne is always welcome too. Aw forgot all the numbers. Sorry Anne.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh yes she is one of us and Love too. Anne is always welcome too. Aw forgot all the numbers. Sorry Anne.


Yes, and off2knit - we need to include her too!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

"stay away to the best of my ability." Ah, there is the rub. I guess we'll just continue to see a lot of each other.



knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm staying away from LOLL, Smoking/Obamacare and any ugly Lib comment in any thread to my best ability.
> 
> However, the Libs will never stay away from this thread.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Stuff it in your pipe and smoke it. I write the truth and care not what you think, believe or say.


Yes, KPG, I too have friends from school still today. It is too bad she did not have the same lifestyle as we did. Yes, my neighborhoods were made up of two parent households who were married where the father worked and the mother stayed at home and kept house, cooked and cleaned, but most important she was there for us!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And my opinion is quite different. I don't smoke. I'll probably live forever.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Stuff it in your pipe and smoke it. I write the truth and care not what you think, believe or say. Just my opinion, of course.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I have no problem going to either one of then stop that a while back LOLL only posted once.

But bet you they will carry there behinds over here, and continue on with their words of enlightment. All three of them.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes, and off2knit - we need to include her too!


Yes, I'm not thinking very well today. Of course our Supreme empress Off2knit.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sounds like my neighborhood. Just heard from friend of 50+years. But times have changed. And I care about the rest of the world so I don't waste my life weaving tales of my life.



Janeway said:


> Yes, KPG, I too have friends from school still today. It is too bad she did not have the same lifestyle as we did. Yes, my neighborhoods were made up of two parent households who were married where the father worked and the mother stayed at home and kept house, cooked and cleaned, but most important she was there for us!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks I feel the same about you too. Don't forget Joeyomma she is busy with the grands. She is such a good omma to her 7 grands.


Can't forget Lukelucy. She has been with us since the first.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> And my opinion is quite different. I don't smoke. I'll probably live forever.


oh, you will, and the home fire will burn eternally as well


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

There are many more than three of us.



theyarnlady said:


> I have no problem going to either one of then stop that a while back LOLL only posted once.
> 
> But bet you they will carry there behinds over here, and continue on with their words of enlightment. All three of them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

No and we won't forget them will we, Thumper too.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Can't forget Lukelucy. She has been with us since the first.


 :thumbup:


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh yes she is one of us and Love too. Anne is always welcome too. Aw forgot all the numbers. Sorry Anne.


Country, thank you so much. I'm not exactly conservative, but since we're never going to change each other's minds I'm happy to stick to subjects we can agree about. And you are a good friend.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> oh, you will, and the home fires will burn eternally as well


Does it bother you at all that your fire and brimstone curses do not bother me in the slightest?

:XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> Does it bother you at all that your fire and brimstone curses do not bother me in the slightest?
> 
> :XD: :XD: :XD:


Nope - remember what I said maybe 20 minutes ago - guess you don't remember that far back: "I write the *truth and care not what you think, believe or say. "*

:XD: :lol: :XD: :lol: :XD: :lol: :XD: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I didn't know Bonnie was an Ice Cream alcoholic. Do you think we may have to do an intervention. 

I am up to eating at least 4 gallons, but after that someone else will have to take over.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Nope - remember what I said maybe 2 minutes ago - guess you don't remember that far back: "I write the truth and care not what you think, believe or say. "
> 
> :XD: :lol: :XD: :lol: :XD: :lol: :XD: :lol:


me either, as the world turns.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I didn't know Bonnie was an Ice Cream alcoholic. Do you think we may have to do an intervention.
> 
> I am up to eating at least 4 gallons, but after that someone else will have to take over.


Oh, we have a problem on our hands. Anything over 2 gallons is simply too much in one sitting. Interventions are in order.

Bring in the ice cream coaches with sprinkles.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Country, thank you so much. I'm not exactly conservative, but since we're never going to change each other's minds I'm happy to stick to subjects we can agree about. And you are a good friend.


Oh I am glad too that you will come over to visit. I enjoy you, and found it interesting today learning about lamb and cooking it. Thanks.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> me either, as the world turns.


>>>>>>>whispering ..... maybe she'll be Bazinged off the world as it spins. We can only hope.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, we have a problem on our hands. Anything over 2 gallons is simply too much in one sitting. Interventions are in order.


Put me down as said want to do all I can to help the poor girl, its' such a sickness, and we can all help her with a cure. :roll: :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Country, thank you so much. I'm not exactly conservative, but since we're never going to change each other's minds I'm happy to stick to subjects we can agree about. And you are a good friend.


Anne you are always respectful here to us. I don't think that I am the only one that thinks it is ok. You are a good friend too. XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I saw 2 cute sweaters on ladies today at church. One was a teal green crochet over all black pants and top. The other cute hot pink knitted one. I don't think they were homemade but so cute! I was picking up the kids from children's church so only said cute as I walked by. Sure would like to know where they got them. I am still scared I will not fit into a sweater if I made it. Would hate to have to rip it or give it away.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Put me down as said want to do all I can to help the poor girl, its' such a sickness, and we can all help her with a cure. :roll: :shock:


How - buy topping off more than she can? I'm giving you both straws only with your gallons of ice cream; at least you can only consume what melts in one sitting. Unless, of course, you're proficient with chopsticks.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Somebody say ice cream? I forgot moo-llennium crunch is in the house. Ahh ya'll haven't had my supper yet and now I am thinking ice cream!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Stuff it in your pipe and smoke it. I write the truth and care not what you think, believe or say. Just my opinion, of course.


damemary
when you have one friend only you must enhance the stories.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> >>>>>>>whispering ..... maybe she'll be Bazinged off the world as it spins. We can only hope.


not going to happen . Want to bet even if S and O is closed, and we stay away from LOLL. She and her two friends (as they are the only one who come on here for now) will be here everyday. They do get bored very easely and do not sem to find enough to talk about between themselves, at least these three. They need to be stimulated and they do so love to read the Rav. site too and report even some who do not even come on here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> How - buy topping off more than she can? I'm giving you both straws only with your gallons of ice cream; at least you can only consume what melts in one sitting. Unless, of course, you're proficient with chopsticks.


Hey what's the problem. i know how to peel down the sides and eat with out spoons only mouth. I do know how to eat properly. I was taught don't ya know by the findest people you's ever wants to meet. Harry at Harry's bar and grill.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Somebody say ice cream? I forgot moo-llennium crunch is in the house. Ahh ya'll haven't had my supper yet and now I am thinking ice cream!


Don't know this one - what is it?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey what's the problem. i know how to peel down the sides and eat with out spoons only mouth. I do know how to eat properly. I was taught don't ya know by the findest people you's ever wants to meet. Harry at Harry's bar and grill.


you are too much!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Don't know this one - what is it?


Blue Bell. Vannilla with chocolate chips and nuts. Made in 2000 it was so popular they brought it back. Love it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I really have to be careful what I read. i got as far as 2000 and thought oh no that is just way to old.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

This is for all my dear friends, and especially for CB today:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> This is for all my dear friends, and especially for CB today:


Oh I love it, so fits this crew of ladies on here.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

aw9358 said:


> Country, thank you so much. I'm not exactly conservative, but since we're never going to change each other's minds I'm happy to stick to subjects we can agree about. And you are a good friend.


Many good topics to talk about besides politics - family and friends, crafts, books, recipes, travels ....


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> We're gonna need a larger bus and swimming pool .... or Bonnie to stop eating so much pie and ice cream to make room for all the good guys. :lol:


Just make sure you bring enough for the throng.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I didn't know Bonnie was an Ice Cream alcoholic. Do you think we may have to do an intervention.
> 
> I am up to eating at least 4 gallons, but after that someone else will have to take over.


Yarnie - 4 gallons!? and you gag on a little yogurt!? I love ice cream but must ration it or I would have to buy new clothes in a bigger size


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh yes she is one of us and Love too. Anne is always welcome too. Aw forgot all the numbers. Sorry Anne.


And the Queen!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, KPG, I too have friends from school still today. It is too bad she did not have the same lifestyle as we did. Yes, my neighborhoods were made up of two parent households who were married where the father worked and the mother stayed at home and kept house, cooked and cleaned, but most important she was there for us!


Same here. It was a very nice - secure - way to grow up, wasn't it, Jane?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey what's the problem. i know how to peel down the sides and eat with out spoons only mouth. I do know how to eat properly. I was taught don't ya know by the findest people you's ever wants to meet. Harry at Harry's bar and grill.


  a lady of many talents. You and Bonnie can have a no hands, no spoons contest at the pool party


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> This is for all my dear friends, and especially for CB today:


knitpresentgifts
Cute. Ever see the cars with a JESUS sticker on it looking like they have been in a demolition derby? Someone is not keeping an eye on them.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Many good topics to talk about besides politics - family and friends, crafts, books, recipes, travels ....


I agree. Some on here might remember I tried the snide approach and it made me feel very grubby. And I'm such a coward I feel physically sick when shouted at. So yes, there is very big world of agreements out there (cooking and gardening for two big ones).


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> a lady of many talents. You and Bonnie can have a no hands, no spoons contest at the pool party


Oh, we must play the frozen orange game!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Thank you friends. I've been thinking now about my childhood and childhood friends and the things we did together. 

I love those memories and haven't thought about them for a long time. I'm going to look at my Dad's slides that I converted to digital images to see us at play, doing what we did, and remembering those good old days.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, we must play the frozen orange game!


tell us how


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you friends. I've been thinking now about my childhood and childhood friends and the things we did together.
> 
> I love those memories and haven't thought about them for a long time. I'm going to look at my Dad's slides that I converted to digital images to see us at play, doing what we did, and remembering those good old days.


My parents moved into an independent living apartment in April and I have all the old family photos. Over the next few months, I'll scan and organize them and dh has software that will enhance them and put them on CD for the rest of the family. Hopefully they come out of the albums without too much damage


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie - 4 gallons!? and you gag on a little yogurt!? I love ice cream but must ration it or I would have to buy new clothes in a bigger size


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> This is for all my dear friends, and especially for CB today:


Cute. I saw that on Facebook. Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Many good topics to talk about besides politics - family and friends, crafts, books, recipes, travels ....


Don't forget our gardens too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> My parents moved into an independent living apartment in April and I have all the old family photos. Over the next few months, I'll scan and organize them and dh has software that will enhance them and put them on CD for the rest of the family. Hopefully they come out of the albums without too much damage


That is a great idea.Most of our family photos are in boxes. Maybe you could share one or two with us. I would love to see some of them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> It shows our treasure is not here on earth. My car runs and gets me where I want to go. That is all I need.
> 
> Matthew 6:19-20
> Do not lay up for yourselves treasures on earth, where moth and rust destroy and where thieves break in and steal;
> but lay up for yourselves treasures in heaven, where neither moth nor rust destroys and where thieves do not break in and steal."


Me too. My car is 17 and I am blessed . No car payment. Spend it all on the grands. :shock:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

CB & Joey - grands are so lucky, lots of time with gramma and oma and some special treats


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> not going to happen . Want to bet even if S and O is closed, and we stay away from LOLL. She and her two friends (as they are the only one who come on here for now) will be here everyday. They do get bored very easely and do not sem to find enough to talk about between themselves, at least these three. They need to be stimulated and they do so love to read the Rav. site too and report even some who do not even come on here.


They can't do much if we we don't talk to them. The cold shoulder is my plan.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We're prepared to use it too. Not yet though.



Knit crazy said:


> They can't do much if we we don't talk to them. The cold shoulder is my plan.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> We're prepared to use it too. Not yet though.


damemary
I am topping all of these folks, my car is MUCH, MUCH older than any of those listed. I shall send you a picture - for your eyes only. And I am proud to add, it is still beautiful. My next one will be a Minicooper or a Smart. Love those little things.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Found this and wanted to share.

Professor : You are a Christian, arent you, son ?

Student : Yes, sir.

Professor: So, you believe in GOD ?

Student : Absolutely, sir.

Professor : Is GOD good ?

Student : Sure.

Professor: Is GOD all powerful ?

Student : Yes.

Professor: My brother died of cancer even though he prayed to GOD to heal him. Most of us would attempt to help others who are ill. But GOD didnt. How is this GOD good then? Hmm?

(Student was silent.)

Professor: You cant answer, can you ? Lets start again, young fella. Is GOD good?

Student : Yes.

Professor: Is satan good ?

Student : No.

Professor: Where does satan come from ?

Student : From  GOD 

Professor: Thats right. Tell me son, is there evil in this world?

Student : Yes.

Professor: Evil is everywhere, isnt it ? And GOD did make everything. Correct?

Student : Yes.

Professor: So who created evil ?

(Student did not answer.)

Professor: Is there sickness? Immorality? Hatred? Ugliness? All these terrible things exist in the world, dont they?

Student : Yes, sir.

Professor: So, who created them ?

(Student had no answer.)

Professor: Science says you have 5 Senses you use to identify and observe the world around you. Tell me, son, have you ever seen GOD?

Student : No, sir.

Professor: Tell us if you have ever heard your GOD?

Student : No , sir.

Professor: Have you ever felt your GOD, tasted your GOD, smelt your GOD? Have you ever had any sensory perception of GOD for that matter?

Student : No, sir. Im afraid I havent.

Professor: Yet you still believe in Him?

Student : Yes.

Professor : According to Empirical, Testable, Demonstrable Protocol, Science says your GOD doesnt exist. What do you say to that, son?

Student : Nothing. I only have my faith.

Professor: Yes, faith. And that is the problem Science has.

Student : Professor, is there such a thing as heat?

Professor: Yes.

Student : And is there such a thing as cold?

Professor: Yes.

Student : No, sir. There isnt.

(The lecture theater became very quiet with this turn of events.)

Student : Sir, you can have lots of heat, even more heat, superheat, mega heat, white heat, a little heat or no heat. But we dont have anything called cold. We can hit 458 degrees below zero which is no heat, but we cant go any further after that. There is no such thing as cold. Cold is only a word we use to describe the absence of heat. We cannot measure cold. Heat is energy. Cold is not the opposite of heat, sir, just the absence of it.

(There was pin-drop silence in the lecture theater.)

Student : What about darkness, Professor? Is there such a thing as darkness?

Professor: Yes. What is night if there isnt darkness?

Student : Youre wrong again, sir. Darkness is the absence of something. You can have low light, normal light, bright light, flashing light. But if you have no light constantly, you have nothing and its called darkness, isnt it? In reality, darkness isnt. If it is, well you would be able to make darkness darker, wouldnt you?

Professor: So what is the point you are making, young man ?

Student : Sir, my point is your philosophical premise is flawed.

Professor: Flawed ? Can you explain how?

Student : Sir, you are working on the premise of duality. You argue there is life and then there is death, a good GOD and a bad GOD. You are viewing the concept of GOD as something finite, something we can measure. Sir, Science cant even explain a thought. It uses electricity and magnetism, but has never seen, much less fully understood either one. To view death as the opposite of life is to be ignorant of the fact that death cannot exist as a substantive thing.

Death is not the opposite of life: just the absence of it. Now tell me, Professor, do you teach your students that they evolved from a monkey?

Professor: If you are referring to the natural evolutionary process, yes, of course, I do.

Student : Have you ever observed evolution with your own eyes, sir?

(The Professor shook his head with a smile, beginning to realize where the argument was going.)

Student : Since no one has ever observed the process of evolution at work and cannot even prove that this process is an on-going endeavor. Are you not teaching your opinion, sir? Are you not a scientist but a preacher?

(The class was in uproar.)

Student : Is there anyone in the class who has ever seen the Professors brain?

(The class broke out into laughter. )

Student : Is there anyone here who has ever heard the Professors brain, felt it, touched or smelt it? No one appears to have done so. So, according to the established Rules of Empirical, Stable, Demonstrable Protocol, Science says that you have no brain, sir. With all due respect, sir, how do we then trust your lectures, sir?

(The room was silent. The Professor stared at the student, his face unfathomable.)

Professor: I guess youll have to take them on faith, son.

Student : That is it sir  Exactly ! The link between man & GOD is FAITH. That is all that keeps things alive and moving.

P.S.

I believe you have enjoyed the conversation. And if so, youll probably want your friends / colleagues to enjoy the same, wont you?

Forward this to increase their knowledge  or FAITH.

By the way, that student was EINSTEIN.
Share


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks Sue . Good one  Put Sue on the List of Christian Friends.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> tell us how


Two games:

1) freeze oranges. Two teams line up and must pass an orange down the line without using their hands. Start the orange under the chin of the first person in the line of each team. Whichever team get their orange to the last person wins. If done easily, reverse the order and pass the orange down the team line to the start.

2) freeze oranges. Drop orange into one foot of a pair of pantyhose. Tie the hose around a person's waist with the orange in one leg hanging between the person's legs. Each team member has a turn and must move a small ball, golf size up to baseball size from one starting point to another. Players must keep their hands on their waists and only move the ball on the ground (grass) by swinging and moving the ball with the orange only.

If you like to laugh, I mean really laugh, try these games at your next and our pool party.

These are favs of ours at our house parties. #1 is particularly funny and interesting if teams are boy - girl down the team lines.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> My parents moved into an independent living apartment in April and I have all the old family photos. Over the next few months, I'll scan and organize them and dh has software that will enhance them and put them on CD for the rest of the family. Hopefully they come out of the albums without too much damage


I recently did that for my dad's slides. He always took slides, I scanned and enchanced over 5,000 slides and had them scribed onto DVD's with music. It was one of our parent's 50th anniversary gifts, as my Dad did want the hassle of setting up his slide projector, screen, etc., to view. Dad, never really understood technology unless I explained it to him many times. He was so shocked when we surprised him with his DVD's. He watched them through several times before he passed and loved them. Now I possess the DVDs and slides, projector, trays, screen and cannot seem to part with anything.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Second one sounds like the most fun. Got to have alot of fun at the pool party.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Second one sounds like the most fun. Got to have alot of fun at the pool party.


#1 is extremely difficult and once you get laughing you'll not be able to stop. Have the kids in your family try it. Plus a frozen orange is fun on a hot summer day.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie - 4 gallons!? and you gag on a little yogurt!? I love ice cream but must ration it or I would have to buy new clothes in a bigger size


I see Yarnie and I are getting reputations. Maybe we should all have an ice cream eating contest at the pool party?!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> a lady of many talents. You and Bonnie can have a no hands, no spoons contest at the pool party


Oh, that sounds like fun. I'll start practicing in the morning!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, we must play the frozen orange game!


How do you play?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> I agree. Some on here might remember I tried the snide approach and it made me feel very grubby. And I'm such a coward I feel physically sick when shouted at. So yes, there is very big world of agreements out there (cooking and gardening for two big ones).


I don't like it either. And I feel very bad when I've been nasty - such remorse.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you friends. I've been thinking now about my childhood and childhood friends and the things we did together.
> 
> I love those memories and haven't thought about them for a long time. I'm going to look at my Dad's slides that I converted to digital images to see us at play, doing what we did, and remembering those good old days.


Speaking of how we played - in summer - drinking out of the hose and running through the sprinkler. Remember how the water sparkled in the sun?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> My parents moved into an independent living apartment in April and I have all the old family photos. Over the next few months, I'll scan and organize them and dh has software that will enhance them and put them on CD for the rest of the family. Hopefully they come out of the albums without too much damage


That's a big job. I've been going through our old family photos - it's fun.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> I am topping all of these folks, my car is MUCH, MUCH older than any of those listed. I shall send you a picture - for your eyes only. And I am proud to add, it is still beautiful. My next one will be a Minicooper or a Smart. Love those little things.


My son has a Minicooper. He really likes it. They are so distinctive looking. I would say cute, but it doesn't quite fit. Their size is cute - but they look .... distinguished.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SueLD said:


> Found this and wanted to share.
> 
> Professor : You are a Christian, arent you, son ?
> 
> ...


I like that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I like that.


me too. Someone who I don't remember yesterday said they like him can he stated every thing in simple words. Wonder if she feels the same way now. Think it was someone from the other side.

I am so tired my eyes are crossing. :shock: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Bonnie you and I are in trouble with the ice cream police. So hold the gallon close and run like the wind if you see them coming. I am taking all the chocolate flavors.
what are you taking?

West Coast Kitty had a good suggestion uping the bathsuit size. May have to go to Junior over size on that one.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

ttfn have a good night and sleep well.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

frozen orange games sound perfect for the pool party


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Bonnie you and I are in trouble with the ice cream police. So hold the gallon close and run like the wind if you see them coming. I am taking all the chocolate flavors.
> what are you taking?
> 
> West Coast Kitty had a good suggestion uping the bathsuit size. May have to go to Junior over size on that one.


You're taking all the chocolate? I'll take all the rest! Go, go, go!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> ttfn have a good night and sleep well.


Good night Yarnie and all. I'm off to bed, too.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

You can have my retsina. Have tried them several times trying to like it but my taste buds always say NO, NO, NO. Do like tzatziki.



SeattleSoul said:


> Tzatziki is one of those things that's just plain wonderful and meant to be served in a BIG bowl with lots of pieces of pita bread, and of course, lamb and all the other trimmings. I like some good retsina, red and white, too.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I have never found any form (leg, ribs, rack, loin, etc) of it greasy. It is delicious as long as it is not overcooked. And it lends itself to seasonings. My favorite is to season a leg with mashed anchovies, Italian parsley and garlic. Then slowly bake it in the grill.



theyarnlady said:


> I have never tried lamb other then in gyro's. They say it is greasie is it? I know the British people love it.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

The honey and mustard sounds interesting. I will definitely try that one. And now they are talking about how good lamb is for you. The Turks make amazing lamb on a spit as do the Urumqi Chinese.



aw9358 said:


> I use the usual suspects: rosemary, garlic etc. The link is to a Jamie Oliver recipe that I tried once. It was delicious, but I have also done it more simply, with fewer vegetables and without the wine. I think the important thing is to seal the cooking pot very well for the slow cooking part and use veg and liquid so that it stays moist.
> 
> For a roast leg of lamb, which is a tenderer and more expensive cut, I stick slivers of garlic and rosemary in the meat and coat it with honey and mustard, salt and pepper, and cook it more quickly so that meat stays a bit pink inside. There are never leftovers with either.
> 
> http://www.jamieoliver.com/recipes/lamb-recipes/slow-cooked-shoulder-of-lamb-with-roasted-vegetables


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

You can tent it with foil well-secured. You would need a very large crock pot for a leg.



theyarnlady said:


> thank you, would it be a good idea then to make it in a crock pot as you will have a better seal on it I would think?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

For me lamb tastes like lamb and veal tastes like veal.

Mutton in my opinion is not for human consumption. And it smells terrible when being cooked. YUCK. Nothing like the beef we eat...... But I must admit I'm a food snob.



Knit crazy said:


> The lamb was probably undercooked. It really tastes a lot like veal if cooked slowly for hours in the oven. Season simply with salt, pepper and rosemary.
> 
> Has anyone had mutton? It is cooked frequently in the south. Slow cooking works on that too. You'd be surprised how much it tastes like good beef.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Don't waste your money! Or your time. Yes it is old sheep. Tougher, nasty flavor (would need lots of red wine and long marinade time) and it smells bad.



aw9358 said:


> Isn't mutton grown-up lamb? It fell out of favour here years ago, but some people are trying to bring it back. It's tougher and a stronger flavour than lamb. One of our local butchers sells it, but I haven't got round to trying it yet.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> For me lamb tastes like lamb and veal tastes like veal.
> 
> Mutton in my opinion is not for human consumption. And it smells terrible when being cooked. YUCK. Nothing like the beef we eat...... But I must admit I'm a food snob.


Maybe that is what I got a hold of was mutton chops. The smell was terrible. Been 40 years and I still cringe thinking about the smell.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I almost forgot!
> 
> I am fluent in 3 languages, English, sarcasm and profanity!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Don't shoot the messenger again but...http://www.wnd.com/2013/06/smile-fbi-scanning-drivers-license-images/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> You can have my retsina. Have tried them several times trying to like it but my taste buds always say NO, NO, NO. Do like tzatziki.


Have to agree with you. Love most Greek foods but just don't like retsina, so stick to non-resin red wine


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> I have never found any form (leg, ribs, rack, loin, etc) of it greasy. It is delicious as long as it is not overcooked. And it lends itself to seasonings. My favorite is to season a leg with mashed anchovies, Italian parsley and garlic. Then slowly bake it in the grill.


Have never thought to try anchovies with lamb. How well do you usually cook lamb? DH likes it well done and I like a bit of pink


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

For lamb 140 degrees is med rare our choice doneness. If guests or DH like it well-done I would slice some off and let them cook longer. I also remember a recipe I have somewhere which includes figs, balsamic reduction and basil. Can't remember if anything else. That is a winner. We do not like mint jelly.

Also can debone or buy a boneless leg, open it up and stuff it with your choice and wrap it back up with butchers twine and cook it. When you slice it you get a little dressing.

We like red zins with lamb unless Indian or Chinese style and then drink beer. What do you drink with the lamb.



west coast kitty said:


> Have never thought to try anchovies with lamb. How well do you usually cook lamb? DH likes it well done and I like a bit of pink


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Yarnie

I made your Angel food and pie filling cake. At first I didn't think it was going to be successful. It is really nice. I used blueberry filling, a dollop of whipped cream and some blueberries. Really simple and good, very moist.

Next the Whippersnaps, but I don't know what to do with the cake mix? Or do I just add the Kool whip and egg? Has anyone tried this? Love lemon anything.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks KPG I'd like to join you ladies. Don't own a bathing suit. Is that OK?


knitpresentgifts said:


> We must include RUKnitting - she's one of us.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

not a fan of mint jelly either, but have garnished with a little fresh mint; balsamic reduction and basil sounds good especially with new potatos or rice and steamed peas. I'd go with Beaujolais, Shiraz or Pinot Gris; I'm not much of a beer drinker but DH likes it. Also like cranberry juice with club soda


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Morning friends

Have you ever tried leg of lamb that has been marinated over night covered in pesto? 

Having a lot of fun with my out of town family that is visiting, so not much time to say hello

But I must say, those lefties are getting nastier and nastier with all of their personal attacks, stalkings.....Must have way too much time on their hands. Bless their hearts


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> How do you play?


see page 120


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> me too. Someone who I don't remember yesterday said they like him can he stated every thing in simple words. Wonder if she feels the same way now. Think it was someone from the other side.
> 
> I am so tired my eyes are crossing. :shock: :lol:


Yep, that someone was Huckleberry!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Yarnie
> 
> I made your Angel food and pie filling cake. At first I didn't think it was going to be successful. It is really nice. I used blueberry filling, a dollop of whipped cream and some blueberries. Really simple and good, very moist.
> 
> Next the Whippersnaps, but I don't know what to do with the cake mix? Or do I just add the Kool whip and egg? Has anyone tried this? Love lemon anything.


My recipe, but not sure of your question. Put the cake mix into a bowl, mix in the egg, fold in the Cool Whip. Make dough balls, roll in conf sugar, place on cookie sheet and bake. Does that help? See page 83 again. I probably should have said, 1 box cake mix.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Thanks KPG I'd like to join you ladies. Don't own a bathing suit. Is that OK?


Are you planning on attending nude? :shock:

CB - is there a privacy fence around the pool :?:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Senator Elbert Guillory - Why I am a Republican


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

off2knit said:


> Morning friends
> 
> Have you ever tried leg of lamb that has been marinated over night covered in pesto?
> 
> ...


The pesto sounds like a great idea - do you have a favourite recipe? Enjoy the ime with your company.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Are you planning on attending nude? :shock:
> 
> CB - is there a privacy fence around the pool :?:


There is a fence but..... do we really want to go there? lol She can just sit by the pool with her feet in the water but she will have to deal with alot of splashing because girls just wanna have fun. :XD:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Pesto sounds good. Is that the way you prepare it? And add a little garlic. Lamb loves garlic.


off2knit said:


> Morning friends
> 
> Have you ever tried leg of lamb that has been marinated over night covered in pesto?
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Senator Elbert Guillory - Why I am a Republican
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks KPG I didn't know who posted the recipe and didn't make a note of the author. I have the recipe . What I didn't know was do you follow the instructions on the cake mix or just use the cake mix with listed ingredients. Sounds good with lemon mix.


knitpresentgifts said:


> My recipe, but not sure of your question. Put the cake mix into a bowl, mix in the egg, fold in the Cool Whip. Make dough balls, roll in conf sugar, place on cookie sheet and bake. Does that help? See page 83 again. I probably should have said, 1 box cake mix.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Thanks KPG I didn't know who posted the recipe and didn't make a note of the author. I have the recipe . What I didn't know was do you follow the instructions on the cake mix or just use the cake mix with listed ingredients. Sounds good with lemon mix.


OK, got it. No - ignore the instructions for preparing the cake mix. Just gather the ingredients (4) and follow my recipe instructions instead and consider the cake mix as simply one of the ingredients - the mix is the substitute for flour to make a dough.

The cookies are only one of my favorites.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

If I did, everyone would run away because they'd think they were on another planet.


knitpresentgifts said:


> Are you planning on attending nude? :shock:
> 
> CB - is there a privacy fence around the pool :?:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm not sugar so I wouldn't melt. I love splashes.



Country Bumpkins said:


> There is a fence but..... do we really want to go there? lol She can just sit by the pool with her feet in the water but she will have to deal with alot of splashing because girls just wanna have fun. :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> I'm not sugar so I wouldn't melt. I love splashes.


nah - just come in with your clothes on, you can still have bling


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Don't shoot the messenger again but...http://www.wnd.com/2013/06/smile-fbi-scanning-drivers-license-images/


I guarantee you that if they see my picture, they'll be so scared they'll call off the whole thing!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Thanks KPG I'd like to join you ladies. Don't own a bathing suit. Is that OK?


Uh-oh - I don't either - never thought of that!! Let's go shopping.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Morning friends
> 
> Have you ever tried leg of lamb that has been marinated over night covered in pesto?
> 
> ...


Enjoy!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I didn't know Bonnie was an Ice Cream alcoholic. Do you think we may have to do an intervention.
> 
> I am up to eating at least 4 gallons, but after that someone else will have to take over.


I will, I will, After all it is my favorite food group. There are medicinal qualities of ice cream, therefore, no interventions allowed.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I will, I will, After all it is my favorite food group. There are medicinal qualities of ice cream, therefore, no interventions allowed.


Oh, this ought to be good ,,,, "What are they (the qualities, that is)?"


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> My parents moved into an independent living apartment in April and I have all the old family photos. Over the next few months, I'll scan and organize them and dh has software that will enhance them and put them on CD for the rest of the family. Hopefully they come out of the albums without too much damage


I just did that with the family photos I have. It was great fun. Do get your parents to identify those in the photos that you do not know/remember. I didn't and am regretting that. I also sent some pictures to childhood friends. The return emails were fabulously funny. Have fun with the scanning.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh, KPR - medicinal qualities in ice cream - so many. Since you were chatting with Solowey, I"ll wait for her to fill you in. But oh, so many! Many, many, many!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> If I did, everyone would run away because they'd think they were on another planet.


Shorts and a T shirt should be OK, especially if you "fall in" from all the laughter.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, this ought to be good ,,,, "What are they (the qualities, that is)?"


 It keeps you young in many ways, can freeze the brain so we are not responsible for our actions (that should give them lots of of fodder), keeps us buoyant so we can float all day. That's just for starters. All on the light side.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It keeps you young in many ways, can freeze the brain so we are not responsible for our actions (that should give them lots of of fodder), keeps us buoyant so we can float all day. That's just for starters. All on the light side.


So the more we eat, the better we'll be in the water!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> It keeps you young in many ways, can freeze the brain so we are not responsible for our actions (that should give them lots of of fodder), keeps us buoyant so we can float all day. That's just for starters. All on the light side.


OK - I buy those. Bring on the IC!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Shorts and a T shirt should be OK, especially if you "fall in" from all the laughter.


That's a given :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> So the more we eat, the better we'll be in the water!


Oh, man, you Conservatives and Righties can justify anything.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, man, you Conservatives and Righties can justify anything.


why yes we can I repeat why yes we can
whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
cannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Shorts and a T shirt should be OK, especially if you "fall in" from all the laughter.


The shorts have to has elastic because it sounds like we are going to be doing alot of eating. Pies, cakes, ice cream. Maybe we need alittle meat and veggies. lol Tomatoes, cucumber from the garden. What else sounds good? Salmon forgot WCK is bringing that. :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

so I must really start on the ice cream, and know it will keep me going. Bonnie we need to start a new group. I say we go on Rav. and we can call ourselves . The Ice Cream come et.
I can do it as I have started 5 goups over there. Want to join???


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

The Lefties lead by Seattle will start a new site on Ravelry called that word they use Bengazza or whatever, but Seattle has to "figure" it out! Sooooooo funny!

Some (Ingried and a few others) are on Paula Deane giving a few pointers --not!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yep, that someone was Huckleberry!


knitpresentgifts
Wrong again, I never said that. Like I said before, keep on posting.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> The Lefties lead by Seattle will start a new site on Ravelry called that word they use Bengazza or whatever, but Seattle has to "figure" it out! Sooooooo funny!
> 
> Some (Ingried and a few others) are on Paula Deane giving a few pointers --not!


Janeway,

I hope they are gone, gone, gone. I hope all of you (you know who) will be here.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Tuesday, she just can't help talking to you. Maybe she has a crush on you. I mean reminds me of a 7 year old boy poking a little girl saying "I'm touching you" over and over again because he likes her


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

I was at a cookout yesterday. I couldn't read through the thread till today. It is so much more peaceful now that the Lefties have moved on. So, the pool party is still on? I have my bathing suit ready. Wouldn't it be fun to have a knit-in with our friends? I was knitting today and stopped every so often to check KP and D&Pearls. We could knit and talk at our party and get so much more done. 

I picked and dried oregano last Friday and plan to pick and dry parsley tomorrow. We are going to CA in a few days and my DD asked that I bring some to her. I got to worrying that someone might think my Ziplocs full of dried herbs are actually controlled substances. I envisioned myself saying, "Smell it! Smell it! It's oregano!" And then they'd probably confiscate it. I'm planning to double bag it and pack it in the luggage I check. I think my knitting will go there too. I am already taking a lg. suitcase to transport the quilt I made her, the dog bed (no stuffing) I repaired, and now her herbs and my knitting. Oh well, I will find something to fill it with on the way home. If I were really lucky I'd find a LYS having a big sale or a winery with some wines I really need to buy. I will try to keep posting, but it may not be as often. Will miss it, but need to focus on DD. Leaving on Friday and staying two weeks. Look forward to seeing her. It is so hard when the live so far away.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I was at a cookout yesterday. I couldn't read through the thread till today. It is so much more peaceful now that the Lefties have moved on. So, the pool party is still on? I have my bathing suit ready. Wouldn't it be fun to have a knit-in with our friends? I was knitting today and stopped every so often to check KP and D&Pearls. We could knit and talk at our party and get so much more done.
> 
> I picked and dried oregano last Friday and plan to pick and dry parsley tomorrow. We are going to CA in a few days and my DD asked that I bring some to her. I got to worrying that someone might think my Ziplocs full of dried herbs are actually controlled substances. I envisioned myself saying, "Smell it! Smell it! It's oregano!" And then they'd probably confiscate it. I'm planning to double bag it and pack it in the luggage I check. I think my knitting will go there too. I am already taking a lg. suitcase to transport the quilt I made her, the dog bed (no stuffing) I repaired, and now her herbs and my knitting. Oh well, I will find something to fill it with on the way home. If I were really lucky I'd find a LYS having a big sale or a winery with some wines I really need to buy. I will try to keep posting, but it may not be as often. Will miss it, but need to focus on DD. Leaving on Friday and staying two weeks. Look forward to seeing her. It is so hard when the live so far away.


Enjoy your trip with you DD and we will hold off the pool party until you get back. You need to take a picture of the quilt we would love to see it. Hope we don't see you in the news trying to smuggle oregano into California. heheh. We will be here when you get back. XXX


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

cb--I havn't read your posts in such a long time. You girls are so funny. Makes me want to dust off my Red Pradas.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

mariaps said:


> cb--I havn't read your posts in such a long time. You girls are so funny. Makes me want to dust off my Red Pradas.


Well do it girl! We have missed you! :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> so I must really start on the ice cream, and know it will keep me going. Bonnie we need to start a new group. I say we go on Rav. and we can call ourselves . The Ice Cream come et.
> I can do it as I have started 5 goups over there. Want to join???


Love to - count me in!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> The Lefties lead by Seattle will start a new site on Ravelry called that word they use Bengazza or whatever, but Seattle has to "figure" it out! Sooooooo funny!
> 
> Some (Ingried and a few others) are on Paula Deane giving a few pointers --not!


I'm staying away from that. Hannity has a poll going - voted, then shot off an email to him.

I see discrimination in Paula Deen's firing: senior citizen, female, Southern (almost a crime!), successful, wealthy. Some people hate a woman like that.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I was at a cookout yesterday. I couldn't read through the thread till today. It is so much more peaceful now that the Lefties have moved on. So, the pool party is still on? I have my bathing suit ready. Wouldn't it be fun to have a knit-in with our friends? I was knitting today and stopped every so often to check KP and D&Pearls. We could knit and talk at our party and get so much more done.
> 
> I picked and dried oregano last Friday and plan to pick and dry parsley tomorrow. We are going to CA in a few days and my DD asked that I bring some to her. I got to worrying that someone might think my Ziplocs full of dried herbs are actually controlled substances. I envisioned myself saying, "Smell it! Smell it! It's oregano!"  And then they'd probably confiscate it. I'm planning to double bag it and pack it in the luggage I check. I think my knitting will go there too. I am already taking a lg. suitcase to transport the quilt I made her, the dog bed (no stuffing) I repaired, and now her herbs and my knitting. Oh well, I will find something to fill it with on the way home. If I were really lucky I'd find a LYS having a big sale or a winery with some wines I really need to buy. I will try to keep posting, but it may not be as often. Will miss it, but need to focus on DD. Leaving on Friday and staying two weeks. Look forward to seeing her. It is so hard when the live so far away.


We'll be away one of those weeks, too - beach. It sounds like you're planning on having a good time!! Lots of goodies for your daughter, too.

Enjoy!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

mariaps said:


> cb--I havn't read your posts in such a long time. You girls are so funny. Makes me want to dust off my Red Pradas.


Please do! It's great to see you back here!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The shorts have to has elastic because it sounds like we are going to be doing alot of eating. Pies, cakes, ice cream. Maybe we need alittle meat and veggies. lol Tomatoes, cucumber from the garden. What else sounds good? Salmon forgot WCK is bringing that. :XD:


How can salmon compete with ice cream, cake, chocolate, brownies, pies, cookies, and more ice cream?? It's a binge party - I'll have to bring more ice cream in case Yarnie and Bonnie run off with it all


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> so I must really start on the ice cream, and know it will keep me going. Bonnie we need to start a new group. I say we go on Rav. and we can call ourselves . The Ice Cream come et.
> I can do it as I have started 5 goups over there. Want to join???


Count me in - you have ice cream and I'll be there


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> The Lefties lead by Seattle will start a new site on Ravelry called that word they use Bengazza or whatever, but Seattle has to "figure" it out! Sooooooo funny!
> 
> Some (Ingried and a few others) are on Paula Deane giving a few pointers --not!


If it makes them happy - go for it. Find it a little funny that they need a place to have a serious discussion without being interrupted when they haven't been posting in their own thread anyway and no one was interrupting them. And they think we're paranoid???


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> .....
> I got to worrying that someone might think my Ziplocs full of dried herbs are actually controlled substances. I envisioned myself saying, "Smell it! Smell it! It's oregano!" And then they'd probably confiscate it. .............Will miss it, but need to focus on DD. Leaving on Friday and staying two weeks. Look forward to seeing her. It is so hard when the live so far away.


Hope you have a great visit with DD. Is the purse you were kniting for her? I can just imagine airport security sniffing your oregano 

Reminds me that my aunt had been peeling potatos for her church meals program the day before flying out to visit my cousin. She has a favourite paring knife that she brought with her and put in her purse to take home but forgot to take it out. Of course security found it when her purse was x-rayed the next morning - she still made her flight though


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Knit crazy have a wonderful time. drink a glass of wine for me. Get lots of sunshine and fun. Come back after and tell us all about it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mariaps said:


> cb--I havn't read your posts in such a long time. You girls are so funny. Makes me want to dust off my Red Pradas.


Hey lady long time no see. How are you doing?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How can salmon compete with ice cream, cake, chocolate, brownies, pies, cookies, and more ice cream?? It's a binge party - I'll have to bring more ice cream in case Yarnie and Bonnie run off with it all


Oh but you have the best salmon there is in the country. It makes my mouth water just thinking of it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I know none of you are hockey fans - but wanted to share: 
Game 6 of playoffs between Boston and Chicago being played in Boston tonight and they had a special guest at centre ice - the young fellow who lost both legs in the marathon bombing. He now has prostetic legs and a walker but was able to stand up on his own and got a standing ovation.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh but you have the best salmon there is in the country. It makes my mouth water just thinking of it.


well then I'll bring salmon & ice cream (cafe mocha - my fav)


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh, shucks, the new site is all Seattle's idea and Bratty, Huck and I think Alcameron do not want to move!

Seattle is having trouble putting all of the info together--thought she had 5 years of Latin and 3 years of Spanish! Shame as I thought they would be gone too.

Ingried replied to me on KP's site Paula Deane (I know it is misspelled but that is the way you will find it. I'm sooooo proud of myself as I did not reply to her! Am I good or what?

Those antibiotics are revving me!

I love everything about the party except the chocolate! I cannot wait but will until knit crazy returns.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I know none of you are hockey fans - but wanted to share:
> Game 6 of playoffs between Boston and Chicago being played in Boston tonight and they had a special guest at centre ice - the young fellow who lost both legs in the marathon bombing. He now has prostetic legs and a walker but was able to stand up on his own and got a standing ovation.


Oh wow now i am sorry did not watch it. Hockey is nice just don't watch it that much.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy, have a great safe trip and we will hold things until you return.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> so I must really start on the ice cream, and know it will keep me going. Bonnie we need to start a new group. I say we go on Rav. and we can call ourselves . The Ice Cream come et.
> I can do it as I have started 5 goups over there. Want to join???


Yes! Pm me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes! Pm me.


will do, it should be fun and those other people will not be able to come on site . We can just delete them. :shock: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:



> Oh, shucks, the new site is all Seattle's idea and Bratty, Huck and I think Alcameron do not want to move!
> 
> Seattle is having trouble putting all of the info together--thought she had 5 years of Latin and 3 years of Spanish! Shame as I thought they would be gone too.
> 
> ...


What??? No chocolate? ok we will have vanilla. Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> will do, it should be fun and those other people will not be able to come on site . We can just delete them. :shock: :thumbup:


Delete? Love that word. :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> Wrong again, I never said that. Like I said before, keep on posting.


OK - I am posting directly to you: the last post below (yours) is you talking about how you follow Einstein. The sentence is the *proof* that your post above is a complete *lie.* You really need to remember what you post.

It is getting rather tiresome showing you how easy it is to catch you in your lie(s). You, did, in fact, mention Einstein in your post on June 22nd, as I stated you did. Therefore, admit your lie or post a retraction as we all know you claim you do not lie.



theyarnlady said:


> me too. Someone who I don't remember yesterday said they like him (Einstein) can he stated every thing in simple words. Wonder if she feels the same way now. Think it was someone from the other side.





knitpresentgifts said:


> Yep, that someone was Huckleberry!





Huckleberry said:


> On June 22 on page 93: I do my homework and wish others would do the same. I am not into writing essays, I follow Einstein = if you cannot explain it in simple terms, you do not understand it. (close).


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How can salmon compete with ice cream, cake, chocolate, brownies, pies, cookies, and more ice cream?? It's a binge party - I'll have to bring more ice cream in case Yarnie and Bonnie run off with it all


Well we need sweet and savory. I will hide you and I some ice cream. I have a good hiding place. I bet I can run faster than Bonnie and Yarnie. haheha


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I know none of you are hockey fans - but wanted to share:
> Game 6 of playoffs between Boston and Chicago being played in Boston tonight and they had a special guest at centre ice - the young fellow who lost both legs in the marathon bombing. He now has prostetic legs and a walker but was able to stand up on his own and got a standing ovation.


I don't watch hockey. Praise God about the marathon bombing young man. He deserves a standing ovation. Bless him. I know first hand how hard it is for him to have lost his legs. Very hard to learn balance . He has had to learn how to walk all over again. My dh was in Pt for months with one leg . Happy he got a standing ovation. Thank you Lord!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I know none of you are hockey fans - but wanted to share:
> Game 6 of playoffs between Boston and Chicago being played in Boston tonight and they had a special guest at centre ice - the young fellow who lost both legs in the marathon bombing. He now has prostetic legs and a walker but was able to stand up on his own and got a standing ovation.


That's great. Their city sure is behind them.
I don't watch hockey now but used to love it. We went to minor league games - Baltimore Clippers. So fast - very exciting!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, shucks, the new site is all Seattle's idea and Bratty, Huck and I think Alcameron do not want to move!
> 
> Seattle is having trouble putting all of the info together--thought she had 5 years of Latin and 3 years of Spanish! Shame as I thought they would be gone too.
> 
> ...


So glad you're feeling better! I'm sure Ingried wouldn't like my take on Paula D. either. That's how we KNOW we're right.

As for the chocolate - we'll all fight over what you don't want!
:lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I think you just gave her a gotcha moment. 

Love it just love it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What??? No chocolate? ok we will have vanilla. Glad you are feeling better.


but we can use chocolate syrup on vanilla too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Well we need sweet and savory. I will hide you and I some ice cream. I have a good hiding place. I bet I can run faster than Bonnie and Yarnie. haheha


that's what you think there are two of us and only one of you. Get your track shoes on bon.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Oh, shucks, the new site is all Seattle's idea and Bratty, Huck and I think Alcameron do not want to move!


Janeway - worse than that. There are other Libs who will not move to Seattle Soul's new Rav site. No surprise to me! The Libs only like SS when she attacks us, otherwise, they do not claim her and won't follow her.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope you have a great visit with DD. Is the purse you were kniting for her? I can just imagine airport security sniffing your oregano
> 
> Reminds me that my aunt had been peeling potatos for her church meals program the day before flying out to visit my cousin. She has a favourite paring knife that she brought with her and put in her purse to take home but forgot to take it out. Of course security found it when her purse was x-rayed the next morning - she still made her flight though


The purse I am making now is for DD#1, who lives close to me. She will be watching our dog so we don't have to board her. My goal is to get the purse finished before we go. I just have to put the handle on and the lining in. So, I should make it. Glad to have all the knitting done. I am still not sure whether I like the color or not. I like it better than I did, but I'll only know when it is done.

I can sympathize about the knife. I lost a favorite pair of scissors going through security at an airport. They took them. I presume that your aunt list her knife too?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Glad you're feeling better Jane - you'll be 100% by the time the party starts


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't watch hockey. Praise God about the marathon bombing young man. He deserves a standing ovation. Bless him. I know first hand how hard it is for him to have lost his legs. Very hard to learn balance . He has had to learn how to walk all over again. My dh was in Pt for months with one leg . Happy he got a standing ovation. Thank you Lord!


Yes - you and dh would know what he's going thru. I'm sure there are a lot of hard days ahead of him yet and for all the other victims too - but it was pretty special watching him stand up on his new legs.

ps - sorry to say - Boston lost, so Chicago wins the cup


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> but we can use chocolate syrup on vanilla too.


I make some mean hot chocolate syrup. :mrgreen:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yes - you and dh would know what he's going thru. I'm sure there are a lot of hard days ahead of him yet and for all the other victims too - but it was pretty special watching him stand up on his new legs.
> 
> ps - sorry to say - Boston lost, so Chicago wins the cup


People just don't know unless they go it themselves. I wish I had seen him. Maybe I will see it on the news tomorrow. Sorry your team lost.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> The purse I am making now is for DD#1, who lives close to me. She will be watching our dog so we don't have to board her. My goal is to get the purse finished before we go. I just have to put the handle on and the lining in. So, I should make it. Glad to have all the knitting done. I am still not sure whether I like the color or not. I like it better than I did, but I'll only know when it is done.
> 
> I can sympathize about the knife. I lost a favorite pair of scissors going through security at an airport. They took them. I presume that your aunt list her knife too?


Please post a pic when you finish the purse, would love to see it. My aunt got lucky, her younger son was watching behind the line til she got thru security so they gave her a very stern lecture and gave him her knife.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

O.k. lovely ladies of the late night, I am off as it is pass my bedding bye time.

ttfn


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> that's what you think there are two of us and only one of you. Get your track shoes on bon.


Rested and ready!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yes - you and dh would know what he's going thru. I'm sure there are a lot of hard days ahead of him yet and for all the other victims too - but it was pretty special watching him stand up on his new legs.
> 
> ps - sorry to say - Boston lost, so Chicago wins the cup


I remember when they wheeled that young man off after the bombing. If it's the same one, he was just gray. He was sitting up - didn't realize how awful he looked until I saw another picture of him - just looking great! Color in his face, smiling. What a recovery! Can't even imagine.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I remember when they wheeled that young man off after the bombing. If it's the same one, he was just gray. He was sitting up - didn't realize how awful he looked until I saw another picture of him - just looking great! Color in his face, smiling. What a recovery! Can't even imagine.


I'm sorry I missed him as well. I'm hopeful that video will be replayed today.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Morning this sunny day, so far

Big bolts of lightening last night, but all is well in the neighborhood.

I still am upset over how impenitent Obama's foreign policy is today. When he went on his Magical Apology Tour, the world was supposed to join hands and sing "It's a Small World After All" and be so happy. But we are the laughing stock, even Ecuador laughs at us. How can we repair the damage this man has caused?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Morning this sunny day, so far
> 
> Big bolts of lightening last night, but all is well in the neighborhood.
> 
> I still am upset over how impenitent Obama's foreign policy is today. When he went on his Magical Apology Tour, the world was supposed to join hands and sing "It's a Small World After All" and be so happy. But we are the laughing stock, even Ecuador laughs at us. How can we repair the damage this man has caused?


Not another 3 plus years I am afraid. who knows what will happen then.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Not another 3 plus years I am afraid. who knows what will happen then.


Just pray someone is elected that knows something.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

It has been raining for two weeks, and today it is raining so hard can not see across the street. One day of sun the rest everday maybe a bit of sun. 

Hubby worried about gass being so long won't be able to cut.

Ac been on for all this time. Hope the weather man is right suppose to stop sometime Thursday.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Janeway - worse than that. There are other Libs who will not move to Seattle Soul's new Rav site. No surprise to me! The Libs only like SS when she attacks us, otherwise, they do not claim her and won't follow her.


Yes, so true as I have felt sorry for her but no more as I won't even reply to her or Huck. It is strange that Huck just joined but thinks she knows us all. So funny!

You really got huck's goat, good work.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> It has been raining for two weeks, and today it is raining so hard can not see across the street. One day of sun the rest everday maybe a bit of sun.
> 
> Hubby worried about gass being so long won't be able to cut.
> 
> Ac been on for all this time. Hope the weather man is right suppose to stop sometime Thursday.


Yikes

Bet the humidity is horrible.

My AC has been on for a month or two. Too much pollen in the air and the drone of cicadas are too much to deal with. Have a small dehumidifier running upstairs and a big one downstairs just to help out the AC

Going to be in the 90's today, and chance of thunderstorms this afternoon. But that is life in VA during this time of year.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm sorry I missed him as well. I'm hopeful that video will be replayed today.


Yes, me too as pray they will get settled in a good life again! So sad that people want to hurt people.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

We are having 88to 90's heat as well so I'm staying inside. With a few thunderstorms. Not too much rain.

Feeling better but weak! Sick of being sick especially not doing much knitting/crocheting.

Miss all of our talks!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Yes, so true as I have felt sorry for her but no more as I won't even reply to her or Huck. It is strange that Huck just joined but thinks she knows us all. So funny!
> 
> You really got huck's goat, good work.


Well, I think the problem is usually she posts as Huckleberry, but she is the former Ingried. Huck and Ingried talk to each other and when one clicks off-line, sometimes the other immediately comes on-line.

Then, when her husband posts (easy to identify as the logic and proper sentence structure is apparent), Huckleberry nor Ingried can remember or claim the hubby's words.

Must be like a circus in that house with no ring leader. A shame really.

I bet the couple live in an assisted living facility which is good for them and frankly anyone as age creeps in.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Morning this sunny day, so far
> 
> Big bolts of lightening last night, but all is well in the neighborhood.
> 
> I still am upset over how impenitent Obama's foreign policy is today. When he went on his Magical Apology Tour, the world was supposed to join hands and sing "It's a Small World After All" and be so happy. But we are the laughing stock, even Ecuador laughs at us. How can we repair the damage this man has caused?


I don't know - never saw anything like it before.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

So now we are seeing Pres Obama's foreign policy at work.

The leaders of China, Hong Kong, Russia, Ecuador are refusing to work with the US and Obama to return Snowden to the US to date.

So the leader of the largest and greatest nation on earth cannot get four other leaders to show respect and do as Obama asks. Or at least I hope he asked something of them!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So now we are seeing Pres Obama's foreign policy at work.
> 
> The leaders of China, Hong Kong, Russia, Ecuador are refusing to work with the US and Obama to return Snowden to the US.
> 
> So the leader of the largest and greatest nation on earth cannot get four other leaders to show respect and do as Obama asks. Or at least I hope he asked something of them!


Can't expect much from Obumma.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Janeway - worse than that. There are other Libs who will not move to Seattle Soul's new Rav site. No surprise to me! The Libs only like SS when she attacks us, otherwise, they do not claim her and won't follow her.


knitpresentgifts
As I said before, keep posting to keep pointing out what you don't know for sure.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

It's a small world after all. He doesn't understand it and probably never will.

He promise to help the black people in this country too. 

The unempolyment rate is now higher then it was when he took office. Another promise broken.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> It's a small world after all. He doesn't understand it and probably never will.
> 
> He promise to help the black people in this country too.
> 
> The unempoly rate is now higher then it was when he took office. Another promise broken.


Look at what is happening in Obama's own hometown of Chicago. You're correct. He is doing anything to help support or stop the black-on-black crimes, and the unemployment for blacks is ever high and increasing with no help in site.

Obama's and the Dems' policies have made those who need help the most, suffer more than necessary and become more reliant on the Govt for basic survival. That philosophy hasn't ever worked before and isn't working today.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> It's a small world after all. He doesn't understand it and probably never will.
> 
> He promise to help the black people in this country too.
> 
> The unempolyment rate is now higher then it was when he took office. Another promise broken.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> It has been raining for two weeks, and today it is raining so hard can not see across the street. One day of sun the rest everday maybe a bit of sun.
> 
> Hubby worried about gass being so long won't be able to cut.
> 
> Ac been on for all this time. Hope the weather man is right suppose to stop sometime Thursday.


Sorry for all your rainy weather, it does get depressing when it goes on day after day. Have you started your new carving yet?

Hubby might have to borrow a goat to get the grass down?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

One of the does was up near the deck this morning; she lay down after the pic was taken


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> One of the does was up near the deck this morning; she lay down after the pic was taken


Isn't she pretty? You have a beautiful view too.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> One of the does was up near the deck this morning; she lay down after the pic was taken


beautiful!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Mainstream Journalist: Obama is Scary
06/24/13

from www.reagancoalition.com

We are so used to the mainstream media pulling for Obama that it becomes news when one strays from the pact. George Will asks if President Obama's second term is scary. And he brings up the following points:

His second term is full of scandals.
Obama's big government is repulsive.
He is arguing for curbing global warming despite the fact that science suggests warming has stopped.
Some of what he says is meaningless.
George Will has an opinion piece on the Washington Post: (h/t Collapse.com)

The question of whether Barack Obamas second term will be a failure was answered in the affirmative before his Berlin debacle, which has recast the question, which now is: Will this term be silly, even scary in its detachment from reality?

Before Berlin, Obama set his steep downward trajectory by squandering the most precious post-election months on gun-control futilities and by a subsequent storm of scandals that have made his unvarying project  ever bigger, more expansive, more intrusive and more coercive government  more repulsive. Then came Wednesdays pratfall in Berlin.

There he vowed energetic measures against global warming (the global threat of our time). The 16-year pause of this warming was not predicted by, and is not explained by, the climate models for which, in his strange understanding of respect for science, he has forsworn skepticism.

Regarding another threat, he spoke an almost meaningless sentence that is an exquisite example of why his rhetoric cannot withstand close reading: We may strike blows against terrorist networks, but if we ignore the instability and intolerance that fuels extremism, our own freedom will eventually be endangered. So, instability and intolerance are to blame for terrorism? Instability where? Intolerance of what by whom fuels terrorists? Terrorism is a tactic of destabilization. Intolerance is, for terrorists, a virtue.

Obamas vanity is a wonder of the world that never loses its power to astonish, but really: Is everyone in his orbit too lost in raptures of admiration to warn him against delivering a speech soggy with banalities and bromides in a city that remembers John Kennedys Ich bin ein Berliner and Ronald Reagans Tear down this wall? With German Chancellor Angela Merkel sitting nearby, Obama began his Berlin speech: As Ive said, Angela and I dont exactly look like previous German and American leaders. He has indeed said that, too, before, at least about himself. It was mildly amusing in Berlin in 2008, but hardly a Noel Coward-like witticism worth recycling.

His look is just not that interesting. And after being pointless in Berlin, neither is he, other than for the surrealism of his second term.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Morning this sunny day, so far
> 
> Big bolts of lightening last night, but all is well in the neighborhood.
> 
> I still am upset over how impenitent Obama's foreign policy is today. When he went on his Magical Apology Tour, the world was supposed to join hands and sing "It's a Small World After All" and be so happy. But we are the laughing stock, even Ecuador laughs at us. How can we repair the damage this man has caused?


lovethalake
I resent your view of my Country. A true American you certainly are not. You keep tearing down what we behold. Shameful behavior you display.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Just pray someone is elected that knows something.


Lukelucy
we shall see to that. It won't be a Republican. Your Sarah will assure that. Already hard at work at it. Got to love it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

It is embarrassing for him and us as Americans. So sad that we have a president that only thinks he is a movie star. And all about him. Tears me up.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Yes, so true as I have felt sorry for her but no more as I won't even reply to her or Huck. It is strange that Huck just joined but thinks she knows us all. So funny!
> 
> You really got huck's goat, good work.


Janeway
Keep assuming. Getting my goat? I assure you that is impossible.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, I think the problem is usually she posts as Huckleberry, but she is the former Ingried. Huck and Ingried talk to each other and when one clicks off-line, sometimes the other immediately comes on-line.
> 
> Then, when her husband posts (easy to identify as the logic and proper sentence structure is apparent), Huckleberry nor Ingried can remember or claim the hubby's words.
> 
> ...


knitpresentgifts
the time has arrived for you to be declared NUTS. I intentionally put it in a simple word since you are incapable of comprehending big ones. Keep on posting. I very much enjoy being your shadow.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is embarrassing for him and us as Americans. So sad that we have a president that only thinks he is a movie star. And all about him. Tears me up.


Country Bumpkins
So you know how "he thinks"? Strange powers you have.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Country Bumpkins
> So you know how "he thinks"? Strange powers you have.


Why don't you go play with your dolls ?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Why don't you go play with your dolls ?


laughing at that one good one. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Joeysomma!XXX Have a great day!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> So the more we eat, the better we'll be in the water!


Not so sure about this. I eat a lot of ice cream and still sink to the bottom. Oh well, I'll keep trying. lol


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Well we need sweet and savory. I will hide you and I some ice cream. I have a good hiding place. I bet I can run faster than Bonnie and Yarnie. haheha


I can just envision the hunt for the ice cream. CB will hide some, Bonnie will see her and take the ice cream and hide it herself. Then Yarnie will see Bonnie hiding it and will take it and hide it herself. Then I will come along, because I was watching the ice cream like a hawk and take it. I will not hide it because I brought a spoon and will commence eating it ASAP. Ladies, I can eat ice cream and run at the same time. Just so you know. Catch me if you can. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I can just envision the hunt for the ice cream. CB will hide some, Bonnie will see her and take the ice cream and hide it herself. Then Yarnie will see Bonnie hiding it and will take it and hide it herself. Then I will come along, because I was watching the ice cream like a hawk and take it. I will not hide it because I brought a spoon and will commence eating it ASAP. Ladies, I can eat ice cream and run at the same time. Just so you know. Catch me if you can. :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :XD: It's a melting scavenger hunt!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy Birthday to Joeysomma!XXX Have a great day!


didn't know it was her birthday Happy happy happy

birthdayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> didn't know it was her birthday Happy happy happy
> 
> birthdayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


Happy Birthday Joeysomma!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Look at what is happening in Obama's own hometown of Chicago. You're correct. He is doing anything to help support or stop the black-on-black crimes, and the unemployment for blacks is ever high and increasing with no help in site.
> 
> Obama's and the Dems' policies have made those who need help the most, suffer more than necessary and become more reliant on the Govt for basic survival. That philosophy hasn't ever worked before and isn't working today.


It just proves that they only care about the vote. The vote is the important thing, people not so much. The same will/is happening with the immigration issue. They are for amnesty period, again just for the vote.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I can just envision the hunt for the ice cream. CB will hide some, Bonnie will see her and take the ice cream and hide it herself. Then Yarnie will see Bonnie hiding it and will take it and hide it herself. Then I will come along, because I was watching the ice cream like a hawk and take it. I will not hide it because I brought a spoon and will commence eating it ASAP. Ladies, I can eat ice cream and run at the same time. Just so you know. Catch me if you can. :lol: :lol: :lol:


We are going to hide all the spooon and do a midnight raid, and you will not even know what happen. You do know we are sneeky. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry for all your rainy weather, it does get depressing when it goes on day after day. Have you started your new carving yet?
> 
> Hubby might have to borrow a goat to get the grass down?


No too busy building a boat here. The sun is out right now, but rain later today, this is all that is not new here.

I love your picture,it has to be wonderful for you to look out your window and see that.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> We are going to hide all the spooon and do a midnight raid, and you will not even know what happen. You do know we are sneeky. :roll:


I will bring night vision goggles and an endless supply of spoons.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Happy, Happy Birthday Joeysomma!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> It just proves that they only care about the vote. The vote is the important thing, people not so much. The same will/is happening with the immigration issue. They are for amnesty period, again just for the vote.


I agree. I'm so disappointed in the gang of 8 including Rubio.

I thought they'd do better rather than offering a completely flawed immigration bill.

The majority of Congress and the WH are hopeless.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I will bring night vision goggles and an endless supply of spoons.


Mitch Rapp would be so proud.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Why don't you go play with your dolls ?


Country Bumpkins
Pretty they are, aren't they?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Why don't you go play with your dolls ?


 :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Happy Birthday Joeysomma! Hope you and the grands have a wonderful day.

Thanks for letting us know CB


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :XD: It's a melting scavenger hunt!


we can turn it into a relay race


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> we can turn it into a relay race


and hand off ice cream cones instead of batons

If a team member crushes the cone, that team loses.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Thanks for the Birthday wishes.
> 
> But I had one last year, isn't that enough? I don't want anymore.
> 
> They one thing good about getting old is all the senior discounts. I went out to breakfast at Perkins with a friend so I could get a free piece of pie. Then forgot to tell them it was my birthday. (senior moment).


That's a riot Joey. Hope you enjoyed your Day!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Happy birthday Joey and many more dear friend!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Thanks for the Birthday wishes.
> 
> But I had one last year, isn't that enough? I don't want anymore.
> 
> They one thing good about getting old is all the senior discounts. I went out to breakfast at Perkins with a friend so I could get a free piece of pie. Then forgot to tell them it was my birthday. (senior moment).


Too cute!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> we can turn it into a relay race


Yes, I'll wear running shoes for a while but cannot swim in them.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> we can turn it into a relay race


Sorry double post.

I will try to attend our bible class tonight but may not stay for the entire lesson. Talk later.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Yes, so true as I have felt sorry for her but no more as I won't even reply to her or Huck. It is strange that Huck just joined but thinks she knows us all. So funny!
> 
> You really got huck's goat, good work.


Do you think Huck as a newbie who says she's been watching for a while is actually a pseudonym for one of the others? FF's has been quiet, Alcameron not visiting here much. I wonder. It seems odd to me that a Lib would just jump into this thread with a goal of disrupting. I could see the ones that have been on Smoking getting angry and lonely enough for attention to seek us out, but a newbie? I have suspected this for some time.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I agree. I'm so disappointed in the gang of 8 including Rubio.
> 
> I thought they'd do better rather than offering a completely flawed immigration bill.
> 
> The majority of Congress and the WH are hopeless.


Boy, do I agree with you. Get the borders safe first, then figure it out. Actually what I think they should do is commandeer all the school buses n America, load up the illegals from Mexico and drive them to the border under guard and let them walk across. Those from other countries are a different issue. It is just wrong for someone who broke the law to get preferential treatment.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Boy, do I agree with you. Get the borders safe first, then figure it out. Actually what I think they should do is commandeer all the school buses n America, load up the illegals from Mexico and drive them to the border under guard and let them walk across. Those from other countries are a different issue. It is just wrong for someone who broke the law to get preferential treatment.


I can agree with that. Why should anyone who has broken our laws get to stay in our country? They made the decision to break our laws before stepping foot on our soil. They continue to break the law everyday they are here. Nothing more than common criminals. Once deported, they can apply for citizenship the proper way. I wonder h ow many will actually do it?

Then there are the visa overstayers that make up a large portion of the illegal immigrants. They need to renew their visas, if that's possible, or get deported as well. The party should be over for all these law breakers. Just because they have been here for years, doesn't make it a reason for them to be allowed to stay.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Morning this sunny day, so far
> 
> Big bolts of lightening last night, but all is well in the neighborhood.
> 
> I still am upset over how impenitent Obama's foreign policy is today. When he went on his Magical Apology Tour, the world was supposed to join hands and sing "It's a Small World After All" and be so happy. But we are the laughing stock, even Ecuador laughs at us. How can we repair the damage this man has caused?


All the news anchors are remarking on how weak Obama is and how Russia and China have no respect for him. I don't agree with how Snowdon is handling his revelations, but I can't say I am sorry that BO's scheme has blown up in his face. Every crisis in America is one he makes worse. That's because he has no depth of character. He thinks he can defeat thugs and bullies with words. People like Putin, and China's leaders only respect strength.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy Birthday to Joeysomma!XXX Have a great day!


Happy birthday Joeysomna! Hope you enjoy your day.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Sad time in America. I am embarrassed of our Administration and a majority of Congress. I'm particularly disgusted at the way this Admin handles everything - and yes, I do mean everything.

Foreign policy, health care, the economy, the leaks, the scandals, the Constitution, the inadequacies of integrity of Eric Holder, Hillary Clinton, Harry Reid, Nancy Pelosi, everything locked to the WH.

Which of course, the WH, itself, is locked to tourists and American citizens.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Sad time in America. I am embarrassed of our Administration and a majority of Congress. I'm particularly disgusted at the way this Admin handles everything - and yes, I do mean everything.
> 
> Foreign policy, health care, the economy, the leaks, the scandals, the Constitution, the inadequacies of integrity of Eric Holder, Hillary Clinton, Harry Reid, Nancy Pelosi, everything locked to the WH.
> 
> Which of course, the WH, itself, is locked to tourists and American citizens.


I read today that a Catholic priest heading up a right-to-life group for the church told Pelosi she had to choose between support for abortion and her church membership. I wanted to clap for him. Most Catholics who support abortion are at least quiet about it. But, she is such an in-the-face person that she can't deal with the conflict between her religion and political position quietly on her own.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I can just envision the hunt for the ice cream. CB will hide some, Bonnie will see her and take the ice cream and hide it herself. Then Yarnie will see Bonnie hiding it and will take it and hide it herself. Then I will come along, because I was watching the ice cream like a hawk and take it. I will not hide it because I brought a spoon and will commence eating it ASAP. Ladies, I can eat ice cream and run at the same time. Just so you know. Catch me if you can. :lol: :lol: :lol:


 I bet you are right. :thumbup: :XD: :-D :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Do you think Huck as a newbie who says she's been watching for a while is actually a pseudonym for one of the others? FF's has been quiet, Alcameron not visiting here much. I wonder. It seems odd to me that a Lib would just jump into this thread with a goal of disrupting. I could see the ones that have been on Smoking getting angry and lonely enough for attention to seek us out, but a newbie? I have suspected this for some time.


Don't worry about the nutter butter. Just keep your eyes on Solowey she is hiding and eating all the ice cream. If we are doing all that running around fighting over ice cream when are we going to swim? lol


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I read today that a Catholic priest heading up a right-to-life group for the church told Pelosi she had to choose between support for abortion and her church membership. I wanted to clap for him. Most Catholics who support abortion are at least quiet about it. But, she is such an in-the-face person that she can't deal with the conflict between her religion and political position quietly on her own.


How is this going to play out? Chances are the media will bury the story, not report on it again, Pelosi won't be forced to make a choice and the media will cover her.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Don't worry about the nutter butter. Just keep your eyes on Solowey she is hiding and eating all the ice cream. If we are doing all that running around fighting over ice cream when are we going to swim? lol


I'm going to swim with my ice cream; I love ice cream floats.

Can we fill your pool with Root Beer?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm going to swim with my ice cream; I love ice cream floats.
> 
> Can we fill your pool with Root Beer?


Whatever you wish you can do. Haven't had a Root Beer float in sooo long. Sound good to me. :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

The Constitution is not an instrument for the government to 
restrain the people; it is an instrument for the 
people to restrain the government-lest it come to 
dominate our lives and interests" 
Patrick Henry


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> How is this going to play out? Chances are the media will bury the story, not report on it again, Pelosi won't be forced to make a choice and the media will cover her.


You are probably right. If she had a conscience, she'd care. Most Catholics really care about this issue even if they own that everyone has to make their own decision. Very few promote two positions as she does.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> You are probably right. If she had a conscience, she'd care. Most Catholics really care about this issue even if they own that everyone has to make their own decision. Very few promote two positions as she does.


It will be interesting to see how it plays out. Our new Pope, is very traditional, and our Cardinal Dolan is very outspoken.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Whatever you wish you can do. Haven't had a Root Beer float in sooo long. Sound good to me. :XD:


I like Cream Soda better than Root Beer. I thought you'd refuse the soda over water in the pool, now that you're agreeable, I'm driving in a tanker full of Cream Soda with a fire hose. This is going to be one *great* pool party!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> It will be interesting to see how it plays out. Our new Pope, is very traditional, and our Cardinal Dolan is very outspoken.


How about the person who called Pelosi on making a choice? I haven't heard this story reported yet, am wondering if the person who called her out is willing to force Pelosi to choose.

She sounds like she's in a bind.

BTW: Didn't this happen with one of the Kennedy's? I remember something, with Patrick or the late Edward (Pat's father), but I cannot remember who and the result.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Don't worry about the nutter butter. Just keep your eyes on Solowey she is hiding and eating all the ice cream. If we are doing all that running around fighting over ice cream when are we going to swim? lol


Possibly when I push you in the pool to keep you away from the ice cream. :lol: :lol:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I like Cream Soda better than Root Beer. I thought you'd refuse the soda over water in the pool, now that you're agreeable, I'm driving in a tanker full of Cream Soda with a fire hose. This is going to be one *great* pool party!


Put the cream soda in the jacuzzi. Turn the jets on and have a real frothy float. We need the pool to be water, otherwise it will be too sticky. UGH. If no jacuzzi, add one or two to the tanker. We can turn one into a big milk shake for those that don't like floats. This will be fun.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Put the cream soda in the jacuzzi. Turn the jets on and have a real frothy float. We need the pool to be water, otherwise it will be too sticky. UGH. If no jacuzzi, add one or two to the tanker. We can turn one into a big milk shake for those that don't like floats. This will be fun.


I like the way you think.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Possibly when I push you in the pool to keep you away from the ice cream. :lol: :lol:


Now listen I garden so I have muscles. You may change your mind when I grab you and take you with me.  :XD:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

I think we can all breathe a tad easier. The lefties of KP have started their own group somewhere else. Hopefully they will stay there. 

Think desert and water


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I think we can all breathe a tad easier. The lefties of KP have started their own group somewhere else. Hopefully they will stay there.
> 
> Think desert and water


The chickens went home to roost on _The Oasis._ Will wonders never cease. Of course, they are leaving some of the gaggle behind.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Now listen I garden so I have muscles. You may change your mind when I grab you and take you with me.  :XD:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> All the news anchors are remarking on how weak Obama is and how Russia and China have no respect for him. I don't agree with how Snowdon is handling his revelations, but I can't say I am sorry that BO's scheme has blown up in his face. Every crisis in America is one he makes worse. That's because he has no depth of character. He thinks he can defeat thugs and bullies with words. People like Putin, and China's leaders only respect strength.


Knit crazy
so you want to get out the Canons and start shooting? Wow what an intelligent approach to solve differences. Wow.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The chickens went home to roost on _The Oasis._ Will wonders never cease.


knitpresentgifts
Hello, your shadow here.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

kpg, he/she sounds like a stalker to me. Creepy.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> kpg, he/she sounds like a stalker to me. Creepy.


Nope, just Ingried with the same ole' nothing. Time to start ignoring her and them again.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


don't let her scare you, she has short legs and we will have a head start on her. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> and hand off ice cream cones instead of batons
> 
> If a team member crushes the cone, that team loses.


not playing I want it all, come on i will not play fair.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

You can always eat it - that would be fair.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Boy, do I agree with you. Get the borders safe first, then figure it out. Actually what I think they should do is commandeer all the school buses n America, load up the illegals from Mexico and drive them to the border under guard and let them walk across. Those from other countries are a different issue. It is just wrong for someone who broke the law to get preferential treatment.


Like your idea. Maybe you could run for office we need more like you.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

H A P P Y B I R T H D A Y TO Y O U 

MAY YOUR DAY BE WONDERFUL AND EACH 
THEREAFTER BE BETTER STILL


J O E Y SOMMA


FROM YOUR LADY FRIENDS


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I agree. I'll be her limo driver. I want to listen in to her conversations and ideas to get our country back on track.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I read today that a Catholic priest heading up a right-to-life group for the church told Pelosi she had to choose between support for abortion and her church membership. I wanted to clap for him. Most Catholics who support abortion are at least quiet about it. But, she is such an in-the-face person that she can't deal with the conflict between her religion and political position quietly on her own.


That is because she kiss every ones behind so she get elected again. Glad it is starting to back fire on her too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Don't worry about the nutter butter. Just keep your eyes on Solowey she is hiding and eating all the ice cream. If we are doing all that running around fighting over ice cream when are we going to swim? lol


If you look at the bottom of the pool you will be surprised. Didn't you notice the ice cubes floating by.????????????


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I like Cream Soda better than Root Beer. I thought you'd refuse the soda over water in the pool, now that you're agreeable, I'm driving in a tanker full of Cream Soda with a fire hose. This is going to be one *great* pool party!


What pool what party you seem to be taking over the pool party with cream and soda. 
It time to revolt ladies, grab you straws and start sucking away.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I think we can all breathe a tad easier. The lefties of KP have started their own group somewhere else. Hopefully they will stay there.
> 
> Think desert and water


lovethelake
Hello!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Nope, just Ingried with the same ole' nothing. Time to start ignoring her and them again.


knitpresentgifts
how many times now have you made that promise? Hard to keep your word, isn't it.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Was knitting this afternoon on a shawl I started a couple of weeks ago while in MD. Still a tad outside my box, but should be done in a week or so, then will see what it looks like finished.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

How about some wine? I'll figure on a bottle/person. Do you think that is enough? We could also have some gin n tonics, etc.. And definitely some sweet tea.


Country Bumpkins said:


> The shorts have to has elastic because it sounds like we are going to be doing alot of eating. Pies, cakes, ice cream. Maybe we need alittle meat and veggies. lol Tomatoes, cucumber from the garden. What else sounds good? Salmon forgot WCK is bringing that. :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> How about some wine? I'll figure on a bottle/person. Do you think that is enough? We could also have some gin n tonics, etc.. And definitely some sweet tea.


no just go for the box wine cheaper and won't need refill so often. Plus as KPG has he way pool will be cream soda, gab a straw and join the empty the pool party.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> How about some wine? I'll figure on a bottle/person. Do you think that is enough? We could also have some gin n tonics, etc.. And definitely some sweet tea.


No wine for me but bring what ever you need. I will have endless sweet or unsweet tea. :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Was knitting this afternoon on a shawl I started a couple of weeks ago while in MD. Still a tad outside my box, but should be done in a week or so, then will see what it looks like finished.


Love to see it when finished.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> don't let her scare you, she has short legs and we will have a head start on her. :thumbup:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

With some strawberries and chocolate. Or salted carmel sauce. Or balsamic reduction.


theyarnlady said:


> but we can use chocolate syrup on vanilla too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Here is where we will jetski and fish if anyone wants fish to grill. Maybe send RU to go skinny dipping while we are at the pool. Have to wait for a grand to put pic on for me


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

It's not going to be easy. And it seems every day he is adding to his destruction of our country. Chris Matthew (thrill down my leg guy) came out with a very critical but true analysis of o not being a leader. Isn't that what we've been saying from the start. It is on utube.


lovethelake said:


> Morning this sunny day, so far
> 
> Big bolts of lightening last night, but all is well in the neighborhood.
> 
> I still am upset over how impenitent Obama's foreign policy is today. When he went on his Magical Apology Tour, the world was supposed to join hands and sing "It's a Small World After All" and be so happy. But we are the laughing stock, even Ecuador laughs at us. How can we repair the damage this man has caused?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Brings to mind o's statement off mike which was on mike to the Russian leader. We have Chinese TV and they showed when o met with Wu Jin Tao and the body language of Wu was painful. And then when Wu met with Hilliary he was so engaging and open.


knitpresentgifts said:


> So now we are seeing Pres Obama's foreign policy at work.
> 
> The leaders of China, Hong Kong, Russia, Ecuador are refusing to work with the US and Obama to return Snowden to the US to date.
> 
> So the leader of the largest and greatest nation on earth cannot get four other leaders to show respect and do as Obama asks. Or at least I hope he asked something of them!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

We have a hugh herd I'd love to send your way. They are too destructive for me to see them as pretty.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

The gaggle left one stooge behind as our party is disturbing the one they left. I'm glad they are leaving KP. Yea Seattle for thinking of a site for them on Ravelry.

I invited a nice lady to join us so will see if she comes on board.

I did not stay for the entire Bible lesson, as came home and took a nap!

Rested and ready to party! Bring on the good times! I'll bring Elvis music!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Like your idea. Maybe you could run for office we need more like you.


I'd hate the hypocrisy of Washington, and I'd probably quit.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> We have a hugh herd I'd love to send your way. They are too destructive for me to see them as pretty.


We only have 2 that show up regularly, but I know what you mean about how destructive they can be in large groups, especially if you have a garden or flowers and shrubs. Used to joke with a gardening buddy that someone forgot to tell the deer what they weren't supposed to like


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is where we will jetski and fish if anyone wants fish to grill. Maybe send RU to go skinny dipping while we are at the pool. Have to wait for a grand to put pic on for me


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh good now we are talking fun times.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Song just for you whats her face.

If I loved you time and again I would try to say all I want you to know, 

If I loved you words wouldn't come in an easy way round in circles you'd go.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh, beautiful but is it free of snakes? Is this a lake, river or a large pond? Jet ski will be fun!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, beautiful but is it free of snakes? Is this a lake, river or a large pond? Jet ski will be fun!


No sorry. Alot of snakes. Turtles and beaver. It is the pond on our land. I went with my grandson yesterday to fish. I watched and he fished. He loves to go fishing. Just started to take his own fish off the hook last year. lol He only caught a small perch.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

So another Obama promise hits the dirt. Lies lies lies. 

Promise the coal industrys help to prove cleaner coal energy. Yup, today in speech said coal is to go. 
So this mean more people loseing jobs. 
Our power grid will go into black out so buy lots of flash light ect. Generaters might be on shoppping list. 
How do I know this huband work for the power industry. Also save your money electicity will be going up in price. 
Sure his new push for money to start more companys that don't produce anything but bankrupts will be going good. 
And he is doing this with executive order.Why because I do not think any of the congress would pass this one.
Doesn't just make you want to dance with all your fans heat and AC's on what a party it will be.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No sorry. Alot of snakes. Turtles and beaver. It is the pond on our land. I went with my grandson yesterday to fish. I watched and he fished. He loves to go fishing. Just started to take his own fish off the hook last year. lol He only caught a small perch.


So in other words bring a hand gun. sounds like a plan.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

new song coming on Midnight at the Oasis. send a camel to bare.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

That is too beautiful to jet ski - it would break up the reflection


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That is too beautiful to jet ski - it would break up the reflection


probably but it sure would give the snakes and turtles some thing to think about. :roll: :hunf:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins

Just for you I posted the beautiful doll. I like to share.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

County Bumpkins
why ruin such gorgeous surroundings with the noise of jet skis.
The site is breathtaking, please, don't ruin it and allow the wildlife its peace.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Country Bumpkins
> 
> Just for you I posted the beautiful doll. I like to share.


She is lovely. I have 4 black dolls I made 2 of them. They sit in my dining room. One on a high chair my son made for me when he was about 8.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> probably but it sure would give the snakes and turtles some thing to think about. :roll: :hunf:


Snakes??? :shock:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> She is lovely. I have 4 black dolls I made 2 of them. They sit in my dining room. One on a high chair my son made for me when he was about 8.


Love to see them CB. You and hubby passed on love of wood working to son too


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Snakes??? :shock:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> He is our bodyguard


Oh what a handsome boy - he can be my bodyguard anytime.
A friend has an airedale named Buckley and he's wonderful


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> So in other words bring a hand gun. sounds like a plan.


Yup, got that covered!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Yikes
> 
> Bet the humidity is horrible.
> 
> ...


Same in GA except temps in 80s thank goodness. Humid. I love a/c.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> We are having 88to 90's heat as well so I'm staying inside. With a few thunderstorms. Not too much rain.
> 
> Feeling better but weak! Sick of being sick especially not doing much knitting/crocheting.
> 
> Miss all of our talks!


We miss you, too - looking forward to getting you back on here full-time!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> One of the does was up near the deck this morning; she lay down after the pic was taken


How pretty - looks like a flowery meadow over the fence.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Lukelucy
> we shall see to that. It won't be a Republican. Your Sarah will assure that. Already hard at work at it. Got to love it.


Do you mean Sarah Palin? A woman of character, intelligence, accomplishment, patriotism, courage, resilience, humor, kindness, and humility. She's the genuine article - nothing phony about her. I admire her very much!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Country Bumpkins
> 
> Just for you I posted the beautiful doll. I like to share.


You should straighten her necklace as she is too pretty to have anything out of focus. Do you play with her a lot? If so, I'll bring my little red wagon, skates and kitty. She is cute! Did you knit her a blanket? If so, what color? I like yellow!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Not so sure about this. I eat a lot of ice cream and still sink to the bottom. Oh well, I'll keep trying. lol


Atta girl - Never give up! We will find a way to make the i.c. work for us! :thumbup:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

They think of my gardens as their salad bar. Finally one year I just left them eat my hostas and roses to the ground and dug them up an put in grass. Now I just have camelias, gardenias, hearty hibiscus and others which they absolutely hate.


west coast kitty said:


> We only have 2 that show up regularly, but I know what you mean about how destructive they can be in large groups, especially if you have a garden or flowers and shrubs. Used to joke with a gardening buddy that someone forgot to tell the deer what they weren't supposed to like


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :XD: It's a melting scavenger hunt!


You'd better be able to run fast, Solowey!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy Birthday Joeysomma! Hope you and the grands have a wonderful day.
> 
> Thanks for letting us know CB


Let me jump in, too - Happy birthday, Joeysomma - and many, many more!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Beautiful I'll be happy to have the entire lake to myself while every one else is in the pool.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You'd better be able to run fast, Solowey!


Wait for me!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Thanks for the Birthday wishes.
> 
> But I had one last year, isn't that enough? I don't want anymore.
> 
> They one thing good about getting old is all the senior discounts. I went out to breakfast at Perkins with a friend so I could get a free piece of pie. Then forgot to tell them it was my birthday. (senior moment).


Sounds like me. Maybe that's why they give us those discounts - counting on us to forget! And we don't disappoint them!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> and hand off ice cream cones instead of batons
> 
> If a team member crushes the cone, that team loses.


Yes! Relay races are so much fun! I can't run too well any more, but I can hobble with the best of them!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Beautiful I'll be happy to have the entire lake to myself while every one else is in the pool.


Watch out for the snakes! Do you have a hand gun?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I can agree with that. Why should anyone who has broken our laws get to stay in our country? They made the decision to break our laws before stepping foot on our soil. They continue to break the law everyday they are here. Nothing more than common criminals. Once deported, they can apply for citizenship the proper way. I wonder h ow many will actually do it?
> 
> Then there are the visa overstayers that make up a large portion of the illegal immigrants. They need to renew their visas, if that's possible, or get deported as well. The party should be over for all these law breakers. Just because they have been here for years, doesn't make it a reason for them to be allowed to stay.


They are called illegals because they're here ILLEGALLY. I feel compassion for them, but .....


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> All the news anchors are remarking on how weak Obama is and how Russia and China have no respect for him. I don't agree with how Snowdon is handling his revelations, but I can't say I am sorry that BO's scheme has blown up in his face. Every crisis in America is one he makes worse. That's because he has no depth of character. He thinks he can defeat thugs and bullies with words. People like Putin, and China's leaders only respect strength.


Agree.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

CB, a cute dog what is his/her name?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I read today that a Catholic priest heading up a right-to-life group for the church told Pelosi she had to choose between support for abortion and her church membership. I wanted to clap for him. Most Catholics who support abortion are at least quiet about it. But, she is such an in-the-face person that she can't deal with the conflict between her religion and political position quietly on her own.


She definitely has a huge moral dilemma. I would think that conflict would trouble her greatly, but I guess she just thinks she's right. Part of our faith as Christians is obedience.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Don't worry about the nutter butter. Just keep your eyes on Solowey she is hiding and eating all the ice cream. If we are doing all that running around fighting over ice cream when are we going to swim? lol


I thnk we'll have to ask somebody's fairy godmother to help us out with one of those special taps of the wand that guarantees a bottomless gallon of i.c. Many taps - one for each gallon, and we'll all eat until we're sick!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm going to swim with my ice cream; I love ice cream floats.
> 
> Can we fill your pool with Root Beer?


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The Constitution is not an instrument for the government to
> restrain the people; it is an instrument for the
> people to restrain the government-lest it come to
> dominate our lives and interests"
> Patrick Henry


So right - even today.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh, my, Huck is lonesome and wants to play with us as she is showing her dolls!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> It will be interesting to see how it plays out. Our new Pope, is very traditional, and our Cardinal Dolan is very outspoken.


I just love Pope Francis. He is so close to the people, so open and loving.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Now I know I'm getting old (to many senior moments). Took the grands out for supper since it was my birthday. On the way home had the oil changed in the car since there was no one waiting in line. After showers and baths I sent them to bed, Totally forgot the birthday cake a friend gave me this morning.
> 
> Thanks everyone for reminding me I'm getting old. LOL


yes but you are still a young old, so that means you are not old, just young, and thinking old there is a difference you do know. So if you stop thinking old you are young. Hope you understand. Go eat the cake and enjoy it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I just love Pope Francis. He is so close to the people, so open and loving.


I like him to and I am not even catholic(sorry to tired to look up spelling)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I like Cream Soda better than Root Beer. I thought you'd refuse the soda over water in the pool, now that you're agreeable, I'm driving in a tanker full of Cream Soda with a fire hose. This is going to be one *great* pool party!


Leave it to you to think of the most amazing way to fill that pool. I think cream soda and root beer are equally delicious.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

nite all. ttfn


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Now I know I'm getting old (to many senior moments). Took the grands out for supper since it was my birthday. On the way home had the oil changed in the car since there was no one waiting in line. After showers and baths I sent them to bed, Totally forgot the birthday cake a friend gave me this morning.
> 
> Thanks everyone for reminding me I'm getting old. LOL


You aren't getting old--just well seasoned with knowledge! Glad you had a great day.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> How about the person who called Pelosi on making a choice? I haven't heard this story reported yet, am wondering if the person who called her out is willing to force Pelosi to choose.
> 
> She sounds like she's in a bind.
> 
> BTW: Didn't this happen with one of the Kennedy's? I remember something, with Patrick or the late Edward (Pat's father), but I cannot remember who and the result.


I don't think anyone really has the authority to make her choose. The church can refuse her the Sacraments, even excommunicate her, but no one can actually force her to choose. There are consequences, though - and in the end, I believe God will know her choice.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> They think of my gardens as their salad bar. Finally one year I just left them eat my hostas and roses to the ground and dug them up an put in grass. Now I just have camelias, gardenias, hearty hibiscus and others which they absolutely hate.


Will bleeding heart grow in your area? They didn't eat them or the lilies; only ate the roses during a very bad winter. When I used to have a large veggie garden, I put strong soap (Irish Spring) in panty hose tied to stakes every 18 inches and it did keep them away


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Possibly when I push you in the pool to keep you away from the ice cream. :lol: :lol:


Whoa! Solowey is getting feisty over this ice cream!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Double post - so shocked over all this begging for ice cream! :shock: :shock: :wink:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> nite all. ttfn


G'night dear lady, sleep tight!

Good night Jon Boy I'm headed to bed too!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The chickens went home to roost on _The Oasis._ Will wonders never cease. Of course, they are leaving some of the gaggle behind.


I hope they stay until well past "Midnight on the Oasis" and are too tired to fight with us.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Knit crazy
> so you want to get out the Canons and start shooting? Wow what an intelligent approach to solve differences. Wow.


I taught a child once (first grade, mind you) who was having meltdowns. His father said to me, "If you're nice to him, he'll see it as weakness." I could hardly believe this. Sadly, it was very true. True of these leaders even more. Peace through strength.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> not playing I want it all, come on i will not play fair.


Oh, Yarnie - them's fightin' words. You'd better watch out for me! I do NOT play nice with people who take my ice cream.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> yes but you are still a young old, so that means you are not old, just young, and thinking old there is a difference you do know. So if you stop thinking old you are young. Hope you understand. Go eat the cake and enjoy it.


"Go eat the cake and enjoy it." Those are beautiful words to live by. Not surprising - they come from Yarnie.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I like him to and I am not even catholic(sorry to tired to look up spelling)


You spelled it exactly right, dear Yarnie.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I just love Pope Francis. He is so close to the people, so open and loving.


I love their moral stance. They are following in Jesus' steps. I am not Catholic, but they seem authentically Christian in focus, not willing to change their position to be politically correct.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Good night, friends. You've brought a smile to my face as I toodle off to bed.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Now I know I'm getting old (to many senior moments). Took the grands out for supper since it was my birthday. On the way home had the oil changed in the car since there was no one waiting in line. After showers and baths I sent them to bed, Totally forgot the birthday cake a friend gave me this morning.
> 
> Thanks everyone for reminding me I'm getting old. LOL


You could all be totally decadent and have cake for breakfast tomorrow


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> CB, a cute dog what is his/her name?


His name is Jojo. His sister is Daisy but she is shy.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Opps wrong thread! sorry ladies!
Bumpkins, do you have any peach ice cream you want to share?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> She definitely has a huge moral dilemma. I would think that conflict would trouble her greatly, but I guess she just thinks she's right. Part of our faith as Christians is obedience.


bonbf3
Obedience to rules made by man?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Look up the spelling and grammar of too/to/two.



theyarnlady said:


> I like him to and I am not even catholic(sorry to tired to look up spelling)


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Are they equally nutritious or just delicious?



bonbf3 said:


> Leave it to you to think of the most amazing way to fill that pool. I think cream soda and root beer are equally delicious.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Not much of a proof reader.



bonbf3 said:


> You spelled it exactly right, dear Yarnie.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Good night. I'm smiling too.



bonbf3 said:


> Good night, friends. You've brought a smile to my face as I toodle off to bed.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> Look up the spelling and grammar of too/to/two.


Oh, my, a perfect person! Wow!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> bonbf3
> Obedience to rules made by man?


Obedience to God's laws, the simplest of which is
"Love one another."


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> Look up the spelling and grammar of too/to/two.


If you can't be nice, please go home.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> Are they equally nutritious or just delicious?


I'm pretty sure they're equally nutritious. Zero equals zero? That's why they taste so good!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> Not much of a proof reader.


When reading others' posts, I look deeper - for meaning. I try not to let the superficiality of spelling distract me from what the writer is telling us. Communication is the goal.

Also, I try not to point out the mistakes of others. I make enough of my own to keep me busy. Besides, why would I deliberately make someone feel bad? That is definitely NOT a goal.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm pretty sure they're equally nutritious. Zero equals zero? That's why they taste so good!


I make a delicious drink with liquor and cream soda. Supposedly fashioned after the drink served in the Harry Potter theme park.

I'll have to look it up and post it.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> When reading others' posts, I look deeper - for meaning. I try not to let the superficiality of spelling distract me from what the writer is telling us. Communication is the goal.
> 
> Also, I try not to point out the mistakes of others. I make enough of my own to keep me busy. Besides, why would I deliberately make someone feel bad? That is definitely NOT a goal.


Bonnie, you do this because you are a nice person, and your mother taught you manners. These folks were probably raised in the wilderness with wolves. No manners, rules of behavior, or morals has ever been part of their experience. Total Philistines.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Bonnie, you do this because you are a nice person, and your mother taught you manners. These folks were probably raised in the wilderness with wolves. No manners, rules of behavior, or morals has ever been part of their experience. Total Philistines.


That would explain their 'pack' mentality. They seem to all show up at the same time, attack and then leave.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

DH just watched a show on wolves. Said they are the only animal that kills to just kill. Doesn't eat it just kills it. Sad.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Praise God! Praise all Gods and Goddesses! Praise all people who made this possible! The Supreme Court struck down DOMA!!! They found that California's Prop 8 had no standing with the Supreme Court. This is a great day in American history and I am incredibly glad I have been here to see it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> His name is Jojo. His sister is Daisy but she is shy.


Good to know Jojo and Daisy will be there to protect us. Do they eat ice cream too?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Obedience to God's laws, the simplest of which is
> "Love one another."


So very true Bonnie :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> When reading others' posts, I look deeper - for meaning. I try not to let the superficiality of spelling distract me from what the writer is telling us. Communication is the goal.
> 
> Also, I try not to point out the mistakes of others. I make enough of my own to keep me busy. Besides, why would I deliberately make someone feel bad? That is definitely NOT a goal.


 Some people only look to find fault in others no matter how trivial it is; sad that their lives are so empty


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> DH just watched a show on wolves. Said they are the only animal that kills to just kill. Doesn't eat it just kills it. Sad.


They aren't the only ones mink are like that. Hubby had show pigeons and a mink got into coop and killed them all.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good to know Jojo and Daisy will be there to protect us. Do they eat ice cream too?


Jojo will eat anything even onions. He is a pig. He weighs over 110 lbs. He thinks he is still a puppy and should be able to sit in the chair with you. Feels like a bear sitting on you. :-D


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Some people only look to find fault in others no matter how trivial it is; sad that their lives are so empty


Isn't it and they sure don't like when facts are put out there. They seem to want to avoid the truth.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> They aren't the only ones mink are like that. Hubby had show pigeons and a mink got into coop and killed them all.


I didn't know mink were like that. Did they not eat the pigeons? Poor hubby.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

damemary said:


> Look up the spelling and grammar of too/to/two.


Oh thanks uses, what woods i does with outs yous to helps me bees a butter spel ers.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> DH just watched a show on wolves. Said they are the only animal that kills to just kill. Doesn't eat it just kills it. Sad.


Much as I love our cats, I have to admit they will tease and kill just because it's their nature. They don't eat the rats or the voles


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I didn't know mink were like that. Did they not eat the pigeons? Poor hubby.


No he just killed them all and left. Knew it was a mink when hubby open coop door. friends father raised mink, and you never forget the smell. They have a smell to them like a skank does.

Please DM make sure you chedck my spelling. I am trying to be creative this morning.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Jojo will eat anything even onions. He is a pig. He weighs over 110 lbs. He thinks he is still a puppy and should be able to sit in the chair with you. Feels like a bear sitting on you. :-D


My brother & SIL dog loved carrots, would dig them out of the garden and munch away on them. Tried radish and onions but spit them back out. They are such fun


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> My brother & SIL dog loved carrots, would dig them out of the garden and munch away on them. Tried radish and onions but spit them back out. They are such fun


That's funny. Was he a puppy or full grown dog? We used to have another rescue Airedale that went blueberry picking with us and would eat the blueberries off the ground. We have found that Jojo won't eat hot peppers. Anything that is red he thinks it has red hot sauce in it. He turns his head away from it. lol


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good to know Jojo and Daisy will be there to protect us. Do they eat ice cream too?


I'm looking forward to meeting Jojo and Daisy - I love those names!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Jojo will eat anything even onions. He is a pig. He weighs over 110 lbs. He thinks he is still a puppy and should be able to sit in the chair with you. Feels like a bear sitting on you. :-D


He's an expert dog! :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> No he just killed them all and left. Knew it was a mink when hubby open coop door. friends father raised mink, and you never forget the smell. They have a smell to them like a skank does.
> 
> Please DM make sure you chedck my spelling. I am trying to be creative this morning.


You have been very creative!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That's funny. Was he a puppy or full grown dog? We used to have another rescue Airedale that went blueberry picking with us and would eat the blueberries off the ground. We have found that Jojo won't eat hot peppers. Anything that is red he thinks it has red hot sauce in it. He turns his head away from it. lol


Smart boy!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Ya'll have fun today. I have 3 grands here today. Both of the hounds are with them. Sooo will be busy most of the day. Love!ttfn


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ya'll have fun today. I have 3 grands here today. Both of the hounds are with them. Sooo will be busy most of the day. Love!ttfn


Sounds like a great day!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ya'll have fun today. I have 3 grands here today. Both of the hounds are with them. Sooo will be busy most of the day. Love!ttfn


Have a great day


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> My brother & SIL dog loved carrots, would dig them out of the garden and munch away on them. Tried radish and onions but spit them back out. They are such fun


My dog did that but it was strawberries. We put netting around then as the robin was eating them. Went out to pick some and here was Sammy under the netting eating strawberries, and right close to him was the robin, think bird was happy sammy gave her an opening.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That's funny. Was he a puppy or full grown dog? We used to have another rescue Airedale that went blueberry picking with us and would eat the blueberries off the ground. We have found that Jojo won't eat hot peppers. Anything that is red he thinks it has red hot sauce in it. He turns his head away from it. lol


Ziggy was a shepherd-beagle cross, adopted as a puppy and their biggest baby for about 10 years; it was really hard when he died. Lots of really good memories though - he was a real character


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Have fun, I'm enjoying mine, but they sure make me tired. I now know why you have kids when you are young.


 :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## lydreina (Jul 14, 2012)

damemary said:


> Karl Rove, super-devious and smart, isn't seen much these days and he craves the spotlight. I vote they're stupid and unorganized. Loving it.


I'm hoping he's working in the background..... too many issues w/ this administration don't pass the smell test.
I've decided that Obama is the Roger Dangerfield of international leaders.... He just can't get any respect!!! Most people don't admire and respect weakness.
Thanks for the invite to this topic.... good to know I'm not alone.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> My dog did that but it was strawberries. We put netting around then as the robin was eating them. Went out to pick some and here was Sammy under the netting eating strawberries, and right close to him was the robin, think bird was happy sammy gave her an opening.


Love pet stories - bet Sammy was smart in a lot of other ways too


----------



## lydreina (Jul 14, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ya'll have fun today. I have 3 grands here today. Both of the hounds are with them. Sooo will be busy most of the day. Love!ttfn


I'm jealous!!! Nothing better than getting to spend the day with one of the best gifts from God!!! Enjoy them, including the insanity that come with grands.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lydreina said:


> I'm hoping he's working in the background..... too many issues w/ this administration don't pass the smell test.
> I've decided that Obama is the Roger Dangerfield of international leaders.... He just can't get any respect!!! Most people don't admire and respect weakness.
> Thanks for the invite to this topic.... good to know I'm not alone.


Welcome Lydreina - very nice to meet you


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lydreina said:


> I'm jealous!!! Nothing better than getting to spend the day with one of the best gifts from God!!! Enjoy them, including the insanity that come with grands.


happy to see you here, feel free to enjoy yourself.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

juds park ends my's spilling and seei's is gotten best er. 

D'S M'S isn't eyes smelt ones.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Look up the spelling and grammar of too/to/two.


theyarnlady
we know, those three letter words can be a pain.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Don't think so. Why don't you read the ruling. DOMA is still the rule in 37 states.
> 
> This is another very sad day for our country. One more step in its destruction. I don't know why you are praising God. God is allowing us to destroy ourselves.


joeysomma
and you wonder why some of your relatives do not like you?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

too's snnoze loose moose floozie dooze zooies usee joose 

Whoze carze notze meze.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> DH just watched a show on wolves. Said they are the only animal that kills to just kill. Doesn't eat it just kills it. Sad.


Country Bumpkins
In your world, God created wolfs as well, so take it up with God.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

DOMA is not the rule in the 37 states that don't yet allow same-sex marriage. When each of those states allows same-sex marriage, DOMA will be the rule. God is blessing this country with more love and diversity.


joeysomma said:


> Don't think so. Why don't you read the ruling. DOMA is still the rule in 37 states.
> 
> This is another very sad day for our country. One more step in its destruction. I don't know why you are praising God. God is allowing us to destroy ourselves.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lydreina said:


> I'm hoping he's working in the background..... too many issues w/ this administration don't pass the smell test.
> I've decided that Obama is the Roger Dangerfield of international leaders.... He just can't get any respect!!! Most people don't admire and respect weakness.
> Thanks for the invite to this topic.... good to know I'm not alone.


lydreina
keep trying to convince yourself - you are not alone however you are in small company and that is meant in many ways.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> juds park ends my's spilling and seei's is gotten best er.
> 
> D'S M'S isn't eyes smelt ones.


theyarnlady
does not look much different than your usual postings.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Seems Seattle Soul's group, where she is the moderator, has already failed.

Not only does she mock God, but she also needs to continue using KP's threads to make her points as no one cares what she might have to say in her own Rav group that only started yesterday or only a few days ago. Most Libs refused to follow her and leave KP for their discussions according to their posts on another KP thread. The boat left the pier and sank with her as the anchor.

Didn't we all agree this would happen? They posts on several KP threads, yet have no home where they want to be. 

Let's continue using the cold shoulder as has been suggested by Knit Crazy.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes because they are so lonley they have to visit us.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lydreina,

Welcome to the thread where the nice people are to discuss, live and laugh with you.

Sometimes we'll even laugh at you and you us! We have lots of good discussions and fun on this thread.

You'll soon recognize those who wear the white hats and those who wear the black hats. 

I hope you'll continue to post amongst us and ignore those who will attack you personally and spread their hate.

Don't take them seriously, as they attack all the "good" ladies here yet we know they have no filter or control of their evil words and actions.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes because they are so lonley they have to visit us.


We don't have to answer the door.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lydreina said:


> I'm hoping he's working in the background..... too many issues w/ this administration don't pass the smell test.
> I've decided that Obama is the Roger Dangerfield of international leaders.... He just can't get any respect!!! Most people don't admire and respect weakness.
> Thanks for the invite to this topic.... good to know I'm not alone.


It's nice to have you here.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lydreina said:


> I'm hoping he's working in the background..... too many issues w/ this administration don't pass the smell test.
> I've decided that Obama is the Roger Dangerfield of international leaders.... He just can't get any respect!!! Most people don't admire and respect weakness.
> Thanks for the invite to this topic.... good to know I'm not alone.


I like Carl Rove, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> joeysomma
> and you wonder why some of your relatives do not like you?


Huckleberry, you can't keep yourself from stepping over the line, can you? You really must learn some restraint.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

They are to busy trying to attract attention to prove their self worth. Even starting a new site for them does not get it. Sounds like some are manic depressive to me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Huckleberry, you can't keep yourself from stepping over the line, can you? You really must learn some restraint.


some one like that has no restraint, they do not know the meaning of it Bonnie.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> We don't have to answer the door.


no we don't they are out to lunch right now?????


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> some one like that has no restraint, they do not know the meaning of it Bonnie.


I noticed. :roll:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> don't let her scare you, she has short legs and we will have a head start on her. :thumbup:


CB doesn't scare me. She will probably share the ice cream before she pulls me into the pool. :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

CB - the pond is perfect for a kayak adventure. Have you ever been kayaking? If not, I will gladly paddle you around. It is so relaxing.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I thnk we'll have to ask somebody's fairy godmother to help us out with one of those special taps of the wand that guarantees a bottomless gallon of i.c. Many taps - one for each gallon, and we'll all eat until we're sick!


How about if the fairy godmother taps each of us. That way the gallon we are holding (I think 1/2 gallon actually) will always be full and at the temperature/consistency we enjoy. No melting ice cream as that is a total waste of good food.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

ROTFLMAO, sweetie. What you're seeing is freedom of speech and association in action. I'm a member of KP. I post here. Is KP the be all and end all of my life? Am I incapable of ignoring slime like you? Of course I can ignore you. I'm responding to you now to make sure I don't have to bother trying to tell you what you already know for the billionth time. Of course KP isn't the be all and end all of my life. That's what it is for you. i pity you.

Please, I know this is difficult for you, but do try to remember that you are not my judge. God is, period. When he judges you, what will be the result? I think you will be surprised.


knitpresentgifts said:


> Seems Seattle Soul's group, where she is the moderator, has already failed.
> 
> Not only does she mock God, but she also needs to continue using KP's threads to make her points as no one cares what she might have to say in her own Rav group that only started yesterday or only a few days ago. Most Libs refused to follow her and leave KP for their discussions according to their posts on another KP thread. The boat left the pier and sank with her as the anchor.
> 
> ...


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Seems Seattle Soul's group, where she is the moderator, has already failed.
> 
> Not only does she mock God, but she also needs to continue using KP's threads to make her points as no one cares what she might have to say in her own Rav group that only started yesterday or only a few days ago. Most Libs refused to follow her and leave KP for their discussions according to their posts on another KP thread. The boat left the pier and sank with her as the anchor.
> 
> ...


Yay!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh thanks uses, what woods i does with outs yous to helps me bees a butter spel ers.


Good one Yarnie, you are too cute!

Yu'al is singular al'yu'al is plural.

(Ipad does not want to let me put this on here)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lydreina said:


> I'm hoping he's working in the background..... too many issues w/ this administration don't pass the smell test.
> I've decided that Obama is the Roger Dangerfield of international leaders.... He just can't get any respect!!! Most people don't admire and respect weakness.
> Thanks for the invite to this topic.... good to know I'm not alone.


Glad you came over here as we have a great time so don't allow the few Trolls to bother you.

We are planning a pretend pool party so join us in the fun. Welcome!


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

Have been very busy but have returned. Will try to keep abreast of the goings on. I bought a new suit for the pool party.

I'll bring the hard ice tea. What's for lunch or dinner? We must have a menu.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> How about if the fairy godmother taps each of us. That way the gallon we are holding (I think 1/2 gallon actually) will always be full and at the temperature/consistency we enjoy. No melting ice cream as that is a total waste of good food.


I think she'll do it - it'll earn her a big tip!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Have been very busy but have returned. Will try to keep abreast of the goings on. I bought a new suit for the pool party.
> 
> I'll bring the hard ice tea. What's for lunch or dinner? We must have a menu.


You're right! FOOD!


----------



## lydreina (Jul 14, 2012)

another dig???? is that the best you can do? I'd hoped that you could defend your position and maybe convince others that you are correct.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> CB - the pond is perfect for a kayak adventure. Have you ever been kayaking? If not, I will gladly paddle you around. It is so relaxing.


nope we are jet skiing that means we would swamp the kayak

Besides it is so ak key. :roll: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lydreina said:


> another dig???? is that the best you can do? I'd hoped that you could defend your position and maybe convince others that you are correct.


don't count on that happening any time soon. :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You're right! FOOD!


i go for anything you want to make? What were you thinking of.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I was thinking about that, then I thought that's it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I was wondering do any of you think those doll's are age appropriate ? Just want to know what you think?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lydreina said:


> I'm jealous!!! Nothing better than getting to spend the day with one of the best gifts from God!!! Enjoy them, including the insanity that come with grands.


I know I am Blessed. Got 3 next door. Only thing is the other 2 are on the other side of the state. You are right nothing better in the world. There has never been sanity so it is not so bad. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> CB doesn't scare me. She will probably share the ice cream before she pulls me into the pool. :thumbup:[/quote You know me girlie! :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> CB - the pond is perfect for a kayak adventure. Have you ever been kayaking? If not, I will gladly paddle you around. It is so relaxing.


If the kayak is as dangerous as the thing at the water park. I don't know about it. Sounds scarey to me. Don't want to see the light yet. lol Would I slide out if my bootay gets hung upside down????? :roll:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> nope we are jet skiing that means we would swamp the kayak
> 
> Besides it is so ak key. :roll: :lol:


Did you say ski? How about a little water skiing?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> i go for anything you want to make? What were you thinking of.


We could do a pig in a pit. Is there a pit? Can Jojo dig one for us?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I was wondering do any of you think those doll's are age appropriate ? Just want to know what you think?


Lydriena is talking about digs, and Yarnie is talking about dolls. What have I missed! I thought I'd read all the pages.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Say ladies, Seattle is smoking weed again as she said on Smoking that some of us are trying to join her new site on Ravelry called Oasis, but that she is preventing it! What a joke.

Meerkat is keeping me up to date and says Seattle is nuts. She was watching for Seattle to set up the new site.

I won't waste a minute looking at Seattle's site as even her friends aren't following her! Aren't they an odd group of Stoogies?

Good night ladies! I'm tired as went to the knitting group today had fun but tired.


----------



## lydreina (Jul 14, 2012)

I'll bring the Margarita machine..... I might need one after the ObamaCare discussion.... gheezzzzz
I'm glad I went to church tonight.... I was starting to have evil thoughts. Luv you guys..... let's stay sane together, that really irritate Huck & BP


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lydreina said:


> I'll bring the Margarita machine..... I might need one after the ObamaCare discussion.... gheezzzzz
> I'm glad I went to church tonight.... I was starting to have evil thoughts. Luv you guys..... let's stay sane together, that really irritate Huck & BP


Yes, church does help. Keep the faith.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> CB - the pond is perfect for a kayak adventure. Have you ever been kayaking? If not, I will gladly paddle you around. It is so relaxing.


You are going to paddle me around? Oh how sweet of you!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

How was your day with the grands CB? Yarnie - hope the sun is finally shining for you; we still have rain showers here. Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How was your day with the grands CB? Yarnie - hope the sun is finally shining for you; we still have rain showers here. Hope everyone is having a good day.


kitty the party is still going strong. My kids will be home tonight. It is not for a weak person to tend to this bunch. Lol Kids plus a full grown Blood hound, bassett hound and my sick little terrior. After they go home I have to clean for the Sweet 16's birthday party. :lol: Hope you get some sunshine soon. You have a wonderful day too.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> nope we are jet skiing that means we would swamp the kayak
> 
> Besides it is so ak key. :roll: :lol:


You best watch out when I get the kayak up to ramming speed. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> kitty the party is still going strong. My kids will be home tonight. It is not for a weak person to tend to this bunch. Lol Kids plus a full grown Blood hound, bassett hound and my sick little terrior. After they go home I have to clean for the Sweet 16's birthday party. :lol: Hope you get some sunshine soon. You have a wonderful day too.


You are going to be busy! I know what you mean - it's not for the weak. We're getting ready for family beach trip - twenty-one of us, and 13 are kids! We're sadly outnumbered!! Just getting ready takes a good while.
:-o :-o :shock:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> If the kayak is as dangerous as the thing at the water park. I don't know about it. Sounds scarey to me. Don't want to see the light yet. lol Would I slide out if my bootay gets hung upside down????? :roll:


CB, the kayak is perfectly safe. We will have a nice leisurely paddle around the pond,sipping our milk shakes. That is until Yarnie comes after us with the jet ski. We'll see who ends up in the pond first. It will be battle stations and ramming speed.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> CB, the kayak is perfectly safe. We will have a nice leisurely paddle around the pond,sipping our milk shakes. That is until Yarnie comes after us with the jet ski. We'll see who ends up in the pond first. It will be battle stations and ramming speed.


Ok if you say so . I trust you. But Yarnie you will have to play sweet. :!: Solowegirl you will have to wear your life jacket just in case.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You are going to be busy! I know what you mean - it's not for the weak. We're getting ready for family beach trip - twenty-one of us, and 13 are kids! We're sadly outnumbered!! Just getting ready takes a good while.
> :-o :-o :shock:


You will need a vacation after vacation. :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You will need a vacation after vacation. :shock:


So true - but worth it! :lol:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> You best watch out when I get the kayak up to ramming speed. :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I am using food cans to increase the muscles in my arms so I can paddle too!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

It is steamy hot here around 88 with a chance of showers. DH went outside to check on the tomatoes but came right back in to say it is too hot. We have been getting a few little yellow tomatoes , lettuce, green onions, and mint for fresh tea. Yum, good.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> It is steamy hot here around 88 with a chance of showers. DH went outside to check on the tomatoes but came right back in to say it is too hot. We have been getting a few little yellow tomatoes , lettuce, green onions, and mint for fresh tea. Yum, good.


Jane, you are getting more from your garden than I am. We leave tomorrow morning early for our yearly trip to CA to see DD2. All I've picked so far is radishes. Lettuce is a week away from picking. Cucumbers and peas are jumping up. My tomatoes and peppers are 2-3 weeks away from ripening. What I'm worried most about is zucchini and yellow squash. It's close. I will probably come home to huge squash that is past ripe. I am taking DD some dried oregano parsley and sage. My herbs are producing well.

I am taking my current knitting project (about half done) and a couple of novels. DH and I will spend some if our visit dog sitting while our DD is at work, so I need my distractions. Glad to hear your garden is doing so well. I'll keep in touch. I hope you and my other friends have a great 4th of July.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You will need a vacation after vacation. :shock:


I am finally back on this site. The other one is crazy with those people. Help!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I am finally back on this site. The other one is crazy with those people. Help!


Lukelucy
Ain't that the truth.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> So true - but worth it! :lol:


It is always worth the work to spend time with family. I got tickled thinking about all of your flip-flops lined up outside the door of you vacation. How in the world does everyone keep with them?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I am finally back on this site. The other one is crazy with those people. Help!


Lukelucy just stay here. Not worth getting upset. More fun here.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> It is steamy hot here around 88 with a chance of showers. DH went outside to check on the tomatoes but came right back in to say it is too hot. We have been getting a few little yellow tomatoes , lettuce, green onions, and mint for fresh tea. Yum, good.


Oh Jane I would be shouting if it was 88. It was 102 today on the bank . I think it is 100% humidity. No tomatoes yet tho. Just a few cucumbers and a pepper. Took me over an hour to water flowers by hand. Whew glad I am inside. Don't get to hot Jane. Take care of yourself.XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Jane, you are getting more from your garden than I am. We leave tomorrow morning early for our yearly trip to CA to see DD2. All I've picked so far is radishes. Lettuce is a week away from picking. Cucumbers and peas are jumping up. My tomatoes and peppers are 2-3 weeks away from ripening. What I'm worried most about is zucchini and yellow squash. It's close. I will probably come home to huge squash that is past ripe. I am taking DD some dried oregano parsley and sage. My herbs are producing well.
> 
> I am taking my current knitting project (about half done) and a couple of novels. DH and I will spend some if our visit dog sitting while our DD is at work, so I need my distractions. Glad to hear your garden is doing so well. I'll keep in touch. I hope you and my other friends have a great 4th of July.


Praying angels to watch over you on your trip to DD's. Have a great time. We will be happy to hear how everything is going. Happy 4th to you too!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma this is for you! http://newsok.com/article/3856764


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> kitty the party is still going strong. My kids will be home tonight. It is not for a weak person to tend to this bunch. Lol Kids plus a full grown Blood hound, bassett hound and my sick little terrior. After they go home I have to clean for the Sweet 16's birthday party. :lol: Hope you get some sunshine soon. You have a wonderful day too.


You could put the energizer bunny to shame  . Sounds like a lot of fun for every one except the sick puppy. 16th birthday is a pretty special time - is she your only grand daughter?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> You are going to be busy! I know what you mean - it's not for the weak. We're getting ready for family beach trip - twenty-one of us, and 13 are kids! We're sadly outnumbered!! Just getting ready takes a good while.
> :-o :-o :shock:


Have fun at the beach Bonnie, hope you have a wonderful vacation. You can practice your laps before the pool party


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> CB, the kayak is perfectly safe. We will have a nice leisurely paddle around the pond,sipping our milk shakes. That is until Yarnie comes after us with the jet ski. We'll see who ends up in the pond first. It will be battle stations and ramming speed.


I'll pick berries and watch from the side with Jojo to protect me from the snakes.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> It is steamy hot here around 88 with a chance of showers. DH went outside to check on the tomatoes but came right back in to say it is too hot. We have been getting a few little yellow tomatoes , lettuce, green onions, and mint for fresh tea. Yum, good.


Eating from your garden sounds yummy Jane. Do you also dry your mint for tea during the winter?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Happy 4th of July to you Knit Crazy and hope you have a wonderful holiday with DD.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Thanks CB. That is very good news!
> 
> My Grands go home tomorrow, husband leaving for fishing. I will have all day Saturday to recover.


I'm sure you enjoyed all your time with the grands, but it will be nice to have a day just for yourself to do what ever you like. Hope you spoil yourself


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> It is steamy hot here around 88 with a chance of showers. DH went outside to check on the tomatoes but came right back in to say it is too hot. We have been getting a few little yellow tomatoes , lettuce, green onions, and mint for fresh tea. Yum, good.


It was like that here, too. I was out for a few minutes, said this is for the bird, went back in. So humid. Usual for summer, but we've been spared until now. That was this afternoon. Just had a little storm - beautiful rain.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> It is steamy hot here around 88 with a chance of showers. DH went outside to check on the tomatoes but came right back in to say it is too hot. We have been getting a few little yellow tomatoes , lettuce, green onions, and mint for fresh tea. Yum, good.


Nice garden, Jane.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Jane, you are getting more from your garden than I am. We leave tomorrow morning early for our yearly trip to CA to see DD2. All I've picked so far is radishes. Lettuce is a week away from picking. Cucumbers and peas are jumping up. My tomatoes and peppers are 2-3 weeks away from ripening. What I'm worried most about is zucchini and yellow squash. It's close. I will probably come home to huge squash that is past ripe. I am taking DD some dried oregano parsley and sage. My herbs are producing well.
> 
> I am taking my current knitting project (about half done) and a couple of novels. DH and I will spend some if our visit dog sitting while our DD is at work, so I need my distractions. Glad to hear your garden is doing so well. I'll keep in touch. I hope you and my other friends have a great 4th of July.


Have a good safe trip!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You could put the energizer bunny to shame  . Sounds like a lot of fun for every one except the sick puppy. 16th birthday is a pretty special time - is she your only grand daughter?


Yes she is my one and only granddaughter. She is the sweetest and most loving gd anyone could ever have. She is growing along spirtually too. She was a premie at 4lbs 8ozs. She was 6 weeks early. She was in the children's hospital for 2 weeks and came home with a heart monitor. She is my heart but so are the 4 boys.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Thanks CB. That is very good news!
> 
> My Grands go home tomorrow, husband leaving for fishing. I will have all day Saturday to recover.


Isn't great?! Enjoy your day off. Sleep late. You deserve it. :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I am finally back on this site. The other one is crazy with those people. Help!


Welcome back!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'll pick berries and watch from the side with Jojo to protect me from the snakes.


kitty we can make smoothies with the berries. Jojo would love to go with you. He is a people's person dog. lol He is not all courageous tho. I went outside to let the sick dog out in my pink house coat yesterday and I scared him and he started barking at me. I guess he reconize me. :roll:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is always worth the work to spend time with family. I got tickled thinking about all of your flip-flops lined up outside the door of you vacation. How in the world does everyone keep with them?


I don't know. The craziest is the sunscreen before hitting the water. Big ones, little ones, grown ones - all getting slathered or sprayed! Mealtime is the best - we're all together. And evenings - we play games and cards. I taught them canasta a couple of years ago - they loved it and played together after we got back. This time my granddaughter is bringing her crocheting - but I'm not so sure she'll be inside long enough to do any.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Double post - tried to post picture - couldn't get to the one I wanted. I"ll try another time. Going to bed. Back soon!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I don't know. The craziest is the sunscreen before hitting the water. Big ones, little ones, grown ones - all getting slathered or sprayed! Mealtime is the best - we're all together. And evenings - we play games and cards. I taught them canasta a couple of years ago - they loved it and played together after we got back. This time my granddaughter is bringing her crocheting - but I'm not so sure she'll be inside long enough to do any.
> 
> My desktop is a picture from last year of all the colorful boogie-boards and flip-flops lined up on the porch. If I can figure out how to post it, I will.


I can just see it. There are only 12 of us so I know half of what you go thru. I would love to see the picture of all the flip-flops and boogie boards. Sounds so wonderful! You will have a great vacation! What about all the beach towels? lol 
Did you say y'all stay in a house?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I can just see it. There are only 12 of us so I know half of what you go thru. I would love to see the picture of all the flip-flops and boogie boards. Sounds so wonderful! You will have a great vacation! What about all the beach towels? lol
> Did you say y'all stay in a house?


House, yes. Usually we go to Charleston,but this year it's the Gulf. New place. New beach! We'll fill it to the seams - will have to bite the bullet and get a bigger one soon. How about you? You must need a pretty big place, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Double post - tried to post picture - couldn't get to the one I wanted. I"ll try another time. Going to bed. Back soon!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh, my - now that I've figured this out, there'll be no stopping me! See you all - Happy Fourth of July!


Janeway - you wanted pictures of us - so here is mine. This was taken last summer at the beach. :shock:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I wouldn't say so, but you are entitled to your opinion.



Janeway said:


> Oh, my, a perfect person! Wow!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Have fun at the beach Bonnie, hope you have a wonderful vacation. You can practice your laps before the pool party


Thanks!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, my - now that I've figured this out, there'll be no stopping me! See you all - Happy Fourth of July!
> 
> Janeway - you wanted pictures of us - so here is mine. This was taken last summer at the beach. :shock:


OH Bonnie I am so happy to see your face. Thank you! You are kinda what I pictured you to be. I was just thinking darker hair. Love the beach pic. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> House, yes. Usually we go to Charleston,but this year it's the Gulf. New place. New beach! We'll fill it to the seams - will have to bite the bullet and get a bigger one soon. How about you? You must need a pretty big place, too.


We usually get the biggest condo we can find. Kids on every couch and blow up beds. We stay on the Gulf too. I am spoiled to white sand. I have a box on my back porch that I stick my feet in when I get lonely for the beach. The youngest gs and I put shells in it and we find them.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Eating from your garden sounds yummy Jane. Do you also dry your mint for tea during the winter?


I have never tried drying mint. Great idea. Thanks.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> OH Bonnie I am so happy to see your face. Thank you! You are kinda what I pictured you to be. I was just thinking darker hair. Love the beach pic. :thumbup:


Glad you like the beach pic. It wasn't usually so tidy! Maybe this year I'll take one of what it looks like without the "intervention."

As for the hair color - that's my real color. I colored it blonde all my life - then decided to see what it really looked like. Waaay darker than I expected. It took a while to get used to it.

Happy Fourth!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Glad you like the beach pic. It wasn't usually so tidy! Maybe this year I'll take one of what it looks like without the "intervention."
> 
> As for the hair color - that's my real color. I colored it blonde all my life - then decided to see what it really looked like. Waaay darker than I expected. It took a while to get used to it.
> 
> Happy Fourth!


Bonnie,

Great photo. Thank you for showing us who you are. Love it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy miss telling you to have a safe trip and enjoy.

Lydreina Margaritas can i have mine with out marg in my ritas. No much of drinker. Fall asleep after just one glass of wine. Don't want to miss watching Solowaygirl and CB hitting water with my waves from Jet ski. Not nice but fun to watch.
CB hope your gang doesn't cause you to much fun. 16 wow, How about an over 60 party we could do it and all celebrate.

Janie love spearmint ice tea, going to try chocolate mint this year. 

LuckyL, stay away from the little minds never win, to much hot air.
WCknitty, no rain but really mean looking clouds. But sprinkles.
Humid down today yea, don't want southern heat.

Joey a day off you will be lost with that. Bet you will still get up early.

Rabbit atae my green bean leaves, but hoping leaves left on it help them return fencing around them know. Small tomatoes, and expect blossom end rot with all the rain. But weeds doing good.

Bon love the hair, and pictures and beach line up. Can't imagine all the fun you must have.

Off to have coffee, and muffine Almond poppy seed it is on my deit don't you know. 

See not much chatter from outer space nice for a change.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> So true - but worth it! :lol:


Bon, is this you in your new Avatar? If so, I knew you would be wearing a lovely smile.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I am finally back on this site. The other one is crazy with those people. Help!


Yes, Lucy, those people are still in Kindergarten. They don't really know anything except how to bad mouth anything anyone says. Isn't it a shame with the World Wide Web there are still people who haven't learned very much.

Glad you are back where people are lovely and very intelligent. Our pool party is going well--lots of fun! CB will be a wonderful host with lots of fun planned.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, Lucy, those people are still in Kindergarten. They don't really know anything except how to bad mouth anything anyone says. Isn't it a shame with the World Wide Web there are still people who haven't learned very much.
> 
> Glad you are back where people are lovely and very intelligent. Our pool party is going well--lots of fun! CB will be a wonderful host with lots of fun planned.


Can't wait to go. We should really meet!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lydreina said:


> I'll bring the Margarita machine..... I might need one after the ObamaCare discussion.... gheezzzzz
> I'm glad I went to church tonight.... I was starting to have evil thoughts. Luv you guys..... let's stay sane together, that really irritate Huck & BP


Yes, lovely lady, glad you joined us so thank you for PMing me asking about finding nice people.

I cannot drink alcohol because of taking too many meds, but maybe I could smell them.

Church does help after reading the hateful garbage they spew everywhere they write.

We will have a great time without the nasty trolls!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Yarnie, the animals are hungry around here too as something ate a big bite out of our one large yellow tomato as it was ripe on the side that it ate. So far lettuce is OK, but it is just too hot already with 89 yesterday.

Knit, have a great safe trip as we will miss you so hurry back as we will miss your input.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lovely ladies, CB sent me a picture of her--what a knock-out as she is beautiful inside and out. Gosh it sure is great to see what my KP friends look like.

If you don't want those trolls to see your pictures, PM me as I have nearly everyone's email address so we can exchange things privately. Any of you who do nor want me to share your email addresses, just send me a note as I do not give them out without permission.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> joeysomma this is for you! http://newsok.com/article/3856764


Yes, it is such a shame that stores have to sue to uphold their beliefs where we are supposed to have freedom of speech. I shop at Hobby Lobby and praise them for their stance on this subject.

I also eat (when we eat lunch out) at Chick-fil-lay. I know I misspelled it but this Ipad has a mind of its own, but maybe you will know what I mean.

Computer still down as SIL busy so cannot print patterns. Tried writing out one, but got too confused that I gave up.

I must get busy with laundry and housework as I'm behind. Talk later.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Glad you like the beach pic. It wasn't usually so tidy! Maybe this year I'll take one of what it looks like without the "intervention."
> 
> As for the hair color - that's my real color. I colored it blonde all my life - then decided to see what it really looked like. Waaay darker than I expected. It took a while to get used to it.
> 
> Happy Fourth!


I'm in Denver waiting for my plane. Bonnie, love your new avatar, which let's us see you better. It seems like we have all gotten to know each other well.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Bonnie,
> 
> Great photo. Thank you for showing us who you are. Love it.


You're welcome. Hope it didn't scare anybody! :shock:

It is fun to put a face with all the posts.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I'm in Denver waiting for my plane. Bonnie, love your new avatar, which let's us see you better. It seems like we have all gotten to know each other well.


Have a good flight. We're just loading the car. Do you think these other ladies can hold down the fort for us? You have internet - I won't unless I borrow someone's laptop. Actually, we may not have an internet connection where we are - wilderness!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We usually get the biggest condo we can find. Kids on every couch and blow up beds. We stay on the Gulf too. I am spoiled to white sand. I have a box on my back porch that I stick my feet in when I get lonely for the beach. The youngest gs and I put shells in it and we find them.


I love the box idea! This is our first trip together to the Gulf - looking forward to it! The big kids are used to big waves, so we'll see what they think. I hear it's beautiful.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Bonnie,
> 
> Great photo. Thank you for showing us who you are. Love it.


Thanks, Lukelucy. I always think it's fun to see who's who.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Lovely ladies, CB sent me a picture of her--what a knock-out as she is beautiful inside and out. Gosh it sure is great to see what my KP friends look like.
> 
> If you don't want those trolls to see your pictures, PM me as I have nearly everyone's email address so we can exchange things privately. Any of you who do nor want me to share your email addresses, just send me a note as I do not give them out without permission.


I'd love pictures, too. Please PM me for my email address. There will be a delay right now.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You're welcome. Hope it didn't scare anybody! :shock:
> 
> It is fun to put a face with all the posts.


No why would we be scared of that sweet smile. Love the hair color. Didn't scare me at all. Made me smile.


----------



## lydreina (Jul 14, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I love the box idea! This is our first trip together to the Gulf - looking forward to it! The big kids are used to big waves, so we'll see what they think. I hear it's beautiful.


Have fun and enjoy the craziness..... We just got back from a week at the beach w son, dil, 2 grand babies, adult daughter and her serious boyfriend (who had a serious chat about his intentions to wait until our daughter has completed CPA tests to propose). we rented a bigger house so boyfriend would have his own room. I told our daughter that I knew they were adults buy I was paying the bills so my rules..... no bed buddies. He never crossed the line. She just laughter.... said she understood.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes she is my one and only granddaughter. She is the sweetest and most loving gd anyone could ever have. She is growing along spirtually too. She was a premie at 4lbs 8ozs. She was 6 weeks early. She was in the children's hospital for 2 weeks and came home with a heart monitor. She is my heart but so are the 4 boys.


I know they are all precious to you and think it is so wonderful that you have such a close, loving relationship with your grands. Never felt close to the grandmother that lived near us and the other was in Germany and only saw her once when I was 13. Hope she has a wonderful birthday celebration.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, my - now that I've figured this out, there'll be no stopping me! See you all - Happy Fourth of July!
> 
> Janeway - you wanted pictures of us - so here is mine. This was taken last summer at the beach. :shock:


Love your pic Bonnie - you look very happy and relaxed


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=481398955286969&set=a.420586628034869.96981.420580514702147&type=1&theater This is us!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I know they are all precious to you and think it is so wonderful that you have such a close, loving relationship with your grands. Never felt close to the grandmother that lived near us and the other was in Germany and only saw her once when I was 13. Hope she has a wonderful birthday celebration.


That's sad kitty. When I was in the seventh grade my mother and daddy had houses built for both of my grandmothers and one of my grandfather. One lived behind us and the other lived beside us. It hurt so much when they all died. My sil has never meet his grandparents. His grandmother is in Japan . Atleast you had loving parents and brothers. Did you say you have a sister?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I am using food cans to increase the muscles in my arms so I can paddle too!


Excellent. The more paddlers the better. Watch out Yarnie!!!!!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Excellent. The more paddlers the better. Watch out Yarnie!!!!!


I love kayaking and canoeing - just don't like snakes. Count me "in" the floating vessels and we'll hover over the wake Yarnie produces. Wonder if Yarnie can ski on one leg?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Don't forget thumper and her dogs, they will take care of the snakes.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Are you still having as much fun?



bonbf3 said:


> Glad you like the beach pic. It wasn't usually so tidy! Maybe this year I'll take one of what it looks like without the "intervention."
> 
> As for the hair color - that's my real color. I colored it blonde all my life - then decided to see what it really looked like. Waaay darker than I expected. It took a while to get used to it.
> 
> Happy Fourth!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Don't forget thumper and her dogs, they will take care of the snakes.


God bless you.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Have a good flight. We're just loading the car. Do you think these other ladies can hold down the fort for us? You have internet - I won't unless I borrow someone's laptop. Actually, we may not have an internet connection where we are - wilderness!


Have a great & safe trip as we will miss you.

I just found the "&" so will use it instead of typing and!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :roll:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lydreina said:


> Have fun and enjoy the craziness..... We just got back from a week at the beach w son, dil, 2 grand babies, adult daughter and her serious boyfriend (who had a serious chat about his intentions to wait until our daughter has completed CPA tests to propose). we rented a bigger house so boyfriend would have his own room. I told our daughter that I knew they were adults buy I was paying the bills so my rules..... no bed buddies. He never crossed the line. She just laughter.... said she understood.


Glad you had fun! Your children are lovely & well mannered. You were great parents!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lydreina said:


> Have fun and enjoy the craziness..... We just got back from a week at the beach w son, dil, 2 grand babies, adult daughter and her serious boyfriend (who had a serious chat about his intentions to wait until our daughter has completed CPA tests to propose). we rented a bigger house so boyfriend would have his own room. I told our daughter that I knew they were adults buy I was paying the bills so my rules..... no bed buddies. He never crossed the line. She just laughter.... said she understood.


It is great to hear that you laid down the rules and the kids went along with you. That shows you did the right things with your kids.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lydreina said:


> Have fun and enjoy the craziness..... We just got back from a week at the beach w son, dil, 2 grand babies, adult daughter and her serious boyfriend (who had a serious chat about his intentions to wait until our daughter has completed CPA tests to propose). we rented a bigger house so boyfriend would have his own room. I told our daughter that I knew they were adults buy I was paying the bills so my rules..... no bed buddies. He never crossed the line. She just laughter.... said she understood.


P.S. You look like a very pretty lady!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway
I would love to give you praise for one of your creations, why not post one? Messed up the gauge?


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

Been busy again. Happy 4th! Going to friends buffet for city fireworks.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

Lydreia, welcome to this group as they made me feel at home. Ignore the trolls! They trash me with every word.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Meerkat said:


> Lydreia, welcome to this group as they made me feel at home. Ignore the trolls! They trash me with every word.


What, do you think you are special here Meerkat? Do you think you should be ignored with no evil and hateful insults thrown at you?

Would you like mine in trade?

Glad to see you around these parts - enjoy your Holiday weekend.

:-D


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi Guys, just got an invite to join you.. Maybe I can find some people who actually have a brain and think for themselves and not a herd mentality...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Hi Guys, just got an invite to join you.. Maybe I can find some people who actually have a brain and think for themselves and not a herd mentality...


So happy to have you. I have been seeing you around. Glad to see you here!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knittingneedles said:


> Hi Guys, just got an invite to join you.. Maybe I can find some people who actually have a brain and think for themselves and not a herd mentality...


Welcome. You will like it here.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Well thanks... Hope you all have a great holiday weekend.. 

Got to read a bunch of the pages to try to get caught up with you ladies.. you are all ladies? Right? If there are some gentlemen.. well.. hello to you too!

I actually get a kick out of some of these people on KP and have a good time sparring with them.. so good to meet a few like minded individuals...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

No, it's my daughter and SIL.. he is stationed in Germany right now.. getting ready to be deployed in August.. 
Thank you, I'll let them know you are thinking of them!!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=481398955286969&set=a.420586628034869.96981.420580514702147&type=1&theater This is us!


Love it


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That's sad kitty. When I was in the seventh grade my mother and daddy had houses built for both of my grandmothers and one of my grandfather. One lived behind us and the other lived beside us. It hurt so much when they all died. My sil has never meet his grandparents. His grandmother is in Japan . Atleast you had loving parents and brothers. Did you say you have a sister?


That sounds nice having your grandparents close by and you've carried the tradition by living next to 1 set of grands. No sisters, but blessed to have some very loving sister-in-laws from both sides of family and bil's from hubby's side.

As I got older, I realized my grandmother had a very unhappy life - and didn't have a close relationship with most of her own children either (she doted on 1 uncle and got on well with 1 aunt) and didn't like her kids-in-law. My parents spent a lot of time with their grands when they were younger and as much as they can now that they're older.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knittingneedles said:


> Hi Guys, just got an invite to join you.. Maybe I can find some people who actually have a brain and think for themselves and not a herd mentality...


welcome, nice to see you here


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> No, it's my daughter and SIL.. he is stationed in Germany right now.. getting ready to be deployed in August..
> Thank you, I'll let them know you are thinking of them!!!


Glad to see you here as we have lots of fun with respect for each other. We do get a few trolls, but we have a castle with a moat full of alligators, a drawbridge to keep them out.

We are now planning a (pretend) swimming party at Country Bumpkins it is fun so read the activities.

Welcome!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Hi Guys, just got an invite to join you.. Maybe I can find some people who actually have a brain and think for themselves and not a herd mentality...


On vacation - just wanted to say welcome to KnittingNeedles! This is a very friendly place - I hope you enjoy it as much as we do!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knittingneedles said:


> Hi Guys, just got an invite to join you.. Maybe I can find some people who actually have a brain and think for themselves and not a herd mentality...


Welcome. Happy to hear you found us. As others have said, you will like it here.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Good Morning (at least where I am) all..

I am part of another great group of women and we all started out on another thread that got completely out of hand (sic) and we decided to start talking to each other. We know we have trolls and some have come in and have left quickly when they see what we talk about.. Now it's been almost 3 years since we started and I have been very lucky to meet 4 out of the 8 women..and they are all dolls, so I know that if I was invited to this thread, you all must be dolls too!
So thanks for the invitation.. 

I can't wait to get to know all of you!!!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Good Morning (at least where I am) all..
> 
> I am part of another great group of women and we all started out on another thread that got completely out of hand (sic) and we decided to start talking to each other. We know we have trolls and some have come in and have left quickly when they see what we talk about.. Now it's been almost 3 years since we started and I have been very lucky to meet 4 out of the 8 women..and they are all dolls, so I know that if I was invited to this thread, you all must be dolls too!
> So thanks for the invitation..
> ...


Knittingneedles,

Is this a photo of you? So nice.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Good Morning (at least where I am) all..
> 
> I am part of another great group of women and we all started out on another thread that got completely out of hand (sic) and we decided to start talking to each other. We know we have trolls and some have come in and have left quickly when they see what we talk about.. Now it's been almost 3 years since we started and I have been very lucky to meet 4 out of the 8 women..and they are all dolls, so I know that if I was invited to this thread, you all must be dolls too!
> So thanks for the invitation..
> ...


Glad you join us, you will find that not one of us is sane, and we like that. So hope you can at least for the time being remain sane. 
We do have our problems, not me though. I am almost normal that is if you define normal the way I think. zzzzzzzHope you have fun here open arms and open minds .


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Knittingneedles,
> 
> Is this a photo of you? So nice.


Don't I wish!!! Nope it's my baby girl and her husband!! He is in the Army and stationed in Germany on the way to deploy to Afghanistan in a month... UGH UGH UGH!!!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Break from knitting vest back almost done, just right front left to do. Yeah I may get it done. Cold here tonight,but as usual rain. Hope they are right tomorrow sun shine. Break over off to do sweater. Does anyone live here any more??? :shock: :shock: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Don't I wish!!! Nope it's my baby girl and her husband!! He is in the Army and stationed in Germany on the way to deploy to Afghanistan in a month... UGH UGH UGH!!!!


Tell your son for me thank you for serving his country. Also tell him to stay safe. :thumbup:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks, I'll let my SIL know.. 

I just started a sweater.. Don't know why I did since it's 117 degrees today here.. Who knows when I will ever wear it.. at least not here.. but I am using sock weight yarn and a size 2 needle.. so that should take a while.

Knitted a bunch of stuff for the future new baby.. 2 blankets, 3 hats, bibs, burp cloth, have to knit a couple of socks or booties I guess.. but had to take a break from baby stuff.. lol...
Hope everyone is having a great weekend..


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Good Morning (at least where I am) all..
> 
> I am part of another great group of women and we all started out on another thread that got completely out of hand (sic) and we decided to start talking to each other. We know we have trolls and some have come in and have left quickly when they see what we talk about.. Now it's been almost 3 years since we started and I have been very lucky to meet 4 out of the 8 women..and they are all dolls, so I know that if I was invited to this thread, you all must be dolls too!
> So thanks for the invitation..
> ...


It's a pleasure to make your acquaintance. I know you will enjoy the majority of those you meet on this thread (we, too have our trolls). I look forward to getting to know you.

Please make a point of relaying a heartfelt thank you to the young man in uniform pictured in your avatar. All three of my sons are in the military so I have a soft spot for our Americans serving in the military.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Glad you join us, you will find that not one of us is sane, and we like that. So hope you can at least for the time being remain sane.
> We do have our problems, not me though. I am almost normal that is if you define normal the way I think. zzzzzzzHope you have fun here open arms and open minds .


Yarnie, we know sanity is overrated. "I don't suffer from insanity, I enjoy every minute of it"

Great progress on your vest; hope you get that sunshine. Finally had a really nice hot day here and should be for the next few days


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knittingneedles said:


> Thanks, I'll let my SIL know..
> 
> I just started a sweater.. Don't know why I did since it's 117 degrees today here.. Who knows when I will ever wear it.. at least not here.. but I am using sock weight yarn and a size 2 needle.. so that should take a while.
> 
> ...


That's a little too hot for me; we got to mid 80's here which is quite warm for us. Do you have a new grand baby on the way? Would love to see pics of your projects


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Here are a couple of things I made, will post some more after this one..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

and here is the rest!!

And now you are up to date..


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

kniting neeldes, they are lovely. Your going to be a grandma,envy you for that.
We have a lady on here named Thumper, she is going to be a grandma for the first time. Hope she comes on soon, miss her.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> and here is the rest!!
> 
> And now you are up to date..


How beautiful. I love the colors.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Good Morning (at least where I am) all..
> 
> I am part of another great group of women and we all started out on another thread that got completely out of hand (sic) and we decided to start talking to each other. We know we have trolls and some have come in and have left quickly when they see what we talk about.. Now it's been almost 3 years since we started and I have been very lucky to meet 4 out of the 8 women..and they are all dolls, so I know that if I was invited to this thread, you all must be dolls too!
> So thanks for the invitation..
> ...


Isn't that great you have gotten to meet some of your friends. That would be great. Since we can't meet we are pretending we are meeting at my house for a pool party. Join the fun.
:XD:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> kniting neeldes, they are lovely. Your going to be a grandma,envy you for that.
> We have a lady on here named Thumper, she is going to be a grandma for the first time. Hope she comes on soon, miss her.


Hey, Yarnie, here I am! I've been knitting up a storm. Here are baby blankets I've done or am in the process of doing. We will, hopefully, find out the genders in the next couple of weeks and then I can start on some smocked items. So much to do and so little time!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Isn't that great you have gotten to meet some of your friends. That would be great. Since we can't meet we are pretending we are meeting at my house for a pool party. Join the fun.
> :XD:


Good morning Country. How are you doing? Am I invited, too?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> and here is the rest!!
> 
> And now you are up to date..


I love them all!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Hey, Yarnie, here I am! I've been knitting up a storm. Here are baby blankets I've done or am in the process of doing. We will, hopefully, find out the genders in the next couple of weeks and then I can start on some smocked items. So much to do and so little time!


Soooo beautiful Thumper. Going to be some dressed up grands! We are watching with you on the gender.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Good morning Country. How are you doing? Am I invited, too?


Yes you are Lukelucy. Couldn't have a party without you!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes you are Lukelucy. Couldn't have a party without you!


CB,

Thank you! I feel so wanted. I can't wait for the party. I'll bring lots of food and other things. Whatever you want.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Hey, Yarnie, here I am! I've been knitting up a storm. Here are baby blankets I've done or am in the process of doing. We will, hopefully, find out the genders in the next couple of weeks and then I can start on some smocked items. So much to do and so little time!


Oh Thumper glad to see you, and wow love the blankets. Lucky baby this one is going to be. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> CB,
> 
> Thank you! I feel so wanted. I can't wait for the party. I'll bring lots of food and other things. Whatever you want.


Want to join me on the Jet Ski ? We can have fun swamping certain Kayak's. Yes my form of fun, and we really need more food. Seem all we have is sweets and more sweets. A certain someone is filling pool with Rootbeer soda. :shock: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Beautiful. I forgot you're having triplets.


thumper5316 said:


> Hey, Yarnie, here I am! I've been knitting up a storm. Here are baby blankets I've done or am in the process of doing. We will, hopefully, find out the genders in the next couple of weeks and then I can start on some smocked items. So much to do and so little time!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh I am sorry, I forgot WestCoastKitty is bringing Salmon, the best there is too. So feel free to bring something other than sweets. I am bringing my appetite. :roll: :roll: :roll: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Thumper glad to see you, and wow love the blankets. Lucky baby this one is going to be. :thumbup:


Babies...plural...twins!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Beautiful. I forgot you're having triplets.


LOL!! My son is still in shock that there are two. I think he'd be comatose were there more than there are.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knittingneedles said:


> and here is the rest!!
> 
> And now you are up to date..


Very nice! I love your choice of yarns.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Hey, Yarnie, here I am! I've been knitting up a storm. Here are baby blankets I've done or am in the process of doing. We will, hopefully, find out the genders in the next couple of weeks and then I can start on some smocked items. So much to do and so little time!


Thumper, so glad to hear from you. Your blankets are beautiful. You have been busy.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knittingneedles said:


> Here are a couple of things I made, will post some more after this one..


They're all beautiful, but I especially love the hats. I've haven't tried lining a knit blanket - yours looks so nice and even. Do you have some tips to avoid ruffling from the yarn stretching?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Want to join me on the Jet Ski ? We can have fun swamping certain Kayak's. Yes my form of fun, and we really need more food. Seem all we have is sweets and more sweets. A certain someone is filling pool with Rootbeer soda. :shock: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Rootbeer soda! I love it. But, can I float in it? Maybe we can make floats!

I will bring steaks and salads and more.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> CB Not much for swimming, but I'll bring Wisconsin's best "squeaky" cheese curds.


joey, I'm not much for swimming either. But, I was an USSA swimming official. I will volunteer to officiate the activities.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Sorry my friends dd is having triplets. And I saw the three lovely blankets. Can't have too many.


thumper5316 said:


> LOL!! My son is still in shock that there are two. I think he'd be comatose were there more than there are.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Hey, Yarnie, here I am! I've been knitting up a storm. Here are baby blankets I've done or am in the process of doing. We will, hopefully, find out the genders in the next couple of weeks and then I can start on some smocked items. So much to do and so little time!


Love your blankets Thumper. You mentioned you were quilting too - have you got pics of the quilts?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Love your blankets Thumper. You mentioned you were quilting too - have you got pics of the quilts?


Here are a few. Baby ones are still stored away for now. The blue and yellow one is a care quilt for a coworker who is presently undergoing chemo.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I can bring a seafood lasagna or a Buffalo chicken one. What do you prefer? Both or neither? Does anyone have allergies? I love steaks. Rare is best....if it can walk across the plate it's even better.


Lukelucy said:


> Rootbeer soda! I love it. But, can I float in it? Maybe we can make floats!
> 
> I will bring steaks and salads and more.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Here are a few. Baby ones are still stored away for now. The blue and yellow one is a care quilt for a coworker who is presently undergoing chemo.


Beautiful! Very comforting for your friend to have cheerful colours when she's going thru a hard time. The last one has many of my favourite colours in it. Look forward to seeing the baby ones when you bring them out


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> I can bring a seafood lasagna or a Buffalo chicken one. What do you prefer? Both or neither? Does anyone have allergies? I love steaks. Rare is best....if it can walk across the plate it's even better.


Both sound good to me! All this food talk has me starving and it's only 8:30 in the morning. My in-laws ranched and always like their beef really well done and I like mine med-rare so I used to get jokes about having it walk across the plate. Thanks for a happy memory


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

CB - how was the Sweet 16 party?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> CB Not much for swimming, but I'll bring Wisconsin's best "squeaky" cheese curds.


You can just float around. Too hot here to stay out of the water. Also Gs has a boat in the pool that you can fight some for. :-o What are cheese curds?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Babies...plural...twins!


Oh you never thought you'd be a grandma. Yeah two for one. Hope you share with us the news of sex. Yeah Grandma. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Rootbeer soda! I love it. But, can I float in it? Maybe we can make floats!
> 
> I will bring steaks and salads and more.


Oh yeah. We can grill them. I have the fresh cucumbers and tomatoes for the salad. :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> CB Not much for swimming, but I'll bring Wisconsin's best "squeaky" cheese curds.


Oh good squeaky's are the best. You can just sit by the pool and look beautiful . :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Rootbeer soda! I love it. But, can I float in it? Maybe we can make floats!
> 
> I will bring steaks and salads and more.


Your making me hungry lady.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB - how was the Sweet 16 party?


It was nice. We had out of town guest that was here for the first part of the day. Her friends and close family was here last night. She got 6 purses, alot of bling , a new phone and owl casefor the phone. Some money to go with it. She was one happy 16yo. Thanks for asking.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Here are a few. Baby ones are still stored away for now. The blue and yellow one is a care quilt for a coworker who is presently undergoing chemo.


Wow those are beautiful Thumper, lot of work and love must have went into them.

How thoughtful of you to share one with coworker.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Thumper, so glad to hear from you. Your blankets are beautiful. You have been busy.


How is vacation going? RUK I love seafood. Bring it on!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> I can bring a seafood lasagna or a Buffalo chicken one. What do you prefer? Both or neither? Does anyone have allergies? I love steaks. Rare is best....if it can walk across the plate it's even better.


Now I am really hungry. Not allergic to food yeah.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> joey, I'm not much for swimming either. But, I was an USSA swimming official. I will volunteer to officiate the activities.


O.k. you and Joey can just seat and love beautiful watching rootbeer float swimming contest. :roll: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Seafood lasagna sounds delicious, what kind of seafood?


How was your day off yesterday? Did you get ds packed up?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Both sound good to me! All this food talk has me starving and it's only 8:30 in the morning. My in-laws ranched and always like their beef really well done and I like mine med-rare so I used to get jokes about having it walk across the plate. Thanks for a happy memory


Oh may you are early bird in being hungry . Husband had a friend like you except he said just cut it up and throw it on a plate. :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am so happy I finish the back of vest only have right side to do then on to sitiching up block and put buttons on. Hate doing the sitich up. Shouldn't as that is the easy part.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit Crazy how is vaction going?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Wow those are beautiful Thumper, lot of work and love must have went into them.
> 
> How thoughtful of you to share one with coworker.


The purples one was also for a coworker. She was a teammate and her office was next to mine. She lost her battle in October. I miss her. We used to have the liveliest discussions.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Cheese curds are hard to describe so I'm sending a link. We have "Dairy State Cheese Company" in Rudolph WI that makes the best. They are best when still warm and squishy and squeaky.
> 
> Most of the county fairs and carnivals will serve them deep fried. Hard to resist.
> 
> http://www.doorbell.net/tlr/cheesecd.htm


Thanks . I have made cheese sticks before. It is a must to freeze them or you have a greasy flat mess. I won second place for them. Haven't made them in a while.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> The purples one was also for a coworker. She was a teammate and her office was next to mine. She lost her battle in October. I miss her. We used to have the liveliest discussions.


Oh I am so sorry to hear that. But you had such a lovely thought and sure you miss her very much.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I could use a pool party just about now! Well, grandbabies are grand!! Aren't they? This is a first for me too!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am so happy I finish the back of vest only have right side to do then on to sitiching up block and put buttons on. Hate doing the sitich up. Shouldn't as that is the easy part.


Oh yeah for Yarnie! You have had a time with that one. We have got to see pics of it.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> They're all beautiful, but I especially love the hats. I've haven't tried lining a knit blanket - yours looks so nice and even. Do you have some tips to avoid ruffling from the yarn stretching?


I first blocked the blanket to make sure it had straight sides.

Then I purchased flannel that had a pattern I could follow along the edge (gingham, plaid etc)

I laid it out and made sure there was some give and pinned it.. remember to pin the center too... then I just smoothed it out with my hands and repinned areas.. once it was set, I basted it..

But I believe blocking it, is the key...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Joey didn't tell you the silly part about chesse. There are people in this state that wear rubber wedges of cheese on their heads. Leave it to this state to come up with that. 

We also make good sausage's in this state. We have the best Brats, with all different flavors, I love the pizza ones.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am so happy I finish the back of vest only have right side to do then on to sitiching up block and put buttons on. Hate doing the sitich up. Shouldn't as that is the easy part.


I, too, hate to stitch the pieces together. You might want to consider adapting your knit patterns to be knit in the round. I've gotten to the point where I even do sleeves from the shoulders down. I can't decide if I'm being efficient or lazy.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> These are the diehard Packer fans, with the new rules for carry-ins for the football games, there is a question if they will be allowed at the games. Someone always has to spoil it for everybody else.


Which is more dumb? Wearing the cheese wedges or the viking helmets (especially the ones with the braids hanging from them)?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Here are a few. Baby ones are still stored away for now. The blue and yellow one is a care quilt for a coworker who is presently undergoing chemo.


Beautiful quilts. The knitted blankets are lovely as well. You are so talented.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> My day off was only a half day. youngest son was called to work a day earlier than expected. So we had to move him out of the first floor of his duplex. New tenants are moving in this afternoon. He moved almost everything to the second floor. He may rent that one later, after some repairs.
> 
> After the orientation at his new job his supervisor decided he had had enough experience, in a former job, in a warehouse so he was moved to the loading docks. He will be backing semi-trailers into the docks, loading them, and then moving them out when loaded. The next step will be driving and delivering the products. He said there are six ahead of him for the driving. I just wish it was closer to home, but he HAS a job. He is south of the twin cities, about 5 hours from here.


Isn't that the way it always goes? Will you have any kids close by after he leaves? Yes PTL for a job.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Good question


I think they both win that contest.

I have one better for you.

Our cow pie throwing contest in the fall.

People actual pay money to throw cow pies. Heck all they have to do is go out in farm fields and get them for free.
Plus why would any one love to tell people they won the contest I ask you? :roll: :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Joey didn't tell you the silly part about chesse. There are people in this state that wear rubber wedges of cheese on their heads. Leave it to this state to come up with that.
> 
> We also make good sausage's in this state. We have the best Brats, with all different flavors, I love the pizza ones.


Better than wearing a hog hat. Arkansas Razorbacks. Whoo Pig Sooie. lol


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I could use a pool party just about now! Well, grandbabies are grand!! Aren't they? This is a first for me too!


Oh how nice for you. you get to be the one to spoil that baby rotten.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Cheese curds are hard to describe so I'm sending a link. We have "Dairy State Cheese Company" in Rudolph WI that makes the best. They are best when still warm and squishy and squeaky.
> 
> Most of the county fairs and carnivals will serve them deep fried. Hard to resist.
> 
> http://www.doorbell.net/tlr/cheesecd.htm


"poutine" started off in Quebec but is now a favourite for many Canadians (I don't care for it though) - it's cheese curds smothered in gravy.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I am so happy I finish the back of vest only have right side to do then on to sitiching up block and put buttons on. Hate doing the sitich up. Shouldn't as that is the easy part.


You're on the home stretch now Yarnie. Let's see it. I don't like stitching up either so try to work as much as possible in 1 piece.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

The quilts are lovely.. I always admire quilters since I can't stand sewing. I have a great friend who is a master quilter and I am in awe!!

What would you like me to bring to the party?

See you all are talking about the food you will bring.. and making everyone hungry.. How about showing you what I could bring ... let's see if that makes you run for the fridge!!!!!! 

You better have some showers near the Root Beer pool.. it can get mighty sticky!!!!

How about I make these for everyone?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> The quilts are lovely.. I always admire quilters since I can't stand sewing. I have a great friend who is a master quilter and I am in awe!!
> 
> What would you like me to bring to the party?
> 
> ...


Making me drool from here! Bring it all!!!!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I think they both win that contest.
> 
> I have one better for you.
> 
> ...


Haven't heard of that one, hard to imagine someone wanting to be part of that contest. I remember seeing a news clip a while back about a contest where people roll cheese down a hill - I think it was in England


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

That's what I thought.. .what's the use of talking.. .visuals... that's what works!!!! 

Don't worry I'm drooling too!!!!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> My oldest son is next door, He and his wife are only working seasonal (planting and harvest) on a potato farm. both need full time jobs, hard to find in this area.
> 
> Another link on the cheese curds:
> http://www.culturecheesemag.com/readers_write/fall_2011/cheese_curds


joeysomma
Thank your Son and daughter-in-law for the valuable work they are doing. It is hard work yet not well paid unfortunatey. If people would only eat potatoes they would get all the nourishment they need.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I think it's hilarious .. 

I have seen it too.. so funny and they take it so seriously!

Every State has funny things they do.. 

Like Garlic Festival.. so they serve garlic ice cream etc..


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Haven't heard of that one, hard to imagine someone wanting to be part of that contest. I remember seeing a news clip a while back about a contest where people roll cheese down a hill - I think it was in England


That sounds better to me than cow pies.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> The quilts are lovely.. I always admire quilters since I can't stand sewing. I have a great friend who is a master quilter and I am in awe!!
> 
> What would you like me to bring to the party?
> 
> ...


And they're only pictures! It's a cruel, cruel world!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knittingneedles said:


> .... See you all are talking about the food you will bring.. and making everyone hungry.. How about showing you what I could bring ... let's see if that makes you run for the fridge!!!!!!  .............
> 
> Looks fantastic - please bring some of everything


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> My oldest son is next door, He and his wife are only working seasonal (planting and harvest) on a potato farm. both need full time jobs, hard to find in this area.
> 
> Another link on the cheese curds:
> http://www.culturecheesemag.com/readers_write/fall_2011/cheese_curds


It is bad up there isn't it. Paper mills closing. Ever time we go through Adam's Friendship see more empty store fronts. Only thing good about living around here is state and U.W. hiring people.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> The quilts are lovely.. I always admire quilters since I can't stand sewing. I have a great friend who is a master quilter and I am in awe!!
> 
> What would you like me to bring to the party?
> 
> ...


How kind of you to make it worst here for me and food. Havn't had lunch yet.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> It is bad up there isn't it. Paper mills closing. Ever time we go through Adam's Friendship see more empty store fronts. Only thing good about living around here is state and U.W. hiring people.


Got to find oil or natural gas like they did in the Dakotas.. Now the place is booming..

But that's a whole other discussion!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

If we are going to talk about food. Knittingneeles put a recipe on here last year called 5 minute Chocolate Mug Cake.

It is so good and so easy to make. Might want to ask her to reprint it on here. Yes I have a copy of it and it is so good I mean really good.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

4 tablespoons flour
4 tablespoons sugar
2 tablespoons cocoa
1 egg
3 tablespoons milk
3 tablespoons oil
3 tablespoons chocolate chips (optional)
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
Directions:


Add dry ingredients to a large coffee mug, and mix well. Add the egg and mix thoroughly. Pour in the milk and oil and mix well. Add the chocolate chips (if using) and vanilla extract, and mix again.

Put your mug in the microwave and cook for 3 minutes at 1000 watts (high). The cake will rise over the top of the mug, but don't be alarmed! Allow to cool a little, and tip out onto a plate if desired.

Is that it???

I got lots more if you want...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> 4 tablespoons flour
> 4 tablespoons sugar
> 2 tablespoons cocoa
> 1 egg
> ...


Yes yes love the easy pleasy recipes. That cake is so good, and boy to make it in 5 minutes is so nice.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Sorry but been back in bed with this darned blasted cold which is now into the chest so hard to breathe. Staying on oxygen 24-7 as DR. does not want me to have more antibiotics right now unless it goes into pneumonia then it is off to the hospital. I'm so behind with knitting!

Knitting needles, your work is Devine and food looks yummy! So glad you are with us as we have fun.

Thumper, wow you have been busy as yes we have missed you. Congrats on the twins so keep us informed.

Missed talking to all of you but enjoy reading pages of the goings-on.

I need the pool party & sunshine as we are having rain daily! Did I ever mention I was on the swim team in high school? We swam in a lake as no high school pool! I was pretty darned good swimmer so watch out ladies when I'm feeling well!

When I feel better, I want to try knitting socks. Have any of you made them? I could use pointers. Jane


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Sorry but been back in bed with this darned blasted cold which is now into the chest so hard to breathe. Staying on O2 24-7 as DR. does not want me to have more antibiotics right now unless it goes into pneumonia then it is off to the hospital. I'm so behind with knitting!
> 
> Knitting needles, your work is Devine and food looks yummy! So glad tou are with us as we have fun.
> 
> ...


Janeway,

I hope you feel better.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Janeway,
> 
> I hope you feel better.


Thank you dear sweet lady as hugs to you all. Miss you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thank you dear sweet lady as hugs to you all. Miss you.


Hugs to you, Janeway. Miss you, too.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knittingneedles said:


> 4 tablespoons flour
> 4 tablespoons sugar
> 2 tablespoons cocoa
> 1 egg
> ...


I agree with Yarnie. I made it from your last post and it is great. It's so nice to just make a small portion instead of a whole cake. It's my go to when I want cake right then. Thanks.

It was so wickedly cruel of you to post those food pictures. I already had lunch and am drooling all over the keyboard. Where's my bib?????


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Sorry but been back in bed with this darned blasted cold which is now into the chest so hard to breathe. Staying on oxygen 24-7 as DR. does not want me to have more antibiotics right now unless it goes into pneumonia then it is off to the hospital. I'm so behind with knitting!
> 
> Knitting needles, your work is Devine and food looks yummy! So glad you are with us as we have fun.
> 
> ...


I've made plenty of socks. Do you know what technique you'll be using? There are several. Cuff down, toe up, magic loop, and two circulars to name a few.

Thump


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

West Coast Kitty

I know its not until tomorrow, but Happy Canada Day.

I hope you are enjoying your vacation.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I've made plenty of socks. Do you know what technique you'll be using? There are several. Cuff down, toe up, magic loop, and two circulars to name a few.
> 
> Thump


Don't have a clue on where to start but suggest an easy one please. Thanks


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Don't have a clue on where to start but suggest an easy one please. Thanks


I would suggest a cuff down in a worsted yarn. They aren't the most comfortable in use as an everyday sock but are great for slipper socks. That would familiarize you with the techniques for knitting the different parts that comprise a sock but not having to deal with the fingering weight first off. Just a suggestion. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/easy-cuff-down-worsted-weight-socks

Feel better Janeway. Keep us posted. 
Thumper


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I love to knit socks...

And I learned from videos online..

if you go to www.verypink.com she has socks in all catagories

Simple top down socks

Toe up socks

2 at a time socks

magic loop socks

I learned them all!!!! Her tutorials are the best in my opinion... and you don't have to buy the pattern if you don't want to.. there are tons of free sock patterns online especially on ravelry.. 

I personally prefer short row heels and toe up socks.. but I want to learn sweet tomato heel by Cat Bordhi...

but

knitfreedom.com is another great teacher (Liat Gat) she has some great videos too.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

http://verypink.com/category/socks/ - FREE!!! I love Free!

http://knitfreedom.com/classes/toe-up-socks You have to pay for this one...






I personally love toe up socks... cause you can try them on and make sure it fits.. and you never run out of yarn you can see exactly how much you have for the next sock...


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Perhaps they know something we don't. As for me a few drips of blood on the plate is a good thing.


west coast kitty said:


> Both sound good to me! All this food talk has me starving and it's only 8:30 in the morning. My in-laws ranched and always like their beef really well done and I like mine med-rare so I used to get jokes about having it walk across the plate. Thanks for a happy memory


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Shrimp, scallops, crab and fish.


joeysomma said:


> Seafood lasagna sounds delicious, what kind of seafood?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

CB Do you care to share a recipe?


Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks . I have made cheese sticks before. It is a must to freeze them or you have a greasy flat mess. I won second place for them. Haven't made them in a while.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Looks good. Esp the rootbeer float. Can't have too much food.


knittingneedles said:


> The quilts are lovely.. I always admire quilters since I can't stand sewing. I have a great friend who is a master quilter and I am in awe!!
> 
> What would you like me to bring to the party?
> 
> ...


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Don't have a clue on where to start but suggest an easy one please. Thanks


Janeway
you could have asked me I have done them in many gauges. Actually from 1' inch in length to adult size.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> CB Do you care to share a recipe?


I will go a try to find it. Post later tonight.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Hope you feel better soon Jane. Socks are fun, as a first pair, some nice warm house socks in worsted weight would be good for the winter


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knittingneedles, thanks for the mug cake recipe. Perfect solution if I need a dessert in a hurry


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> West Coast Kitty
> 
> I know its not until tomorrow, but Happy Canada Day.
> 
> I hope you are enjoying your vacation.


Thanks solowey - we'll be a young 146 years tomorrow. Beautiful hot day today and should be tomorrow too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> Shrimp, scallops, crab and fish.


Sounds delicious, we love seafood - would you share your recipe?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

just saw this post on knitting socks starting with the heel, looks interesting. Has anyone else tried them?

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-181687-1.html


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks solowey - we'll be a young 146 years tomorrow. Beautiful hot day today and should be tomorrow too.


oh I had to think what you meant about 146 years. Then it dawn on me went back and look and Solowey had wish you a happy holiday.

All I could think of she's not that old, must be a joke. Sorry.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> oh I had to think what you meant about 146 years. Then it dawn on me went back and look and Solowey had wish you a happy holiday.
> 
> All I could think of she's not that old, must be a joke. Sorry.


  funny - there are days I feel that old . I should have said Canada will be a young 146 years. And happy to have such a nice older 217 year old cousin to the south of us celebrating their birthday on July 4


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I went to Herrschners' "After the Sale Sale" today. I bought 9 of their yarn bags. 6 or more skeins of yarn in a plastic bag without labels. Total $27. 74 skeins of yarn.
> 16 are microspun. What would you recommend I use these for?
> 
> They also had men's T shirts for $.25 I bought 3 of each size. I have enough sons and grandsons to wear them.
> ...


That's a great haul Joeysomma! Will keep you busy for a long time. What weight do you think the microspun is?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I think a 3.


would make a nice sweater, or socks & mitts when you don't want wool


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I see a bunch of sock yarn.. in that pile... I actually have the blue variegated yarn in the pix and made a great pair of socks and have left over for a baby pair...

and happy 146 birthday..


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Joey you did good what a haul. I have no suggestions, but am sure you will come up with something. Wow great buy on the t shirts too. Did you go to their once a year sale? I alway see something about it on the internet. You just made up for all the days you help everyone else in the family. Hats scarf and mittens for the grandchildren . :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I went to Herrschners' "After the Sale Sale" today. I bought 9 of their yarn bags. 6 or more skeins of yarn in a plastic bag without labels. Total $27. 74 skeins of yarn.
> 16 are microspun. What would you recommend I use these for?
> 
> They also had men's T shirts for $.25 I bought 3 of each size. I have enough sons and grandsons to wear them.
> ...


 Girl you are going to be busy with all that stash! No heads in Wisconsin will be cold this winter! Sorry I don't know what microspun is.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Seafood Lasagna 375 degree 20-25 minutes
Spray 13X10 pan

Cook 12 noodles for 8 min and drain

Fry one small finely chopped onion in 3T butter until soft about 5 min. Add 5 minced cloves of garlic or more.
Whisk in 3T of flour. Add 3 cups of 1/2 and 1/2 and stir until slightly thickened. Gradually add 1 cup grated Romano cheese, 1/2 t salt and 1/2 t freshly ground pepper. This is the sauce. I add a little Old Bay and Sriracha but not necessary if don't like spicy.

1 lb med shrimp cook 2 min, 1 lb of diver scallops sliced in 5th and cook 3 min., 1/2 lb of jumbo lump crab and two defrosted filets of hake (I get these at Costco).

Spoon some sauce in bottom of pan. Cover with 4 noodles. Add 1/3 sauce, Add 1/3 seafood mix, 4 noodles and repeat ending with same sauce. Cover with grated Parm 1/2 cup and bake.

Enjoy.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Thanks for the recipe RUKnitting; look forward to trying it soon


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> http://verypink.com/category/socks/ - FREE!!! I love Free!
> 
> http://knitfreedom.com/classes/toe-up-socks You have to pay for this one...
> 
> ...


Thanks as looked at these sites. People who knit socks love them & I'm a little tired of shawls.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I went to Herrschners' "After the Sale Sale" today. I bought 9 of their yarn bags. 6 or more skeins of yarn in a plastic bag without labels. Total $27. 74 skeins of yarn.
> 16 are microspun. What would you recommend I use these for?
> 
> They also had men's T shirts for $.25 I bought 3 of each size. I have enough sons and grandsons to wear them.
> ...


Wow, what a great haul & hope you had fun too. Love looking at yarn & touching its softness.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Seafood Lasagna 375 degree 20-25 minutes
> Spray 13X10 pan
> 
> Cook 12 noodles for 8 min and drain
> ...


Sounds good--you are a great cook!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

All I can say is thank goodness I am not within driving distance, would have had to hook up my trailer


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Please read this!!!!http://www.lady-patriots.com/they-all-lied-and-this-one-picture-is-the-proof/


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY to OUR FRIENDS to the NORTH

May you have 146 more.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yes Happy Birthday Canada!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Me too, happy birthday Canada!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Please read this!!!!http://www.lady-patriots.com/they-all-lied-and-this-one-picture-is-the-proof/


Excellent article as we knew the truth all along!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Excellent article as we knew the truth all along!


Yes we did Jane. Are you feeling better?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

McAffee reported this site as risky so I did not open.



Country Bumpkins said:


> Please read this!!!!http://www.lady-patriots.com/they-all-lied-and-this-one-picture-is-the-proof/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

damemary said:


> McAffee reported this site as risky so I did not open.


God bless you in the Name of Jesus, Damemary :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> God bless you in the Name of Jesus, Damemary :-D


 :thumbup: Funny, I opened and read your well informed article. Thanks CB!

damemary: McAffee is an extremely old tool that is obsolete and should not be relied upon for computer protection. There are tools on the web for removal of that program, I suggest you run those tools on your computer and remove McAffee.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: Funny, my computer gave no warning, and I opened and read your well informed article. Thanks CB!


You are welcome KPG. :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you CB.



Country Bumpkins said:


> God bless you in the Name of Jesus, Damemary :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I thought my friends here would enjoy this. I did!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

damemary said:


> Thank you CB.


Anytime. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I thought my friends here would enjoy this. I did!


Didn't show up. I see it now. Cute


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Another field of expertise. Pardon me if I stay with McAffee. I've used Norton too. Better to avoid than take a chance, in my opinion.



knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: Funny, I opened and read your well informed article. Thanks CB!
> 
> damemary: McAffee is an extremely old tool that is obsolete and should not be relied upon for computer protection. There are tools on the web for removal of that program, I suggest you run those tools on your computer and remove McAffee.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Didn't show up.


Really? I can now view it - a picture attachment.

Glad you can see it now - I thought it was cute.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> Another field of expertise. Pardon me if I stay with McAffee. I've used Norton too. Better to avoid than take a chance, in my opinion.


Of course you're entitled to your opinion. I learn from the experts and follow their advice. Just sharing my expertise and from personal experience to assist others. Simply ignore me as you so often claim you do.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: Funny, I opened and read your well informed article. Thanks CB!
> 
> damemary: McAffee is an extremely old tool that is obsolete and should not be relied upon for computer protection. There are tools on the web for removal of that program, I suggest you run those tools on your computer and remove McAffee.


knitpresentgifts
"Funny"? Amazing what entertains you.
you are the one with the outdated information.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Beautiful today in the South. We are having a record lows. We are enjoying it. Wish the West could get a break on the heat.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Here is a good song.http://www.turnbacktogod.com/amazing-love-song-chris-tomlin/


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Seafood Lasagna 375 degree 20-25 minutes
> Spray 13X10 pan
> 
> Cook 12 noodles for 8 min and drain
> ...


This sounds wonderful. I'll try fixing it soon. Thanks!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Thanks for the Canada Day wishes. It was a beautiful day (maybe just a little too hot, in the high 80's - I know that's nothing compared to the heat wave in so many of the states).

It was shocking to hear of the Arizona fires and the deaths of so many fire fighters. My prayers go out to everyone in affected.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is a good song.http://www.turnbacktogod.com/amazing-love-song-chris-tomlin/


Thanks CB


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> God bless you in the Name of Jesus, Damemary :-D


Damemary is predictably refusing to consider the possibility she is wrong, has always been wrong, and will continue to be wrong when she refuses to view proof that her idol, BO, is a corrupt leader. The truth threatens her. Strangely, the last poll results I saw indicate 72% of Americans think BO mishandled Benghazi. I guess that explains the vacation in Africa. BO's hiding out and claiming it is a trip to promote commerce. He sure hasn't done anything to help commerce in this country. Maybe he'd do better as an African king.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

How's your vacation Knit Crazy? Hope you and dd's family are able to avoid the heat wave.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Knitpresentgifts, Huckleberry is such a goofy guy (or is it a gal today?). He can't read well and thinks your funny comment was about the Benghazi link. He's another one who isn't up to speed. I thought the posted picture of two old ladies and their password idea was priceless. I guess the lurking trolls got really stirred up about the picture of Chris Stephens that points to the lies of BO. Did you see Stephens back? Lots of kidney punches caused that redness. It is no wonder BO is working hard to keep those who were in Benghazi that night from testifying. We won't get the truth for years, but Americans who care actually know the truth.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> How's your vacation Knit Crazy? Hope you and dd's family are able to avoid the heat wave.


It has been hot, hot, hot in Sacramento (108 degrees on Saturday and in that neighborhood the next couple of days). We are heading to Lake Tahoe today with our daughter. It should be comfortable there, and we are looking forward to it.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I thought my friends here would enjoy this. I did!


Too cute!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Damemary is predictably refusing to consider the possibility she is wrong, has always been wrong, and will continue to be wrong when she refuses to view proof that her idol, BO, is a corrupt leader. The truth threatens her. Strangely, the last poll results I saw indicate 72% of Americans think BO mishandled Benghazi. I guess that explains the vacation in Africa. BO's hiding out and claiming it is a trip to promote commerce. He sure hasn't done anything to help commerce in this country. Maybe he'd do better as an African king.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> It has been hot, hot, hot in Sacramento (108 degrees on Saturday and in that neighborhood the next couple of days). We are heading to Lake Tahoe today with our daughter. It should be comfortable there, and we are looking forward to it.


Come down to Vegas and say HI!!! I'll take you to the nicest LYS!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Please, we will never get the truth about Benghazi from the administration that is in POWER right now and there really is only one truth..

This is a very interesting post from a very well decorated fighter pilot....

http://beforeitsnews.com/military/2013/05/f-16s-were-available-capable-at-benghazi-2452796.html


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Reading today as trolls are here guess some are bored so they follow us.

I went to Dr. Yesterday new DX of walking pneumonia. Dr. said I needed to be in hospital with my lung problems, but as OBO care has kicked in on something DX's Medicare won't pay the bill!

I went to discount drug store with 3 prescriptions & ins. Only paid $10.00 on antibiotics & none on cough pills. I did not get cough syrup filled as it had codeine in it so ins. paid none as it was $71.00. I paid $38.00 so bought 2lbs of cheap hamburger & loaf of bread for 1 weeks groceries!

Darn OBO, he is on vacation while I'm hungry! 

Daughter here said she will bring over some of her beef & check pantry & go to grocery. Other daughter said she would send money for groceries. So sorry that our children are having to support us so early in our lives!

Daughter #1said she still has deer, rabbits & squirrels in freezer that She would bring us as she hunted on her property last fall. That will be good healthy eating! She will also bring eggs & her butchered chickens! She will be here over the 4th but will stay with sister.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knitting needles, you are one funny gal--love your saying of I knit, meditate, drink green tea & still want to smack someone!

You are a lady after my heart! Hugs.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Damemary is predictably refusing to consider the possibility she is wrong, has always been wrong, and will continue to be wrong when she refuses to view proof that her idol, BO, is a corrupt leader. The truth threatens her. Strangely, the last poll results I saw indicate 72% of Americans think BO mishandled Benghazi. I guess that explains the vacation in Africa. BO's hiding out and claiming it is a trip to promote commerce. He sure hasn't done anything to help commerce in this country. Maybe he'd do better as an African king.


Knit crazy
You are amazingly ugly.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Reading today as trolls are here guess some are bored so they follow us.
> 
> I went to Dr. Yesterday new DX of walking pneumonia. Dr. said I needed to be in hospital with my lung problems, but as OBO care has kicked in on something DX's Medicare won't pay the bill!
> 
> ...


I know you might think it is wrong.. but you must have paid the government for years through your taxes etc.. You have a very good and legal reason to get on food stamps... Others abuse it but it is there for a purpose and it is to help the people who really need it.. 
I cannot understand how people who truly need help don't get it. 
So many abuse it and don't need it but apply and receive it.. yet so many good and honest people suffer because of their pride etc..
Please if you are short of the basic needs of a human being you must and should apply for the basic that the government (way before Mr. obama came along) offers. That is why you paid thousands to Social Security and all the other taxes over the years..
You accept Medicare and Social Security, don't you?? So why not food stamps so that you can eat ????
It tears my heart out when I see real honest good folks suffer and watch others abuse the system and buy caviar with food stamps...
Please take care of yourself first and foremost!!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Knitting needles, you are one funny gal--love your saying of I knit, meditate, drink green tea & still want to smack someone!
> 
> You are a lady after my heart! Hugs.


Thank you.. I was in that mood when I posted it..so many years ago.. and I still am!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :wink:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Damemary is predictably refusing to consider the possibility she is wrong, has always been wrong, and will continue to be wrong when she refuses to view proof that her idol, BO, is a corrupt leader. The truth threatens her. Strangely, the last poll results I saw indicate 72% of Americans think BO mishandled Benghazi. I guess that explains the vacation in Africa. BO's hiding out and claiming it is a trip to promote commerce. He sure hasn't done anything to help commerce in this country. Maybe he'd do better as an African king.


Things are not going very well for the Democrats in Ohio either. Approval ratings for Obama and Dem. Congresspeople have fallen quite a bit lately because of the IRS and NSA scandals. Yes, scandals even though those Democrats on KP refuse to believe it. Meanwhile, their governor, a Republican, has seen his popularity increase. This could/will change things for 2014.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Knit crazy
> You are amazingly ugly.


Why, because she speaks the truth? The truth is not what all want to hear.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Ha, no one ever wants to hear the truth.. cause the truth means they have to face themselves and their mistakes..


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Huckleberry thinks I care for his opinion. He/or Ingreid is unwelcome on this site, and it is drvng him to personal attacks. Typical. Did anyone read the article about the conservative blogger denied entrance to the UK while the fanatic Muslim speaker, who promotes hateed of Jews and mistreatment of women was allowed entrance? Here is the post:

http://m.washingtontimes.com/news/2013/jun/27/uk-bans-prominent-conservative-bloggers-pamela-gel/


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Damemary is predictably refusing to consider the possibility she is wrong, has always been wrong, and will continue to be wrong when she refuses to view proof that her idol, BO, is a corrupt leader. The truth threatens her. Strangely, the last poll results I saw indicate 72% of Americans think BO mishandled Benghazi. I guess that explains the vacation in Africa. BO's hiding out and claiming it is a trip to promote commerce. He sure hasn't done anything to help commerce in this country. Maybe he'd do better as an African king.


http://tinyurl.com/mjar53q - Here's just one example.

The shine has been rubbed off Obama and major dislike of Obama over in Europe is on the rise as well. No wonder Obama is vacationing in Africa, the majority in both the USA and Europe disapproves of him.

Reminds me of Snowden, no country wants him either, yet each must belong somewhere and go where somebody will listen to them.

Knit crazy; welcome home I hope you enjoyed your visit with your daughter. Loved you African King statement! :-D

Busy today but will check in later if time allows.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> http://tinyurl.com/mjar53q - Here's just one example.
> 
> The shine has been rubbed off Obama and major dislike of Obama over in Europe is on the rise as well. No wonder Obama is vacationing in Africa, the majority in both the USA and Europe disapproves of him.
> 
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Huckleberry thinks I care for his opinion. He/or Ingreid is unwelcome on this site, and it is drvng him to personal attacks. Typical.


KnitCrazy: Here's a copy/paste of my post in the "Smoking" thread directed to another Lib, whose sole purpose in posting is to insult me every chance she thinks she gets:



knitpresentgifts said:


> "Since you have a constant need to insult me, I know you read and value my opinion and posts.
> However, your posts and insults directed to me do not damage me at all because I would first have to value your opinion.


That is why the Lib stooges are now in this thread insulting everyone again as they follow my every word. I told them I remain flattered by their constant attention.

They never comprehend, cannot debate or offer intelligent thought, so they resort to personal attacks.

I say truly ignore them and enjoy our friendships.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Reading today as trolls are here guess some are bored so they follow us.
> 
> I went to Dr. Yesterday new DX of walking pneumonia. Dr. said I needed to be in hospital with my lung problems, but as OBO care has kicked in on something DX's Medicare won't pay the bill!
> 
> ...


Janeway
If you are as needy and hungry as you say, go for Food Stamps. That is what they are there for. For a week's worth of healthy Food, buy mixed vegetables, inexpensive soup meat or use the chicken your daughter will bring to you, make a soup and thicken it with a mashed up potato. As to your medical problems you should be happy that Obamacare will become effective. You will benefit from it much more than I will.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Reading today as trolls are here guess some are bored so they follow us.
> 
> I went to Dr. Yesterday new DX of walking pneumonia. Dr. said I needed to be in hospital with my lung problems, but as OBO care has kicked in on something DX's Medicare won't pay the bill!
> 
> ...


I am so sorry to hear of your illness Janeway. Did you check to see if any of your meds are on Walmart's list of generics? If your Dr. writes your prescription as available for generic status, it might be on the list. I get all my meds that way except one, which has no generic equivalent. It's $4 for a 30 day prescription and $10 for 90 days. I think a friend told me that Meijers has a special for seniors where the first prescription is free. I wish I were in town, I'd be happy to run the errand for you. LOL


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Huckleberry thinks I care for his opinion. He/or Ingreid is unwelcome on this site, and it is drvng him to personal attacks. Typical. Did anyone read the article about the conservative blogger denied entrance to the UK while the fanatic Muslim speaker, who promotes hateed of Jews and mistreatment of women was allowed entrance? Here is the post:
> 
> http://m.washingtontimes.com/news/2013/jun/27/uk-bans-prominent-conservative-bloggers-pamela-gel/


Do you know who the English Defence League are? They are thugs and racists.

I have absolutely no truck with Islamic extremism. I don't know the circumstances of this particular case, but we definitely have enough of our own and don't need to import any more.

I've just looked at a video where this "Dr" Al-Arifi instructs on the correct way to beat a wife. These people have no place in this world.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

aw9358 said:


> Do you know who the English Defence League are? They are thugs and racists.
> 
> I have absolutely no truck with Islamic extremism. I don't know the circumstances of this particular case, but we definitely have enough of our own and don't need to import any more.
> 
> I've just looked at a video where this "Dr" Al-Arifi instructs on the correct way to beat a wife. These people have no place in this world.


Hi Anne, 
I'm not familiar with the English Defence League or these bloggers but there does seem to be a double standard in allowing some into the country and not others. Unfortunately this seems to be the case in several countries, including Canada which has allowed entry to radical Aryan Brotherhood, Muslim and Sikh extremists in the past. Some people have been banned in recent years which resulted in large protests and claims of racism. I'm very grateful that moderate Imans and Sikh leaders have become more outspoken against extremism in Canada. I think extremists put a lot of pressure on members of their immigrant communities and it takes courage for them to speak out.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Hi Anne,
> I'm not familiar with the English Defence League or these bloggers but there does seem to be a double standard in allowing some into the country and not others. Unfortunately this seems to be the case in several countries, including Canada which has allowed entry to radical Aryan Brotherhood, Muslim and Sikh extremists in the past. Some people have been banned in recent years which resulted in large protests and claims of racism. I'm very grateful that moderate Imans and Sikh leaders have become more outspoken against extremism in Canada. I think extremists put a lot of pressure on members of their immigrant communities and it takes courage for them to speak out.


I know nothing about the English Defense League except what I was able to google. It sounds like an organization created in a reaction to the UK being inundated with Muslim immigrants many of whom are radical and refusing assimilation to the culture. Very right wing, but aimed at organizing non-violent Muslims to confront radical and more violent Muslim elements. Here is what Wikipedia says about the EDL:

The English Defence League (EDL) is a far-right street protest movement which opposes what it considers to be a spread of Islamism, Sharia law and Islamic extremism in the United Kingdom. The EDL has been described as Islamophobic. The group has faced confrontations with various groups, including supporters of Unite Against Fascism (UAF) and Anonymous.

There are some links in the text that didn't copy. But, I object to the one-sidedness of what was done. America promotes free speech, and I thought the UK did too. The refusal to let the speakers for EDL into the country was probably to prevent violent clashes between the EDL and radical Muslims, but the Muslim radical should also have been denied entrance. The UK and France have created a nightmare situation for themselves by their open door policies.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Do you know who the English Defence League are? They are thugs and racists.
> 
> I have absolutely no truck with Islamic extremism. I don't know the circumstances of this particular case, but we definitely have enough of our own and don't need to import any more.
> 
> I've just looked at a video where this "Dr" Al-Arifi instructs on the correct way to beat a wife. These people have no place in this world.


Could you please tell me the definition of "truck".

Thank you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

damemary said:


> Three more years and then another election. GOP is not looking good.


What do people think of this? Listen to it.

http://pro.stansberryresearch.com/1304PWAUP2YR/PPSIP620/


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Could you please tell me the definition of "truck".
> 
> Thank you.


"To have no truck with" means to want to have nothing to do with something, but more emphatic. It's a bit archaic, I suppose, but it is still in use. "Truck" in this context is along the lines of business or exchange. I apologise for using a term that might not be in popular use, and I'm sure there are sites that would explain it better than I have.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> "To have no truck with" means to want to have nothing to do with something, but more emphatic. It's a bit archaic, I suppose, but it is still in use. "Truck" in this context is along the lines of business or exchange. I apologise for using a term that might not be in popular use, and I'm sure there are sites that would explain it better than I have.


Thank you. I have heard it before. I'm glad you used it.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Oh, good one, LL. The fact that you have to ask what the word "truck" means shows you haven't even read Mark Twain's "Tom Sawyer" or "Huckleberry Finn", two books that are considered basic American classics. What turnip truck (bad pun, I know...) did you just fall off of? Get thee to a library and do some reading! LOL. You really take the cake this time.


Lukelucy said:


> Could you please tell me the definition of "truck".
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

PS, folks, "to have no truck with" isn't an archaic phrase. Some of yopu need to do a bit more reading instead of running your worthless mouths.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Oh, good one, LL. The fact that you have to ask what the word "truck" means shows you haven't even read Mark Twain's "Tom Sawyer" or "Huckleberry Finn", two books that are considered basic American classics. What turnip truck (bad pun, I know...) did you just fall off of? Get thee to a library and do some reading! LOL. You really take the cake this time.


Does it really matter? Or is it too tempting to pass up an opportunity to have a dig? Keep your powder dry for topics that really matter.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Oh, good one, LL. The fact that you have to ask what the word "truck" means shows you haven't even read Mark Twain's "Tom Sawyer" or "Huckleberry Finn", two books that are considered basic American classics. What turnip truck (bad pun, I know...) did you just fall off of? Get thee to a library and do some reading! LOL. You really take the cake this time.


More insults Seattle. Yes, I have read them. The word is used in the books. I wasn't sure of the meaning in THOSE WORKS so that is why I asked.

You are incredibly rude and your assumptions are not correct. Get thee to a psychiatrist to figure out why you are this way.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Wow, Just because someone doesn't understand an expression means their dumb??? 

What "MEAN" TRUCK did you fall off of? 

How nasty can you get?

That is just not right..


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

aw9358 said:


> Does it really matter? Or is it too tempting to pass up an opportunity to have a dig? Keep your powder dry for topics that really matter.


 :thumbup: Thanks Anne. I'm a believer in the view that the only stupid question is the one not asked.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I got this in my Email and since my husband and I both lived in Israel leading up to and during the first and second intifada, and my parents had first hand knowledge of how fanaticism grows in Europe in the 40s..we have seen first hand what fanaticism can do to people.. I strongly urge you to read the following and pay attention!!!! It will happen if we don't stop it, even here in the land of the free!!! Just remember 9/11 and then the Mosque they built around the corner!!



A German's View on Islam - worth reading. This is by far the best explanation of the Muslim terrorist situation I have ever read. His references to past history are accurate and clear. Not long, easy to understand, and well worth the read. The author of this email is Dr. Emanuel Tanya, a well-known and well-respected psychiatrist.
A man, whose family was German aristocracy prior to World War II, owned a number of large industries and estates. When asked how many German people were true Nazis, the answer he gave can guide our attitude toward fanaticism.

'Very few people were true Nazis,' he said, 'but many enjoyed the return of German pride, and many more were too busy to care. I was one of those who just thought the Nazis were a bunch of fools. So, the majority just sat back and let it all happen. Then, before we knew it, they owned us, and we had lost control, and the end of the world had come.

My family lost everything. I ended up in a concentration camp and the Allies destroyed my factories.'

We are told again and again by 'experts' and 'talking heads' that Islam is the religion of peace and that the vast majority of Muslims just want to live in peace. Although this unqualified assertion may be true, it is entirely irrelevant. It is meaningless fluff, meant to make us feel better, and meant to somehow diminish the specter of fanatics rampaging across the globe in the name of Islam.

The fact is that the fanatics rule Islam at this moment in history. It is the fanatics who march. It is the fanatics who wage any one of 50 shooting wars worldwide. It is the fanatics who systematically slaughter Christian or tribal groups throughout Africa and are gradually taking over the entire continent in an Islamic wave. It is the fanatics who bomb, behead, murder, or honor-kill. It is the fanatics who take over mosque after mosque. It is the fanatics who zealously spread the stoning and hanging of rape victims and homosexuals. It is the fanatics who teach their young to kill and to become suicide bombers.

The hard, quantifiable fact is that the peaceful majority, the 'silent majority,' is cowed and extraneous. Communist Russia was comprised of Russians who just wanted to live in peace, yet the Russian Communists were responsible for the murder of about 20 million people. The peaceful majority were irrelevant. China's huge population was peaceful as well, but Chinese Communists managed to kill a staggering 70 million people..

The average Japanese individual prior to World War II was not a warmongering sadist. Yet, Japan murdered and slaughtered its way across South East Asia in an orgy of killing that included the systematic murder of 12 million Chinese civilians; most killed by sword, shovel, and bayonet. And who can forget Rwanda , which collapsed into butchery. Could it not be said that the majority of Rwandans were 'peace loving'?

History lessons are often incredibly simple and blunt, yet for all our powers of reason, we often miss the most basic and uncomplicated of points: peace-loving Muslims have been made irrelevant by their silence. Peace-loving Muslims will become our enemy if they don't speak up, because like my friend from Germany , they will awaken one day and find that the fanatics own them, and the end of their world will have begun.

Peace-loving Germans, Japanese, Chinese, Russians, Rwandans, Serbs, Afghans, Iraqis, Palestinians, Somalis, Nigerians, Algerians, and many others have died because the peaceful majority did not speak up until it was too late.

Now Islamic prayers have been introduced into Toronto and other public schools in Ontario , and, yes, in Ottawa too while the Lord's Prayer was removed (due to being so offensive?) The Islamic way may be peaceful for the time being in our country until the fanatics move in.

In Australia , and indeed in many countries around the world, many of the most commonly consumed food items have the halal emblem on them. Just look at the back of some of the most popular chocolate bars, and at other food items in your local supermarket. Food on aircraft have the halal emblem, just to appease the privileged minority who are now rapidly expanding within the nations shores.

In the U.K, the Muslim communities refuse to integrate and there are now dozens of no-go zones within major cities across the country that the police force dare not intrude upon. Sharia law prevails there, because the Muslim community in those areas refuse to acknowledge British law.

As for us who watch it all unfold, we must pay attention to the only group that counts -- the fanatics who threaten our way of life.

Lastly, anyone who doubts that the issue is serious and just deletes this email without sending it on, is contributing to the passiveness that allows the problems to expand. So, extend yourself a bit and send this on and on and on! Let us hope that thousands, world-wide, read this and think about it, and send it on - before it's too late.

And we are silent......


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Anyone read this? http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2013/07/02/administration-delays-key-obamacare-insurance-mandate/#ixzz2XvtAENNH


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I got this in my Email and since my husband and I both lived in Israel leading up to and during the first and second intifada, and my parents had first hand knowledge of how fanaticism grows in Europe in the 40s..we have seen first hand what fanaticism can do to people.. I strongly urge you to read the following and pay attention!!!! It will happen if we don't stop it, even here in the land of the free!!! Just remember 9/11 and then the Mosque they built around the corner!!
> 
> A German's View on Islam - worth reading. This is by far the best explanation of the Muslim terrorist situation I have ever read. His references to past history are accurate and clear. Not long, easy to understand, and well worth the read. The author of this email is Dr. Emanuel Tanya, a well-known and well-respected psychiatrist.
> A man, whose family was German aristocracy prior to World War II, owned a number of large industries and estates. When asked how many German people were true Nazis, the answer he gave can guide our attitude toward fanaticism.
> ...


I did a cursory Google search of this and found it to be total fiction. The Doctor's name is Dr. Tanay, a Holocaust survivor, but he did not write this. It pays to look up things posted on the Internet or received in email.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I did a cursory Google search of this and found it to be total fiction. The Doctor's name is Dr. Tanay, a Holocaust survivor, but he did not write this. It pays to look up things posted on the Internet or received in email.


It's completely irrelevant who wrote it.. the message is still right on!!!

And it's not stating anything that isn't true.. Since I have seen it first hand.. and have heard all my life stories from my parents how their neighbors did absolutely nothing to help them yet were quick to take their possessions... It's the same thing.. stay quiet and the fanatics will take over and control you before you know it..


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> It's completely irrelevant who wrote it.. the message is still right on!!!


I was just trying to be helpful and truthful The good doctor may not think it irrelevant that his name is on it.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

That maybe .. and maybe whoever first posted it should not have tagged anyone to the opinion.. since it really doesn't matter, my dad could have written this too and it would make perfect sense.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Tom Sawyer and Huckleberry Finn are not characters from this century, and they are not the origin of this intransitive verb, which is a slang word. The word truck is archaic and of Northern Germanic origin.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

The last few times I have been on here Norton has stop attacks from styk exploit kit 6. On this site. I will take Norton any day over MC Affee. Two years in a row they screwed up my Computer. Plus they would not down load right and had to go through site and spent more time then worth it to clear it up.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Please read this!!!!http://www.lady-patriots.com/they-all-lied-and-this-one-picture-is-the-proof/


Read it it is so unbelieveable to me that nothing has been done about what happen to those men. The lies continue.
As to trouble getting on site, had no problems but do have here on KP as have said before, this post.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I thought my friends here would enjoy this. I did!


I loved it thanks for the laugh I needed that especial as of lately. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks for the Canada Day wishes. It was a beautiful day (maybe just a little too hot, in the high 80's - I know that's nothing compared to the heat wave in so many of the states).
> 
> It was shocking to hear of the Arizona fires and the deaths of so many fire fighters. My prayers go out to everyone in affected.


I am with you about what has happen to those people. Plus the heat all are suffering in the West, and the flooding going on in the East. The East is getting what we had for three weeks but getting it in one week.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> This sounds wonderful. I'll try fixing it soon. Thanks!


It does look good.

Glad you are having good vacation sorry about the heat though. 
You stay cool lady.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Reading today as trolls are here guess some are bored so they follow us.
> 
> I went to Dr. Yesterday new DX of walking pneumonia. Dr. said I needed to be in hospital with my lung problems, but as OBO care has kicked in on something DX's Medicare won't pay the bill!
> 
> ...


Oh Janie hope you don't have to go into hospital. If I lived closer would bring you food. But others are right, lady you should get food stamps. If those who abuse it can get it why not you who wouldn't. 
Also what was said about meds you need. I have been blessed Husband and I have good health care through his job ,even now that he is retired. It goes up but we can not do with out it. Obama care who cares. It is going to get worst, and I for one worry about my children and grandchildren being able to afford what is now projected as the real cost. 
Go get help you deserve it and you need it right now. I would if it was happening to me.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

My dear Las Vegas baby, the message is a sham. Doesn't that make any difference to you just because you happen to agree with it? Dim.



knittingneedles said:


> It's completely irrelevant who wrote it.. the message is still right on!!!
> 
> And it's not stating anything that isn't true.. Since I have seen it first hand.. and have heard all my life stories from my parents how their neighbors did absolutely nothing to help them yet were quick to take their possessions... It's the same thing.. stay quiet and the fanatics will take over and control you before you know it..


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Knitting needles, you are one funny gal--love your saying of I knit, meditate, drink green tea & still want to smack someone!
> 
> You are a lady after my heart! Hugs.


me too Janie there are days I would love to cuff some upside the head. Maybe it would help them use what brains they have left. :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Huck
> 
> What is the correlation between "To have no truck with" means to want to have nothing to do with something, but more emphatic, and "What turnip truck did you fall off of."
> 
> Please explain!


joeysomma
what in the dickens are to talking about? When did I EVER say anything about any truck? Now, don't you look stupid!!!!!!!!
The mind is a tricky organ isn't it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

damemary said:


> My dear Las Vegas baby, the message is a sham. Doesn't that make any difference to you just because you happen to agree with it? Dim.


Don't you ever get tired of finding fault with everone on here?
Who really cares.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Tom Sawyer and Huckleberry Finn are not characters from this century, and they are not the origin of this intransitive verb, which is a slang word. The word truck is archaic and of Northern Germanic origin.


Do we really care what she thinks, why isn't she over on her site for the peace and able to discuss things with out name calling as she complained about on here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Anyone read this? http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2013/07/02/administration-delays-key-obamacare-insurance-mandate/#ixzz2XvtAENNH


Does that surprise any of us. Think not. :thumbdown:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Aren't you aware that would cause you to be arrested for assault? You're just kidding, right?



theyarnlady said:


> me too Janie there are days I would love to cuff some upside the head. Maybe it would help them use what brains they have left. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Don't you ever get tired of finding fault with everone on here?
> Who really cares.


They need to abuse someone. If we ignore them and stay away they come here to call us names and try to bully us. They need God so they come here to try and find Him. It is a shame they have to call us names to get our attention. God help them! Shaking my head once more. :roll:


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Don't you ever get tired of finding fault with everone on here?
> Who really cares.


"Who really cares" about the difference between the truth and a lie?

Well, I guess you've shown your true colors.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Truly, I am not trying to find fault with everone on here. I just find it difficult to believe it when people don't care about truth....just what they want to believe. Do you understand what I'm saying?



theyarnlady said:


> Don't you ever get tired of finding fault with everone on here?
> Who really cares.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Do we really care what she thinks, why isn't she over on her site for the peace and able to discuss things with out name calling as she complained about on here.


 :?: :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I got this in my Email and since my husband and I both lived in Israel leading up to and during the first and second intifada, and my parents had first hand knowledge of how fanaticism grows in Europe in the 40s..we have seen first hand what fanaticism can do to people.. I strongly urge you to read the following and pay attention!!!! It will happen if we don't stop it, even here in the land of the free!!! Just remember 9/11 and then the Mosque they built around the corner!!
> The truth comes in many forms, and some will never listen until it happens to them.
> 
> A German's View on Islam - worth reading. This is by far the best explanation of the Muslim terrorist situation I have ever read. His references to past history are accurate and clear. Not long, easy to understand, and well worth the read. The author of this email is Dr. Emanuel Tanya, a well-known and well-respected psychiatrist.
> ...


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

FreedomFries said:


> "Who really cares" about the difference between the truth and a lie?
> 
> Well, I guess you've shown your true colors.


FreedomFries
and such a need to do so is theirs. I guess it is walking in their shoes (know what I mean) that creates such pain that they need to cry out for attention any way they can and lying is such a "normal" for them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I spent a lovely and I mean lovely day with my 95 year old Dad, my oldest son and my lovely daughter in law, and my hubby. 
We all went to see my dad up north went out to eat. Laugh and cried, took pictures. 

Daughter in law was able to fix sound on Dad's computor so we could skype this week. I don't know why more do not use it it is free, and to be able to talk to another person and see them on your computer is wonderful. Didn't get home until after six. Tired but happy. More important to spend time with loved ones then to read all the nonsense some put on here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I spent a lovely and I mean lovely day with my 95 year old Dad, my oldest son and my lovely daughter in law, and my hubby. 
We all went to see my dad up north went out to eat. Laugh and cried, took pictures. 

Daughter in law was able to fix sound on Dad's computor so we could skype this week. I don't know why more do not use it it is free, and to be able to talk to another person and see them on your computer is wonderful. Didn't get home until after six. Tired but happy. More important to spend time with loved ones then to read all the nonsense some put on here.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> More important to spend time with loved ones then to read all the nonsense some put on here.


Then why not go do so instead of posting more nonsense?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I spent a lovely and I mean lovely day with my 95 year old Dad, my oldest son and my lovely daughter in law, and my hubby.
> We all went to see my dad up north went out to eat. Laugh and cried, took pictures.
> 
> Daughter in law was able to fix sound on Dad's computor so we could skype this week. I don't know why more do not use it it is free, and to be able to talk to another person and see them on your computer is wonderful. Didn't get home until after six. Tired but happy. More important to spend time with loved ones then to read all the nonsense some put on here.


Happy you had a wonderful time with your family Yarnie. Families are a blessing. How do you get on skpe? What do I need to buy?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Then why not go do so instead of posting more nonsense?


idiot :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Ladies, please ignore all the libs and their posts.

They have no interest to discuss anything, they are only here to attack us. 

We must talk to each other and never to them on this thread. If you find you cannot read an idiot's post without responding, stop reading all posts when you recognize the avatar or ID name of a fool. 

We can do it! We don't want this thread to become like the others these dumbos took over do we?

Because we've all stopped posting in Smoking and they have their own LOLL thread and a recently formed Ravelry group, The Oasis, started by SeattleSoul, they are not able to insult us nor gain our attention within their own threads.

So, of course, they come on this thread ONLY to insult us.

Please, let's join together and IGNORE, IGNORE, IGNORE.

What are we missing by not responding to them other than stupidity, insults and hate? 

They'll not leave us alone, but surely we can leave them to themselves. Let them suffer in their own evil mess.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knittingneedles said:


> It's completely irrelevant who wrote it.. the message is still right on!!!
> 
> And it's not stating anything that isn't true.. Since I have seen it first hand.. and have heard all my life stories from my parents how their neighbors did absolutely nothing to help them yet were quick to take their possessions... It's the same thing.. stay quiet and the fanatics will take over and control you before you know it..


So, we are supposed to take Alcameron's word that this is false? Unfortunately, the History Channel had the same story of The rise of Nazism recently, soi believe it. I have also read reports that match these reports of Chnese. Japanese and Russian fanaticism. Take your head out of the sand Alcameron. Western civilization is under attack. A Catholic priest was beheaded today in Syria. I am a Christian, but personally I hope the Muslims kill each other off so we have a better chance when their infantada comes here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy you had a wonderful time with your family Yarnie. Families are a blessing. How do you get on skpe? What do I need to buy?


If you have a camera on your computer you can use that.As my desk top is old, I want and bought a camera, the most they will cost you is from 15 to 35 dollars. You can contect camera to your port on your computer. you go on line and google iSkype and it will come up and tell you how to set up video calling. It is so easy really.(do not do phone calling it cost you money) Then you list all the people on your list who you want to skype with. They have to be on skype too. Just like we are on face book. If you have a camera on your computer, or lap top. Skype will show you how to set it up so it is compatable(spelt wrong to tried to look it up) with windows 7 or 8. But it is so neat and free love that word. plus you can also do instant messageing like we do chat on facebook. if you don't want to skype.
Plus you would be surprise how many people who you have met on here you can get to know in person and talk with like you do with those near to you. You just have to try it.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Tom Sawyer and Huckleberry Finn are iconic figures of America's rich, timeless history of literature. The phrase "to have no truck with" was in common usage for quite a long time, still is in use, in parts of this country, and should have been encountered in Twain's writing by anyone with even the most cursory education this country has provided for the last 80 years. Most of us are not living in the Northern Germanic world of some centuries ago. I wouldn't trumpet my German heritage, if I had any, but I suppose you're proud of your grandparents' membership in the German-American Bund. Sieg Heil, KC.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

So, I've agreed to bring four gallons of ice cream to the pool party.

Today, I got confirmation for a tanker of root beer and one of cream soda to fill the pool.

I splurged for a swim up bar (a separator as well of the two flavors) to place in the center of CB's pool. 

Now we can swim, float or waddle up to the drinking bar and order our fancy.

I, agree, food is needed so I'm bringing fresh fruit and my Delish dip that you're going to love.

Love RU's recipe for seafood lasagna.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> If you have a camera on your computer you can use that.As my desk top is old, I want and bought a camera, the most they will cost you is from 15 to 35 dollars. You can contect camera to your port on your computer. you go on line and google iSkype and it will come up and tell you how to set up video calling. It is so easy really.(do not do phone calling it cost you money) Then you list all the people on your list who you want to skype with. They have to be on skype too. Just like we are on face book. If you have a camera on your computer, or lap top. Skype will show you how to set it up so it is compatable(spelt wrong to tried to look it up) with windows 7 or 8. But it is so neat and free love that word. plus you can also do instant messageing like we do chat on facebook. if you don't want to skype.
> Plus you would be surprise how many people who you have met on here you can get to know in person and talk with like you do with those near to you. You just have to try it.


Thanks . I am going to get my daughter to fix it up for me when she comes the last of the month. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Another lovely thing that has happen today when I got home. My lady bug is done. She cost 40.00 and is worth every penny. 
Aman up north takes used metal parts and makes them into bugs. They are so neat. He also will put military emblems on them for those who want them. 

so he recycles metal parts. But I want to tell you why they are worth 40 dollars and would pay more. All the money goes to the men and women who are in the military in this country and have served this nation. It goes where it is needed most. To help them. 
I will put my bug out front so all can see and if anyone ask where it came from I will be able to tell them it is for our vet's who served our country.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Another lovely thing that has happen today when I got home. My lady bug is done. She cost 40.00 and is worth every penny.
> Aman up north takes used metal parts and makes them into bugs. They are so neat. He also will put military emblems on them for those who want them.
> 
> so he recycles metal parts. But I want to tell you why they are worth 40 dollars and would pay more. All the money goes to the men and women who are in the military in this country and have served this nation. It goes where it is needed most. To help them.
> I will put my bug out front so all can see and if anyone ask where it came from I will be able to tell them it is for our vet's who served our country.


I love this idea! Please tell us more. I want a lady bug too. Is there a website you can link me to or a store or person?

Thanks Yarnie.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So, I've agreed to bring four gallons of ice cream to the pool party.
> 
> Today, I got confirmation for a tanker of root beer and one of cream soda to fill the pool.
> 
> ...


Oh boy a swim up bar. A condo in Florida had one when we stayed there when I kids were small. Great idea! Love fresh fruit. Love dip for it too! Yes RU's recipe does sound good. Can't wait! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks . I am going to get my daughter to fix it up for me when she comes the last of the month. :thumbup:


yes and I know you will love it, and just think you will be able to talk to your family anytime you want to.

I still haven't got my brother or my oldest son to do it yet. But it is so neat every Wed. Dad and I get to talk and I can see how he is doing.

Plus two lady's I have met on Kp I skype with one is in Scotland the Other in Britian. How is that for fun. :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

KPG/Cherf/TuesFlight11,You mean you've managed to stay out of the gutter for a few minutes? See you in the lib cesspool, all too soon, I'll bet.


knitpresentgifts said:


> Ladies, please ignore all the libs and their posts.
> 
> They have no interest to discuss anything, they are only here to attack us.
> 
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh boy a swim up bar. A condo in Florida had one when we stayed there when I kids were small. Great idea! Love fresh fruit. Love dip for it too! Yes RU's recipe does sound good. Can't wait! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Yeah, but my fruit dip is extraordinary with a touch of a secret ingredient normally find behind the bar.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> So, we are supposed to take Alcameron's word that this is false? Unfortunately, the History Channel had the same story of The rise of Nazism recently, soi believe it. I have also read reports that match these reports of Chnese. Japanese and Russian fanaticism. Take your head out of the sand Alcameron. Western civilization is under attack. A Catholic priest was beheaded today in Syria. I am a Christian, but personally I hope the Muslims kill each other off so we have a better chance when their infantada comes here.


There is a saying and I don't remember it all but it goes something like this. 
They came for my friends and I remained silent, then they came for me. There is more to it then that. But I always remember those two sentences. 
So I find what she posted say more of the truth than what they may think.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> Tom Sawyer and Huckleberry Finn are iconic figures of America's rich, timeless history of literature. The phrase "to have no truck with" was in common usage for quite a long time, still is in use, in parts of this country, and should have been encountered in Twain's writing by anyone with even the most cursory education this country has provided for the last 80 years. Most of us are not living in the Northern Germanic world of some centuries ago. I wouldn't trumpet my German heritage, if I had any, but I suppose you're proud of your grandparents' membership in the German-American Bund. Sieg Heil, KC.


You fool. I an an English teacher and college instructor. You are an ignorant pothead with anger issues and guilt about your past. I am proud of my German heritage. They hit America's shore in 1557 and you are nobody I'd care to know.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> yes and I know you will love it, and just think you will be able to talk to your family anytime you want to.
> 
> I still haven't got my brother or my oldest son to do it yet. But it is so neat every Wed. Dad and I get to talk and I can see how he is doing.
> 
> Plus two lady's I have met on Kp I skype with one is in Scotland the Other in Britian. How is that for fun. :thumbup:


I want to do it. I will talk to my babies and daughter in NW AR. That is great you talk to your Daddy . I know you and him look forward to it. Yes that does sound fun!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yeah, but my fruit dip is extraordinary with a touch of a secret ingredient normally find behind the bar.


You may have to send me a private email. :wink:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I love this idea! Please tell us more. I want a lady bug too. Is there a website you can link me to or a store or person?
> 
> Thanks Yarnie.


no it is just a man who does it here in this state. I will take a picture of it and post here when i get it. I will also see if he does have a web site. But do not think he does. The place he sell from is a Restrant (I am to tired to look up words tonight so forgive me).. When I go up there I will ask the lady, about it. They really are cute bugs too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You may have to send me a private email. :wink:


Gads a pool of rootbeer, and we will be the flouts, and dip wow. Will we ever be the same again.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> no it is just a man who does it here in this state. I will take a picture of it and post here when i get it. I will also see if he does have a web site. But do not think he does. The place he sell from is a Restrant (I am to tired to look up words tonight so forgive me).. When I go up there I will ask the lady, about it. They really are cute bugs too.


Thank you! I already know I want one. Whatever info you can provide or pics much appreciated. We'll work something out.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Gads a pool of rootbeer, and we will be the flouts, and dip wow. Will we ever be the same again.


We are *not* the dip! Whatever are you thinking, Yarnie!

I'm bringing the dip and the fruit; I've had plenty of experience dealing with fruits cakes of late. BTW: I do not like fruitcake.

Long day for me tomorrow; over and out.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> We are *not* the dip! Whatever are you thinking, Yarnie!
> 
> I'm bringing the dip and the fruit; I've had plenty of experience dealing with fruits cakes of late. BTW: I do not like fruitcake.


I didn't either until I skype with this lady from Britian she shared her recipe. Do you know they make it months ahead and soak it in rum or what ever. I use her recipe and wow I love it now.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I didn't either until I skype with this lady from Britian she shared her recipe. Do you know they make it months ahead and soak it in rum or what ever. I use her recipe and wow I love it now.


I start mine around Thanksgiving. It's soaked in Mogen David wine and is very, very yummy.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I start mine around Thanksgiving. It's soaked in Mogen David wine and is very, very yummy.


Now that sounds like what is a good cake. never thought of using wine.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> What do people think of this? Listen to it.
> 
> http://pro.stansberryresearch.com/1304PWAUP2YR/PPSIP620/


Lukelucy, I'm always leery of investment advisors that promise a much better return than the going rates. But he does make a lot of valid comments about dangerously high debt levels and currency manipulations. Several months ago there were some news stories about the shift away from US$ in international trade and the downgrading of US credit rating by S&P. He raised a lot of interesting discussion points about the US economy, would be interesting to hear what some of the others would have to say


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Lukelucy, I'm always leery of investment advisors that promise a much better return than the going rates. But he does make a lot of valid comments about dangerously high debt levels and currency manipulations. Several months ago there were some news stories about the shift away from US$ in international trade and the downgrading of US credit rating by S&P. He raised a lot of interesting discussion points about the US economy, would be interesting to hear what some of the others would have to say


West Coast Kitty, I have seen this too. I agree with some of what he has said, but like you question any one who promise the moon and the stars, when the sun goes down. 
There is a down grade on the dollar and credit is not what it use to be with more dollars printed, and the borrowing this nation has and is doing. I don't have any answer for advising where to put money. But have advisiors that I trust and can tell him if I don't like where my money is being put. Am not rich but would like to at least hold on to what I have and not lose it to something that may just be fools gold.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

aw9358 said:


> Does it really matter? Or is it too tempting to pass up an opportunity to have a dig? Keep your powder dry for topics that really matter.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

SS Can you just try to be kind by keeping your inane thoughts to yourself?


Lukelucy said:


> More insults Seattle. Yes, I have read them. The word is used in the books. I wasn't sure of the meaning in THOSE WORKS so that is why I asked.
> 
> You are incredibly rude and your assumptions are not correct. Get thee to a psychiatrist to figure out why you are this way.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knittingneedles said:


> It's completely irrelevant who wrote it.. the message is still right on!!!
> 
> And it's not stating anything that isn't true.. Since I have seen it first hand.. and have heard all my life stories from my parents how their neighbors did absolutely nothing to help them yet were quick to take their possessions... It's the same thing.. stay quiet and the fanatics will take over and control you before you know it..


I agree that all forms of extremism needs to be called out and making concessions is dangerous. I think it's a combination of political correctness, apathy and fear that make people understate the issue.

Google says the original author is a Can. named Paul Marek. The province of Ont. came very close to allowing Sharia Law despite the concerns of many citizens. It wasn't until moderate Muslims came forward and said that they did not want any part of Sharia that it was dropped. There was also a group of young radicals arrested for plotting the beheading of our Prime Minister and making bombs. Again moderate Muslims helped in the investigation and I believe moderate Muslims also helped to identify the Boston bombers.

We've also had problems with other extremist groups and gangs that extort members of their community. The situation won't get better as long as we're willing to look the other way or make excuses. Much of Europe has had similar issues.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I expected better of you, KC. Such a limp response from an English teacher who is a college instructor. What's a college instructor? Is that somebody who couldn't manage to become a college professor? I'll bet you still have some relatives in the Fatherland who miss the smell of long pork roasting in the countryside.


Knit crazy said:


> You fool. I an an English teacher and college instructor. You are an ignorant pothead with anger issues and guilt about your past. I am proud of my German heritage. They hit America's shore in 1557 and you are nobody I'd care to know.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Yarnie, I'm so glad you had a lovely day with your family - nice that your ds and dil could spend some time with your dad too


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Another lovely thing that has happen today when I got home. My lady bug is done. She cost 40.00 and is worth every penny.
> Aman up north takes used metal parts and makes them into bugs. They are so neat. He also will put military emblems on them for those who want them.
> 
> so he recycles metal parts. But I want to tell you why they are worth 40 dollars and would pay more. All the money goes to the men and women who are in the military in this country and have served this nation. It goes where it is needed most. To help them.
> I will put my bug out front so all can see and if anyone ask where it came from I will be able to tell them it is for our vet's who served our country.


I'd love to see it, can you post a pic Yarnie?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Lets guess the secret ingredient. I say Grand Marnier.


knitpresentgifts said:


> Yeah, but my fruit dip is extraordinary with a touch of a secret ingredient normally find behind the bar.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> You fool. I an an English teacher and college instructor. You are an ignorant pothead with anger issues and guilt about your past. I am proud of my German heritage. They hit America's shore in 1557 and you are nobody I'd care to know.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> You fool. I an an English teacher and college instructor. You are an ignorant pothead with anger issues and guilt about your past. I am proud of my German heritage. They hit America's shore in 1557 and you are nobody I'd care to know.


Knit Crazy, isn't it ironic that someone who claims to be such an open and tolerant believer in justice and equality exhibits such nasty racism and bigotry? True tolerance would admit that evil exists in the world but it isn't attached to any one race. I'm very proud of my German heritage too and would hope everyone is proud of their heritage


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

For those of us not going in the water how will we get to the bar?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Yes Yarnie First They Came..... That is a very thoughtful quote. Google it's author Martin Niemoller, a German minister. It was written about the German sloth of intellectuals and all would benefit from reading it.


theyarnlady said:


> There is a saying and I don't remember it all but it goes something like this.
> They came for my friends and I remained silent, then they came for me. There is more to it then that. But I always remember those two sentences.
> So I find what she posted say more of the truth than what they may think.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> For those of us not going in the water how will we get to the bar?


You can have your order delivered to poolside - I'll volunteer to do deliveries (hope I don't spill too much)


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Shifting of the US$ should be everyones concern. The Chinese and Russians have already begun trading in their own currency last year. This could be a train wreck for our economy and the value of the dollar.


west coast kitty said:


> Lukelucy, I'm always leery of investment advisors that promise a much better return than the going rates. But he does make a lot of valid comments about dangerously high debt levels and currency manipulations. Several months ago there were some news stories about the shift away from US$ in international trade and the downgrading of US credit rating by S&P. He raised a lot of interesting discussion points about the US economy, would be interesting to hear what some of the others would have to say


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

You may need to do a taste test to make certain it is what we order. Perhaps you will need a back-up??


west coast kitty said:


> You can have your order delivered to poolside - I'll volunteer to do deliveries (hope I don't spill too much)


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> So, we are supposed to take Alcameron's word that this is false? Unfortunately, the History Channel had the same story of The rise of Nazism recently, soi believe it. I have also read reports that match these reports of Chnese. Japanese and Russian fanaticism. Take your head out of the sand Alcameron. Western civilization is under attack. A Catholic priest was beheaded today in Syria. I am a Christian, but personally I hope the Muslims kill each other off so we have a better chance when their infantada comes here.


Exactly, just because they say a certain person said it.. Ok so that was wrong.. but the message is right.. If we don't say and do anything to stop the cancer from spreading it will take over everything and everyone and can you imagine yourself and all the women in your family having to wear a burka, not being able to drive, and only being allowed out of the house with an escort (a male one at that) and if someone you know is raped than she gets stoned to death for inciting the rapist??? That is what silence will get us.. So it might not have been a quote from the right person, and like some said, should we take your word for it???? The message is still the same!!! AND CORRECT!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I didn't either until I skype with this lady from Britian she shared her recipe. Do you know they make it months ahead and soak it in rum or what ever. I use her recipe and wow I love it now.


I make fruit cake every year and it's out of this world.. nothing like the fruitcake of my childhood it has dried fruit and nuts and it is soaked in rum .. I make it at least a month ahead and every week or so pour rum over it and let it soak up.. it's the only fruitcake I will eat.. and it's amazing..

If anyone wants the recipe.. pm me.. because it's one I won't publicly share..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Shifting of the US$ should be everyones concern. The Chinese and Russians have already begun trading in their own currency last year. This could be a train wreck for our economy and the value of the dollar.


The US dollar is the only currency that can be printed with no backing.. all other currencies must be gold backed.. it's called the gold standard.. China is trying to make the yuan the new dollar and if that happens.. you are so right it will be a complete train wreck for our country and our currency.. it won't be worth ..... and if obama keeps printing money.. you know what you will be able to do with it ... so watch out... :thumbdown:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I'd love to have your recipe and will share mine with you if you like. I make mine a year in advance and wrap it in cheese cloth and drench it in bourbon throughout the year. By Christmas it is like candy.


knittingneedles said:


> I make fruit cake every year and it's out of this world.. nothing like the fruitcake of my childhood it has dried fruit and nuts and it is soaked in rum .. I make it at least a month ahead and every week or so pour rum over it and let it soak up.. it's the only fruitcake I will eat.. and it's amazing..
> 
> If anyone wants the recipe.. pm me.. because it's one I won't publicly share..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> I'd love to have your recipe and will share mine with you if you like. I make mine a year in advance and wrap it in cheese cloth and drench it in bourbon throughout the year. By Christmas it is like candy.


Yup sounds right!!!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I just saw the news that the RCMP have arrested a man and woman who placed pressure cooker bombs at our provincial legislature in Victoria, BC during yesterday's Canada Day celebrations. CSIS had alerted the RCMP back in Feb. and they have been watched since then. They were Can. born but said to be inspired by Al Qaeda. There have been quite a few incidents of "home grown terrorism" in western countries over the last few years. Just another reminder that we have to constantly speak out against extremism and encourage others to do the same.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I didn't either until I skype with this lady from Britian she shared her recipe. Do you know they make it months ahead and soak it in rum or what ever. I use her recipe and wow I love it now.


Really? I've never met a fruitcake I've liked. I'm willing to try yours, so please make one for our party.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> I start mine around Thanksgiving. It's soaked in Mogen David wine and is very, very yummy.


You three (now!) wiseguys are really starting to bug me. I consider fruitcakes excellent doorstops as do everyone else I know. Are you sure you're not the Three Magi?

I suppose our party guests will now have to baste these fruit and nut jobs from a bottle from the bar. Fruitcakes are Liberal and not welcome for consumption, only drowning, at our summer party.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Lets guess the secret ingredient. I say Grand Marnier.


Darn you, Miss gourmet cook! Yes, that is the secret ingredient from the bar. Now guess what else is used to make the delish fruit dip? I think only three ingredients.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Knit Crazy, isn't it ironic that someone who claims to be such an open and tolerant believer in justice and equality exhibits such nasty racism and bigotry? True tolerance would admit that evil exists in the world but it isn't attached to any one race. I'm very proud of my German heritage too and would hope everyone is proud of their heritage


 :thumbup: She is about as stupid and bigoted as one can be. Surprise - she claimed she was a college professor I believe. She also regularly lectured to us all about how she disliked bad behavior and insulting posts on KP.

I think she followed her own advice for maybe 2 hours, then reneged and began her insulting and evil postings again.

SeattleSoul/Welcome Table started a Rav group for Libs (The Oasis), and that must have crashed and burned already as she is back in this thread, like, what 3 days later? California Lib talk and ignorance and often chooses a male for her avatars.

What a loser and piece of work; easy to ignore though!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> For those of us not going in the water how will we get to the bar?


Two options:

1) walk the tight rope or balance beam that will extend across the entire pool length with access to both sides of the bar,

2) ride in a wooden Hawaiian kayak covered in Orchid Leis - you included

WARNING: your seat will be wet as the swim-up bar stools will be in the cream or root beer soda so dress appropriately.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Anyone read this? http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2013/07/02/administration-delays-key-obamacare-insurance-mandate/#ixzz2XvtAENNH


Just read it CB. What a foolish Administration! Now, this Admin is using the NFL, children, bribes, etc., to "sell" the wonders of Obamacare.

I think those who oppose OBOCare is around 75% today, and still the current Admin is trying to implement it.

I find it expected that the employers' mandate will be postponed until after the 2014 elections. Obvious? Nah. Chicago-style politics at its best.

This guy still thinks he's the leader of the free world and we should all fall at his feet.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

knittingneedles said:


> It's completely irrelevant who wrote it.. the message is still right on!!!
> 
> And it's not stating anything that isn't true.. Since I have seen it first hand.. and have heard all my life stories from my parents how their neighbors did absolutely nothing to help them yet were quick to take their possessions... It's the same thing.. stay quiet and the fanatics will take over and control you before you know it..


 :thumbup: Thanks knittingneedles - excellent article and great points for discussion.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I cannot believe Liberals are supporting not only the murder of children, but they also long to kill babies up to and beyond 20 weeks old. They are voicing support of the Dem, Wendy Davis, who filibustered in the Texas Congress recently in order to suspend the vote on banning 20+ week abortions. Thank God, for Gov Perry and the Texas legislature who will pass the banning law soon.

What is in one's sick mind to want to murder any child never mind one 20 weeks old?

Sick people. Thankfully the Christians were great in number and the pro abortionists few. I notice those in the video hailing Satan are mostly young, females, who are probably feminists, have nothing else to do then protest and chant hate (sound familiar?) and now are proven supporters of murder and painful death. How do they (pro abort) further help their cause to stop indecent crimes against women and instead not force controlling laws of women back 40 years? What's next that these morons want, Sharia Law?

Here's an editorial about which I'm referring to:

_Abortionists Declare Their Team: Chant Hail Satan As Christians Sing Amazing Grace_

By: Erick Erickson July 2nd, 2013 at 10:15 PM

This is staggering to behold.

As Texas gears up to push legislation that would prohibit late term abortions  those conducted after 20 weeks  Christian activists in the Texas State Capitol sang Amazing Grace. Abortion rights activists, there to support killing kids, tried to shout down the Christians by chanting Hail Satan.

Yes, there is video.

http://acahnman.blogspot.com/2013/07/texas-capital-abortion-supporters-chant.html?m=1

Remember, these people support the party that booed the inclusion of God in the DNC platform.

Ill give this guy the last word on this:

Daniel Gilfillan @OneTonTurtle

"Texas pro-aborts chanting "hail Satan", because it actually makes them more decent than when they honestly state their views."

Amen.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Here we go again, or should I say "still?" Of course, the delay, initiated by Obama is only a political tactic until after the 2014 elections.

_But Wont People Die?_
By: Erick Erickson July 3rd, 2013 at 04:30 AM

They told us we had to do it. We had to rush through Obamacare; passing it to find out what was in it, as Nancy Pelosi told us. We had to do it and it could not wait because lives were depending on it. We needed to save lives and we needed to provide women access to birth control.

Suddenly, yesterday, the Obama Administration announced it would deny women access to contraception paid for by their employer after campaigning throughout 2012 on just how important paying for abortions and birth control under employer provided plans would be.

If you arent following along, Barack Obama has decided to delay implementation of the employer mandate  the mandate that employers must provide health insurance to employees  until after the 2014 election cycle. The law that had to be passed quickly to save lives can now be delayed. So how many people will die? That was their rhetoric. Lives depended on Obamacare.

Contraception is now considered an essential benefit under Obamacare that employers must provide, but now its only going to be essential to those who already have employer health insurance. The rest of the women? Sorry.

Back on May 24, 2013, Ezra Klein opined that employers would not stop dropping employees when the employer mandate went into effect.

Now he says repeal it. Were going to hear this a lot. Barack Obama suddenly does not think he needs a central part of his law so it can be scrapped.

What is ironic here is that the left has, for months, used the talking point that Republicans are causing problems by obstructing the implementation of Obamacare. Now, suddenly, the President is going to delay implementation of one part of Obamacare.

Republicans need to take notice. We sent them to Washington to end Obamacare, not mend it. There should be no fixes. There should only be a continued fight to repeal Obamacare. The law we had to have yesterday is suddenly a law that can be punted. That means we should be able to repeal it and, concurrently in the debt ceiling fight, work to defund it.

Employers who have held off hiring employees because of the employer mandate will not suddenly start hiring, knowing theyre just prolonging the inevitable fines and taxes. This delay leaves uncertainty in the economy and the whole law should be repealed or, at a minimum, fully defunded. There should be no half measures.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks to all of you for the kind remarks, but it is almost impossible for my husband and I to accept help as we have always worked so hard to take care of ourselves.

Daughter #1 is earning a fantastic salary and is very self sufficient who said she will start sending us a monthly check. Her husband has returned from Afghanistan but not out of service yet as career man. She lives on 40 acres and hunts during seasons of different animals as said rabbits were overrunning the land. She also uses the bow/arrow method of hunting & yes, she has high powered riffles!

Daughter #2 also will help as she has a large garden & said she will can a lot of veggies & has ordered a 1/2 beef for us.

So we will be OK as have enough money for monthly expenses, but I do have to use AC all summer. We have Medicare & a supplemental ins. but finding out it is not paying much towards meds.

Huckleberry, at least you are being nice to me so why not continue as I do not wish any ill wishes to anyone--even you! I'm sure when we are judged in heaven, it won't matter what political party we are but only our heart if we have been a good person or a bad person!

Peace to all, Jane


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> You fool. I an an English teacher and college instructor. You are an ignorant pothead with anger issues and guilt about your past. I am proud of my German heritage. They hit America's shore in 1557 and you are nobody I'd care to know.


Knit Crazy, Seattle does not understand what you are talking about as she quit high school to live with an older man, but thinks because she has read a book or two, she is very intelligent but she only shows how out of touch she is about everything.

The Lefties have a Love/Hate relationship with her & use her when they need a dumb bunny for their nastiness.

I saw where she made the remark about the instructor/professor as she does not understand as she has not been inside a university. Ignore her totally!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> If you are as needy and hungry as you say, go for Food Stamps. That is what they are there for. For a week's worth of healthy Food, buy mixed vegetables, inexpensive soup meat or use the chicken your daughter will bring to you, make a soup and thicken it with a mashed up potato. As to your medical problems you should be happy that Obamacare will become effective. You will benefit from it much more than I will.


According to the pharmacist, OBO care is "why" my ins would not pay for my meds! So you are very wrong again.

I'm put on different antibiotics during the year to keep infections out & this particular med was paid for except my usual $4.00 charge, but it only paid $10.00 this time.

Don't understand why you cannot get the fact that those people who has insurance will pay more with Obamacare. I'm proof of the higher prices. Hope you do not develop a serious illness.

Don't try blaming the ins. co as they are just following OBO guidelines.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm off to bed as only up a few hours. Talk later.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Peace to you Jane

Sending cyber hugs


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Knit Crazy, isn't it ironic that someone who claims to be such an open and tolerant believer in justice and equality exhibits such nasty racism and bigotry? True tolerance would admit that evil exists in the world but it isn't attached to any one race. I'm very proud of my German heritage too and would hope everyone is proud of their heritage


Agree. Also, for all SS's carrying on about The Adventures of Tom Sawyer and The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn, they are rarely taught anymore and considered racist literature. Maybe SS should close her mouth once in awhile to prevent looking stupid and Ingried should have chosen another pseudonym. I no longer teach high school or composition and literature at IU, but I have a good memory of what was allowable and recommended reading.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> Shifting of the US$ should be everyones concern. The Chinese and Russians have already begun trading in their own currency last year. This could be a train wreck for our economy and the value of the dollar.


Some Europeans have also made their own currency deals with China and Japan and India have made their own agreements. The writer in Lukelucy's link was also speculating that IMF would use their weighted avg denominations in international transactions. If the process continues, the US$ would continue to decline in value putting more pressure on the American economy because of inflation and debt levels.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Lets guess the secret ingredient. I say Grand Marnier.


I say Amaretto.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> For those of us not going in the water how will we get to the bar?


We'll serve you of course. Do you think we'd let you miss out on the fun?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Agree. Also, for all SS's carrying on about The Adventures of Tom Sawyer and The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn, they are rarely taught anymore and considered racist literature. Maybe SS should close her mouth once in awhile to prevent looking stupid and Ingried should have chosen another pseudonym. I no longer teach high school or composition and literature at IU, but I have a good memory of what was allowable and recommended reading.


I didn't understand SS's reference to "long pork" yesterday - it has to be one of the most hateful references I've ever seen on these threads. She seems to have major problems and I hope she gets help.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Yes Yarnie First They Came..... That is a very thoughtful quote. Google it's author Martin Niemoller, a German minister. It was written about the German sloth of intellectuals and all would benefit from reading it.


Here is one version as the poem was changed slightly from reading to reading:

When the Nazis came for the communists,
I remained silent;
I was not a communist.

When they locked up the social democrats,
I remained silent;
I was not a social democrat.

When they came for the trade unionists,
I did not speak out;
I was not a trade unionist.

When they came for the Jews,
I remained silent;
I wasn't a Jew.

When they came for me,
there was no one left to speak out.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knittingneedles said:


> Exactly, just because they say a certain person said it.. Ok so that was wrong.. but the message is right.. If we don't say and do anything to stop the cancer from spreading it will take over everything and everyone and can you imagine yourself and all the women in your family having to wear a burka, not being able to drive, and only being allowed out of the house with an escort (a male one at that) and if someone you know is raped than she gets stoned to death for inciting the rapist??? That is what silence will get us.. So it might not have been a quote from the right person, and like some said, should we take your word for it???? The message is still the same!!! AND CORRECT!!!!


Fighting Sharia law everywhere is the real threat to women's health, not whether the government pays for your contraception. By the way, under Sharia law contraception will become non-existent.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Darn you, Miss gourmet cook! Yes, that is the secret ingredient from the bar. Now guess what else is used to make the delish fruit dip? I think only three ingredients.


Cream cheese?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks to all of you for the kind remarks, but it is almost impossible for my husband and I to accept help as we have always worked so hard to take care of ourselves.
> 
> Daughter #1 is earning a fantastic salary and is very self sufficient who said she will start sending us a monthly check. Her husband has returned from Afghanistan but not out of service yet as career man. She lives on 40 acres and hunts during seasons of different animals as said rabbits were overrunning the land. She also uses the bow/arrow method of hunting & yes, she has high powered riffles!
> 
> ...


Jane as a giver you should know how blessed you feel when you give someone something. Now it is time for you to receive and let someone bless you and them. Prayers for you to prosper with health and life . Love you!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I just saw the news that the RCMP have arrested a man and woman who placed pressure cooker bombs at our provincial legislature in Victoria, BC during yesterday's Canada Day celebrations. CSIS had alerted the RCMP back in Feb. and they have been watched since then. They were Can. born but said to be inspired by Al Qaeda. There have been quite a few incidents of "home grown terrorism" in western countries over the last few years. Just another reminder that we have to constantly speak out against extremism and encourage others to do the same.


That is terrible and I agree with you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

The Egyptian military just declared that it might step in to depose the Muslim Brotherhood and protect Egyptians from Muslim Brotherhood violence.

But within hours, the Obama Administration responded. CNN said U.S. officials "have also warned the Egyptian military that a military coup would trigger U.S. legislation cutting off all U.S. aid, which totals about $1.5 billion per year."

In other words, the Obama Administration will fund the Egyptian military only if it stays loyal to the Muslim Brotherhood government.

This is incredible.

The Muslim Brotherhood's motto includes the phrase "jihad is our way." It is the sworn enemy of the United States and Israel. Not one penny of our tax dollars should prop up a Muslim Brotherhood regime.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I say Amaretto.


Love Amaretto as a choice - but RU did guess Grand Marnier correctly.

two more ingredients must be used ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I didn't understand SS's reference to "long pork" yesterday - it has to be one of the most hateful references I've ever seen on these threads. She seems to have major problems and I hope she gets help.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Cream cheese?


Yes! That's the 2nd item to include.

One more to guess - it really makes a light and delicious fruit dip.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes! That's the 2nd item to include.
> 
> One more to guess - it really makes a light and delicious fruit dip.


Cool Whip?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The Egyptian military just declared that it might step in to depose the Muslim Brotherhood and protect Egyptians from Muslim Brotherhood violence.
> 
> But within hours, the Obama Administration responded. CNN said U.S. officials "have also warned the Egyptian military that a military coup would trigger U.S. legislation cutting off all U.S. aid, which totals about $1.5 billion per year."
> 
> ...


BO sure protects and defends the radical Muslim elements.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Cool Whip?


Close, but not correct.

Grand Marnier, cream cheese and .....


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I didn't understand SS's reference to "long pork" yesterday - it has to be one of the most hateful references I've ever seen on these threads. She seems to have major problems and I hope she gets help.


She was intimating the Germans were cannibals. It might have happened because the German people were reduced to nothing by the end of the war. They also had little potable water either. A high school friend of mine went to Germany after our Junior year and stayed 6 weeks with a German family. They had lost two children to dehydration during the war.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes! That's the 2nd item to include.
> 
> One more to guess - it really makes a light and delicious fruit dip.


Marshmellow cream.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Marshmellow cream.


That's it! You guys are quick, and you, CB, guessed two of the three ingredients. That's why you are the hostess with the mostest.

Mix 8 oz softened cream cheese, 8 oz Flutternutter and 1/2 or to taste, a nip of Grand Marnier.

Keep cool and use fresh cut fruit for dipping.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That's it! You guys are quick, and you, CB, guessed two of the three ingredients. That's why you are the hostess with the mostest.
> 
> Mix 8 oz softened cream cheese, 8 oz Flutternutter and 1/2 or to taste, a nip of Grand Marnier.
> 
> Keep cool and use fresh cut fruit for dipping.


   :XD:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

FreedomFries said:


> Then why not go do so instead of posting more nonsense?


Sharing time spent with ones family with friends is not nonsense. You obviously don't have any of the above so are unable to grasp the concept. So sad.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So, I've agreed to bring four gallons of ice cream to the pool party.
> 
> Today, I got confirmation for a tanker of root beer and one of cream soda to fill the pool.
> 
> ...


I thought we were having 2 hot tubs for the root beer and cream soda. This will leave the pool crystal clear for all of our bling to be seen from above. (For those of us that can't float, that is.) I don't want to swim in liquid I will be drinking.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The Egyptian military just declared that it might step in to depose the Muslim Brotherhood and protect Egyptians from Muslim Brotherhood violence.
> 
> But within hours, the Obama Administration responded. CNN said U.S. officials "have also warned the Egyptian military that a military coup would trigger U.S. legislation cutting off all U.S. aid, which totals about $1.5 billion per year."
> 
> ...


You don't want me to even start talking about this!!!!!!

When the Muslim Brotherhood started this whole thing in Egypt, my husband and I knew we would be in for one hell of a ride.. If they had their way.. the Brotherhood would send all of us into the sea.. not just Jews.. right after they finish with the Jews the Christians would be next.. 
The fact that the USA still sends billions of dollars to Egypt is ludicrous.. Since the Brotherhood just wants to annihilate anyone who is not of their religion... 
I once had a discussion with a devote Muslim who told me that holy war is suppose to be raged against infidels and what are infidels, I asked? He said, anyone who worships more than one God.. so I asked.. then what about Jews who only worship one God.. He said, we are not suppose to wage war on Jews, but on Christians since they have the holy trinity and that is 3 Gods..and he was no fanatic. SO beware... 
Egypt voted the Muslim Brotherhood into power and got rid of Mubarak (which in my opinion was a huge mistake) now they see the error of their ways and want to take it back.. but that won't be so easy.. 
Mubarak was a friend of the USA, Morsi would love nothing better than to destroy us, all of us. He would love to bring the world back to how it was when Saladin ruled in the middle ages..

Got to go to work...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here we go again, or should I say "still?" Of course, the delay, initiated by Obama is only a political tactic until after the 2014 elections.
> 
> _But Wont People Die?_
> By: Erick Erickson July 3rd, 2013 at 04:30 AM
> ...


How can the WH do this.? The ACA does not permit the government to grant a reprieve or an extension. The Employer Mandate is mandatory. The law passed explicitly commands that this provision take effect Jan. 2014.

By choice and political necessity, Obamacare ended up with a specific structure. Before voting on the bill, the Senate could not get a national exchange passed, so the bill was rewritten. The bill was designed to have the federal government step in and establish an exchange in any state that didn't chose to participate in the exchanges. Dems were thinking that states that wanted more control would choose to go on their own. WRONG.

Since the law includes so many restrictions it prevented the states from having any flexibility in these exchanges so 34 states decided to let the feds run them, as is consistent with the law.

Dems also thought that once the most liberal bill ever was passed, the public would embrace it - WRONG AGAIN - instead it's popularity has plummeted.

Earlier this week MSNBC's Chris Hayes was bashing Republicans as murderers because stalling implementation of Obamacare is playing with people's lives. After last nights announcement, Hayes has been silent - go figure. Someone should explain to Hays that following the law (Obamacare) is not undermining the law. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> BO sure protects and defends the radical Muslim elements.


Why are you surprised? Obama showed more compassion for Trayvon and his family than the four dead Americans in Benghazi.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> BO sure protects and defends the radical Muslim elements.


Knit craz
How so? Validate your claim please.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Why are you surprised? Obama showed more compassion for Trayvon and his family than the four dead Americans in Benghazi.


lovethelake
obviously your information gathering has big black holes in it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Obamacare delaying some parts is commendable. Government usually runs roughshut but in this case is accommodating. A pleasure to see. It gives the small business community more time for preparing for it.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Possibly a little creme fraiche or cream cheese, fresh tarragon, lime or lemon juice and/or EVOO. How about a hint? Acacia honey? Freshly ground black malabar pepper? HELP??


knitpresentgifts said:


> Darn you, Miss gourmet cook! Yes, that is the secret ingredient from the bar. Now guess what else is used to make the delish fruit dip? I think only three ingredients.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

knittingneedles said:


> I once had a discussion with a devote Muslim who told me that holy war is suppose to be raged against infidels and what are infidels, I asked? He said, anyone who worships more than one God.. so I asked.. then what about Jews who only worship one God.. He said, we are not suppose to wage war on Jews, but on Christians since they have the holy trinity and that is 3 Gods..and he was no fanatic. SO beware...


Wow, beware doesn't cover it does it?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> How can the WH do this.? The ACA does not permit the government to grant a reprieve or an extension. The Employer Mandate is mandatory. The law passed explicitly commands that this provision take effect Jan. 2014.
> 
> Someone should explain to Hays that following the law (Obamacare) is not undermining the law.


Did you expect anything less? Obamacare was rammed through and no one, especially the Dems, knew what the law says.

Now, Obama will mandate a forced delay in employers having to participate so this Admin can try to get more Dems into the House of Represenatives in 2014.

Disgusting and despicable politics by Obama and the Dems.

The Republs better defund and appeal the entire law or they are doomed as well when facing their next reelection.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Possibly a little creme fraiche or cream cheese, fresh tarragon, lime or lemon juice and/or EVOO. How about a hint? Acacia honey? Freshly ground black malabar pepper? HELP??


RU; the mini recipe is on page 72.

Try it, you'll like it - I think.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Did you expect anything less? Obamacare was rammed through and no one, especially the Dems, knew what the law says.
> 
> Now, Obama will mandate a forced delay in employers having to participate so this Admin can try to get more Dems into the House of Represenatives in 2014.
> 
> ...


They are already doomed.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I'll do the kayak. Not too good on the balance beam. Surely I don't need a wet suit.


knitpresentgifts said:


> Two options:
> 
> 1) walk the tight rope or balance beam that will extend across the entire pool length with access to both sides of the bar,
> 
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> I'll do the kayak. Not too good on the balance beam. Surely I don't need a wet suit.


If you got it, flaunt it! There will be a crystal studding tool at the party, so we can make you shine brilliantly in your suit.

Make your reservation for the wood kayak with Solo - she's in charge of kayaks and me, leis. I put you down for eight. Too many flowers is never an issue.

You're gonna look G O O D ..... not that you don't already!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> They are already doomed.


Bratty Patty
You are so right. Love you Avatar.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Wow, beware doesn't cover it does it?


knitpresentgifts
got your pass for the shelter already?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

And Bernake of printing press fame is not not helping the prospects of inflation. Anyone who travels knows the value of our $ first hand.


west coast kitty said:


> Some Europeans have also made their own currency deals with China and Japan and India have made their own agreements. The writer in Lukelucy's link was also speculating that IMF would use their weighted avg denominations in international transactions. If the process continues, the US$ would continue to decline in value putting more pressure on the American economy because of inflation and debt levels.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Knit Crazy, Seattle does not understand what you are talking about as she quit high school to live with an older man, but thinks because she has read a book or two, she is very intelligent but she only shows how out of touch she is about everything.
> 
> The Lefties have a Love/Hate relationship with her & use her when they need a dumb bunny for their nastiness.
> 
> I saw where she made the remark about the instructor/professor as she does not understand as she has not been inside a university. Ignore her totally!


So I took a look over there and SeattleSoul is no longer the moderator of the group she began and all her posts have been deleted (by the hacker I guess).

In fact, no one is identified as the mod of her group. I guess SS's group is no longer viable and was certainly short lived. Maybe what goes around came around really quickly.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> And Bernake of printing press fame is not not helping the prospects of inflation. Anyone who travels knows the value of our $ first hand.


No kidding. I'm meeting with our financial planner next week to discuss.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Well, looks like Morsi is gone!!! Now what???? Happy 4th!!!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> They are already doomed.


No, no, they aren't doomed, I know, I know who is!

:roll: :roll: :roll: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> I'll do the kayak. Not too good on the balance beam. Surely I don't need a wet suit.


I got my gs's arm floaties. We can put those on you . Just wear you short's and tee shirt if you want to . Solowegirl will help you on the Kayak. No party poopers at our pool party. Everyone gets wet. :XD:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So I took a look over there and SeattleSoul is no longer the moderator of the group she began and all her posts have been deleted (by the hacker I guess).
> 
> In fact, no one is identified as the mod of her group. I guess SS's group is no longer viable and was certainly short lived. Maybe what goes around came around really quickly.


I know, I know as I know, I know who has been reading the other site as all of the lefties think it was you. Me thinks she was shut down by Ravelry. They do not tolerate garbage as KP does.

Left S & O as lefties all left at once so no fun. Guess I'll eat. Talk later.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

KPG remember the coke a cola song "Simiply Irresistible"? I think we are. Sooo many want to be on FF with us.:{


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No party poopers at our pool party. Everyone gets wet. :XD:


I like your style. This is gonna be fun!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> KPG remember the coke a cola song "Simiply Irresistible"? I think we are. Sooo many want to be on FF with us.:{


That's perfect for our Theme Song.

_"Simply Irresistible"_

I foresee a tiny problem; Coca Cola brand doesn't make Cream Soda or RootBeer I don't believe, so don't tell 'em were using their song!

Sing it loud, sing it clear ..... Simply Irresistible!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That's perfect for our Theme Song.
> 
> _"Simply Irresistible"_
> 
> ...


I am . Can you hear me?!?!? :XD: :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So I took a look over there and SeattleSoul is no longer the moderator of the group she began and all her posts have been deleted (by the hacker I guess).
> 
> In fact, no one is identified as the mod of her group. I guess SS's group is no longer viable and was certainly short lived. Maybe what goes around came around really quickly.


The discussion probably just got nasty and offensive. They can't be civil to each other or to us. What a bunch of losers.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> The discussion probably just got nasty and offensive. They can't be civil to each other or to us. What a bunch of losers.


Knit crazy
so interesting to see what excites you. Sorry to disappoint you, we are VERY civil to each other even when our opinions differ. You might take a lesson from that.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> The discussion probably just got nasty and offensive. They can't be civil to each other or to us. What a bunch of losers.


You have once again spoken true words. What type of loser would just post on a thread just to see her avatar and aggravate ladies that are having a nice cyber pool party? But sadly we have the answer, just being rhetorical.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> You have once again spoken true words. What type of loser would just post on a thread just to see her avatar and aggravate ladies that are having a nice cyber pool party? But sadly we have the answer, just being rhetorical.


Ladies? Honey, looking around your group, that's the last word that would fit you.

As for the bimbo who thinks Ravelry rules are stricter, she obviously hasn't a clue that's the home of the 1,000 plus 'Neckers who've stopped by this little henparty to laugh. Or didn't you know that you're famous?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

It is beautiful in Tahoe today. Thought you would enjoy a peek.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Great pics Knit Crazy. Good looking DD and Dh.  Beautiful view. Thanks for showing us you family and vacation!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

wow

Never have been there, looks beautiful


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> wow
> 
> Never have been there, looks beautiful


The first picture overlooking Emerald Bay has an island owned by a rich person right after the turn of last century. He built a "folly" on it for his wife, and she held outings there for her friends. I thought of our pool party today and wished we could have a party there too. Of course, the invitation wouldn't include the trolls.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Lake Tahoe looks amazing and it's only 8 hour drive away.. I have to get there someday.. We live in a beautiful country and 

I want to wish all the Americans out there a happy 4th of July!!!

May our country survive and triumph over all adversity homegrown or otherwise!!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> It is beautiful in Tahoe today. Thought you would enjoy a peek.


beautiful family and friends and a lovely view; you were probably relieved to get away from the heat


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> The first picture overlooking Emerald Bay has an island owned by a rich person right after the turn of last century. He built a "folly" on it for his wife, and she held outings there for her friends. I thought of our pool party today and wished we could have a party there too. Of course, the invitation wouldn't include the trolls.


Thanks for the lovely picture & of your wonderful family.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Happy July 4 - Independence Day

http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=4231546999088&source=jl999&utm_medium=internal_email&utm_source=pickup&utm_campaign=receivercontent


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Ladies? Honey, looking around your group, that's the last word that would fit you.
> 
> As for the bimbo who thinks Ravelry rules are stricter, she obviously hasn't a clue that's the home of the 1,000 plus 'Neckers who've stopped by this little henparty to laugh. Or didn't you know that you're famous?


I'm not a bimbo! What a horrible name to call another person! I'm glad we have such a large following. Do you count the people who are reading this site? If you are then you are a hacker as there is "no way" you could possibly know who is reading this site.

When you "lie" you really tell whoppers!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy July 4 - Independence Day
> 
> http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=4231546999088&source=jl999&utm_medium=internal_email&utm_source=pickup&utm_campaign=receivercontent


Thank you as I will watch a few fireworks from our church!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/?ref=tn_tnmn#!/photo.php?fbid=10151700343559769&set=a.360794549768.147593.182249954768&type=1&theater


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Jane, I was just wondering something this morning. Some people have multiple personalities; which must be such a hard life to live. But what if one of their multiple personalities also have multiple personalities? How would that effect their view of the world? How many people do they think are their friends?


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I'm not a bimbo! What a horrible name to call another person! I'm glad we have such a large following. Do you count the people who are reading this site? If you are then you are a hacker as there is "no way" you could possibly know who is reading this site.
> 
> When you "lie" you really tell whoppers!


Once again you show your ignorance. Or do you think your group is the only one on Rav who get a good laugh out of the conversations here? And mine's bigger than yours.

(Waves to 'Neckers--Hi Guys!)


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy July 4 - Independence Day
> 
> http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=4231546999088&source=jl999&utm_medium=internal_email&utm_source=pickup&utm_campaign=receivercontent


Thanks WCK - the card is great! I felt like I went to a parade.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Once again you show your ignorance. Or do you think your group is the only one on Rav who get a good laugh out of the conversations here? And mine's bigger than yours.
> 
> (Waves to 'Neckers--Hi Guys!)


Who cares? Looks like some people need to try and find a life . I guess we have been right all along you are nothing but a troll. No knitting just trolling the net because you have no life but a computer. That is pretty sad. I will pray for you to find peace and joy with some kind of life .


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Jane, I was just wondering something this morning. Some people have multiple personalities; which must be such a hard life to live. But what if one of their multiple personalities also have multiple personalities? How would that effect their view of the world? How many people do they think are their friends?


lovethelake
keep wondering, perhaps you discover your real self.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Who cares? Looks like some people need to try and find a life . I guess we have been right all along you are nothing but a troll. No knitting just trolling the net because you have no life but a computer. That is pretty sad. I will pray for you to find peace and joy with some kind of life .


Country Bumpkins
so, where is your knitting? Trolls no doubt are your buddies.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WCkitty that was a cute video. Thanks


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Jane, I was just wondering something this morning. Some people have multiple personalities; which must be such a hard life to live. But what if one of their multiple personalities also have multiple personalities? How would that effect their view of the world? How many people do they think are their friends?


Do they all vote?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Once again you show your ignorance. Or do you think your group is the only one on Rav who get a good laugh out of the conversations here? And mine's bigger than yours.
> 
> (Waves to 'Neckers--Hi Guys!)


I'm glad they stopped by for a look. Apparently, unlike you, they must not feel the need to be demeaning or crass.

Happy Independance Day everyone.

Just as the previous Americans did in the past, let us hope that we are victorious in escaping the tyranny of our current dictator and that those who support him finally recognize him for the sham he is. He belongs in jail.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Who cares? Looks like some people need to try and find a life . I guess we have been right all along you are nothing but a troll. No knitting just trolling the net because you have no life but a computer. That is pretty sad. I will pray for you to find peace and joy with some kind of life .


My thoughts exactly to FF's post: Who cares, I don't.

Wouldn't waste my time reading their crap but am pleased they, and apparently he, read our every word.

Hi y'all!  Hope you like my posts today!


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Jane, I was just wondering something this morning. Some people have multiple personalities; which must be such a hard life to live. But what if one of their multiple personalities also have multiple personalities? How would that effect their view of the world? How many people do they think are their friends?


Nope, no courage here. Not even any original thinking. Just blithering ignorance and unplumbed depths of nastiness. Don't look now, girl, but your true self is showing. And it's mighty ugly.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh I can't believe how when internet is down all the recipes pool party and pictures went on and I wasn't here to help plan any fun. 

Janie glad your family surrounds you with the love and caring you need. Your right about Ins. mine has gone up and is going up. Obama Care has not help us at all, never went up until last year, and it was a whooper believe me. Then having to prove on taxes we have insurance. Big Brother, is doing more than just watching us. They are taking over ever aspect of our lives.
I know the left would love this to happen but I do not care or want it too. I want to deside what I want and what I need.
I want the goveremnt to stop spending worthless dollars as has been shown already about the IRS ect. I want our military to have the best equipment they need when fighting the enemy not used out dated equioment. I have and I want the goverment held accountaable for all the things they have done wrong and let slip by. Enough of all of this nonsense. 
We allowed Egyption leader Mohamed Morsi, to allow Christian to be killed, and he still had ties to the Mulism Brother hood. We send our best tanks and fighter jets, and loads of money. Yet we down grade the military that our goverment has allowed to fight wars in other countries, with out the equipment they need and then take away thier pay because the goverement can't afford it. But yet They can spend money on partys to learn line dancing, spend money on high end rooms, spend money to go on trips that do nothing but add vactions to the list. No tours of the white house which we the people own and paid with our hard earned money. But they can party till the sun comes up. We allow crooked and unlawful people to continue on with jobs or move them to higher paying jobs. We allow people to enter illegal, and give them all the benfits we have to pay for. Yet let others who come into this country legal, wait and learn before becoming citzens and also learn to speak the language. We have allowed ever wrong to be declared right and every right to be declared wrong. 
We have allowed a few to control, our country. Yet we sit back and allow them control. We listen to their voices to be the ones to control a nation. There are more Americans who do not agree with this, and yet we stand by and allow them to control, and listen to their nonsense. 
People this is not the 4th of July, this is and was named INDEPENDENCE DAY, not a party day. Our fore-fathers fought for it, why are we allowing a few small voices to control this country??
Sorry off my soap box now.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I can't believe how when internet is down all the recipes pool party and pictures went on and I wasn't here to help plan any fun.
> 
> Janie glad your family surrounds you with the love and caring you need. Your right about Ins. mine has gone up and is going up. Obama Care has not help us at all, never went up until last year, and it was a whooper believe me. Then having to prove on taxes we have insurance. Big Brother, is doing more than just watching us. They are taking over ever aspect of our lives.
> I know the left would love this to happen but I do not care or want it too. I want to deside what I want and what I need.
> ...


Amen. Happy Independance Day to all my friends. It is my dh's birthday so we will be celebrating with him. God Bless the USA forever.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Rubber neckers, to funny more like trouble neckers I would say.

what a dull life that all you have to do is think its fun to spend your time reading other post and commenting with stupid words. 

How diffficult that is. I would rather spend my time doing something that is worth while. Then waste a day of my life being tied to a computer, to make myself feel important.
But then I do have a life, and have to make time for other things that have meaning. 

Have fun reading fuddle neckers and may your leader find something better to do then prove what an idiot she really is.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Happy birthday CB's Hubby.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Do you realize what hot RootBeer would taste like in a hot tube? It will lose all its fizzle.

Back to using dictionay today. Hope that helps a few ladies who seem to think my spelling is a major concern in their lives.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Big Brother, is doing more than just watching us. They are taking over ever aspect of our lives.
> I know the left would love this to happen but I do not care or want it too. I want to deside what I want and what I need.
> I want the goveremnt to stop spending worthless dollars as has been shown already about the IRS ect. I want our military to have the best equipment they need when fighting the enemy not used out dated equioment. I have and I want the goverment held accountaable for all the things they have done wrong and let slip by. Enough of all of this nonsense.
> We allowed Egyption leader Mohamed Morsi, to allow Christian to be killed, and he still had ties to the Mulism Brother hood. We send our best tanks and fighter jets, and loads of money. Yet we down grade the military that our goverment has allowed to fight wars in other countries, with out the equipment they need and then take away thier pay because the goverement can'[t afford it. But yet They can spend money on partys to learn line dancing, spend money on high end rooms, spend money to go on trips that do nothing but add vactions to the list. No tours of the white house which we the people own and paid with our hard earned money. But they can party till the sun comes up. We allow crooked and unlawful people to continue on with jobs or move them to higher paying jobs. We allow people to enter illigal, and give them all the benfits we have to pay for. Yet let others who come into this country legal, wait and learn before becoming citzens and also learn to speak the language. We have allowed ever wrong to be declared right and every right to be declared wrong.
> ...


*Bravo - standing up to applaud you! Enjoy our Independence Day!*


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Amen. Happy Independance Day to all my friends. It is my dh's birthday so we will be celebrating with him. God Bless the USA forever.


 :thumbup:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday to your DH, CB. Have some fun!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Jane, I was just wondering something this morning. Some people have multiple personalities; which must be such a hard life to live. But what if one of their multiple personalities also have multiple personalities? How would that effect their view of the world? How many people do they think are their friends?


Yes, you hit the nail on the head again, my Queen as multiple personalities must have personalities in order for them to like themselves! Thank you for reminding me of these people who switch into someone else so quickly!

Happy 4th dear lady!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oophs had to correct some misspelled words, wouldn't want to upset the ladies whose main worry is spelling.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Amen. Happy Independance Day to all my friends. It is my dh's birthday so we will be celebrating with him. God Bless the USA forever.


Happy birthday to your dh! and have a wonderful celebration for your country and your family


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Do you realize what hot RootBeer would taste like in a hot tube? It will lose all its fizzle.
> 
> Back to using dictionay today. Hope that helps a few ladies who seem to think my spelling is a major concern in their lives.


Don't worry about those people Yarnie as people who make fun of disabilities are "nothing" in my book. Do you have spell check on your computer? Mine does so it corrects spelling, but this Ipad has a mind of its own & won't let me type what I want to say.

You are tops in my book, sweet lady so keep on writing! Hugs, Jane


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oophs had to correct some misspelled words, wouldn't want to upset the ladies whose main worry is spelling.


  0h to have a life where spelling was my biggest worry --- but then that would just be too boring, so we should really pity them for not having more important things in their life.

Hope you and hubby have a wonderful Independence Day Yarnie


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

CB, happy BD to your DH & happy 4th of July!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Rubber neckers, to funny more like trouble neckers I would say.
> 
> what a dull life that all you have to do is think its fun to spend your time reading other post and commenting with stupid words.
> 
> ...


The fact they are here, even when unwanted, proves they are unstable troublemakers. What kind of person when told they are unwelcome hangs around? I think we irritate them with our patriotism, love of God, nice lives, and common sense about the fool in the White House. Keep ignoring them. I have to keep reminding myself not to respond directly to them. They don't deserve even that much respect.

Happy 4th of July to those who love this country, not our current leaders.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I will tell him you all said Hb/day. Happy 4th to you too! We do still have alot to celebrate!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy July 4 - Independence Day
> 
> http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=4231546999088&source=jl999&utm_medium=internal_email&utm_source=pickup&utm_campaign=receivercontent


Oh West Coast Kitty, that is so sweet Thank you, I loved it.
Your the best. To take the time and thought, just love it.

Hey you lady's watch this, you will love it. :thumbup:
Oops read back post some of you already notice it. Sorry.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

EVERYONE NEEDS TO WATCH THIS!!!!

http://puttinguptheflag.com/

I am sure we can all agree, finally with this one!!!!!!!

And if you can't agree, you truly don't belong here in the greatest country in the world!!!

Happy Independance day to all wherever you are or live you should have a free and safe day today!!!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

TYL You captured the feelings of many on this Independence Day! Well spoken.


theyarnlady said:


> Oh I can't believe how when internet is down all the recipes pool party and pictures went on and I wasn't here to help plan any fun.
> 
> Janie glad your family surrounds you with the love and caring you need. Your right about Ins. mine has gone up and is going up. Obama Care has not help us at all, never went up until last year, and it was a whooper believe me. Then having to prove on taxes we have insurance. Big Brother, is doing more than just watching us. They are taking over ever aspect of our lives.
> I know the left would love this to happen but I do not care or want it too. I want to deside what I want and what I need.
> ...


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

TYL You captured the feelings of many on this Independence Day! Well spoken.


theyarnlady said:


> Oh I can't believe how when internet is down all the recipes pool party and pictures went on and I wasn't here to help plan any fun.
> 
> Janie glad your family surrounds you with the love and caring you need. Your right about Ins. mine has gone up and is going up. Obama Care has not help us at all, never went up until last year, and it was a whooper believe me. Then having to prove on taxes we have insurance. Big Brother, is doing more than just watching us. They are taking over ever aspect of our lives.
> I know the left would love this to happen but I do not care or want it too. I want to deside what I want and what I need.
> ...


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Just call your spelling "Your special creativity." Anyway as long as you have the first and last letter correct it can be read by those with a brain.


theyarnlady said:


> Do you realize what hot RootBeer would taste like in a hot tube? It will lose all its fizzle.
> 
> Back to using dictionay today. Hope that helps a few ladies who seem to think my spelling is a major concern in their lives.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Hang it up YarnLady. Let those who wish to correct your spelling do so. Time they spend will keep them out of trouble. Jest spel eny vey yu vunt two. It makes life interesting. Okay???


theyarnlady said:


> Oophs had to correct some misspelled words, wouldn't want to upset the ladies whose main worry is spelling.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Hang it up YarnLady. Let those who wish to correct your spelling do so. Time they spend will keep them out of trouble. Jest spel eny vey yu vunt two. It makes life interesting. Okay???


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> EVERYONE NEEDS TO WATCH THIS!!!!
> 
> http://puttinguptheflag.com/
> 
> ...


Oh I loved it! Thanks. You too Yarnie. :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Jane, I was just wondering something this morning. Some people have multiple personalities; which must be such a hard life to live. But what if one of their multiple personalities also have multiple personalities? How would that effect their view of the world? How many people do they think are their friends?


I would imagine that all the personalities could pose a direct conflict to one another. Which could explain a lot when reading some posts.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Do they all vote?


HEHEHE! Sybil had 13 personalities - so if they all came out throughout the day, she could vote 14 times. It certainly would put a new definition to voter fraud. Would it technically be fraud if the "host" really believed they were another person? What a dilemma.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> EVERYONE NEEDS TO WATCH THIS!!!!
> 
> http://puttinguptheflag.com/
> 
> ...


ah that touch my heart thank you thank you thank you


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh I loved it! Thanks. You too Yarnie. :thumbup:


wish it was me but that belongs to knitting needles isn't it wonderful. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Hang it up YarnLady. Let those who wish to correct your spelling do so. Time they spend will keep them out of trouble. Jest spel eny vey yu vunt two. It makes life interesting. Okay???


im's trys to spill it is two bee, ans well eyes vant youse end,s . 
tanks four ta conplainmints.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Do you realize what hot RootBeer would taste like in a hot tube? It will lose all its fizzle.
> 
> Back to using dictionay today. Hope that helps a few ladies who seem to think my spelling is a major concern in their lives.


Not to worry Yarnie, these are special hot tubs that will keep the root beer chilled to the perfect temperature for the perfect float.

Don't worry about your spelling. The only ones criticizing are the lefties. Need I say more? The important thing is we know what you are saying and love you the way you are.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> HEHEHE! Sybil had 13 personalities - so if they all came out throughout the day, she could vote 14 times. It certainly would put a new definition to voter fraud. Would it technically be fraud if the "host" really believed they were another person? What a dilemma.


Ah only you could figure out what they are up too. Good one. :thumbup:


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah only you could figure out what they are up too.


Nope. Not even close, but it's amusing reading.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Double Agree. Don't change a thing. Reminds me of a song Something about "Don't change a hair for me, Not if you care for me......" Does anyone remember that one??


soloweygirl said:


> Not to worry Yarnie, these are special hot tubs that will keep the root beer chilled to the perfect temperature for the perfect float.
> 
> Don't worry about your spelling. The only ones criticizing are the lefties. Need I say more? The important thing is we know what you are saying and love you the way you are.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Double Agree. Don't change a thing. Reminds me of a song Something about "Don't change a hair for me, Not if you care for me......" Does anyone remember that one??


My Funny Valentine - one of my absolute favourites. I still get out the music and play it on the piano. I love Ella's version.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> Hang it up YarnLady. Let those who wish to correct your spelling do so. Time they spend will keep them out of trouble. Jest spel eny vey yu vunt two. It makes life interesting. Okay???


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Jane, I was just wondering something this morning. Some people have multiple personalities; which must be such a hard life to live. But what if one of their multiple personalities also have multiple personalities? How would that effect their view of the world? How many people do they think are their friends?


I was just wondering about this yesterday. Voter fraud that is a good one.

Another thing, if one points their finger at one of the multiple personalities who are they really pointing at?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I was just wondering about this yesterday. Voter fraud that is a good one.
> 
> Another thing, if one points their finger at one of the multiple personalities who are they really pointing at?


Excellent example! Need to do laundry so won't be on until tonight. Have a great day my friends.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

FreedomFries said:


> Nope. Not even close, but it's amusing reading.


FreedomFries
I think this subject keeps them busy for a while.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> FreedomFries
> I think this subject keeps them busy for a while.


Nope. Not even close, but it's amusing reading.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I have nothing more to add other than the Bold formatting:

ALLEN WEST RIPS LADY GAGA OVER NATIONAL ANTHEM CHANGE

by WILLIAM BIGELOW 4 Jul 2013 
Former Rep. Allen West (R-FL) blasted pops reigning queen of weirdness, Lady Gaga, for her rendition last week at a New York City gay pride rally of The Star-Spangled Banner. The singer substituted home for the gays for the original lyrics home of the brave.

Lady Gaga sang, Oh, say does that star-spangled flag of pride yet wave / Oer the land of the free, and a home for the gays while wearing a rainbow flag.

West blistered the pop star on Facebook Monday, writing:
Having served in the US Army for 22 years alongside some very brave men and women, I find Lady Gaga's defiling of our National Anthem reprehensible. 
We are the land of the free because America has always been the home of the brave from Lexington and Concord to Kandahar.

This young lady should be taken to Ft. McHenry and given a history lesson as to why Francis Scott Key wrote those words incredible words. In this week where we remember the 150th anniversary of the Battle of Gettysburg and the 237th anniversary of our Independence is further evidence of the *level of ignorance and disrespect some have for our national character.*

She and all those who cheered her abomination should be ashamed and apologize to every serving and retired member of our Armed Services. But perhaps I ask too much


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Obamacare not good enough to implement according to Obama ..... yet ....

What hypocrisy:

http://tinyurl.com/lxn6ojj


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I have nothing more to add other than the Bold formatting:
> 
> ALLEN WEST RIPS LADY GAGA OVER NATIONAL ANTHEM CHANGE
> 
> ...


I agree with Allen West! He would make a great president!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I agree with Allen West! He would make a great president!


At least he respects this country, unlike BO who only respects his image.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> I was just wondering about this yesterday. Voter fraud that is a good one.
> 
> Another thing, if one points their finger at one of the multiple personalities who are they really pointing at?


Don't they let you know to whom you are speaking? Or is that just Hollywood's version?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you KGP, for putting out there about Lady Gaga defaming of the National Anthem. Hope her record sale drop to zero. Just goes to show how disrespectful she and others have been towards our sservice men and this country.

Yeah Allen West, I do hope this man will run for the Presidency one day. To me a man of honor, and truth.

This must show how really racist I am.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> My Funny Valentine - one of my absolute favourites. I still get out the music and play it on the piano. I love Ella's version.


Oh I loved her and her voice. I also loved her humor. Remember her after singing removing her shoes. She hated high heels, and would rather take them off then wear them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Double Agree. Don't change a thing. Reminds me of a song Something about "Don't change a hair for me, Not if you care for me......" Does anyone remember that one??


Yes mothers will listen, gee can't even get a oh you poor thing??? :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Do I, stay little valentine stay.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> At least he respects this country, unlike BO who only respects his image.


KC; I agree, but am still chuckling as to the way you stated this!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnivJb3Rv5A


Ah thank you CB it was lovely.

But I do hope that when ones goes to this page they listen to "Some Gave All" if it doesn't touch your heart, well I feel sorry for you. I have cried.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> KC; I agree, but am still chuckling as to the way you stated this!


She is funny isn't she.
Before I forget again KC, loved the picture of your vaction. :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Thank you KGP, for putting out there about Lady Gaga defaming of the National Anthem. Hope her record sale drop to zero. Just goes to show how disrespectful she and others have been towards our sservice men and this country.
> 
> Yeah Allen West, I do hope this man will run for the Presidency one day. To me a man of honor, and truth.
> 
> This must show how really racist I am.


theyarnlady
wonderful company you like to keep. A. West for President? That is the joke of all times.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Thank you KGP, for putting out there about Lady Gaga defaming of the National Anthem. Hope her record sale drop to zero. Just goes to show how disrespectful she and others have been towards our sservice men and this country.
> 
> Yeah Allen West, I do hope this man will run for the Presidency one day. To me a man of honor, and truth.
> 
> This must show how really racist I am.


You are not a racist as you are my friend & I'm not white! I'm a Native American Indian! Hugs.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> You are not a racist as you are my friend & I'm not white! I'm a Native American Indian! Hugs.


Janeway
now you are not embracing your white heritage? If I remember right your percentage of Native American Indian is very small.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

KPG/Cherf/TuesFlight11, our national anthem was written with words thqt cannot be changed, by you or me or Lady Gaga. Lady Gaga is far less a creature than you think I am, and what she does is not worth your time to bother yourself about. She may be popular today, but tomorrow is another story.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

shhhhhhhh Jane I think you are being stalked. Either that or you have a not so secret admirer


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> FreedomFries
> I think this subject keeps them busy for a while.


The irony of it, of course, is how different LTL's online personality is from how she comes across in person. Wowser, we've had some giggling going on over here when I shared.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Thank you KGP, for putting out there about Lady Gaga defaming of the National Anthem. Hope her record sale drop to zero. Just goes to show how disrespectful she and others have been towards our sservice men and this country.
> 
> Yeah Allen West, I do hope this man will run for the Presidency one day. To me a man of honor, and truth.
> 
> This must show how really racist I am.


theyarnlady
if you would watch PBS you would have heard the finest rendition of our National Anthem. One of the very finest ever.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You are not a racist as you are my friend & I'm not white! I'm a Native American Indian! Hugs.


No I am not a racist Janie, but was called that becuse I did not like Obama's policys.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

My it is quite here, nice to not hear the noise of some who know it all, but do not know anything.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

TYL, the nasty jab about your Native American heritage leads me to say that we can easily criticize BO. After all, he is half white, raised Muslim and by a Communist mother and Socialist grandparents. I wonder if his mother's marriage ended because he beat her as Muslim men are taught to do. Sad that his life was so warped by the philosophy of his family. 

Did anyone see the documentary 2016? Scary, but that's why we have to be vigilant and stop his agenda if we can. 

I wonder how the Libs would really like wearing a burka, no freedom of movement, being controlled by their husband or whatever male relative inherited responsibility for them? There is also female circumcision. That is a given for them so the Muslim men can control their sexuality. I had a 6th grade student who lived in fear that her father would send her back to Africa to live with relatives. Her sister had experienced the, been circumcised, and had to stay there until they married her off. Seemed like a nice family trying to succeed n America, but these non-radicalized Muslim parents couldn't handle America's freedom for their children.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> TYL, the nasty jab about your Native American heritage leads me to say that we can easily criticize BO. After all, he is half white, raised Muslim and by a Communist mother and Socialist grandparents. I wonder if his mother's marriage ended because he beat her as Muslim men are taught to do. Sad that his life was so warped by the philosophy of his family.
> 
> Did anyone see the documentary 2016? Scary, but that's why we have to be vigilant and stop his agenda if we can.
> 
> I wonder how the Libs would really like wearing a burka, no freedom of movement, being controlled by their husband or whatever male relative inherited responsibility for them? There is also female circumcision. That is a given for them so the Muslim men can control their sexuality. I had a 6th grade student who lived in fear that her father would send her back to Africa to live with relatives. Her sister had experienced the, been circumcised, and had to stay there until they married her off. Seemed like a nice family trying to succeed n America, but these non-radicalized Muslim parents couldn't handle America's freedom for their children.


Janie is native American, she was kidding around about it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Nice to not hear the noise of some who know it all, but do not know anything.


This is a great quote; I should stitch this in fabric or needlepoint. :thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Janie is native American, she was kidding around about it.


My error, TYL. I knew it was Janie with Native American heritage. Are you Miami Janie? So is my SIL. Her history is the Miami tribe, but they had intermingled with whites enough to avoid the Trail of Tears. Most Miami in Indiana were removed to Oklahoma.

My husband is 1/16th Native American. His great-grandmother was full blooded Mohawk. She was from upstate New York but had a French surname. I don't know how that occurred.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> My error, TYL. I knew it was Janie with Native American heritage. Are you Miami Janie? So is my SIL. Her history is the Miami tribe, but they had intermingled with whites enough to avoid the Trail of Tears. Most Miami in Indiana were removed to Oklahoma.
> 
> My husband is 1/16th Native American. His great-grandmother was full blooded Mohawk. She was from upstate New York but had a French surname. I don't know how that occurred.


If you don't know how that happened, you clearly don't know anything about Mohawk history of the region. Duh. Keep on boasting. It only highlights your ignorance.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes I saw the Documentary 2016 and it is scary. Especially
how some of it is happening.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Got my Vet Lady Bug tonight. Will post picture as soon as I have my camera recharged. I have not done it before recharge I mean as it is a new camera, so hope it gets done soon been on for two hours and red light is still flashing. Boy I must have really run it down, battery I mean.

WCK, I did it, just have to block and put buttons on crop vest. I did it finial done well almost.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Got my Vet Lady Bug tonight. Will post picture as soon as I have my camera recharged. I have not done it before recharge I mean as it is a new camera, so hope it gets done soon been on for two hours and red light is still flashing. Boy I must have really run it down, battery I mean.
> 
> WCK, I did it, just have to block and put buttons on crop vest. I did it finial done well almost.


Yeah Yarnie - you're better than me, I haven't done anymore work on the scarf to write up the pattern. I got too interested in some new hats and scarves and let it slide. Will have to get back at it soon. Will you post vest and lady bug when camera charged up?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes I saw the Documentary 2016 and it is scary. Especially
> how some of it is happening.


Good for you. Cannot wait to see them. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yeah Yarnie - you're better than me, I haven't done anymore work on the scarf to write up the pattern. I got too interested in some new hats and scarves and let it slide. Will have to get back at it soon. Will you post vest and lady bug when camera charged up?


Will post when I get camera charged. Don't know if I am charging it right. Red light keep flashing, but first did it with lens open, now left it shut and nothing showing up as far as seeing pictures. So put it back to open lens.

What new hats and scarfs, are they new patterns just out? Tell me about them. Know you will get scarf pattern done when you can not to worry, I can wait.
I found this neat pair of mittens with cuffs that I want to do.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Janie is native American, she was kidding around about it.


theyarnlady
could you pease explain your statement? It makes no sonse once again.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> theyarnlady
> could you pease explain your statement? It makes no sonse once again.


Nope. :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

FreedomFries said:


> If you don't know how that happened, you clearly don't know anything about Mohawk history of the region. Duh. Keep on boasting. It only highlights your ignorance.


Freedom Fries
Amazing isn't it, they want to talk about other family's history and have no clue about their own. They have educational voids the size of sinkholes.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> theyarnlady
> could you pease explain your statement? It makes no sonse once again.


Never has, never will.

(Isn't funny how the Heil Deutchland cadre of the other day worships safely miniscule drops of NA blood? Not that they show the slightest understanding of the history or culture that go along with the alleged inheritence. Intellectually limited and/or fibbing. Who knows or cares?)


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Freedom Fries
> Amazing isn't it, they want to talk about other family's history and have no clue about their own. They have educational voids the size of sinkholes.


Your comments pinpoint your foolish nature and need to have the last word. What a sad person you are.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Nope. :roll: :lol: :lol:


theyarnlady
that figures. Tough when you can't explain yourself to yourself isn't it and then tell others, boy that is a major undertaking. You know, sometimes it pays to keep it zipped.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Your comments pinpoint your foolish nature and need to have the last word. What a sad person you are.


Nope. Merely pointing out the holes in the claims large enough to drive a sixteen-wheeler through.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> This is a great quote; I should stitch this in fabric or needlepoint. :thumbup:


knitpresentgifts
I urge you to go for it and wear it proudly. It will be very amusing.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Your comments pinpoint your foolish nature and need to have the last word. What a sad person you are.


I cannot stop laughing at the idiots who think we care about anything they post. :XD:


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I cannot stop laughing at the idiots who think we care about anything they post. :XD:


Then why do you keep answering us and talking about us??? And how many times have you promised to ignore us? Not strong enough to keep a little promise like that are you? Even when it's in your own best interest.

So very sad.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

FreedomFries said:


> Never has, never will.
> 
> (Isn't funny how the Heil Deutchland cadre of the other day worships safely miniscule drops of NA blood? Not that they show the slightest understanding of the history or culture that go along with the alleged inheritence. Intellectually limited and/or fibbing. Who knows or cares?)


Freedom Fries
your writings are much too complicated for some here to absorb their meanings. Perhaps we need to scale down and stick with 4- and 5-letter words. The only long word familiar to them is socialist and boy are they proud when they type it out, but they only know how to type it and have no clue what it stands for.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Freedom Fries
> your writings are much too complicated for some here to absorb their meanings. Perhaps we need to scale down and stick with 4- and 5-letter words. The only long word familiar to them is socialist and boy are they proud when they type it out.
> But they only know how to type it but have no clue what it stands for.


Nor howe to spel eet.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I cannot stop laughing at the idiots who think we care about anything they post. :XD:


knitpresengifts
how many times have you made such an hollow statement? You are most eager to read what any of us post and respond in the most ridiculous manner over and over again.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresengifts
> how many times have you made such an hollow statement? You are most eager to read what any of us post and respond in the most ridiculous manner over and over again.


She can't stop herself.

(Here's a test: Take a look at her postings. See how pitifully few have anything to do with anything in the world but us. She's fascinated. She's in love. Too bad I'm already taken, and my partner's so much better looking.)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Got my Vet Lady Bug tonight. Will post picture as soon as I have my camera recharged. I have not done it before recharge I mean as it is a new camera, so hope it gets done soon been on for two hours and red light is still flashing. Boy I must have really run it down, battery I mean.
> 
> WCK, I did it, just have to block and put buttons on crop vest. I did it finial done well almost.


CAn't wait to see that famous vest!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Nor howe to spel eet.


Kiss our grits! :thumbdown:


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Kiss our grits! :thumbdown:


She wants me!!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> CAn't wait to see that famous vest!


me either I mean posting it. It sure took enough time to finish it.
how was your holiday.

Mine was good, fireworks nice and food. A meal hubby really loved home made potato salad, corn on the cob fresh tomato's and hamburges on the grill.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

OK, so who has a good recipe for Deviled Egg filling?

I made some Deviled Eggs for a 4th cookout; colored the peeled eggs which I liked. However, I wasn't crazy with the filling.

I'm thinking I want to re-make with sweet relish and maybe Bay Seasoning. Anyone have a recipe I would like?

Also would love a recipe to make cold Sweet Cucumber Salad (with carrots/onions, etc.).

Where is Miss RU Gourmet cook when I need her ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> me either I mean posting it. It sure took enough time to finish it.
> how was your holiday.
> 
> Mine was good, fireworks nice and food. A meal hubby really loved home made potato salad, corn on the cob fresh tomato's and hamburges on the grill.


It was good. Had Dh's birthday cake. Kids and grands came over. Then got fireworks. Fine day. We carried it over until today the partying that is. Hot dogs and hamburgers on the grill. Some swimming time too! Didn't have any fresh corn but did have some home grown tomatoes. :mrgreen:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OK, so who has a good recipe for Deviled Egg filling?
> 
> I made some Deviled Eggs for a 4th cookout; colored the peeled eggs which I liked. However, I wasn't crazy with the filling.
> 
> ...


I use mayo, sweet pickles dry mustard and paprika sprinkled over the tops. They are better after they have set in the fridge for a few hours. I would like grated onions but I am the only one. Maybe some Slap Yo Mama too. :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I use mayo, sweet pickles dry mustard and paprika sprinkled over the tops. They are better after they have set in the fridge for a few hours. I would like grated onions but I am the only one. Maybe some Slap Yo Mama too. :thumbup:


Thank you. Sounds better than what recipe I made. Mayo, dry mustard, vinegar, S/P, onion powder then sprinkled with Paprika. Maybe more, I forget already. I want to drop the vinegar and try sweet pickle relish. I'd like grated onion as well or scallions.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> now you are not embracing your white heritage? If I remember right your percentage of Native American Indian is very small.


Well, Huck, last time I looked I'm 100% NAI as both parents were 100% Native American Apache Indians.

My children are Dutch, Irish & NAI so you tell me what % they are. Their dad is Dutch, Irish & Native Comanche Indian.

What nationality are you?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> shhhhhhhh Jane I think you are being stalked. Either that or you have a not so secret admirer


I know it will be interesting to find out which one will surface!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> She wants me!!!


Nay, she is a straight lady but you are gay with a partner or did you forget?

Please explain how you are going to have children? I need for you to draw a picture for me as I don't have a clue!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OK, so who has a good recipe for Deviled Egg filling?
> 
> I made some Deviled Eggs for a 4th cookout; colored the peeled eggs which I liked. However, I wasn't crazy with the filling.
> 
> ...


I mash the yolks with a fork, add yellow mustard, sweet pickle relish, and a little olive juice, salt, and pepper. It is just the way my Mom did it. By the way, has anyone cooked eggs in the oven? You put each egg in a small muffin pan, bake at 350 degrees for 20 minutes.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, Huck & Freedom must be bored tonight as they have both been on this site. No matter what is said, they disagree.

Yarnie you are a lovely lady so don't pay any attention to them as they would probably push a person in a wheelchair out in front of the "L" to watch them crash!

Good night all as it is bedtime--until tomorrow!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I mash the yolks with a fork, add yellow mustard, sweet pickle relish, and a little olive juice, salt, and pepper. It is just the way my Mom did it. By the way, has anyone cooked eggs in the oven? You put each egg in a small muffin pan, bake at 350 degrees for 20 minutes.


Do you put a hole in the shell? Tell us how or because of trolls, email me or PM . Don't give away our secrets!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I made the eggs baked . Worked good.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Well, Huck & Freedom must be bored tonight as they have both been on this site. No matter what is said, they disagree.
> 
> Yarnie you are a lovely lady so don't pay any attention to them as they would probably push a person in a wheelchair out in front of the "L" to watch them crash!
> 
> Good night all as it is bedtime--until tomorrow!


I think they are both lesbians who are conflicted about their sexuality. They want to hang out with straight Christian ladies because they are seeking normal lives. They stalk us because they are envious of our husbands, children, fun pool party to which they would never be invited, and they really are seeking God through us. They just LOVE us, or they wouldn't be here. I have news for them, they are lost souls who want acceptance, but I can't ever imagine giving that to them because they are mean people and truly crazy.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Night girls. I am going to bed. Another big day tomorrow. GD and I are going to our plant swap and then one of my church girls is getting married. She was close to my Dh and I when she was growning up. She spent alot of time here. Y'all have a great day tomorrow. Talk later.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Will post when I get camera charged. Don't know if I am charging it right. Red light keep flashing, but first did it with lens open, now left it shut and nothing showing up as far as seeing pictures. So put it back to open lens.
> 
> What new hats and scarfs, are they new patterns just out? Tell me about them. Know you will get scarf pattern done when you can not to worry, I can wait.
> I found this neat pair of mittens with cuffs that I want to do.


Darn these electronics when they don't do what you want them to 

I didn't really use a pattern for most of them - just used stitches that I liked and the right needle size for the yarn. I did adjust the un-biased scarf pattern that I just finished today, will block and post a photo on weekend. What kind of mitts are you going to make?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Do you put a hole in the shell? Tell us how or because of trolls, email me or PM . Don't give away our secrets!


Try this site for instructions. Sorry that I told you 20 minutes instead of 30. I was trying to recreate it from memory. Here is the link:

http://www.familyfreshmeals.com/2012/11/how-to-make-perfect-hard-boiled-eggs-in-the-oven.html


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Night girls. I am going to bed. Another big day tomorrow. GD and I are going to our plant swap and then one of my church girls is getting married. She was close to my Dh and I when she was growning up. She spent alot of time here. Y'all have a great day tomorrow. Talk later.


Good night CB. Have a good time tomorrow.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

You might like to mention that female circumcision isn't the minor procedure that male circumcision is. Female circumcision involves cutting off the majority of the clitoris, sometimes in very crude and unsanitary conditions, and robs a female of all sexual pleasure that she might feel if her genetalia had been left intact. We're talking about a severe mutilation, not a slight genital modification, as is the case with male circumcision.


Knit crazy said:


> TYL, the nasty jab about your Native American heritage leads me to say that we can easily criticize BO. After all, he is half white, raised Muslim and by a Communist mother and Socialist grandparents. I wonder if his mother's marriage ended because he beat her as Muslim men are taught to do. Sad that his life was so warped by the philosophy of his family.
> 
> Did anyone see the documentary 2016? Scary, but that's why we have to be vigilant and stop his agenda if we can.
> 
> I wonder how the Libs would really like wearing a burka, no freedom of movement, being controlled by their husband or whatever male relative inherited responsibility for them? There is also female circumcision. That is a given for them so the Muslim men can control their sexuality. I had a 6th grade student who lived in fear that her father would send her back to Africa to live with relatives. Her sister had experienced the, been circumcised, and had to stay there until they married her off. Seemed like a nice family trying to succeed n America, but these non-radicalized Muslim parents couldn't handle America's freedom for their children.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It was good. Had Dh's birthday cake. Kids and grands came over. Then got fireworks. Fine day. We carried it over until today the partying that is. Hot dogs and hamburgers on the grill. Some swimming time too! Didn't have any fresh corn but did have some home grown tomatoes. :mrgreen:


Sounds like a nice 2 day party and you still have the weekend to look forward. Our local corn won't be ready for a while yet, but we have had some peaches and cream from the US - delicious


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> You might like to mention that female circumcision isn't the minor procedure that male circumcision is. Female circumcision involves cutting off the majority of the clitoris, sometimes in very crude and unsanitary conditions, and robs a female of all sexual pleasure that she might feel if her genetalia had been left intact. We're talking about a severe mutilation, not a slight genital modification, as is the case with male circumcision.


I read "Possessing the Secret of Joy" by Alice Walker after my student told me about it. I needed to learn more and liked Alice Walker. I recommend this book if you want to learn more.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Night girls. I am going to bed. Another big day tomorrow. GD and I are going to our plant swap and then one of my church girls is getting married. She was close to my Dh and I when she was growning up. She spent alot of time here. Y'all have a great day tomorrow. Talk later.


Have a great time CB


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

What in the world would that have to do with the horrific theft of female sexual pleasure?


Knit crazy said:


> I read "Possessing the Secret of Joy" by Alice Walker after my student told me about it. I needed to learn more and liked Alice Walker. I recommend this book if you want to learn more.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> What in the world would that have to do with the horrific theft of female sexual pleasure?


It details the circumcision of Alice at a young age.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

knitpresentgift said:


> I'm thinking I want to re-make with sweet relish and maybe Bay Seasoning. Anyone have a recipe I would like?
> 
> Also would love a recipe to make cold Sweet Cucumber Salad (with carrots/onions, etc.).
> ..


Yes, Yes, Yes Old Bay makes delicious deviled eggs and I top them with whatever roe they have in my Chinese super market or caviar.

Another way I prepare them is with egg yolks mixed with mayo, worcestershire sauce (can use white if don't like brownish color), creamy or fresh horseraddish and hot sauce to taste topped with sprig of parsley.

For the cucumber pickle I like to do a roll cut of them, salt them and leave overnight and rinse. Heat sesame oil in wok add szechuan pepper corns and cook until fragrant and remove peppercorns, add a little sugar and rice wine vinegar and pour hot mixture over cucumbers. Can also have salted bok choy and carrots with a roll cut and also rinse. Then can add hot peppers, garlic and/or ginger before pouring hot mixture over them. You can do any combination of these. I like to use the very small cucumbers that don't need to be pared. And preferably those you have grown yourself. Hope you can figure this out. I have no written recipe and just fake it.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> What in the world would that have to do with the horrific theft of female sexual pleasure?


She read one book once, a piece of fiction, and now she's an expert.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Nay, she is a straight lady but you are gay with a partner or did you forget?
> 
> Please explain how you are going to have children? I need for you to draw a picture for me as I don't have a clue!


No comment. Just worth preserving for posterity.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh deviled Eggs, love them let others make them. 
Cucumbers, first time made them , know laughter will be heard. 

Didn't know how to make them. Friends where having pinic at dear friends house on the lake. I was told I could make cucumber salad. With no idea how to make them and no recipe, friend told he how to do it. She forgot to mention you cut cucumbers in thin slices, well who knew. Lets put it this way not many takers and it fit nicely in garbage. 
Don't get me started on pie crust, that's another story of how not to make things.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh it so nice to see the happiness that was spread last night.

Wow and talk about sex that some have a hang up about, and mention how that was the only thing some people on right talk about.

Oh and I so love the spelling on other site. Gee and they are worried about spelling police. Funny how that one works isn't it. As I recall there seem to be a problem here with mine. 

Butts knots two's werey eyes can dues thes waves eyes ones two.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Yes, Yes, Yes Old Bay makes delicious deviled eggs and I top them with whatever roe they have in my Chinese super market or caviar.
> 
> Another way I prepare them is with egg yolks mixed with mayo, worcestershire sauce (can use white if don't like brownish color), creamy or fresh horseraddish and hot sauce to taste topped with sprig of parsley.
> 
> For the cucumber pickle I like to do a roll cut of them, salt them and leave overnight and rinse. Heat sesame oil in wok add szechuan pepper corns and cook until fragrant and remove peppercorns, add a little sugar and rice wine vinegar and pour hot mixture over cucumbers. Can also have salted bok choy and carrots with a roll cut and also rinse. Then can add hot peppers, garlic and/or ginger before pouring hot mixture over them. You can do any combination of these. I like to use the very small cucumbers that don't need to be pared. And preferably those you have grown yourself. Hope you can figure this out. I have no written recipe and just fake it.


This sounds good as I have been adding more spices to my cooking instead of salt. I have found Bok Choy & love it steamed with garlic vinegar for garnish. I also love spinach steamed.

Good thing these veggies do not interfere with my meds! Was tired of green beans. I also love cooked cabbage with onions, lower salt bacon & carrots with garlic vinegar. Yum!

I'll bet you are a good cook! I love to share recipes that are good as there are many, many recipes that aren't very good after prepared.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh deviled Eggs, love them let others make them.
> Cucumbers, first time made them , know laughter will be heard.
> 
> Didn't know how to make them. Friends where having pinic at dear friends house on the lake. I was told I could make cucumber salad. With no idea how to make them and no recipe, friend told he how to do it. She forgot to mention you cut cucumbers in thin slices, well who knew. Lets put it this way not many takers and it fit nicely in garbage.
> Don't get me started on pie crust, that's another story of how not to make things.


Oh, I have an excellent recipe for pie crust that you throw it together and it is so tender & flaky! PM me if you want it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I just realized that the offensive posting would not be printed so I copied it. It is from Janeway bullying a fellow member for alleged same sex orientation. This is a shocking low point. I encourage anyone offended to report it. There is a button at the bottom of each posting to 'Report Issue.'

Jul 6, 13 07:05:51

Janeway wrote:
Nay, she is a straight lady but you are gay with a partner or did you forget?

Please explain how you are going to have children? I need for you to draw a picture for me as I don't have a clue!

{No comment. Just worth preserving for posterity.[/quote]}


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I use mayo, sweet pickles dry mustard and paprika sprinkled over the tops. They are better after they have set in the fridge for a few hours. I would like grated onions but I am the only one. Maybe some Slap Yo Mama too. :thumbup:


Mayo, mustard, finely diced onions or onion powder, garlic juice, chopped bread and butter style pickles. Put it all, along with the egg yolks, in a plastic baggie and smoosh until smooth. Then snip the corner off of the bag and use like a pastry bag to fill the whites with the mixture. Just toss the bag in the trash for an easy cleanup.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Janeway said:


> This sounds good as I have been adding more spices to my cooking instead of salt. I have found Bok Choy & love it steamed with garlic vinegar for garnish. I also love spinach steamed.
> 
> Good thing these veggies do not interfere with my meds! Was tired of green beans. I also love cooked cabbage with onions, lower salt bacon & carrots with garlic vinegar. Yum!
> 
> I'll bet you are a good cook! I love to share recipes that are good as there are many, many recipes that aren't very good after prepared.


Try steaming brussel sprouts and then sauté in an olive oil, red wine and balsamic vinegar reduction. Delicious!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh it so nice to see the happiness that was spread last night.
> 
> Wow and talk about sex that some have a hang up about, and mention how that was the only thing some people on right talk about.
> 
> ...


Good morning Yarnie, hope you had a lovely evening dear lady. It is cloudy & raining this morning. We have had rain daily for the past 2 weeks & next week is predicting rain daily.

Did pick a zucchini but ate it for breakfast already--so good! I just slice it & let it brown on a cast iron griddle after spraying it with olive oil. No flour needed. Yum, yum!

Not enough sun for ripe tomatoes they are staying green (the big ones). The bite sized ones are producing OK.

Lettuce just grew up too quickly into huge bunches! Don't know what happened unless seeds were not good. Green onions are tough so will allow them to just make heads as we are eating them but not the greenery.

Potatoes are blooming, sweet potatoes are growing, squash doing OK, red raspberries are growing. Cantaloupe & watermelon growing as sunflowers to feed the birds during the winter. DH grows enough sunflowers to feed birds all winter as he just puts out a dried sunflower heads & the birds pick out the seeds. We have nearly 2 acres where we live so DH still grows things.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

As I remember it it was Chris Stevens and Benghazi that cause all the fuss by the SAO left group. Now we are having the Left bring it up and that is just wonderful.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> You might like to mention that female circumcision isn't the minor procedure that male circumcision is. Female circumcision involves cutting off the majority of the clitoris, sometimes in very crude and unsanitary conditions, and robs a female of all sexual pleasure that she might feel if her genetalia had been left intact. We're talking about a severe mutilation, not a slight genital modification, as is the case with male circumcision.


Are you aware that many immigrating to the states here still perform that vile procedure stating cultural tradition?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> It details the circumcision of Alice at a young age.


Seattle isn't as smart as she wants you & others to think. That sounds as if you read a lot about different subjects. Reading gives me a headache anymore is why I knit/crochet. Even then I have to quit this Ipad as eyes get fuzzy.

Our library has books on tape so will see what they offer.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I find this thread particularly surreal at the moment. Recipes mixed with female circumcism.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I sincerely hope that books on tape will heal you.



Janeway said:


> Seattle isn't as smart as she wants you & others to think. That sounds as if you read a lot about different subjects. Reading gives me a headache anymore is why I knit/crochet. Even then I have to quit this Ipad as eyes get fuzzy.
> 
> Our library has books on tape so will see what they offer.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Surreal as surreal does, and maybe want to see who brought this subject up. 

Recipes to avoid subjects of no interest to others except those who seem to have nothing to add to lives to those who have lives.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Nay, she is a straight lady but you are gay with a partner or did you forget?
> 
> Please explain how you are going to have children? I need for you to draw a picture for me as I don't have a clue!


 :thumbup: He probably supports all abortions. I did as he suggested and skimmed some of the posts elsewhere. Guess what? FF is a mighty object of ridicule by name specifically. No wonder he comes here to post within our conversations.

*I still say ignore all of them. * Friends we must stick together on this and only converse to each other, not with them. They are worthless to our conversations.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I mash the yolks with a fork, add yellow mustard, sweet pickle relish, and a little olive juice, salt, and pepper. It is just the way my Mom did it. By the way, has anyone cooked eggs in the oven? You put each egg in a small muffin pan, bake at 350 degrees for 20 minutes.


I'm going to try the pickle relish - like that idea!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

oh Janie after pie crust and friends bringing out hammers and spikes to cut crust . We all 6 of us had such humor.Always fun. Two died three of us moved away, only one still in same town. 
We raised our kids together, and always had morning coffee at the lake where friend lived. 
We manage to solve all the worlds problems, and raise a group of nice children. But laughter was the main thing in our lives. Miss those days and those dear friends.

As for pie crust doing great now. Go to store and buy ready made crust. Not to bad either. Also make good crust for Pasties. Sure your recipe is wonderful, so will pm you soon .


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Are you aware that many immigrating to the states here still perform that vile procedure stating cultural tradition?


Good morning lovely lady! Yes, everyone who comes to America are guaranteed freedom of religion, except the Native American Indian! It is horrible that religions allow that to happen to women.

I was talking to a Muslim woman at the "Y" sometime ago who said she was married at 16 years old to an older Muslim man. She had 3 children & was expecting # 4. She did not talk much but seemed to enjoy our conversation. She was in the hot tub as since she did not have her head gear on, she was not allowed in the pool. Such a shame! She was very pretty but I felt sorry for her as I'm sure the old goat was keeping her pregnant nearly every year. All in the name of religion!

When she got dressed, she was covered head to toe with only eyes & hands showing.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Yes, Yes, Yes Old Bay makes delicious deviled eggs and I top them with whatever roe they have in my Chinese super market or caviar.
> 
> Another way I prepare them is with egg yolks mixed with mayo, worcestershire sauce (can use white if don't like brownish color), creamy or fresh horseraddish and hot sauce to taste topped with sprig of parsley.
> 
> For the cucumber pickle I like to do a roll cut of them, salt them and leave overnight and rinse. Heat sesame oil in wok add szechuan pepper corns and cook until fragrant and remove peppercorns, add a little sugar and rice wine vinegar and pour hot mixture over cucumbers. Can also have salted bok choy and carrots with a roll cut and also rinse. Then can add hot peppers, garlic and/or ginger before pouring hot mixture over them. You can do any combination of these. I like to use the very small cucumbers that don't need to be pared. And preferably those you have grown yourself. Hope you can figure this out. I have no written recipe and just fake it.


Bowing down with thanks! I usually wing recipes after the first strict following of one first round. I'll figure this out. Your tips are helpful.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

It's a horrible enough procedure that, once one knows the gory details, it is a perversion to read anything else about it. If you enjoy reading about violent, perverted, deviant sexual practices and the mutilation of women, I hope you won't try to get the rest of us to do the same.


Knit crazy said:


> It details the circumcision of Alice at a young age.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

I have been using some books on tape recently because I can knit and "read" at the same time. I also listen to Fox News during the day as I knit. I have missed it while on vacation as have not had access. There really isn't anywhere else to get that depth of news coverage. Maybe that is why the lefties are so ignorant and hung up on the wrong things? The don't get the news and are in the dark.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Lets put it this way not many takers and it fit nicely in garbage.
> Don't get me started on pie crust, that's another story of how not to make things.


Luv this  I must hear about your pie crust?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Surreal as surreal does, and maybe want to see who brought this subject up.
> 
> Recipes to avoid subjects of no interest to others except those who seem to have nothing to add to lives to those who have lives.


Yes, Yarnie you hit the nail on the head again. I love reading your wisdom great lady! Hugs.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I have been using some books on tape recently because I can knit and "read" at the same time. I also listen to Fox News during the day as I knit. I have missed it while on vacation as have not had access. There really isn't anywhere else to get that depth of news coverage. Maybe that is why the lefties are so ignorant and hung up on the wrong things? The don't get the news and are in the dark.


Yes, I agree about the lefties--they accuse us to not knowing about our country while their heads are in the sand!

Hope you are having a great vacation but glad you are keeping in touch.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Unfortunately, this cultural practice has followed immagrants tothe US. Wherever it occurs,it is nothing less thatn the mutilation of girls for the basest of reasons. I would think you'd be more interestied in stopping than in going on about it.(this procedure is usually peroformed on younger females)


thumper5316 said:


> Are you aware that many immigrating to the states here still perform that vile procedure stating cultural tradition?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Mayo, mustard, finely diced onions or onion powder, garlic juice, chopped bread and butter style pickles. Put it all, along with the egg yolks, in a plastic baggie and smoosh until smooth. Then snip the corner off of the bag and use like a pastry bag to fill the whites with the mixture. Just toss the bag in the trash for an easy cleanup.


Another good idea with pickles. I piped the filling in exactly as you described! Great minds and cooks we all are.

Well, maybe Yarnie, wouldn't agree.  I most want to cook with Yarnie. I know I'd laugh a lot being around her.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I have been using some books on tape recently because I can knit and "read" at the same time. I also listen to Fox News during the day as I knit. I have missed it while on vacation as have not had access. There really isn't anywhere else to get that depth of news coverage. Maybe that is why the lefties are so ignorant and hung up on the wrong things? The don't get the news and are in the dark.


 :thumbup: I'm going to miss Megan Kelley. I often listen as I work as well. I get tired of listening to music radio that repeats the same songs.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

This is still a public Forum and there are some things you don't say. Ask Paula Dean.



knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: He probably supports all abortions. I did as he suggested and skimmed some of the posts elsewhere. Guess what? FF is a mighty object of ridicule by name specifically. No wonder he comes here to post within our conversations.
> 
> *I still say ignore all of them. * Friends we must stick together on this and only converse to each other, not with them. They are worthless to our conversations.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: I'm going to miss Megan Kelley. I often listen as I work as well. I get tired of listening to music radio that repeats the same songs.


Why where is she going? I didn't know she was leaving.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I have been using some books on tape recently because I can knit and "read" at the same time. I also listen to Fox News during the day as I knit. I have missed it while on vacation as have not had access. There really isn't anywhere else to get that depth of news coverage. Maybe that is why the lefties are so ignorant and hung up on the wrong things? The don't get the news and are in the dark.


 :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: I'm going to miss Megan Kelley. I often listen as I work as well. I get tired of listening to music radio that repeats the same songs.


I will too. Who's place is she taking when she gets back? Have you heard?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Why where is she going? I didn't know she was leaving.


I heard her announce "this is my last show" after maternity leave I'll only be a nightly commentator.

I loved her show, I'll definitely miss her and her show. I wonder who will take her two-hour spot?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Why where is she going? I didn't know she was leaving.


Yarnie she is on baby leave. When she comes back to Fox she is going to be in primetime.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yarnie she is on baby leave. When she comes back to Fox she is going to be in primetime.


She is? I thought she said she'll only be a night-time guest on other's shows.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Unfortunately, this cultural practice has followed immagrants tothe US. Wherever it occurs,it is nothing less thatn the mutilation of girls for the basest of reasons. I would think you'd be more interestied in stopping than in going on about it.(this procedure is usually peroformed on younger females)


It's happening in the UK too. No arrests yet have been made, but there are a few very brave young women speaking out now, at great personal risk. It is abominable that these things occur in the twenty-first century, with religion used as the excuse.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh have you ever found a program on your computer you never knew was there before. I click on this one which has been there forever. I saw myself,with morning face and jams. It scared even me. The program wanted me to take a picture of myself. I may be crazy but am not that crazy, just what I need to see and have others see is a morning picture of me bagie eyes, sagging everything. Might as well put a number under it. Look like a police photo, of person caught and about to go to jail. Thats scary!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> She is? I thought she said she'll only be a night-time guest on other's shows.


http://www.webpronews.com/megyn-kelly-will-be-moving-to-primetime-on-fox-news-2013-07


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Another good idea with pickles. I piped the filling in exactly as you described! Great minds and cooks we all are.
> 
> Well, maybe Yarnie, wouldn't agree.  I most want to cook with Yarnie. I know I'd laugh a lot being around her.


Oh don't wish that on yourself, you would never have a meal worth eating the rest of your life. But then you would never have to diet.  :shock:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Good morning lovely lady! Yes, everyone who comes to America are guaranteed freedom of religion, except the Native American Indian! It is horrible that religions allow that to happen to women.
> 
> I was talking to a Muslim woman at the "Y" sometime ago who said she was married at 16 years old to an older Muslim man. She had 3 children & was expecting # 4. She did not talk much but seemed to enjoy our conversation. She was in the hot tub as since she did not have her head gear on, she was not allowed in the pool. Such a shame! She was very pretty but I felt sorry for her as I'm sure the old goat was keeping her pregnant nearly every year. All in the name of religion!
> 
> When she got dressed, she was covered head to toe with only eyes & hands showing.


I agree it is shameful that women put up with such nonsense as burkahs and arranged marriages. When I was teaching composition at the university, I had an Indian student, who was fearful about the arranged marriage on which her family was insisting. So it isn't just Muslim women who are allowing themselves to be subjugated.

At least the Indian girl was allowed to attend school, and she did go behind her parents backs at school to meet young American men. I knew only what she wrote about for class. She wanted her freedom, but I suspect she eventually married as her parents dictated.

I lost track of her when the semester ended. She did have a brother who was supposed to be keeping an eye on her between classes, but they had worked out a deal to not report on each other to their parents.

I never had a Muslim student in class, but I did meet a fellow instructor, who was raised in a family that was Christian (in name only according to her), married an Arab student and converted. I suspected that the parents had rejected her Muslim husband which lead to the young instructor doubting their Christianity.

That young woman had totally subjugated herself somewhat like the young wife of the deceased Tsarnev Boston bomber. She talked about how peaceful the religion was, but her idea of peace appeared to me to be gained at the expense of freedom. He made all the decisions for the family. I wondered how she fulfilled her job requirements because you have to be able to deal with what students wanted to write about, and she would have had a lot of issues raised that her faith would not allow her to deal with.

I didn't engage her about her religion, but listened. She was estranged from her non-Muslim family, which was a shame because I suspect she eventually would need some support from them. But, her husband cut her off from them as most abusive men do. All I could think about when she talked was what her marriage had cost her for so little gain. I can't imagine giving up heaven and being with God for eternity for a man in this life. I can't imagine living that kind of life in this world either.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


damemary
they missed the national polling ,Faux news placed worst re. accurate reporting.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: I'm going to miss Megan Kelley. I often listen as I work as well. I get tired of listening to music radio that repeats the same songs.


knitpresentgifts
ever hard of portable CD Players?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Why where is she going? I didn't know she was leaving.


Pregnancy leave - third child. She is so beautiful and never looks pregnant at full term, so it's had to tell.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

FYI, there is a site on KP about Paula Deen. I never watched her show because of her fake southern accent, but feel she has been hung out to dry over som word years ago. At least she was truthful.

I'm sure she isn't the only person who has said a word that is not nice to others--such as black music for instance.

Large can of worms opened for the trolls, but I don't respond to them!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Yarnie, the grammar police are after Huck! Read her remarks!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> It's a horrible enough procedure that, once one knows the gory details, it is a perversion to read anything else about it. If you enjoy reading about violent, perverted, deviant sexual practices and the mutilation of women, I hope you won't try to get the rest of us to do the same.


MaidInBedlam
there are people here and around the Globe working diligently to make this an unlawful practice around the World. That is a cause to get involved in.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Yarnie, the grammar police are after Huck! Read her remarks!


Janeway
you complained about the grammar police and I pointed out that you are speaking about your Friend KPG.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Fox News ranks #1 in cable news. MSNBC's ratings continue to decline and they are at the bottom. 

Evidently, Megan Kelly is moving to a prime time slot after her pregnancy leave. Greta Susteran may be leaving or moving to another time slot. It seems Fox News did drop compared to an increase in young viewers by CNN. The Boston bombing coverage is credited. But then if you've ever seen the interviews of young voters on Fox, we have a generation of really ignorant young people. It used to be (15-20 years ago) they just didn't know geography. Now they don't know much about US, much less European, history and don't listen to any news sources to learn current events.

Here is what the NY Times reported about Fox News ratings:

"The second quarter of 2013 cemented the recent ratings trends in cable news, with CNN rising and MSNBC falling, while Fox News continued its overall dominance."

and

"Fox News also announced on Tuesday that it had extended the contracts of all its evening and prime-time anchors: Bill OReilly, Sean Hannity, Bret Baier and Shepard Smith.

All those men continued to pile up huge advantages over their competitors in terms of total viewers in the second quarter, as did Fox News, which was up 12 percent in total day ratings and 3 percent in the Monday through Friday prime-time ratings."


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> Yes, Yes, Yes Old Bay makes delicious deviled eggs and I top them with whatever roe they have in my Chinese super market or caviar.
> 
> Another way I prepare them is with egg yolks mixed with mayo, worcestershire sauce (can use white if don't like brownish color), creamy or fresh horseraddish and hot sauce to taste topped with sprig of parsley.
> 
> For the cucumber pickle I like to do a roll cut of them, salt them and leave overnight and rinse. Heat sesame oil in wok add szechuan pepper corns and cook until fragrant and remove peppercorns, add a little sugar and rice wine vinegar and pour hot mixture over cucumbers. Can also have salted bok choy and carrots with a roll cut and also rinse. Then can add hot peppers, garlic and/or ginger before pouring hot mixture over them. You can do any combination of these. I like to use the very small cucumbers that don't need to be pared. And preferably those you have grown yourself. Hope you can figure this out. I have no written recipe and just fake it.


Thanks for the suggestions - knew we could count on you for great recipe ideas. My mom used pickling salt on the cucumbers over night, rinsed well, add sour cream, green onions or chives, diced onions, diced red peppers

Love steamed bok choy or spinach or chard with just a little bit of olive oil and black pepper


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

MaidinBedlam objects to us discussing female circumcision, but she urges us to work to eradicate it. There is no logic there. You can't be against something you don't know exists. It seems to me. The issues we object to such as Sharia law, poorly educated women, rampant pedophilia of boys and girls, polygamy, arranged marriages, wife beatings, honor killings, and now female circumcision have one source - the Muslim faith.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> MaidinBedlam objects to us discussing female circumcision, but she urges us to work to eradicate it. There is no logic there. You can't be against something you don't know exists. It seems to me. The issues we object to such as Sharia law, poorly educated women, rampant pedophilia of boys and girls, polygamy, arranged marriages, wife beatings, honor killings, and now female circumcision have one source - the Muslim faith.


Don't you just love that religion of peace?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh have you ever found a program on your computer you never knew was there before. I click on this one which has been there forever. I saw myself,with morning face and jams. It scared even me. The program wanted me to take a picture of myself. I may be crazy but am not that crazy, just what I need to see and have others see is a morning picture of me bagie eyes, sagging everything. Might as well put a number under it. Look like a police photo, of person caught and about to go to jail. Thats scary!


  don't have a camera on the computer so I don't have to worry about that - definitely wouldn't want to be seen first thing in the morning


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks for the suggestions - knew we could count on you for great recipe ideas. My mom used pickling salt on the cucumbers over night, rinsed well, add sour cream, green onions or chives, diced onions, diced red peppers
> 
> Love steamed bok choy or spinach or chard with just a little bit of olive oil and black pepper


Your cucumber salad sounds similar to one my DH's grandmother made. However she added cottage cheese and buttermilk in addition to the sour cream. I don't like to drink buttermilk, but love it in dressings. It is so cool in the summertime. I mix from memory, but I add enough buttermilk to cover the cucumbers and green onions including the green tops chopped in 1/4 to 1-2 inch pieces. Then add the cottage cheese and sour cream probably 2 to 1 mix. It is really good. She called it Summer Salad.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> don't have a camera on the computer so I don't have to worry about that - definitely wouldn't want to be seen first thing in the morning


Do y'all remember the TV show, _The Jetsons_? Judy had a mask that she would use when her friends would call on the video phone in the morning before she'd had a chance to perform her morning ablutions. I think of that when my kids want to Skype.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: I'm going to miss Megan Kelley. I often listen as I work as well. I get tired of listening to music radio that repeats the same songs.


knitpresentgifts
I think it is Megyn Kelly. Just for the record. Got to keep up with you.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Do y'all remember the TV show, _The Jetsons_? Judy had a mask that she would use when her friends would call on the video phone in the morning before she'd had a chance to perform her morning ablutions. I think of that when my kids want to Skype.


It scares me when I don't realize I have turned on Face to Face on my cell phone. I use it with my kids, but few others as I am usually in my PJ's too. I'm usually looking down at the time, and suddenly there I am with what looks like a double chin. Yikes! That's not me.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Fox News ranks #1 in cable news. MSNBC's ratings continue to decline and they are at the bottom.
> 
> Evidently, Megan Kelly is moving to a prime time slot after her pregnancy leave. Greta Susteran may be leaving or moving to another time slot. It seems Fox News did drop compared to an increase in young viewers by CNN. The Boston bombing coverage is credited. But then if you've ever seen the interviews of young voters on Fox, we have a generation of really ignorant young people. It used to be (15-20 years ago) they just didn't know geography. Now they don't know much about US, much less European, history and don't listen to any news sources to learn current events.
> 
> ...


Knit crazy
oh we too watch Faux News for specific purposes and count as viewers. Just as Rush has lots of viewers which are not supporters. It pays to pay attention to those with opposing views. Overall we go for quality not quantity. And quality is lacking greatly at Faux.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> This sounds good as I have been adding more spices to my cooking instead of salt. I have found Bok Choy & love it steamed with garlic vinegar for garnish. I also love spinach steamed.
> 
> .


Fresh mint added to your spinach is a good match. I just give a quick dunk of my spinach into boiling water remove and sprinkle with lite soy sauce and sesame oil.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> theyarnlady
> that figures. Tough when you can't explain yourself to yourself isn't it and then tell others, boy that is a major undertaking. You know, sometimes it pays to keep it zipped.


I will await the day you take your own advise.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I will await the day you take your own advise.


AMEN!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I have been using some books on tape recently because I can knit and "read" at the same time. I also listen to Fox News during the day as I knit. I have missed it while on vacation as have not had access. There really isn't anywhere else to get that depth of news coverage. Maybe that is why the lefties are so ignorant and hung up on the wrong things? The don't get the news and are in the dark.


I listen to audio books all the time while driving, especially driving to the campground, I love them. I can knit and listen at the same time, until all these holes appear ( I'm not knitting a lace pattern). I am not a good knitter, but am practicing. I am a better crocheter.

The MSM tends to leave out of their broadcasts anything that is negative towards Obama. Either that or they will edit videos which alters the whole subject matter.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> MaidinBedlam objects to us discussing female circumcision, but she urges us to work to eradicate it. There is no logic there. You can't be against something you don't know exists. It seems to me. The issues we object to such as Sharia law, poorly educated women, rampant pedophilia of boys and girls, polygamy, arranged marriages, wife beatings, honor killings, and now female circumcision have one source - the Muslim faith.


Wasn't she the one who brought the topic up? Why bring up a topic and not want to discuss it?

Anyone taking a good look at the Muslim faith would definitely run the other way. It just screams women are inferior at the least and non persons without a doubt. But then again, it is a male oriented faith which produces a male oriented environment.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Wasn't she the one who brought the topic up? Why bring up a topic and not want to discuss it?
> 
> Anyone taking a good look at the Muslim faith would definitely run the other way. It just screams women are inferior at the least and non persons without a doubt. But then again, it is a male oriented faith which produces a male oriented environment.


No, it was Jane that originally mentioned it. MIB continued by objecting to its mention by bringing it up multiple times.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh have you ever found a program on your computer you never knew was there before. I click on this one which has been there forever. I saw myself,with morning face and jams. It scared even me. The program wanted me to take a picture of myself. I may be crazy but am not that crazy, just what I need to see and have others see is a morning picture of me bagie eyes, sagging everything. Might as well put a number under it. Look like a police photo, of person caught and about to go to jail. Thats scary!


You are hilarious!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.webpronews.com/megyn-kelly-will-be-moving-to-primetime-on-fox-news-2013-07


Yeah! That's great news - thanks for telling us CB.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

The Cuke Salad I want to replicate is a cold salad with a clear dressing. Mostly sweet with cukes, onion, carrots and dressing I guess. I'm gonna experiment.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> MaidinBedlam objects to us discussing female circumcision, but she urges us to work to eradicate it. There is no logic there.


MaidinBedlam is very illogical. She objects to us (non Libs) conversing with her, yet continues to post amongst us. She harbors a confused mind. Let's honor her request and ignore her.

Here's MIB's recent post to me from the Smoking thread:


MaidinBedlam said:


> How I pray that I, MaidInBedlam, will be ignored by you and your ilk, yet you fail to ignore me.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> to Huckleberry: I will await the day you take your own advise.





thumper5316 said:


> AMEN!


Ditto 
:thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh I really am not much of a green thumb more like a brown thumb. Everything grows where is not planted.

So I am sitting out back admiring weed garden. I look over and see these red flowers and wonder what it is. It's my rasberrys. I did not plant them there. Nor did I plant the wild flock that are growing all over the place. Nor the grape vine which is trying to kill everything I planted. The ferns are growing outside of fern bed where planted and the ones in the middle are dead. My catmint is smash to the ground someones cat must have had fun rolling in them . Then there are my hydrangea's endless summer, suppose to be blue, now a dark pinky thing. So I have been putting down this stuff to make them blue again,last year they were blue and pinky like on the same flower. Then we have the azalea bonsi tree son gave me last year. Beautiful flowers in fall. Made it through the winter and even spring as was in the house. Son's love of his life even commented that it was still alive, guess what it is not suppose to have yellow leaves. But I do have the best weeds in the neighborhood. Why does not one admire them? I really have to stay away from planting, and just admire my weeds.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Place aluminum sulfate (powder sold in a bag) that you can get at any nursery, on top of the soil and work a little in to the soil at the base of your Endless Summer Hydrangea to make/keep it deep blue.

Or simply buy a bag of HollyTone (has alum sulfate) in it with other good stuff for all your garden plants and shrubs.

I love your descriptions of your garden and weeds!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts
check what ignore means, you keep promising it and never keep your promise.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The Cuke Salad I want to replicate is a cold salad with a clear dressing. Mostly sweet with cukes, onion, carrots and dressing I guess. I'm gonna experiment.


I don't have my recipe at hand right now, but I googled and think this is close. You could add the carrots you want to this recipe.

http://southernfood.about.com/od/cucumbers/r/bln144.htm


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Edit by me, not worth wasting time on it. :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Place aluminum sulfate (powder sold in a bag) that you can get at any nursery, on top of the soil and work a little in to the soil at the base of your Endless Summer Hydrangea to make/keep it deep blue.
> 
> Or simply buy a bag of HollyTone (has alum sulfate) in it with other good stuff for all your garden plants and shrubs.
> 
> I love your descriptions of your garden and weeds!


Thats the stuff have been putting under there, thinking of using the whole box. :thumbup:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

TYL

Love the picture you paint of your garden. I can almost see it. Perhaps the plants wish to stay close to you so they leave their intended spot and venture out to meet you?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I don't object to you discussing female circumcsion, but after the gory details have been duscussed fully, there's a point when the discussion has to turn to what's being done to stop the practice.

Do you honestly think that poorly educated women, rampant pedophilia of boys and girls, polygamy, arranged marriages, wife beatings, honor killings, and now female circumcision have no other source than the Muslim faith?

Some of these practices also have their roots in various cultures that are not all Muslim. You show your prejudice against a single religion when you blame if for a laundry list of inhuman practices. You are a disgusting bigot.


Knit crazy said:


> MaidinBedlam objects to us discussing female circumcision, but she urges us to work to eradicate it. There is no logic there. You can't be against something you don't know exists. It seems to me. The issues we object to such as Sharia law, poorly educated women, rampant pedophilia of boys and girls, polygamy, arranged marriages, wife beatings, honor killings, and now female circumcision have one source - the Muslim faith.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

For something different for breakfast I mix a bag of young spinach with cream of mushroom soup and some milk season as you like. Put the mixture in a pyrex casserole, make 6 or 8 nests in the spinach and drop an egg in each. Bake 350 degrees for 20-25 minutes.


Knit crazy said:


> I mash the yolks with a fork, add yellow mustard, sweet pickle relish, and a little olive juice, salt, and pepper. It is just the way my Mom did it. By the way, has anyone cooked eggs in the oven? You put each egg in a small muffin pan, bake at 350 degrees for 20 minutes.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

YES LET THEM GET their Jollies some other place. If ignored they become a non-being.


knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: He probably supports all abortions. I did as he suggested and skimmed some of the posts elsewhere. Guess what? FF is a mighty object of ridicule by name specifically. No wonder he comes here to post within our conversations.
> 
> *I still say ignore all of them. * Friends we must stick together on this and only converse to each other, not with them. They are worthless to our conversations.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

WCK Your Mom's recipe sounds yummy. Will try as I have some left over pickling spices I don't know what to do with. Thanks.


west coast kitty said:


> Thanks for the suggestions - knew we could count on you for great recipe ideas. My mom used pickling salt on the cucumbers over night, rinsed well, add sour cream, green onions or chives, diced onions, diced red peppers
> 
> Love steamed bok choy or spinach or chard with just a little bit of olive oil and black pepper


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> For something different for breakfast I mix a bag of young spinach with cream of mushroom soup and some milk season as you like. Put the mixture in a pyrex casserole, make 6 or 8 nests in the spinach and drop an egg in each. Bake 350 degrees for 20-25 minutes.


Sounds good as I love spinach on everything!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Don't Ya know the libs need to be protected from the truth. Especially as it relates to LCo. What do they say the truth hurts.... Better to be uninformed than know reality. That's probably why Huck watches Fox. She is one who wishes to know what is going on. Asiana airlines crashes in SFIA. Boeing 777 from Korea.


soloweygirl said:


> I listen to audio books all the time while driving, especially driving to the campground, I love them. I can knit and listen at the same time, until all these holes appear ( I'm not knitting a lace pattern). I am not a good knitter, but am practicing. I am a better crocheter.
> 
> The MSM tends to leave out of their broadcasts anything that is negative towards Obama. Either that or they will edit videos which alters the whole subject matter.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I'm going to try this one first: will report after I tried it!

Sweet Cucumber & Mandarin Orange Salad 

This very simple salad of cucumbers, Mandarin oranges, and sweet onions with tarragon goes together quickly and has a delicate sweet flavor. Plan ahead to chill before serving.

Ingredients:
1 medium cucumber, peeled and sliced into very thin rounds (about 2 cups)
1 (11-ounce) can Mandarin oranges, drained (about 1-1/4 cups)
1 medium Vidalia onion, sliced into very thin rings (about 1 cup)
2 teaspoons granulated sugar
1/3 cup distilled white vinegar
1 teaspoon chopped fresh tarragon
Salt and freshly ground pepper

Preparation:
In a serving bowl, combine the cucumbers, Mandarin oranges, and sweet onions rings. 

In a small bowl, stir together the sugar and vinegar until the sugar dissolves. Pour the vinegar sugar mixture over the cucumber salad. Toss well. Add the chopped salad. Season with salt and freshly ground pepper. Chill the salad before serving. 

Yield: 4 servings 

Note: You may substitute any other fresh herb for the tarragon if you wish.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Fresh mint added to your spinach is a good match. I just give a quick dunk of my spinach into boiling water remove and sprinkle with lite soy sauce and sesame oil.


Oh, good as I have mint growing out of the garden that DH has to mow it to keep it under control. I love the fresh tea it makes & drink it daily.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

KPG, that sounds delicious will have to try it. Thanks.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

No cooking for me tonight. I was going to make a frittata but DH twisted my arm. We're going out for dinner. That works for me!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> No, it was Jane that originally mentioned it. MIB continued by objecting to its mention by bringing it up multiple times.


I mentioned the Muslim lady but not the vile circumcision as that was Seattle. Now she does not want to discuss it.

I would rather exchange recipes or read about Yarnie's weed garden! I'll bet it is not as bad as she says. Love you lady!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> No cooking for me tonight. I was going to make a frittata but DH twisted my arm. We're going out for dinner. That works for me!


Yum, enjoy!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

How I make recipes

Sad Recipe

I didn't have potatoes, so I substituted rice.

I didn't have paprika so I used another spice.

I didn't have tomato sauce, I used tomato paste...

A whole can, not a half can...I don't believe in waste.

A friend gave me the recipe She said you couldn't beat it.

There must be something Wrong with her----

I couldn't even eat it!!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I've done that and had it end in the compost pile. But at least you try.


theyarnlady said:


> How I make recipes
> 
> Sad Recipe
> 
> ...


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> How I make recipes
> 
> Sad Recipe
> 
> ...


I feel like I'm living the children's poem about Jack Sprat. My eldest son is strict Paleo diet but his wife, the one pregnant with twins, can't stand meat at this time. We have dinner with them often, as they live nearby. Here is one recipe that they both will eat. It's fried 'rice' but, with his Paleo diet, he doesn't eat rice. The 'rice' is grated colliflour. 
http://www.paleocupboard.com/cauliflower-fried-rice.html

I had tried several recipes from this site and they're quite good!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> How I make recipes
> I didn't have tomato sauce, I used tomato paste...
> 
> A whole can, not a half can...I don't believe in waste.


Freeze the rest of it for a future creation. No muss, no fuss, no waste.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

It was a poem I found in a cookbook, I just wanted everyone to see this is how I cook, bake ect. 

I do make the best Italian Sauce, only because I did it by taste not from recipes. I tend to screw up recipes. Like the time I misread add 2 tsp. of salt to Lasagna I add to tbs. So I made a little mistake, but that is how I am. Better off if I go my own way. But then again I have made some duzzie when I think I can go off . Wow when I eat it I wonder what I was thinking. 
I am better at saying where are we eating tonight. Hubby is a good cook most of the time. Lets put it this way neither one of us looks like we are straving.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I really am not much of a green thumb more like a brown thumb. Everything grows where is not planted.
> 
> So I am sitting out back admiring weed garden. I look over and see these red flowers and wonder what it is. It's my rasberrys. I did not plant them there. Nor did I plant the wild flock that are growing all over the place. Nor the grape vine which is trying to kill everything I planted. The ferns are growing outside of fern bed where planted and the ones in the middle are dead. My catmint is smash to the ground someones cat must have had fun rolling in them . Then there are my hydrangea's endless summer, suppose to be blue, now a dark pinky thing. So I have been putting down this stuff to make them blue again,last year they were blue and pinky like on the same flower. Then we have the azalea bonsi tree son gave me last year. Beautiful flowers in fall. Made it through the winter and even spring as was in the house. Son's love of his life even commented that it was still alive, guess what it is not suppose to have yellow leaves. But I do have the best weeds in the neighborhood. Why does not one admire them? I really have to stay away from planting, and just admire my weeds.


Yarnie - those aren't weeds, they're wild flowers - nature's best, so you should just sit back and admire them!

Quite a few years ago I planted chamomile - I like the tea and it makes a nice hair rinse and is good for an eye poultice. Well I found out those fine seeds spread everywhere - the next year there were chamomile plants for miles around


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> For something different for breakfast I mix a bag of young spinach with cream of mushroom soup and some milk season as you like. Put the mixture in a pyrex casserole, make 6 or 8 nests in the spinach and drop an egg in each. Bake 350 degrees for 20-25 minutes.


sounds like a perfect brunch; my brother and sil are coming to visit late next week and I think that will be on the menu. Thanks


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> Don't Ya know the libs need to be protected from the truth. Especially as it relates to LCo. What do they say the truth hurts.... Better to be uninformed than know reality. That's probably why Huck watches Fox. She is one who wishes to know what is going on. Asiana airlines crashes in SFIA. Boeing 777 from Korea.


Terrible pictures of the crash site and grateful that there weren't more fatalities. Prayers for the families and the injured


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I feel like I'm living the children's poem about Jack Sprat. My eldest son is strict Paleo diet but his wife, the one pregnant with twins, can't stand meat at this time. We have dinner with them often, as they live nearby. Here is one recipe that they both will eat. It's fried 'rice' but, with his Paleo diet, he doesn't eat rice. The 'rice' is grated colliflour.
> http://www.paleocupboard.com/cauliflower-fried-rice.html
> 
> I had tried several recipes from this site and they're quite good!


What is the Paleo diet?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Janeway said:


> What is the Paleo diet?


Foods that paleolithic man would have eaten. Meat, fruit, veggies, eggs. He's not eating grains which can make desserts a challenge.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Star Trek introduced many concepts too.



thumper5316 said:


> Do y'all remember the TV show, _The Jetsons_? Judy had a mask that she would use when her friends would call on the video phone in the morning before she'd had a chance to perform her morning ablutions. I think of that when my kids want to Skype.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> Don't Ya know the libs need to be protected from the truth. Especially as it relates to LCo. What do they say the truth hurts.... Better to be uninformed than know reality. That's probably why Huck watches Fox. She is one who wishes to know what is going on. Asiana airlines crashes in SFIA. Boeing 777 from Korea.


What are you trying to say?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm going to try this one first: will report after I tried it!
> 
> Sweet Cucumber & Mandarin Orange Salad
> 
> ...


What is the 'chopped salad' you say to add?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Good morning, i am having oreo mint cookies with my coffee this morning Going for the sugar high. Don't want hubby to know. But dunking is so sweet. 
Don't really feel breaksfastie. 

CB song going through head: Do not know name of it sure you do.

Give me Jesus, Give me Jesus, you can have this whole world but give me Jesus. 
Every day a new song, every day a new begining.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Moist and Crispy Onion Chicken

1 envelope of Lipton's onion soup mix.

3/4 cups fine dry bread crumbs

Chicken cut into parts
1/2 cup Hellmann's real Mayo (try low fat)

Place onion soup mix and bread crubs in plastic bag; shake to cover chicken parts. Do one at a time. Bake at 400 degrees for 40 to 45 minutes, or until golden brown and tender.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

This is my favorite soup, have put it out there so many times all must be sick of it.

Tomato Basil Soup

1 tablespoon olive or vegetable oil (olive for me)
one cup of chopped up onion.
one cup chopped carrots
1 cup chopped celery.
2 cans(14.5 ozs) diced tomatoes, undrained ( I use fire-roasted tomato)
4 cups of chicken broth
one cup water 
1 teaspoon red pepper sauce ( I don't use to spicy for me)
1/2 cup uncooked orzo pasta.
1 teaspoon dried basil leaves ( I usual add more, but be careful as to much basil can make it bitter)
In saucepan, heat oil over medium heat. Add onion and carrots and celery. Cook for 2 to 3 minutse, stirring occasionally, until softened. 
Stir in tomatoes, broth and water and (Yuck)pepper sauce and Basil. Heat to boiling. Stir in pasta, heat to boiling, reduce heat to medium. Cook uncovered for 10 to 15 minutes. Stirring occasionally, until pasta and carrots, and celery tender. I like to put it on low instead of second boil, as the basil adds more flavor. 

See once in a while I can cook something. :roll: :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Dill Sauce for Fish


1/3 cup sour cream
1/3 cup low fat mayo
1 tablesoon finely chopped onion
1 teaspoon lemon juice
1 teaspoon prepared horseradish ( I use smoked0
3/4 cup dill weed
1/4 teaspoon garlic salt
pepper to taste 
Combine all ingreients mix until smooth. 
nice flavor, and better than tarter sauce.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

O.k. I am done with recipes, bet you are glad about that.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Do you moisten the chicken parts with mayonnaise first?



theyarnlady said:


> Moist and Crispy Onion Chicken
> 
> 1 envelope of Lipton's onion soup mix.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Do you moisten the chicken parts with mayonnaise first? Thanks. Sounds easy and I bet it tastes good too.



theyarnlady said:


> Moist and Crispy Onion Chicken
> 
> 1 envelope of Lipton's onion soup mix.
> 
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Dill Sauce for Fish
> 
> 1/3 cup sour cream
> 1/3 cup low fat mayo
> ...


Thanks - I like the sound of this. Will try.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

damemary said:


> Do you moisten the chicken parts with mayonnaise first?


oh I forgot to put that part in sorry. Yes you do Brush May on all sides first. But do it lightly. then put in bag with bread crumbs.

Thats why I manage to screw up recipes.  :roll: :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

GO BUY NEWS WEEK AND GET YOUR KIDS AND FRIENDS TO READ Finally!!!!

Better late than never (I guess- Better NEVER than late, but nobody cared in
2008)

Finally, Matt Patterson and Newsweek speak out about Obama. This is timely
and tough. As many of you know, Newsweek has a reputation for being
extremely liberal. The fact that their editor saw fit to print the following
article about Obama and the one that appears in the latest Newsweek, makes
this a truly amazing event, and a news story in and of itself. At last, the
truth about our President and his agenda are starting to trickle through the
protective wall built around him by the liberal media.

___________________________

I Too Have Become Disillusioned.

By Matt Patterson (columnist  opinion writer)

Years from now, historians may regard the 2008 election of Barack Obama as
an inscrutable and disturbing phenomenon, the result of a baffling breed of
mass hysteria akin perhaps to the witch craze of the Middle Ages. How, they
will wonder, did a man so devoid of professional accomplishment beguile so
many into thinking he could manage the world's largest economy, direct the
world's most powerful military, execute the world's most consequential job?

Imagine a future historian examining Obama's pre-presidential life: ushered
into and through the Ivy League, despite unremarkable grades and test scores
along the way; a cushy non-job as a "community organizer;" a brief career as
a state legislator devoid of legislative achievement (and in fact nearly
devoid of his attention, so often did he vote "present"); and finally an
unaccomplished single term in the United States Senate, the entirety of
which was devoted to his presidential ambitions.

He left no academic legacy in academia, authored no signature legislation as
a legislator. And then there is the matter of his troubling associations:
the white-hating, America-loathing preacher who for decades served as
Obama's "spiritual mentor"; a real-life, actual terrorist who served as
Obama's colleague and political sponsor. It is easy to imagine a future
historian looking at it all and asking:how on Earth was such a man elected
president?

Not content to wait for history, the incomparable Norman Podhoretz addressed
the question recently in the Wall Street Journal: To be sure, no white
candidate who had close associations with an outspoken hater of America like
Jeremiah Wright and an unrepentant terrorist like Bill Ayers, would have
lasted a single day. But because Mr. Obama was black, and therefore entitled
in the eyes of liberal Dom to have hung out with protesters against various
American injustices, even if they were a bit extreme,he was given a pass.
Let that sink in: Obama was given a pass - held to a lower standard -
because of the color of his skin.

Podhoretz continues: And in any case, what did such ancient history matter
when he was also so articulate and elegant and (as he himself had said)
"non-threatening," all of which gave him a fighting chance to become the
first black president and thereby to lay the curse of racism to rest?

Podhoretz puts his finger, I think, on the animating pulse of the Obama
phenomenon - affirmative action. Not in the legal sense, of course. But
certainly in the motivating sentiment behind all affirmative action laws and
regulations, which are designed primarily to make white people, and
especially white liberals, feel good about themselves.

Unfortunately, minorities often suffer so that whites can pat themselves on
the back. Liberals routinely admit minorities to schools for which they are
not qualified, yet take no responsibility for the inevitable poor
performance and high drop-out rates which follow. Liberals don't care if
these minority students fail; liberals aren't around to witness the
emotional devastation and deflated self-esteem resulting from theracist
policy that is affirmative action. Yes, racist. Holding someone to a
separate standard merely because of the color of his skin - that's
affirmative action in a nutshell, and if that isn't racism, then nothing is.

And that is what America did to Obama. True, Obama himself was never
troubled by his lack of achievements, but why would he be? As many have
noted, Obama was told he was good enough for Columbia despite
undistinguished grades at Occidental; he was told he was good enough for the
US Senate despite a mediocre record in Illinois; he was told he was good
enough to be president despite no record at all in the Senate. All his life,
every step of the way, Obama was told he was good enough for the next step,
in spite of ample evidence to the contrary.

What could this breed if not the sort of empty narcissism on display every
time Obama speaks? In 2008, many who agreed that he lacked executive
qualifications nonetheless raved about Obama's oratory skills, intellect,
and cool character. Those people  conservatives included - ought now to be
deeply embarrassed.

The man thinks and speaks in the hoariest of clichés, and that's when he has
his Teleprompters in front of him; when the prompter is absent he can barely
think or speak at all. Not one original idea has ever issued from his mouth
-it's all warmed-over Marxism of the kind that has failed over and over
again for 100 years.(An example is his 2012 campaign speeches which are
almost word for word his 2008 speeches)

And what about his character? Obama is constantly blaming anything and
everything else for his troubles.Bush did it; it was bad luck; I inherited
this mess. Remember, he wanted the job, campaigned for the task. It is
embarrassing to see a president so willing to advertise his own
powerlessness, so comfortable with his own incompetence. (The other day he
actually came out and said no one could have done anything to get our
economy and country back on track.) But really, what were we to expect? The
man has never been responsible for anything, so how do we expect him to act
responsibly?

In short: our president is a small-minded man, with neither the temperament
nor the intellect to handle his job. When you understand that, and only when
you understand that, will the current erosion of liberty and prosperity make
sense. It could not have gone otherwise with such a man in the Oval Office.



2 attachments  Download all attachments View all images 

image0011.jpg


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I may have to try that chicken tonight Yarnie. It sounds good. We had a great time at our church girls wedding yesterday. We got to see some friends from our past that we hadn't seen in over 20 years. It is so great to have only time between us. Picked right up where we left off. Lesha was beautiful. Her first time to get married. She is 36 but still as cute as can be. I cried thru the whole wedding. It was almost like my own daughter getting married. Gotta get the kids ready for church. Love y'all!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> O.k. I am done with recipes, bet you are glad about that.


Thanks for posting them. I will definitely make the soup as I love Tomato Basil Soup. The Dill Sauce also looks like something I'll try. Thanks again.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Thanks for posting them. I will definitely make the soup as I love Tomato Basil Soup. The Dill Sauce also looks like something I'll try. Thanks again.


The soup is very good. I've made Yarnie's recipe and loved it.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

LukeLucy, thanks for posting this. I think those of us old enough to have seen how the current generation operates in the workforce have seen this phenomenon before. I saw many seemingly bright young people who had been patted on the back for showing up through high school and who chose classes at the university where they could work in groups and let others carry them to a passing grade. Then, when they began working, they didn't have anyone to carry them any longer. This is what BO is doing now and probably did in his academic life. That's why he created so many czars. That's why Valerie Jarret runs the country behind the scenes and Harry Reid runs the Senate with little input from BO. He is a delegator, not a leader. So, our foreign and domestic policies are disjointed.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I may have to try that chicken tonight Yarnie. It sounds good. We had a great time at our church girls wedding yesterday. We got to see some friends from our past that we hadn't seen in over 20 years. It is so great to have only time between us. Picked right up where we left off. Lesha was beautiful. Her first time to get married. She is 36 but still as cute as can be. I cried thru the whole wedding. It was almost like my own daughter getting married. Gotta get the kids ready for church. Love y'all!


I"m with you on that always cry at weddings if someone I know even when not family. Cried so hard at niece's wedding got to see her before she wall down the alise( can not find how to spell). It was a two hankie wedding for me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> GO BUY NEWS WEEK AND GET YOUR KIDS AND FRIENDS TO READ Finally!!!!
> 
> Better late than never (I guess- Better NEVER than late, but nobody cared in
> 2008)
> ...


Thank you the truth will always win out.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I have special duty today. Take son's family kitty to kitty hotel, better hotel than I have stayed in. They are off on their vaction. Family is heading south. Son wants to visit civil war sites. Funny how when one loves history the children follow suit. Glad of it.

Youngest son cried when told him of his grandfather history,all the way back to Germany. Seens I remember the person felt it was right to insult Germans. Wow she does not know what they contributed to this state. :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> What are you trying to say?


damemary
she has no clue because she missed altogether what I said.So what is new. Nottin honey.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Thank you the truth will always win out.


theyarnlady
written in 2012, (mind you we are now in the middle of 2013) by the presidential campaign Coordinator for Rudy Guiliani. The majority did not buy his XXXX and President Obama got re-elected. Got to love it. Your Boys in Washington are so bad that folks like Patterson cannot write one positive thing about them. Sad for our country.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> LukeLucy, thanks for posting this. I think those of us old enough to have seen how the current generation operates in the workforce have seen this phenomenon before. I saw many seemingly bright young people who had been patted on the back for showing up through high school and who chose classes at the university where they could work in groups and let others carry them to a passing grade. Then, when they began working, they didn't have anyone to carry them any longer. This is what BO is doing now and probably did in his academic life. That's why he created so many czars. That's why Valerie Jarret runs the country behind the scenes and Harry Reid runs the Senate with little input from BO. He is a delegator, not a leader. So, our foreign and domestic policies are disjointed.


Knit crazy
now that tells us what you don't know. Revealing. The smartest Boss surrounds him/her-self with even smarter people than him/her-self if possible. That is intelligence. Obviously you have not been a Boss our you would be very familiar with this.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Thank you the truth will always win out.


Why is it that they didn't have the brains to question these things _before_ they voted for him?? Why couldn't they have done their job, as journalists, then and informed the citizens prior to the election? Why are they, all of a sudden, thinking now?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Knittingneedles,
> 
> Is this a photo of you? So nice.


BAck from vacation - photo? Where's the photo? I'd like to see it!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Break from knitting vest back almost done, just right front left to do. Yeah I may get it done. Cold here tonight,but as usual rain. Hope they are right tomorrow sun shine. Break over off to do sweater. Does anyone live here any more??? :shock: :shock: :lol:


Hi, Yarnie! We just got back yesterday from vacation. I'd love to see a picture of your vest, if you have one. I need to make some - haven't started yet. Still looking at patterns. Need SIMPLE.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Good morning, i am having oreo mint cookies with my coffee this morning Going for the sugar high. Don't want hubby to know. But dunking is so sweet.
> Don't really feel breaksfastie.
> 
> CB song going through head: Do not know name of it sure you do.
> ...


Sounds like a perfect start to the day - good for you Yarnie. I'm going to look for a cookie (but I don't dunk, don't like crumbs in my coffee)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> and here is the rest!!
> 
> And now you are up to date..


Very nice - you're way out of my league.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Hey, Yarnie, here I am! I've been knitting up a storm. Here are baby blankets I've done or am in the process of doing. We will, hopefully, find out the genders in the next couple of weeks and then I can start on some smocked items. So much to do and so little time!


I love these blankets! They look so sweet and soft - can just imagine them wrapped around those precious little ones.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Beautiful. I forgot you're having triplets.


TRIPLETS?!!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> CB,
> 
> Thank you! I feel so wanted. I can't wait for the party. I'll bring lots of food and other things. Whatever you want.


You are definitedly wanted!

I'm teaching diving! I don't swim, but.....what I lack in skill I'll make up for in enthusiasm.

Bringing ice cream, too. We're having LOTS of ice cream. And CAKE. Bring what ever "floats your boat!" (Oh - that was so appropriate - patting myself on the back.)

Welcome to the party, Lukelucy!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Moist and Crispy Onion Chicken
> 
> 1 envelope of Lipton's onion soup mix.............


Love onion soup mix, so handy to make a quick meal or use up left overs.

1. brown ground beef and onions, pour off fat. Add onion soup mix, sliced mushrooms, celery, can tomatos, cooked pasta or rice and any other left over veggies and simmer til heated thru

2. put uncooked rice, required water, onion soup mix, mushrooms and peppers into large baking dish and stir well. Lay chicken pieces or pork chops on top and cover. Put in 370 oven for 45 - 60 min.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Rootbeer soda! I love it. But, can I float in it? Maybe we can make floats!
> 
> I will bring steaks and salads and more.


WOW! I'm hungry already. Steaks, salads - and one of the greatest treats known to mankind - the root beer float!

FLOAT!

Get it - pool party - float? I love this group!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> You are definitedly wanted!
> 
> I'm teaching diving! I don't swim, but.....what I lack in skill I'll make up for in enthusiasm.
> 
> ...


Welcome back Bonnie! Hope your vacation was fabulous. We all want to hear about the fun you had.

BTW: are you still drinking? Sure sounds like it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Yarnie - your tomato basil soup sounds yummy


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Here are a few. Baby ones are still stored away for now. The blue and yellow one is a care quilt for a coworker who is presently undergoing chemo.


Beautiful quilts! You are so talented!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Love onion soup mix, so handy to make a quick meal or use up left overs.
> 
> 1. brown ground beef and onions, pour off fat. Add onion soup mix, sliced mushrooms, celery, can tomatos, cooked pasta or rice and any other left over veggies and simmer til heated thru
> 
> 2. put uncooked rice, required water, onion soup mix, mushrooms and peppers into large baking dish and stir well. Lay chicken pieces or pork chops on top and cover. Put in 370 oven for 45 - 60 min.


Both sound good; love quick and easy sometimes. Thanks!

I'm going grocery shopping today and have a list of new recipes to try. I love this thread.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It was nice. We had out of town guest that was here for the first part of the day. Her friends and close family was here last night. She got 6 purses, alot of bling , a new phone and owl casefor the phone. Some money to go with it. She was one happy 16yo. Thanks for asking.


Sounds so nice!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Sounds good. Will try with fresh basil. And maybe some homemade croutons instead of orzo. You don't mind me taking this liberty?


theyarnlady said:


> This is my favorite soup, have put it out there so many times all must be sick of it.
> 
> Tomato Basil Soup
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Isn't that the way it always goes? Will you have any kids close by after he leaves? Yes PTL for a job.


I agree - they have to go where the job takes them. We did, too. That's why I'm in Georgia.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> BAck from vacation - photo? Where's the photo? I'd like to see it!


Welcome back Bonnie! How was the beach vacation - we want to hear all about it


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> The quilts are lovely.. I always admire quilters since I can't stand sewing. I have a great friend who is a master quilter and I am in awe!!
> 
> What would you like me to bring to the party?
> 
> ...


I'll take that amazing sandwich! I don't know what all is in it, but it looks delicious. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> theyarnlady
> written  in 2012, (mind you we are now in the middle of 2013) by the presidential campaign Coordinator for Rudy Guiliani. The majority did not buy his XXXX and President Obama got re-elected. Got to love it. Your Boys in Washington are so bad that folks like Patterson cannot write one positive thing about them. Sad for our country.


I will stand by what I have said the Truth will win out. It has already started, no matter who wrote article in Times magazine It's a new issue from a magazine who back Obama from day one and even made him man of the year in his first four years. Did you not look at the cover of Magazine. I think it says it all. 
The President has not explain any of the issues we are facing, and has not kept one promise of what he said on the first four years, and still has not done it in second four year. It's not all congress fault, or Bush's. 
As for the boys in Congress I voted for three of them and I do not think of them as boys. They are men if I rmember right.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

At first I thought that was all one recipe and I was surprised to learn about cooking chicken with ground beef. That was before my second cup of coffee. Thanks they sound good to try.


west coast kitty said:


> Love onion soup mix, so handy to make a quick meal or use up left overs.
> 
> 1. brown ground beef and onions, pour off fat. Add onion soup mix, sliced mushrooms, celery, can tomatos, cooked pasta or rice and any other left over veggies and simmer til heated thru
> 
> 2. put uncooked rice, required water, onion soup mix, mushrooms and peppers into large baking dish and stir well. Lay chicken pieces or pork chops on top and cover. Put in 370 oven for 45 - 60 min.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi, Yarnie! We just got back yesterday from vacation. I'd love to see a picture of your vest, if you have one. I need to make some - haven't started yet. Still looking at patterns. Need SIMPLE.


Haven't taken it yet I still have to block and put buttons on it. Why when it is all done do I not want to finish it??? Who knows that just me. 
Almost forgot to add glad you are back and hope you had a nice time with family.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> 4 tablespoons flour
> 4 tablespoons sugar
> 2 tablespoons cocoa
> 1 egg
> ...


Thank you! This is great since I'm the only one who eats sweets at my house. So nice of you to share!
Bonnie


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Why is it that they didn't have the brains to question these things _before_ they voted for him?? Why couldn't they have done their job, as journalists, then and informed the citizens prior to the election? Why are they, all of a sudden, thinking now?


Because some can't admit they might be wrong no matter what happens, they feel it is better to close eyes and pretend it is not happening, until it falls on them and they still will not admit they are wrong. Just life I guess, some will some won't.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You are definitedly wanted!
> 
> I'm teaching diving! I don't swim, but.....what I lack in skill I'll make up for in enthusiasm.
> 
> ...


I am bring large umbrella's for those who want to just sit and not get drowned by jet ski, and long long straws, for rootbeer floats. :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Love onion soup mix, so handy to make a quick meal or use up left overs.
> 
> 1. brown ground beef and onions, pour off fat. Add onion soup mix, sliced mushrooms, celery, can tomatos, cooked pasta or rice and any other left over veggies and simmer til heated thru
> 
> 2. put uncooked rice, required water, onion soup mix, mushrooms and peppers into large baking dish and stir well. Lay chicken pieces or pork chops on top and cover. Put in 370 oven for 45 - 60 min.


Oh that sounds like something I would love to make yummyWill have to make this next week.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

RUK, that what makes recipes fun change all to suit what we like. I just over change things at times, then I wonder what was I thinking.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I really have to learn to post all answer reply and questions to ask on one post instead of going for how many can I post in a five min. period.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Good morning ladies! Yarnie your breakfast sounds wonderful as does your recipes--will try them especially the tomato soup as that is one of my favorite soups.

Bonnie, welcome back as hope you has a great vacation. We missed you!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I really have to learn to post all answer reply and questions to ask on one post instead of going for how many can I post in a five min. period.


Love you sweet lady & love to read your posts.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Why is it that they didn't have the brains to question these things _before_ they voted for him?? Why couldn't they have done their job, as journalists, then and informed the citizens prior to the election? Why are they, all of a sudden, thinking now?


Because they were drunk on his celebrity image. He was an empty shirt, and they didn't look deep enough to know that was all he was.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Welcome back Bonnie. How was your vacation?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Why is it that they didn't have the brains to question these things _before_ they voted for him?? Why couldn't they have done their job, as journalists, then and informed the citizens prior to the election? Why are they, all of a sudden, thinking now?


thumper5316
all of a sudden? 2012 print (this is 2013, remember?) is important news to you when it has been rejected by the majority? Happy to say that most Journalists still report factually and we focus on them and do our homework as well.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Good morning ladies! Yarnie your breakfast sounds wonderful as does your recipes--will try them especially the tomato soup as that is one of my favorite soups.
> 
> Bonnie, welcome back as hope you has a great vacation. We missed you!


Thank you, Jane. We had a lot of fun. First time at the Gulf - beautiful!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> At first I thought that was all one recipe and I was surprised to learn about cooking chicken with ground beef. That was before my second cup of coffee. Thanks they sound good to try.


I think Yarnie and I should team up to write a Pool Party Cookbook. Should be lots of fun to see the rest of you try to figure out what we meant to say. Are you up for it Yarnie?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Welcome back Bonnie! Hope your vacation was fabulous. We all want to hear about the fun you had.
> 
> BTW: are you still drinking? Sure sounds like it.


Thanks, KPG. I'm just giddy from a week in a house with twenty other people, 13 of them kids!! WHEE!!!!!

We had a great time. The best part - all kids and grandkids were there.

We had beautiful weather, and all the kids love being together. They played in the Gulf riding the waves, riding a paddle boat and kayak, and went fishing in Mobile Bay. They played soccer and bocci ball in the sand and built sand castles. I had a nap every day! I had lots of time to play with our youngest - Lucy, ten months old. So sweet - happy all the time. We took turns cooking and brought food in sometimes, had ice cream EVERY night!! We were waaaay out just two miles from Fort Morgan which is at the end of the Gulf Shores peninsula. Gulf on one side, Mobile Bay on the other. It was a new experience, and we all enjoyed it.

Getting home - another story. 3 hours to go 70 miles at the beginning - avg. speed, 25 mph. For three hours! Smooth sailing for a while - then as we approached Atlanta, driving in blinding rain until we were home. Now everybody's safely home and will soon be getting ready for school to start. Time flies!

Hope that wasn't too long.

I left when we were around page 45 - you've been busy!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think Yarnie and I should team up to write a Pool Party Cookbook. Should be lots of fun to see the rest of you try to figure out what we meant to say. Are you up for it Yarnie?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> WOW! I'm hungry already. Steaks, salads - and one of the greatest treats known to mankind - the root beer float!
> 
> FLOAT!
> 
> Get it - pool party - float? I love this group!


We love you too Bonnie. Missed you!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, KPG. I'm just giddy from a week in a house with twenty other people, 13 of them kids!! WHEE!!!!!
> 
> We had a great time. The best part - all kids and grandkids were there.


Sounds like you have a fantastic time. I'm happy for you and your family. You are blessed!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :shock:


Glad you had a wonderful trip with all of your family. I knew you would love the Gulf! Ice cream for 20 every night! PTL for your safe, and fun trip. Thirteen kids! Wow or wow! Hope you took a few pics for us.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I went to Herrschners' "After the Sale Sale" today. I bought 9 of their yarn bags. 6 or more skeins of yarn in a plastic bag without labels. Total $27. 74 skeins of yarn.
> 16 are microspun. What would you recommend I use these for?
> 
> They also had men's T shirts for $.25 I bought 3 of each size. I have enough sons and grandsons to wear them.
> ...


Colors are scrumptious!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Please read this!!!!http://www.lady-patriots.com/they-all-lied-and-this-one-picture-is-the-proof/


Oh - that's horrible. I hope this will all come out.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY to OUR FRIENDS to the NORTH
> 
> May you have 146 more.


Same from me!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> That maybe .. and maybe whoever first posted it should not have tagged anyone to the opinion.. since it really doesn't matter, my dad could have written this too and it would make perfect sense.


Well done, knittingneedles.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We love you too Bonnie. Missed you!


Thanks, CB - I missed you all, too. No internet connection!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Knitpresentgifts, Huckleberry is such a goofy guy (or is it a gal today?). He can't read well and thinks your funny comment was about the Benghazi link. He's another one who isn't up to speed. I thought the posted picture of two old ladies and their password idea was priceless. I guess the lurking trolls got really stirred up about the picture of Chris Stephens that points to the lies of BO. Did you see Stephens back? Lots of kidney punches caused that redness. It is no wonder BO is working hard to keep those who were in Benghazi that night from testifying. We won't get the truth for years, but Americans who care actually know the truth.


He's outraged about torture when it's terrorists, but not a word about the torture of Chris Stephens. obama thinks if he ignores it, it didn't happen - like the little kid who covers his eyes and think you can't see him. Of course, there are those who STILL can't see obama for the kind of "leader" he is.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> "Who really cares" about the difference between the truth and a lie?
> 
> Well, I guess you've shown your true colors.


Let me quote one whom you revere: "What difference does it make now?"


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I spent a lovely and I mean lovely day with my 95 year old Dad, my oldest son and my lovely daughter in law, and my hubby.
> We all went to see my dad up north went out to eat. Laugh and cried, took pictures.
> 
> Daughter in law was able to fix sound on Dad's computor so we could skype this week. I don't know why more do not use it it is free, and to be able to talk to another person and see them on your computer is wonderful. Didn't get home until after six. Tired but happy. More important to spend time with loved ones then to read all the nonsense some put on here.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ladies, please ignore all the libs and their posts.
> 
> They have no interest to discuss anything, they are only here to attack us.
> 
> ...


KPG is right - I second the motion. Ignore. It's the only way.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> If you have a camera on your computer you can use that.As my desk top is old, I want and bought a camera, the most they will cost you is from 15 to 35 dollars. You can contect camera to your port on your computer. you go on line and google iSkype and it will come up and tell you how to set up video calling. It is so easy really.(do not do phone calling it cost you money) Then you list all the people on your list who you want to skype with. They have to be on skype too. Just like we are on face book. If you have a camera on your computer, or lap top. Skype will show you how to set it up so it is compatable(spelt wrong to tried to look it up) with windows 7 or 8. But it is so neat and free love that word. plus you can also do instant messageing like we do chat on facebook. if you don't want to skype.
> Plus you would be surprise how many people who you have met on here you can get to know in person and talk with like you do with those near to you. You just have to try it.


I agree - loved using it except too many grandkids got on at once. Couldn't really hear well. I think one-on-one would be great!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Tom Sawyer and Huckleberry Finn are iconic figures of America's rich, timeless history of literature. The phrase "to have no truck with" was in common usage for quite a long time, still is in use, in parts of this country, and should have been encountered in Twain's writing by anyone with even the most cursory education this country has provided for the last 80 years. Most of us are not living in the Northern Germanic world of some centuries ago. I wouldn't trumpet my German heritage, if I had any, but I suppose you're proud of your grandparents' membership in the German-American Bund. Sieg Heil, KC.


To put it simply, to "have no truck" with someone means you wouldn't get in or hang out in a TRUCK with them. Simple as that.  :-D

To paraphrase Dr. Seuss,

"Would you, could you in a truck?
I would not, could not in a truck
I have no truck with green eggs and ham-eaters, 
AND - I have no truck,
No truck at all."

(I know, he rhymes better.)


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes, ignore as the trolls are just here to argue & cause trouble!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Ice cream every night, wow, I've been told to not eat ice cream as it is not good for me, but if I'm getting worse, I will have DH take me to an ice cream shop & order a dip of everything in the house with 2 spoons --one for each hand!!!!!!!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, ignore as the trolls are just here to argue & cause trouble!


Janeway,

I think they are one person. The reason I say that is they all sound alike. They are so mean and nasty that they are a rarity in our society.

This one person has disguised themselves as more than one. OR likes attract and they have attracted the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I could assume you're joking, but it's too hard to imagine. The expression to "have no truck with" came into use BEFORE there were trucks. It means that the person who uses that expression won't have anything to do with whatever the subject at hand is.


bonbf3 said:


> To put it simply, to "have no truck" with someone means you wouldn't get in or hang out in a TRUCK with them. Simple as that.  :-D
> 
> To paraphrase Dr. Seuss,
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think Yarnie and I should team up to write a Pool Party Cookbook. Should be lots of fun to see the rest of you try to figure out what we meant to say. Are you up for it Yarnie?


Oh yes we should. We could name it

The Truly Confusing Cook Book, by two women who know what they mean just forgot a few extra words.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh yes we should. We could name it
> 
> The Truly Confusing Cook Book, by two women who know what they mean just forgot a few extra words.


Sounds good to me :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Pics of a couple of little hats, my version of the "un-biased scarf" and the first couple of inches of the "cross stitch scarf"


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Beautiful WCK! My favorite is the pink hat. Beautiful yarn too. Wonder where you got it all. Cross stitch scarf looks hard.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Beautiful WCK! My favorite is the pink hat. Beautiful yarn too. Wonder where you got it all. Cross stitch scarf looks hard.


pink hat is made from "milky way", blend of milk protein and viscose; when it first came out couldn't believe someone could create fiber out of milk

cross stitch scarf not really hard but have to pay attention so I don't drop a stitch; - you knit into back of 2nd stitch on needle and then regular knit the 1st stitch and slide them both off needle at same time. On purl row, purl into 2nd stitch first and then into 1st stitch and slide both off at same time


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> pink hat is made from "milky way", blend of milk protein and viscose; when it first came out couldn't believe someone could create fiber out of milk
> 
> cross stitch scarf not really hard but have to pay attention so I don't drop a stitch; - you knit into back of 2nd stitch on needle and then regular knit the 1st stitch and slide them both off needle at same time. On purl row, purl into 2nd stitch first and then into 1st stitch and slide both off at same time


Wish you lived closer to me so you could show me. :shock: How is the flooding in Alberta? Also I read where you are having family company. I know you are excited about that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Pics of a couple of little hats, my version of the "un-biased scarf" and the first couple of inches of the "cross stitch scarf"


Oh Wicky they are beautiful. thanks for posting them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

new nickname for west coast kitty, Wicky just added a i and y to her intitals think it decribes her very well don't you.

I have yarn using milk isn't it strange?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I never heard of milk yarn. Hemp and soy but not milk. How in the world? lol


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I never heard of milk yarn. Hemp and soy but not milk. How in the world? lol


they also have yarn made of corn too, know that is so strange. But it is so soft.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> pink hat is made from "milky way", blend of milk protein and viscose; when it first came out couldn't believe someone could create fiber out of milk
> 
> cross stitch scarf not really hard but have to pay attention so I don't drop a stitch; - you knit into back of 2nd stitch on needle and then regular knit the 1st stitch and slide them both off needle at same time. On purl row, purl into 2nd stitch first and then into 1st stitch and slide both off at same time


Oh I want to try it, but if get stuck you will have to post picture with your hands and what you do.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Do you use these as samples in your shop?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

A Best Seller for sure.


west coast kitty said:


> I think Yarnie and I should team up to write a Pool Party Cookbook. Should be lots of fun to see the rest of you try to figure out what we meant to say. Are you up for it Yarnie?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I love the cross stitched design. Is it difficult???


west coast kitty said:


> Pics of a couple of little hats, my version of the "un-biased scarf" and the first couple of inches of the "cross stitch scarf"


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So, I've agreed to bring four gallons of ice cream to the pool party.
> 
> Today, I got confirmation for a tanker of root beer and one of cream soda to fill the pool.
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> yes and I know you will love it, and just think you will be able to talk to your family anytime you want to.
> 
> I still haven't got my brother or my oldest son to do it yet. But it is so neat every Wed. Dad and I get to talk and I can see how he is doing.
> 
> Plus two lady's I have met on Kp I skype with one is in Scotland the Other in Britian. How is that for fun. :thumbup:


Wow - that's neat!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> There is a saying and I don't remember it all but it goes something like this.
> They came for my friends and I remained silent, then they came for me. There is more to it then that. But I always remember those two sentences.
> So I find what she posted say more of the truth than what they may think.


They can deny all they want, but it's clear for all to see what 's happening.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> There is a saying and I don't remember it all but it goes something like this.
> They came for my friends and I remained silent, then they came for me. There is more to it then that. But I always remember those two sentences.
> So I find what she posted say more of the truth than what they may think.


I've seen that too, Yarnie. It's sort of like they came for the Christians, and I remained silent. They came for the Jews, and I remained silent. Then they came for me, and there was no one left to speak up. Something like that? Chilling, isn't it?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> You fool. I an an English teacher and college instructor. You are an ignorant pothead with anger issues and guilt about your past. I am proud of my German heritage. They hit America's shore in 1557 and you are nobody I'd care to know.


Many people are proud of their German heritage, including my husband, his family, and our children.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Gads a pool of rootbeer, and we will be the flouts, and dip wow. Will we ever be the same again.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I didn't either until I skype with this lady from Britian she shared her recipe. Do you know they make it months ahead and soak it in rum or what ever. I use her recipe and wow I love it now.


My daughter's former next-door neighbor is from Scotland - just a great girl (grownup, a mom) - makes the best brownies I've ever had. Susan got the recipe for me - had to buy a scale to measure ingredients in grams. I wonder if your Skype-pal from Scotland makes them. Isn't it great to meet people from so far away?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Sorry it was Seattle Soul.
> 
> But then you seem to answer when I am asking others, so I must have thought you would have the answer for this one too.


Joeysomma,
I can't believe Huck would call you stupid. Obviously she doesn't know you at all.
Bonnie


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I expected better of you, KC. Such a limp response from an English teacher who is a college instructor. What's a college instructor? Is that somebody who couldn't manage to become a college professor? I'll bet you still have some relatives in the Fatherland who miss the smell of long pork roasting in the countryside.


Please stop. No good comes from insults.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I just saw the news that the RCMP have arrested a man and woman who placed pressure cooker bombs at our provincial legislature in Victoria, BC during yesterday's Canada Day celebrations. CSIS had alerted the RCMP back in Feb. and they have been watched since then. They were Can. born but said to be inspired by Al Qaeda. There have been quite a few incidents of "home grown terrorism" in western countries over the last few years. Just another reminder that we have to constantly speak out against extremism and encourage others to do the same.


Terrible!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I cannot believe Liberals are supporting not only the murder of children, but they also long to kill babies up to and beyond 20 weeks old. They are voicing support of the Dem, Wendy Davis, who filibustered in the Texas Congress recently in order to suspend the vote on banning 20+ week abortions. Thank God, for Gov Perry and the Texas legislature who will pass the banning law soon.
> 
> What is in one's sick mind to want to murder any child never mind one 20 weeks old?
> 
> ...


Is there anything quite as grotesque as women shrieking in the streets about their "right" to kill their unborn babies, even when they know at 20 weeks those babies feel the pain of their killing - cutting, scalding, dismemberment. What kind of people are these?
I say grotesque because this is about as unnatural a desire as anything I can think of.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Is there anything quite as grotesque as women shrieking in the streets about their "right" to kill their unborn babies, even when they know at 20 weeks those babies feel the pain of their killing - cutting, scalding, dismemberment. What kind of people are these?
> I say grotesque because this is about as unnatural a desire as anything I can think of.


I agree Bonnie. So very sad! This world is turning so evil !


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Not to worry Yarnie, these are special hot tubs that will keep the root beer chilled to the perfect temperature for the perfect float.
> 
> Don't worry about your spelling. The only ones criticizing are the lefties. Need I say more? The important thing is we know what you are saying and love you the way you are.


I agree!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I have nothing more to add other than the Bold formatting:
> 
> ALLEN WEST RIPS LADY GAGA OVER NATIONAL ANTHEM CHANGE
> 
> ...


I just heard about this - I agree with you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> now you are not embracing your white heritage? If I remember right your percentage of Native American Indian is very small.


And? Is this an issue for you?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> The irony of it, of course, is how different LTL's online personality is from how she comes across in person. Wowser, we've had some giggling going on over here when I shared.


And this is of interest - to whom?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> TYL, the nasty jab about your Native American heritage leads me to say that we can easily criticize BO. After all, he is half white, raised Muslim and by a Communist mother and Socialist grandparents. I wonder if his mother's marriage ended because he beat her as Muslim men are taught to do. Sad that his life was so warped by the philosophy of his family.
> 
> Did anyone see the documentary 2016? Scary, but that's why we have to be vigilant and stop his agenda if we can.
> 
> I wonder how the Libs would really like wearing a burka, no freedom of movement, being controlled by their husband or whatever male relative inherited responsibility for them? There is also female circumcision. That is a given for them so the Muslim men can control their sexuality. I had a 6th grade student who lived in fear that her father would send her back to Africa to live with relatives. Her sister had experienced the, been circumcised, and had to stay there until they married her off. Seemed like a nice family trying to succeed n America, but these non-radicalized Muslim parents couldn't handle America's freedom for their children.


What an awful and frightening way to live.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> If you don't know how that happened, you clearly don't know anything about Mohawk history of the region. Duh. Keep on boasting. It only highlights your ignorance.


I'd rather be ignorant than cruel. You are like a child in your incessant insults which border on tantrums. Try to get some control over your keyboard.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> If you don't know how that happened, you clearly don't know anything about Mohawk history of the region. Duh. Keep on boasting. It only highlights your ignorance.


I'd rather be ignorant than cruel. You are like a child in your incessant insults which border on tantrums. Try to get some control over your keyboard before you totally exhaust yourself.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> theyarnlady
> could you pease explain your statement? It makes no sonse once again.


Sure it makes sense. Use the context clues.

I don't believe it - do I see a spelling error, Huckleberry? Better check your work.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Freedom Fries
> Amazing isn't it, they want to talk about other family's history and have no clue about their own. They have educational voids the size of sinkholes.


But no character voids.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Never has, never will.
> 
> (Isn't funny how the Heil Deutchland cadre of the other day worships safely miniscule drops of NA blood? Not that they show the slightest understanding of the history or culture that go along with the alleged inheritence. Intellectually limited and/or fibbing. Who knows or cares?)


Obviously you care.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> She wants me!!!


This is just ridiculous - adults acting like spoiled children sticking out their tongues and having temper tantrums. Foolishness to spend hours of your life like this.
IGNORE.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Wish you lived closer to me so you could show me. :shock: How is the flooding in Alberta? Also I read where you are having family company. I know you are excited about that.


Thanks for asking CB - Alberta is getting back on track, the main highways and roads are open again and clean up still going on. Bad news is that many homes are condemned and will have to be torn down. Good news was/is the strong community spirit with people helping each other - emergency shelters were set up in community centres for people who lost their homes and none of the spaces had to be used - everyone found shelter with family, friends and strangers

Yeah - my youngest brother and his wife will be arriving at the end of the week and I'm really looking forward to their visit. He's over 50 but still my baby brother.

Glad to hear you had a nice time at your friend's wedding, and a chance to visit with old friends too!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> She can't stop herself.
> 
> (Here's a test: Take a look at her postings. See how pitifully few have anything to do with anything in the world but us. She's fascinated. She's in love. Too bad I'm already taken, and my partner's so much better looking.)


I'm looking forward to seeing Yarnie's vest - I really want to make one myself. Still making blankets - love it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> new nickname for west coast kitty, Wicky just added a i and y to her intitals think it decribes her very well don't you.
> 
> I have yarn using milk isn't it strange?


Thanks for not making it "wacky"  although that might fit too!!

Milk yarn is really soft and nice to work with, but it is strange. I kept asking to be sure it wouldn't start to dissolve after being washed, but it's all good


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Good morning Yarnie, hope you had a lovely evening dear lady. It is cloudy & raining this morning. We have had rain daily for the past 2 weeks & next week is predicting rain daily.
> 
> Did pick a zucchini but ate it for breakfast already--so good! I just slice it & let it brown on a cast iron griddle after spraying it with olive oil. No flour needed. Yum, yum!
> 
> ...


Wow - that's quite a garden, Jane!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: He probably supports all abortions. I did as he suggested and skimmed some of the posts elsewhere. Guess what? FF is a mighty object of ridicule by name specifically. No wonder he comes here to post within our conversations.
> 
> *I still say ignore all of them. * Friends we must stick together on this and only converse to each other, not with them. They are worthless to our conversations.


You are absolutely right. Ignore. Better yet - ignore WITHOUT reading.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Good morning lovely lady! Yes, everyone who comes to America are guaranteed freedom of religion, except the Native American Indian! It is horrible that religions allow that to happen to women.
> 
> I was talking to a Muslim woman at the "Y" sometime ago who said she was married at 16 years old to an older Muslim man. She had 3 children & was expecting # 4. She did not talk much but seemed to enjoy our conversation. She was in the hot tub as since she did not have her head gear on, she was not allowed in the pool. Such a shame! She was very pretty but I felt sorry for her as I'm sure the old goat was keeping her pregnant nearly every year. All in the name of religion!
> 
> When she got dressed, she was covered head to toe with only eyes & hands showing.


Sad. By the way, Jane - books on tape are great! I hope you find some you like.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Do you use these as samples in your shop?


Some are samples with a price tag and some get donated for various fund raisers and some are gifts; having fun keeping busy making new projects


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I have been using some books on tape recently because I can knit and "read" at the same time. I also listen to Fox News during the day as I knit. I have missed it while on vacation as have not had access. There really isn't anywhere else to get that depth of news coverage. Maybe that is why the lefties are so ignorant and hung up on the wrong things? The don't get the news and are in the dark.


I do the same - books on tape and Fox.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup:  I'm going to miss Megan Kelley. I often listen as I work as well. I get tired of listening to music radio that repeats the same songs.


I'll miss her, too. She's my favorite now - so good at interviews, can be tough, but has a great sense of humor, too. She'll be on in prime time now. I just read that all the present prime time folks have renewed contracts, so I wonder how they're going to fit them all in. From 6 - 11 - all coming back - Bret, Shepard, O'reilly, Hannity, and Greta. Where will Megyn be?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Why where is she going? I didn't know she was leaving.


Baby. Maternity leave - coming back in prime time in the Fall. :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I heard her announce "this is my last show" after maternity leave I'll only be a nightly commentator.
> 
> I loved her show, I'll definitely miss her and her show. I wonder who will take her two-hour spot?


Ohh - I hadn't heard that. Just a commentator? I thought she was going to have an hour show. I loved her show, too. Did you see the time she described the little boy who chewed his pop-tart into the shape of a gun? Hilarious! I think you can find it on Youtube if you missed it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Pregnancy leave - third child. She is so beautiful and never looks pregnant at full term, so it's had to tell.


Yes, and she's so nice, too. I love it when she talks about her grandmother "Nana."


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> FYI, there is a site on KP about Paula Deen. I never watched her show because of her fake southern accent, but feel she has been hung out to dry over som word years ago. At least she was truthful.
> 
> I'm sure she isn't the only person who has said a word that is not nice to others--such as black music for instance.
> 
> Large can of worms opened for the trolls, but I don't respond to them!


The government officials lie and get promoted. American citizens tell the truth and get fired. In our United States. What has happened? Where are we going?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks for the suggestions - knew we could count on you for great recipe ideas. My mom used pickling salt on the cucumbers over night, rinsed well, add sour cream, green onions or chives, diced onions, diced red peppers
> 
> Love steamed bok choy or spinach or chard with just a little bit of olive oil and black pepper


I'll bring an unlimited supply of Old Bay seasoning for the steamed crabs and anything else you need it for!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> don't have a camera on the computer so I don't have to worry about that - definitely wouldn't want to be seen first thing in the morning


I know the feeling. In fact, I want warning whenever I'm going to be seen - have to suck it in, fluff it up, and remember to stand up straight - chins up!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> It scares me when I don't realize I have turned on Face to Face on my cell phone. I use it with my kids, but few others as I am usually in my PJ's too. I'm usually looking down at the time, and suddenly there I am with what looks like a double chin. Yikes! That's not me.


Well, it's not me either. But it IS my chin. I'm workin' on it!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Fresh mint added to your spinach is a good match. I just give a quick dunk of my spinach into boiling water remove and sprinkle with lite soy sauce and sesame oil.


I like raw spinach on a sandwich - with or in place of lettuce.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> No, it was Jane that originally mentioned it. MIB continued by objecting to its mention by bringing it up multiple times.


LOL - I noticed that, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ditto
> :thumbup:


And double ditto.

(Psssst..... what was her advice?) :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Place aluminum sulfate (powder sold in a bag) that you can get at any nursery, on top of the soil and work a little in to the soil at the base of your Endless Summer Hydrangea to make/keep it deep blue.
> 
> Or simply buy a bag of HollyTone (has alum sulfate) in it with other good stuff for all your garden plants and shrubs.
> 
> I love your descriptions of your garden and weeds!


Yes - works like a charm! I have two big blue hydrangeas down by the creek. Growing right next to them - and FROM them - about a foot closer to the creek - a pink one. So interesting! Our soil in GA is very acidic - helps make blue.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I don't object to you discussing female circumcsion, but after the gory details have been duscussed fully, there's a point when the discussion has to turn to what's being done to stop the practice.
> 
> Do you honestly think that poorly educated women, rampant pedophilia of boys and girls, polygamy, arranged marriages, wife beatings, honor killings, and now female circumcision have no other source than the Muslim faith?
> 
> Some of these practices also have their roots in various cultures that are not all Muslim. You show your prejudice against a single religion when you blame if for a laundry list of inhuman practices. You are a disgusting bigot.


I haven't seen any graphic descriptions of this on this thread - thank goodness. The only people who are perpetuating the subject are those who claim to object to it! :roll:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> How I make recipes
> 
> Sad Recipe
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, and she's so nice, too. I love it when she talks about her grandmother "Nana."


Perhaps she'll take Shep's hour as he is on in the afternoon and again at 7 PM I believe. I don't care for Shep; he makes a lot of verbal mistakes.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks for asking CB - Alberta is getting back on track, the main highways and roads are open again and clean up still going on. Bad news is that many homes are condemned and will have to be torn down. Good news was/is the strong community spirit with people helping each other - emergency shelters were set up in community centres for people who lost their homes and none of the spaces had to be used - everyone found shelter with family, friends and strangers
> 
> Yeah - my youngest brother and his wife will be arriving at the end of the week and I'm really looking forward to their visit. He's over 50 but still my baby brother.
> 
> Glad to hear you had a nice time at your friend's wedding, and a chance to visit with old friends too!


Oh that is sad to have to condemn the homes but will be better to start fresh. All that mildrew would never stop. That is great how when there is a disaster everyone pulls together. There is always good that comes out of bad. That is great you are going to get to see your baby brother. That is what I call mine. He will be 59 next month. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I know the feeling. In fact, I want warning whenever I'm going to be seen - have to suck it in, fluff it up, and remember to stand up straight - chins up!


 :thumbup: Me too. Can't be seen on tv looking like I do at home. :roll:   :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks for not making it "wacky"  although that might fit too!!
> 
> Milk yarn is really soft and nice to work with, but it is strange. I kept asking to be sure it wouldn't start to dissolve after being washed, but it's all good


That is what I was thinking. I have never seen any.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Perhaps she'll take Shep's hour as he is on in the afternoon and again at 7 PM I believe. I don't care for Shep; he makes a lot of verbal mistakes.


I don't care for him either. Maybe she can take his late spot and lead up to O'Reilly. That is what I vote for. :XD:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Knit crazy
> now that tells us what you don't know. Revealing. The smartest Boss surrounds him/her-self with even smarter people than him/her-self if possible. That is intelligence. Obviously you have not been a Boss our you would be very familiar with this.


Obama likes the trappings of the presidency, shirks the responsibility. That's why he's held in low regard by so many and has lost respect for himself and our country around the world.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Obama likes the trappings of the presidency, shirks the responsibility. That's why he's held in low regard by so many and has lost respect for himself and our country around the world.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I am hoping that he has not permanently destroyed our country. I am also hoping that people start rejecting Obamacare in earnest.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Glad you had a wonderful trip with all of your family. I knew you would love the Gulf! Ice cream for 20 every night! PTL for your safe, and fun trip. Thirteen kids! Wow or wow! Hope you took a few pics for us.


We did love the Gulf. It was beautiful - the colors of sky and sea. The last day we had a fantastic fierce storm! We all enjoyed it - rained like a son-of-a-gun! Tidal pools, huge waves. They took the kids to the movies in the afternoon. Amazing sunset that night. So beautiful - I took pix. Lots of them. Then rain all the way home. The weather couldn't have been better because we had warm sunny days and one very exciting storm. How close are you to the Gulf? Our one daughter is an hour and a half away. Very nice.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I could assume you're joking, but it's too hard to imagine. The expression to "have no truck with" came into use BEFORE there were trucks. It means that the person who uses that expression won't have anything to do with whatever the subject at hand is.


Yes, I was joking. You gave such a serious and formal answer, along with a little chastisement, that I thought I'd lighten it up a bit. Did you LOL?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh yes we should. We could name it
> 
> The Truly Confusing Cook Book, by two women who know what they mean just forgot a few extra words.


I love that!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :thumbup: Me too. Can't be seen on tv looking like I do at home. :roll:   :shock:


I know what you mean!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow - I'm finally caught up with all the posts while I was away. Phew! Now I'll tackle the laundry!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Happy and proud the governor of this state sign new abortion law. 

Women must have an altersound before an obortion. Doctors have to have hospital affilllation .

Its funny how some feel it is horrible and a invasion of a women's body.

But don't mind doctors doing an abortion that is invasion . At least ultersounds are done outside of the body.

They want it their way, abortions paid by goverment, and free birth control
I am posting about women doing it as it is a conveniece at the time.

How did wrong become right,and right become wrong. 

I wonder how many that protest have had abortions, yet still support the thought of it.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-184465-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

